#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<hjmf_> <Admiral_Chicago> hjmf_: you're not subscribed to the MT ML?
<hjmf_> I am, but I did a mistake with the sender email :-P
<hjmf> ...I've sent now the message with the right sender email :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you here yet?
<asac> yeah
<asac> just arrived :)
<gnomefreak> asac: the updates for plugins for ff tell you when you try to open ff?
<gnomefreak> its 3:30am please forgive the confusing parts
<asac> gnomefreak: extensions yes
<gnomefreak> greasmonkey just did
<asac> gnomefreak: plugins ... not sure if those auto-update at all
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah greasemonkey is an extension
<gnomefreak> scared me
<asac> not a plugin
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> it said plugin on hte update dialog
<gnomefreak> the
<asac> hmm
<asac> can't tell ... greasemonkey is definitly not a plugin ... maybe it said 'Add-on' :)
<asac> yeah anyway ... apparently greasemonkey released a new version
<gnomefreak> yeah they did
<gnomefreak> maybe it did say add on
<asac> bug 122059
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122059 in network-manager "Added Leap Support plus fixes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122059
<asac> gnomefreak: does firefox in gutsy have a 'report a bug' menu entry?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> in help
<gnomefreak> brb needs smoke
<asac> hjmf: can you add a GPL copyright header to the top of the firefox.py file?
<asac> with yourself as the copyright owner?
<hjmf> asac: doing now :)
<asac> hjmf: do you want it to add it to the package on your own (e.g. put to debian/ directory and install the file to proper place in debian/firefox.install
<asac> ?
<asac> (i can do that too) :)
<asac> hjmf: if you want to do on your own, just do it on ~mozillateam branch or ... use your private bzr branch. I can then easily cherry-pick that checkin to my branch
<hjmf> asac: I don't have the sources for that, so please do it
<asac> k
<hjmf> asac: ok then :)
<asac> just upload the new file to the bug
<hjmf> asac: done
<asac> hjmf: great!
<hjmf> asac: Author: Hilario J. Montoliu <hmontoliu@gmail.com> is OK?
<hjmf> or do I need to explicit say copyright
<hjmf> ?
* hjmf doubts 
<asac> yeah its not enough :) ... you have copyright
<asac> let me find an example
<asac> just replace s/Author:/Copyright 2007/
<hjmf> ok then, fixing
<hjmf> fixed :)
<asac> hjmf: have you tested what happens in case you through an exception/error in the add_report method?
<asac> can bug report still be filed or does apport choke and prevent user to submit report?
<asac> (in the latter case I have to more careful to include a hook ... e.g. thorough review)
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to do a try. else: don't attach
<Admiral_Chicago> don't attach extension that is...
* Admiral_Chicago can't think clearly
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll see you all in the morning
<asac> hehe ... yeah ... i trust you enough when you say: apport goes on an the report might not be attached :)
<hjmf> asac: yes apport does it's job even if the script fails :)
<hjmf> which it doesn't by the way :)
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, just close all the bugs in Ubuntu and say their fixed
<asac> good ... then there is not much reason to push this in this upload
<Admiral_Chicago> out of sight, out of mind.
<asac> yeah
<asac> hjmf: yes ... just want to be sure ... things can have bugs ... even scripts by you :
<asac> :)
<hjmf> sure :)
<hjmf> the flaw part is the xml parsing, but if it fails the script doesn't break as the exceptions are handled
<hjmf> or that's what I hope :-P
<asac> hjmf: ok so you need cStringIO.StringIO() ... instead of just a string?
<asac> otherwise attachment gets chopped off?
<hjmf> asac: that's the only way
<asac> but doesn't buffer.read() ... just return a string?
<asac> do you understood why it failed in the beginning?
<hjmf> yes, but some how better formated because of unicode stuff
<wigfreitz> hi ho, are you guys supporting the new flash plugin? I have some bugs Id like to report
<asac> wigfreitz: just tell us in a few words, so we can say if they are worth a bug report :)
<hjmf> asac:  I'm going to try an un-handled exception in my script to check if apport goes on as it should
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... if you find it breaks let me know ... otherwise this will go up later today
<hjmf> asac:  I'll do some checks and I'll tell you
<asac> great
<wigfreitz> Ill just upload the screenshot
<asac> k
<wigfreitz> http://www.moonet.co.uk/snapshot5.png
<wigfreitz> this is whilst running xgl
<asac> have you found a opengl setup that works?
<asac> e.g. some xorg.conf tweaks maybe?
<asac> or other driver?
<asac> wigfreitz: btw, what version of gnash do you use?
<wigfreitz> 0.8.0
<wigfreitz> I get this effect whilst scrolling
<wigfreitz> (the browser) and when a flash element is loading I get this pattern for a fwe seconds
<wigfreitz> & you tube doesn't work properly
<wigfreitz> :-)
<hjmf> asac: confirmed, it is safe, apport does the default stuff even if my script dies badly
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: does it work if yousign back on without xgl?
<hjmf> e.g. bug 122070
<asac> wigfreitz: ok ... if you tube doesn't work I would blame opengl ... we are trying to shift to use something else for next upload ... so stay tuned
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122070 in firefox "apport hook test - error 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122070
<asac> hjmf: fine
<asac> so enigmail is broken for everyone?
<asac> (e.g. except gutsy)
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak: Ill try sans xgl
<gnomefreak> asac: good timing
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak, it works better, but some elements do not load or are displayed incorrectl
<gnomefreak> asac: im backporting final tb .4 release to preview i guess ill spin enigmail as well :)
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak: & youtube is still mangled
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: some work or non work on youtube?
<wigfreitz> nothing works on youtube
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: 32bit or 64bit?
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: are you getting Internal Server Error
<gnomefreak> nevermind that was just that one
<asac> wigfreitz: what video card/driver do you use?
<wigfreitz> fglrx
<gnomefreak> i cant watch them either
<wigfreitz> hang on, lemme just compile all the info
<gnomefreak> this is new since it worked last week
* gnomefreak on gutsy
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes while download finishes
<gnomefreak> works here
<gnomefreak> gutsy 32bit nvidia
<wigfreitz> guys, here is uname and xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/Vvw6HG84.html
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: 2.6.20-15-generic  does -16 not work for you?
<wigfreitz> It would seem not
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: 64bit or 32?
<wigfreitz> 64
<gnomefreak> asac: can you confirm this behavour?
<wigfreitz> http://www.moonet.co.uk/snapshot5.png
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: did you try klash instead of gnash?
<wigfreitz> no
<gnomefreak> its build in same package klash == kde version of gnash
<gnomefreak> :)
<wigfreitz> aha
<wigfreitz> I shall give that a go
* gnomefreak doesnt know if it will make a differnece
<asac> wigfreitz: what options have you set for your fglrx driver in your xorg?
<wigfreitz> http://rafb.net/p/0GByMe63.html
<asac> wigfreitz: thats wierd because i have the same setup :)
<asac> though i have this in my device section:
<asac> Section "Device"
<asac> #       Driver          "vesa" Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card" Driver      "fglrx" Option      "DesktopSetup" "clone" Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes" Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on" Option      "VideoOverlay" "off" Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<asac> EndSection
<asac> ups
<asac> :)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27102/
<asac> wigfreitz: ^^^
<asac> maybe try one of these options
<asac> or all ;)
<asac> omg ... bzr-builddeb is updated in gutsy chroot ... hopefully it doesn't break things again :/
<asac> uff ... appears to work :)
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a reason we didnt use ~mt1 for enigmail in the preview archive?
<asac> dunno ... what did we use?
<asac> ~mtX should be used nowadays
<gnomefreak> nothing just the version
<asac> hmm
<asac> which is latest in there
<asac> ?=
<asac> ouch :)
<gnomefreak> im updating it to ubuntu3 and ill add ~mt
<gnomefreak> 0.95.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> hmmm ... no idea :) ... should have been ~mt1
<gnomefreak> ok well ill add it this time
<asac> maybe fix it if you upload next time
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you rebuild?
<asac> is there a new package available?
<wigfreitz> isnt there a klash mozilla pluin?
<gnomefreak> asac: no just ubuntu3 now. you stated above its borked in feisty but not gutsy so i figured i would try gutsys latest on tb2.0.0.4 final in feisty see if it fixes problems for them
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: yes there should be
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: sorry no
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: there is a konqueror-plugin
<gnomefreak> but there is a klash_0.8.0 package
<gnomefreak> + libs
<wigfreitz> aha, but if I want to play vids in firefox in kde Im a bit stuck?
<asac> wigfreitz: firefox is always gnash plugin
<asac> konqueror is klash
<asac> gnomefreak: gnomefreak i didn't refert to preview archive enigmail ... but to official package
<wigfreitz> oh, okay
<asac> wigfreitz: did you try to add the options?
<asac> wigfreitz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27102/
<asac> let me know if those help
<asac> gnomefreak: anyway ... getting latest enigmail to feisty preview is good as well ;)
<wigfreitz> asac: Im just doing so
<wigfreitz> should I replace my section completely?
<wigfreitz> BusID		"PCI:1:5:0" <- which boils down to this line
<asac> he i soff
* asac wonders if his X stopped to start now
<asac> tse ... network-manager appears to be more or less minor desaster in gutsy
<asac> someone merged it ... but just dropped patches
<asac> so hell broke loose
<asac> bad thing: i have the feeling that people expect me to fix this now
<asac> before tribe-2 :(
<gnomefreak> !info enigmail feisty
<ubotu> Package enigmail does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> !find enigmail
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de, enigmail-locale-el (and 16 others)
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail feisty
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Enigmail - GPG support for Mozilla Thunderbird. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.94.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1396 kB
* gnomefreak wonders if we shouldnt try to get backport to feisty
<gnomefreak> asac: btw the changelog in gutsy's enigmail is wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: Tue, 15 May 2006 10:59:00 +0200 should be 2007
<wigfreitz> asac, those additions to xorg.conf didnt seem to make any difference
<asac> wigfreitz: ok thanks ... then lets see if switching away from opengl to agg will help.
<asac> wigfreitz: thanks for your feedback
<asac> stay tuned
<wigfreitz> np
<wigfreitz> Ill keep updating then
<gnomefreak> what is the new reject for LP now? invaild?
<gnomefreak> i found out, it is
* gnomefreak thinks nap until 8 while enigmail and tb build
<asac> gnomefreak: rest well
<gnomefreak> ill try ty
<asac> oh no ... enigmail doesn't build in feisty anymore ... what happened :(
<asac> wierd ... i didn't have latest tbird ... anyway ... it should build imo
<asac> lets see
<asac> if lastest feisty tbird cures this issue
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt build due to build-dep thunderbird (<< 2.0.0.0.0)
<gnomefreak> if you mean 0.95
<gnomefreak> after changing build-dep it builds fine here on feisty
<gnomefreak> so far atleast
<bluekuja> heya guys
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<gnomefreak> yeppers built fine here
<bluekuja> asac: what can we do for that autogen in rules?
<asac> he?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... the current feisty enigmail doesn't build in feisty
<bluekuja> asac: it fails to build
<asac> gnomefreak: which scares me a lot
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> will have to look into this later again :) ... i appear to miss the obvious
<bluekuja> asac: make: ./autogen.sh: Command not found
<gnomefreak> asac: what is failing?
<asac> bluekuja: why would it not exist?
<asac> bluekuja: its in the orig.tar.gz
* gnomefreak can look at it in a bit and see if its something simple ;)
<asac> take a look
<bluekuja> asac: I use 0.8.* release
<bluekuja> new one
<bluekuja> I pushed in ubuntu debian dir
<bluekuja> and started to build
<asac> gnomefreak: don't think you can find it ... it might be that it just builds fine for me ... if you want to help, please verify that it really fails to build
<asac> bluekuja: why new one?
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<asac> bluekuja: don't use new orig tarball
<asac> bluekuja: the tarball should be fine
<bluekuja> asac: what gnash orig should I use then?
<asac> bluekuja: use everything from ubuntu
<asac> nothing from debian
<bluekuja> ok then
<bluekuja> gonna branch
<asac> bluekuja: from gutsy
<asac> bluekuja: use the gutsy orig :)
<asac> and the gnash branch
<asac> from launchpad
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: what was branch link?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> ok found
<asac> look in my code home: http://code.launchpad.net/~asac
<bluekuja> thanks
<asac> oh ... its in core-dev :)
<asac> look in my code home: http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<bluekuja> branched
<bluekuja> added configure variables
<bluekuja> building
<asac> gnomefreak: crazy ... it just builds in pbuilder
<asac> thus, my feisty chroot appears to be broken
<gnomefreak> remake it :(
* gnomefreak making a 2nd feisty one soon
<gnomefreak> one for preview and one for testing
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a little while, im not feeling real great today
<bluekuja> asac: leaving for work again...package is building
<bluekuja> when I'm back, we have results
<bluekuja> I hope it will be everything ok
<bluekuja> so we can push libagg
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> cya later
<asac> gnomefreak: interestingly it really builds after setting up feisty chrrot from scratch again
* asac wonders what happened to my feisty chroot :/
<gnomefreak> depends what it was failing on but only thing that comes to mind is depends issue (did you upgrade new chroot to latest?
<asac> yeah
<asac> nevermind
<asac> the old chroot is gone so no way to investigate closer :)
<gnomefreak> im out for a bit again while i upload packages
<asac> k
<swarna>  Hi,I am trying to create ubuntu package for firefox-2.0.0.4 but i am getting an error related to nsFontMetricsPSPango .cpp
<swarna>  somebody please help me in solving this
<swarna> Is anyone here
<asac> gnomefreak: is granparadiso in moztest?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: so i need to push amd64?
<asac> or did i already do that?
<gnomefreak> you need to afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: you wanna post info about preview archive here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php
<asac> ups
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481470&page=3
<asac> they appear to try to build for feisty
<asac> a lot
<asac> i will push amd64
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, what happened to mozilla emblem in forums?
<asac> swarna: why do you want to do that?
<swarna> asac, I have added a patch to the source to get proper tamil printing
<swarna> asac, It has compiled properly,the problem is while packaging only
<asac> swarna: yeah ... don't do your own packages
<asac> swarna: either build from our bzr tree
<asac> or modify what you got with apt-get source
<asac> we cannot really support people trying to package on their own
<asac> if they don't base on what we did
<swarna> asac, i am not creating my own package but trying to make firefox to support tamil printing
<asac> so what did you do ... and what is failing now?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you push your paradiso changelog to mozillateam branch or something?
<swarna> ../../dist/lib/components/libgfxps.a(nsFontMetricsPSPango.o):/root/Desktop/iceweasel/iceweasel-2.0.0.4/gfx/src/ps/nsFontMetricsPSPango.cpp:2034: first defined here
<asac> yeah you are build iceweasel
<asac> and you didn't answer my question
<swarna> asac, yes
<asac> 14:28 < asac> so what did you do...
<swarna> I have taken the source from debian
<asac> k
<asac> and?
<swarna> I am getting the above error
<asac> if you don't answer my question, then i can't really help :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i did
<asac> < swarna> I have taken the source from debian + I am getting the above error
<gnomefreak> positive i did
<swarna> I took the source added a patch and compiled it
<asac> thats almost certainly not all you did
<asac> swarna: try to compile without patch first
<swarna> it is working if i install from source
<swarna> asac,but if i try to package it i am getting error
<asac> swarna: 1st. never build as root
<asac> 2nd ... test if all works without applying your patch
<asac> if it doesn't there is a point to take a look
<swarna> asac, yes i have compiled without patch it is getting compiled
<asac> otherwise you might have missed to apply your changes to pango as well
<asac> since if you build default upstream, pango is not used
<asac> so make your patch build for pango as well and you are done :)
<asac> swarna: and please don't build as root
<asac> use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<swarna> asac, yes i have to make some changes i dont know what changes should be made and where
<asac> (install fakeroot  package)
<swarna> asac, yes i have used that command only
<asac> swarna: did you develop the patch?=
<asac> swarna: but you are building in /root/Desktop/iceweasel/iceweasel-2.0.0.4/gfx/src/ps/nsFontMetricsPSPango.cpp:2034
<asac> which means that you build as root
<asac> you are even logged in as root (ouch)
<swarna> asac, ok i'll change the user
<asac> should not make much difference .... but its much safer to go as non-privileged user
<swarna> asac, ok
<asac> swarna: if you did not develop the printing patch then you are lost unless you know how to port that to pango
<asac> in that case ask patch developer to produce for pango as well
<gnomefreak> asac: is it gonna be a while until granparadiso 64bit is done?
<swarna> asac, the patch is produced for pango also\
<asac> swarna: so where is the patch from?
<asac> gnomefreak: just tell on forum that amd64 build will appear soon as well
<asac> gnomefreak: what version is in feisty preview?
<swarna> asac, I got it from a redhat guy
<asac> gnomefreak: can you give me the changelog entry?
<asac> gnomefreak: unless you want to push your changelog entry to mozillateam branch or something
<asac> swarna: yeah ... i have really no idea ... and as long as i cannot see the patch i cannot help at all.
<swarna> asac, can we should make changes in the source if we add a patch to it
<asac> swarna: if it builds without patch, but doesn't with the patch its definitly the patch that is broken
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox-granparadiso (3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu2~mt1) gutsy; urgency=low
<asac> gnomefreak: please the full entry
<asac> gnomefreak: so i can copy it on top of mine :)
<asac> gnomefreak: for the build
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/588269
<asac> swarna: i don't understand your last question
<asac> swarna: maybe rephrase
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<swarna> asac, i am not able to send the patch can you please send me ur mail id
<gnomefreak> im gonna go ahead and update the release crap for repo while your building it, unless you want me to wait
<swarna> shall i paste it in the pastebin
<asac> swarna: why can't you send the patch?
<asac> swarna: yes if you want ... at best tell me where you got that patch from
<asac> e.g. bugzilla.mozilla.org bug id
<swarna> i think firewall
<asac> or bugzilla.redhat.com bug id
<asac> swarna: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<asac> paste there
<swarna> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/106262
<asac> swarna: so where is this patch in bugzilla?
<asac> swarna: it probably got updated
<gnomefreak> swarna: that patch may need to be updated
<asac> swarna: its for 1.5 ... and is most likely not compatible with 2.0.x
<asac> swarna: if you can find the bugzilla bugid, chances are high that there is a 2.0 patch
<asac> otherwise wait for 2.0 patch
<swarna> asac, but the person who gave me the patch told that it is compatible for 2.0 also
<asac> swarna: who is that person?
<asac> and why did he gave you the patch
<asac> ask him for bugzilla bug id
<asac> instead
<swarna> asac, he is a redhat person
<asac> really i cannot help you if you don't answer my questions
<swarna> asac, ok i'll ask him for bug id
<asac> thanks
<asac> swarna: apparently its mozilla bug 357733
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 357733 in General "Use Pango for printing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357733
<asac> swarna: try to diff if you really have the latest
<gnomefreak> asac: btw you could have grabbed the source from the repo to build granparadiso
<swarna> asac, are you telling that the bug which i sent now is bug 357733
<asac> yes
<asac> and your patch is something else
<asac> at least its not a patch that is attached to it
<asac> which is why i asked you who send you this pach
<asac> ... as it more than obscure that a redhat guy that knows what he is doing doesn't send you the link to the bugzilla id
<asac> but instead he sends you a patch
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i now build from what i have here ... i already had it lying around here
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> swarna: ok ... i am out of this ... try the patches in bugzilla (they will probably build) ... if those patches still don't build ... ask your redhat guy whats going on ... sorry.
<gnomefreak> asac: just ping me once uploaded and when i get it i will re-gen .gz's and release
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> im still waiting to get away from pc
<asac> yes ... i am hurrying ... but if you wanna go ... go now ... its enough if Packages for amd64 get updated later today or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: take your time :) we are in freeze for main anyway
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> no not yet
<asac> network-manager needs some cure tomorrow
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> before freeze gets established
<asac> network-manager is completely broken as all patches have just been dropped on last upstreawm version merge
<gnomefreak> ouch
<asac> yeah ... its really ouchful
* gnomefreak gone to lay down for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... rest :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> swarna: so for whom is this patch helpful (tamil?) ... if its needed for some people i might consider to apply it to ubuntu firefox as well.
<swarna> asac, yes is useful for all the people who use tamil language
<asac> i can imagine that ... but who uses tamil language?
<swarna> In India many people use tamil
<asac> swarna: ok
<asac> i try to drive that bug now
<asac> so i get aconfirm from developers if its good enough
<asac> swarna: i bet if you use the patch in bugzilla bug it should work for yxou
<swarna> asac, yes i am getting proper tamil printing but i am getting problem only while building the package
<asac> swarna: read above: try the patch from bugzilla ... and not the one this 'noname' redhat guy sent you
<swarna> asac, if i use this patch https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=246341
<swarna> it is not patching also
<asac> which patch is that?
<asac> (note: there are three)
<swarna> asac, which patch i should use
<asac> swarna: try the  Patch used in FC6   (151.46 KB, patch)
<swarna> asac, ok
<asac> swarna: i tested ... it doesn't apply cleanly ... so i guess the guy send you something that was not properly ported to 2.0 branch
<asac> as the patch just fails to apply in gfx/src/ps/nsFontMetricsPS.cpp.rej
<asac> ... so
<asac> the guy probably send you just the diff of what was changed after this rejected hunk
<swarna> asac, i am trying with this patch:https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=243837
<swarna> asac, but this also failed to patch
<asac> yes right
<asac> read what i tell
<asac> you
<asac> the guy probably just didn't care enough
<asac> and send you a patch that just didn't patch those hunks that failed
<asac> if you want this in ubuntu file a wishlist bug please
<asac> and point to the fact that upstream bug is http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357733
<swarna> asac, how to do that
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 357733 in General "Use Pango for printing" [Normal,New] 
<asac> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/
<asac> then report a bug
<asac> when you have posted, let me know
<swarna> asac, yes i have reported there
<asac> where
<asac> ?
<asac> bug number please
<hjmf> asac: ping
<hjmf> asac: I've done the Xb-Npp-xxx stuff for mozilla-plugin-vlc...
<hjmf> the source package of feisty and the one on gutsy differs only in the change log, do I have to submit two debdiff one for each release or just one for gutsy?
<hjmf> asac: e.g. this is the debdiff for feisty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27131/
<hjmf> asac: and this one the debdiff for gutsy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27130/
<hjmf> sorry for the noob question :-P I still have to figure out many things about packaging :)
<asac> hjmf: yes please
<asac> one per package
<asac> otherwise the sponsor has to put work in it that is >= your work :)
<asac> so its safe to prepare this :)
<asac> applying patch is just one command ... no edit nothing needed
<asac> just spin then
<asac> :)
<hjmf> ok doing, ty! :)
<asac> hjmf: actually we only need gutsy
<asac> hjmf: as a general rule: if you develop something its always for latest development version only
<asac> everything else is a backport
<asac> if its really important than its worth an SRU
<asac> but as long as you don't have the feeling that you currentl fix an important crash like a grave bug ... its pretty safe to assume that work only goes to latest dev version (now gutsy9
<asac> hjmf: so just attach gutsy debdiff
<hjmf> then I'll post only for gutsy on vlc, and so on for the next ones :)
<asac> if you already did feisty ... feel free to attach as well
<hjmf> I did it, but not a big deal for such easy task :)
<asac> yeah .. if done post (for later reference in case we want this feature on stable distributions as well)
<asac> k
<hjmf> asac: last doubt
<hjmf> the source package is vlc
<hjmf> but the plugin bin package is mozilla-plugin-vlc
<hjmf> so I fill the bug against the source one
<hjmf> asac: right?
<hjmf> never mind, stupid question :)
<gnomefreak> asac: did iceape 1.1.2 FTBFS?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... i hopes that mike will push new orig with calendar
<asac> calendar is still empty
<asac> thus i refrained from upload
<gnomefreak> asac: i got email saying it FTBFS on debian
<gnomefreak> i didnt see mikes name on it
<asac> he?
<asac> ah it fails on mips
<asac> nothing to bother for us
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: it builds great
<bluekuja> and it links against libagg
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> im grabbing both javas and will have them uploaded tonight sometime
<bluekuja> asac: ldd --> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/106360
<bluekuja> asac: where do you want new libagg?
<bluekuja> bzr as alwais?
<asac> bzr is good
<asac> anyway the ldd doesn't look that good
<asac> there are
<asac> #
<asac> ibgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 (0xb7963000)
<asac> # libgdkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 (0xb7910000)
<asac> # libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb788d000)
<asac> those need to go away ... somehow
<asac> # libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb782d000)
<bluekuja> asac: let's do libagg first
<bluekuja> then I move to gnash
<bluekuja> (if you need help with it)
<bluekuja> asac: I create libagg branches
<bluekuja> so you can bzr bd them
<asac> bluekuja: will be out in 10 minutes :/ ... will be back at about 2230
<bluekuja> oh damn
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> well, I prepare everything
<bluekuja> for you
<bluekuja> so you just have to bd it
<bluekuja> and check that's everything is ok
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... just drop links :)
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<bluekuja> we have a work-method now
<bluekuja> that seems to work really great
<hjmf> @shedule madrid
<hjmf> @schedule madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 26 Jun 15:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team
* hjmf is preparing his membership candidature
<hjmf> :)
<bluekuja> hjmf, is today?
<bluekuja> oh 26
<hjmf> bluekuja: tomorrow
<bluekuja> tomorrow
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<hjmf> yes
<bluekuja> thought it was the 26 today
<bluekuja> ^^
<hjmf> will you be around ? :)
<bluekuja> at 15 o'clock I'll be at work :/
<bluekuja> I finish at 17
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> why CC meetings have moved to that hour?
<bluekuja> 21 was better
<hjmf> yeah, it's a pity
<hjmf> I'll be in time by little
<hjmf> it's launch time at that hour
<bluekuja> I can send my cheer
<bluekuja> if I'm not here
<bluekuja> for that hour
<hjmf> cool :)
<hjmf> ty
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac told me that you have done a HUGE and GREAT work
<hjmf> :)
<bluekuja> and I've seen that your karma rocks
<bluekuja> and Bugs sections
<hjmf> I'm just having fun :)
<bluekuja> *section
<bluekuja> is full
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gonna move to MOTU after?
<hjmf> it's an idea, probably if there's fun in there :)
<bluekuja> developer work is something great
<bluekuja> I love it :)
<hjmf> :)
<bluekuja> if you need any help with it
<bluekuja> just tell me
<bluekuja> :)
<hjmf> bluekuja: cool
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> hjmf, have you ever done a package?
<bluekuja> e.g or a debdiff
<hjmf> bluekuja: I've done a couple of debdiffs (easy ones)
<bluekuja> cool :)
<bluekuja> they got uploaded?
<hjmf> because I'm helping asac in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<hjmf> bluekuja: no not yet, one was done friday and the other this evening :)
<bluekuja> oh great
<bluekuja> that looks cool
<bluekuja> hjmf, can I have a look
<bluekuja> to your debdiffs?
<hjmf> sure
<hjmf> wait
<hjmf> bug 122128
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122128 in vlc "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122128
<hjmf> bug 121549
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121549 in mplayerplug-in "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec " [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121549
<hjmf> simple stuff, but very interesting as I'm beginning learning
<bluekuja> hjmf, I did mplayerplug-in
<bluekuja> merge
<bluekuja> did you see my entry?
<hjmf> bluekuja: no, where?
<bluekuja> hjmf, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/3.40-5ubuntu1
<hjmf> bluekuja: Ah yes, sure
<bluekuja> :)
<hjmf> I was thinking something different :)
<hjmf> I saw it when I edited the changelog ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<hjmf> good evening JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> hello
<JenFraggle> Bug 74148 was filed in December but no reply from the user despite twice being asked for info.  Ok to close?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74148 in firefox "Opend an other page" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74148
<JenFraggle> So can I close bug 74148?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74148 in firefox "Opend an other page" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74148
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, i need to read the bug first
<Admiral_Chicago> i just said sure.
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: oh yea close that
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: you may want to run a bughelper query which haven't had comments since "X date"
<Admiral_Chicago> and possibly close those
<JenFraggle> I seem to be having trouble with bughelper at the moment.  Don't know what I have done but it isn't finding any bugs at all
<JenFraggle> Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: its the new LP states
<JenFraggle> What do I need to do to sort it?  I had a horrible feeling I'd broken i
<JenFraggle> it
<asac> hjmf: i will push these debdiffs right after tribe-2 is out (thursday is schedule for that)
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 26 Jun 15:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: you didn't. its Launchpad that was changed
<JenFraggle> Admiral_Chicago: good, I didn't think I'd used it recently
<bluekuja> asac: heyaaaaaa!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: everything is ready
<bluekuja> gonna provide you links
<asac> aaaaaayeah
<bluekuja> in a bit
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/upstream.source
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/debian.source
<Admiral_Chicago> I'd like to go to the CC meeting, but its at 8 in the morning
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: did you provide a testimonial section to your wiki?
<asac> bluekuja: let me branch them
<bluekuja> ok :)
<bluekuja> asac: it will take a bit for source download
<bluekuja> but quite fast
<bluekuja> I've built it with bzr bd too
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> let me first clean up my ubuntu_motu/bluekuja directory
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> its getting pretty crowded :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> not saying that you are working too much ;)
<bluekuja> ahha
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> bluekuja: isn't gnome-btdownload maintained in bzr ?
<bluekuja> asac: gnome-bt is maintained on alioth
<asac> ah
<asac> so it was a merge
<asac> bitstormlite?
<bluekuja> an upload
<JenFraggle> Admiral_Chicago: what do i need to do to run the query you suggested?
<bluekuja> for new version
<bluekuja> asac: bitstormlite is not on bzr
<asac> pre-upload?
<asac> bitstormlite is your package though, right?
<hjmf> asac: cool
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: no, I hope all of you be present on the council, especially asac :D
<bluekuja> asac: we have ctorrent on bzr
<bluekuja> asac: verlihub too
<bluekuja> (fische too)
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: please add one, I'll try to be there but it is early for me.
<Admiral_Chicago> at the very least, i'd like to drop a line.
<asac> bluekuja: for future: its a good thing to name the affected file for each change ... some might be obvious, but others won't and while you feel like you will remember forever, you probably won't :)
<asac> more important in changelog than in commmit messages of course
<asac> however i like to just copy commit messages to changelog when release is there
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> that's a good method
<bluekuja> gonna use it for next revisions
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... its not always perfect, but it helps
<bluekuja> yup, we gonna use bzr to maintain stuff
<bluekuja> so it's ok to adopt a good way to work
<bluekuja> to follow package by package
<asac> right
* hjmf adds a testimonial section in his wiki following Admiral_Chicago's advice, but he's gone. People, you are invited to drop a line at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu < asac gnomefreak bluekuja  JenFraggle  AlexLatchford Admiral_Chicago :)
<hjmf> Thank you in advance though there's no compromise at all :)
<hjmf> night I'm off
<bluekuja> hjmf, gonna do it now, or tomorrow morning when I wake up for work
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> (6 o'clock)
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> so don't worry
<bluekuja> you'll find something
<bluekuja> there
<bluekuja> from me
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: ok building
<bluekuja> asac: great :)
<asac> bluekuja: ok looks good
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<asac> bluekuja: but remember the long running task: convince upstream of proper soname so libagg can be shipped as shared library
<asac> static libraries are just evil
<bluekuja> asac: I think I gonna mail upstream
<asac> yeah ... try to keep discussion as open as possible :)
<bluekuja> yup, I can invite them here
<bluekuja> as I did with libtorrent
<bluekuja> so we can see what's their point
<asac> right
<bluekuja> and if they will understand, there will be good news for libagg
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> *libagg future
<asac> bluekuja: so this is a new debian version right?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> completely new version
<bluekuja> not a revision
<asac> yes
<asac> just wondered if its ment for sid
<bluekuja> ah :)
<asac> any progress in debian NEW?
<asac> anyway your packages should be one of the first ones that go in
<bluekuja> unfortunately no NEWS
<bluekuja> they are stuck there
<bluekuja> 3 weeks
<bluekuja> going for 4
<bluekuja> soon
<asac> yeah ... still in range :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> verli going to 2 weeks
<asac> as long as its still counted in weeks :)
<bluekuja> and diff going to 4 weeks
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> they should be processed all in one
<bluekuja> so they will join the archive together
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah ... i guess this weeks
<asac> week
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> debconf is finished
<bluekuja> so it gonna be processed soon
<bluekuja> gonna ping verlihub upstream
<bluekuja> when it's in
<bluekuja> so they can link the .deb from the archive
<asac> hmm libagg23-dev has no Depends: at all
<asac> that can't be right ... hmm
<asac> libagg-dev
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok i am just checking if gnash really builds against that
<asac> then will push
<bluekuja> ok :)
<asac> bluekuja: do you have wireless as well as wired network?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, but currently wireless is down
<bluekuja> e.g need to setup it again et all
<bluekuja> need some tests?
<bluekuja> asac: are you building gnash?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> e.g gutsy tarball + bzr debian dir
<asac> bluekuja: i need to test network-manager
<bluekuja> oh k
<asac> which is completely broken atm and i redid the complete upstream merge
<bluekuja> asac: well, tomorrow evening
<bluekuja> we can do it
<bluekuja> gonna open wireless
<bluekuja> here
<asac> hmm ... thats too late ... have to push it tomorrow
<asac> ... otherwise blind-eyed :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> tomorrow is tribe-2 freeze
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> fact is that network-manager cannot stay in the current state
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> so even a not tested upload might be better
<asac> but still if its tested i would feel much more comfortable .)
<bluekuja> mmm...if you want tomorrow morning
<bluekuja> half past six
<bluekuja> I'm here
<bluekuja> but I'm sure you're sleeping at that time
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> Good signature on /home/asac/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/build-area/agg_2.5-1.dsc.
<asac> Uploading to ftp-master (via ftp to ftp-master.debian.org): agg_2.5-1.dsc: done. agg_2.5.orig.tar.gz: done. agg_2.5-1.diff.gz: done. libagg-dev_2.5-1_amd64.deb: done. agg_2.5-1_amd64.changes: done.
<asac> Successfully uploaded packages.
<asac> Not running dinstall.
<asac> ups
<asac> anyway i think you can read
<asac> bluekuja: yeah i definitly sleep at that time
<bluekuja> dput sound is one of the things I like most
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> otherwise i would be still awake ... and i hope for gods sake that that is not the case
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> actually i hate dput ... i like dupload more because it shows progress when uploading a 30M orig for instance
<asac> but dupload doesn't ship with sane servers for ubuntu
<asac> so now i just dput always :/
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I like dput a lot
<bluekuja> maybe because I started with it
<bluekuja> and did not try dupload
<bluekuja> for now
<asac> its really not a big difference ... both do their job :)
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<asac> bluekuja: let me know if it gets rejected or something
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> if I've recevied the mail
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 26 Jun 15:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team
<asac> my brain is just squashed
<asac> oh cool ... that is even during business hours :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, can't be there for hjmf
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> damn work
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> why can't you go online at work?
<bluekuja> mail received
<asac> or nothing computer related as job :)
<bluekuja> asac: the latter
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> it's something I do for one month only
<bluekuja> after school
<bluekuja> to gain some money
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I gonna leave a cheer
<bluekuja> to him
<bluekuja> on his wiki page
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: ping
<asac> gnomefreak: haha ... cool autoreply :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> 23:11 [freenode]  [gnomefreak(n=gnomefre@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak)]  You have sent me a contentless ping. Please  provide a bit of information about what you want to know and I will try to respond as soon as i can.   Thank you.
<bluekuja> ahahha
<asac> i have never received an auto-reply when pingin someone in public channel
<bluekuja> he rocks
<asac> i mean reply on private message is normal :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> but that ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: you rock :)
<bluekuja> xD
<asac> gnomefreak: ping have you updated Packages for binary-amd64 ? -paradiso should be in there as well
* bluekuja is going to sleep :/
<asac> bluekuja: night
<asac> have you received accepted?
<JenFraggle> night
<bluekuja> not yet
<bluekuja> only processing
<bluekuja> asac: I think it gonna be done soon
<bluekuja> maybe this time it's not immediate
<bluekuja> gonna ping you when I wake up
<bluekuja> so you can read logs
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: ok, I'm off
<bluekuja> have a good night too
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow ;)
<asac> night
<bluekuja> cya :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ty im uploading java5 and 6 to preview than i will re gen the files
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone
<asac> gnomefreak: could you verified that java5/6 work out of the box?
<asac> (e.g. the plugins)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: they do
<gnomefreak> :) thats what is taking me so long i wanted to test
<asac> gnomefreak: great ... thanks!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> should be done beofre morning im not able to sit here the full time needed tonight but i will be checking in on it every 30 or so minutes
<gnomefreak> before*
<asac> yeah ... its huge i know
<gnomefreak> yep
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-26
<asac> cool this one already has new apport hook data attached :) bug 122205
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122205 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122205
<asac> hjmf_: look ^^^
<asac> hjmf_: probably the first bug with new apport hook data
<asac> hjmf_: bug 122205 that is
<gnomefreak> repo should be ready now. please let me know when i get here in morning if any problems
<gnomefreak> tested pogo again with java5 and 6 both work in firefox ;)
<gnomefreak> debian bug 377178
<ubotu> Debian bug 377178 in mozilla "FTBFS with GCC 4.2: C/C++ linkage declarations conflict" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/377178
<Admiral_Chicago> damn, getting that bitlbee error: localhost not found...
<hjmf> asac: yeah  it's the first one bug 122205
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122205 in firefox "[GUTSY]  firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122205
<hjmf> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> new gutsy bug...does it need a clue file?
<hjmf> but again another gutsy crash report w/o coredum or stacktrace. As it is auto tagged as need-i386-retrace
<hjmf> lets hope they have the coredump hide somewhere
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: those reports doesn't provide useful info yet.
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: check the ExtensionSummary.txt attached on it
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago:  maybe we want to find bug reports by their installed extensions
<Admiral_Chicago> can do
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: this one is the first real one that uses the new apport hook :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i saw
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe we can toss out the default theme/
<asac> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there
<hjmf> morning
<asac> he
* asac reading :)
* Admiral_Chicago configures his netwrok
<Admiral_Chicago> seriously, i think the phone company did somehting
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: that's the easy think, probably is your fault :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: no i haven't touched my router or modem since I got them installed and about 4 days ago all my computers went nuts
<Admiral_Chicago> including my Kubuntu box, my sister's Ubuntu lappy, and the XP box
<hjmf> maybe the dhcpd of the router
<hjmf> oops he's off again
<Admiral_Chicago> this network thing is frustrating because i want to upgrade to gutsy but that won't happen without a connection that doesn't time out
<asac> hjmf: pitti> asac: just reject apport crashes from kernel 2.6.22-6, it is broken
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i know what you mean ... i had loads of troubles with my connnection this spring
<hjmf> asac: ok, that's the reason :)
<asac> hjmf: -7 is good again
<asac> e.g. core dumps are produced
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm just going to ring the phone company, they probably did it working in the area.
<hjmf> asac: cool
<asac> hjmf: invalidated ;)
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: be kind, I used to work for a time in a phone company receiving user's reclamations :)
<hjmf> asac: excellent, I'll review the other gutsy crashes and I'll do the same asap
<hjmf> afk for some minutes
<asac> great ... anyone has serious use for network-manager here?
<asac> e.g. can test?
<asac> on gutsy that is :/
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: i always am polite to the help desk people.
<asac> my level of politeness depends on the level of niceness help deskee
<Admiral_Chicago> the only time I haven't been polite is when the guy didn't listen to me and kept telling me to try things out in Windows
<Admiral_Chicago> when it was a hardware erro
<asac> yeah ... i don't want to remember when i got angry :) ... but it was always justified ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> asac gnomefreak: new jabber ID... freddymartinez9@gmail.com
<Admiral_Chicago> that goes for anyone who wants to add me too
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: done (i dropped the other two
<asac> )
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: please ack
<Admiral_Chicago> ack?
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a sec...
<Admiral_Chicago> i see
<asac> still not authorized :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i know. its trough gmail and i haven't seen a notification
<asac> ah ... you can use a good jabber client with gmail too
<asac> (in case you wondered) :)
<Admiral_Chicago> kopete, i have it set up
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll figure it out in a bit
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just grant authorization
<asac> you usually can do that even without receiving a request
<asac> :)
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 26 Jun 15:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team
<asac> oh in 5 hours :)
<hjmf> hey, yes :)
<hjmf> I'm out for the morning, I'll be back in time
<hjmf> cy
<bluekuja_> heya
<bluekuja_> asac: :)
<asac> ola
<bluekuja> ola :)
<bluekuja> received accepted mail
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> built succesfully
<bluekuja> in all archs
* Admiral_Chicago thinks samba is over rated
<Admiral_Chicago> everytime i use it it requires some configurations that I can never figure out
<asac> bluekuja: good
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> does Tb include support for GPG keys OTB?
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, it doesnt
<bluekuja> asac: gonna apply for MOTU membership soon ;)
<asac> bluekuja: how long do you contribute packages now?
<bluekuja> asac: started one year and two months ago, with my first upload to REVU
<asac> bluekuja: oh ... yes then i think you can give it a try soon
<bluekuja> (gtorrent-viewer now synced)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, gonna wait libagg to be synced in ubuntu
<bluekuja> and I ping my sponsors for the mail
<bluekuja> (as cc)
<asac> bluekuja: i told motu reception that I keep my student slot for you for another month ... if you are out of this earlier ... even better :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: before sending the mail, I gonna ping you
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> so you know that you should receive the mail
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i hate wiping a system
<asac> when do you know there is nothing left you wanna keep?
<Admiral_Chicago> added back gnomefreak. thanks
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 26 Jun 09:00: Community Council | 26 Jun 11:00: Kernel Team | 27 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 27 Jun 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 28 Jun 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 07:00: MOTU Team
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm waiting on the CC meeting as well
* gnomefreak wants to wake up first
<hjmf> hi, I'm back
<hjmf> time to have some lunch :)
<asac> hjmf: :)
<asac> gnomefreak: will you attend?
<asac> i case hjmf gets on topic and i don't see please ping me in channel and pm :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please hold iceape for a little while? i would like to get something in it if possible before upload
<gnomefreak> ill look at it today/tomorrow and see if its as easy a change as i think
<gnomefreak> unless you already have it built
<Admiral_Chicago> i love bzr sometimes
<gnomefreak> i hate it
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you want to get in?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/changes
<gnomefreak> saving bookmarks should prompt you to save and where
<Admiral_Chicago> its useful to see changes in your code without needing a seperate package
<gnomefreak> instead of just saving it with no dialog
<asac> do you have a patch for that or what?
<gnomefreak> asac: not yet will be looking at it today/tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its better to ask upstream to fix this
<asac> than doing this on our own
<asac> unless its just a preference of course
<gnomefreak> upstream == debian or upstream == mozilla
<gnomefreak> i was thinking it was a prefference
<gnomefreak> but dont know until i get to it
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ty for planet post
<asac> mozilla
<gnomefreak> asac: are you handling gnash in debian?
<Admiral_Chicago> np gnomefreak
<asac> gnomefreak: more or less
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> baby just uploaded new version but it looks the same as your version
<asac> gnomefreak: she uploaded to mentors.debian.net
<asac> she has no upload rights
<asac> so no need to worry
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> here package is ment for experimental
<asac> i would refuse to sponsor what she did to main
<asac> (e.g. unstable -> lenny)
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> it is set to true :(
<gnomefreak> browser.bookmarks.confirm_sorting  default boolean true
<gnomefreak> that is the setting isnt it?
<gnomefreak> asac: is that the setting that would control that?
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think so
<asac> its about sorting ... not about saving
<gnomefreak> that was the only one i found that would have anything to do with bookmarks, i filed upstream bug and marked LP bug with upstream
* hjmf is back after a paella and a cold beer 
<hjmf> nothing better for a summer day :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna be a little late to meeting but shouldnt matter much as there are thngs before membership
<hjmf> yes the agenda looks plenty of stuff
<hjmf> meeting starts
<hjmf> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 26 2007, 13:03:27 - Current meeting: Community Council
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck hjmf. i'll be there
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<hjmf> ...this gonna take long
<asac> hjmf: should i drop my texta bout you to wiki?
<asac> (too)
<hjmf> asac: do it please
<hjmf> asac: if you wish
<hjmf> asac:  I think it will be enough to support me at the meeting :)
<asac> hjmf: yeah problem is i have fear to miss
<asac> i will be here though :)
<asac> you have wiki link?
<hjmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu
<gnomefreak> asac: send a pm to me or Admiral_Chicago if you are gonna miss it just saying htat you support him for membership and why
<gnomefreak> that should be plenty, since nomrally we pm seveas as secretary
<gnomefreak> ^^^ easy way
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be there, let me know
<asac> gnomefreak: i added my text to wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<asac> gnomefreak: in case i don't jump in quick ... paste it thanks!
<gnomefreak> asac: you got it
<hjmf> asac: thank you :)
* gnomefreak really hates trolls
<asac> why do people talk polish in -meeting?
<asac> and are not kicked?
<hjmf> asac: is serbian
<hjmf> dunno but's quite boring
<asac> ... i hate patriotism :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> so does scp -r follow links?
<hjmf> probably not
<asac> yeah  ... but still i do a find alex/ | grep png$ | wc -l ... and get about 30
<asac> but if i scp -r alex ... i see about 2000 png files being copied
<hjmf>  find . -name '*png' -exec scp {} \;
<hjmf> will copy those you find
<asac> yeah i know
<asac> but scp -r should work as well
<asac> i am just scared
<asac> no idea where those files are
<hjmf> ah :)
<hjmf> check the syntax of the scp, maybe is recursively coping dirs
<asac> its ment to
<asac> it should copy all
<asac> its a backup run
<asac> but apparently it also copies files from withing my /usr/share/ ... dir
<asac> loads and loads of pngs
<asac> and whatever else
<hjmf> weird
<asac> this gives me really bad feeling
<asac> appears to copy whole disk
<asac> interestingly enough it didn't do this when i copied alex by cp -a to /tmp/
<asac> because i wanted to clean things up
<asac> first
<asac> ok now i tarred this up
<asac> so i surrendered
<asac> ok now i wipe this piece of shit (sorry for my aggressive wording, but i try to backup this system for 5 hours or so now)
<hjmf> yeah I know how frustrating can be shit :(
<gnomefreak> yay new kernel :(
<asac> yeah ... its getting better. ... my intermediate storage was on a broken hd ... which is probably why i got this wierd behaviour ... now i only copied trash ... back to square one
<asac> hjmf: how many before you are on topic?
<hjmf> 9
<hjmf> I'm the 9th
<hjmf> they have finished with loco's
<gnomefreak> hes 9th
<gnomefreak> thats assuming everyone is here
<gnomefreak> i hate complicated updates
<asac> so probably its 2h :)
<gnomefreak> i have to reboot im hoping crimsun gets back to me before i do
<asac> ok in 1h I have phone conference about 1.8.0 security support
<gnomefreak> screw it ill brb i hope
<hjmf> 6 to go
<gnomefreak> did i miss the first 3 items on agenda?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yea
<gnomefreak> did they miss it or just me
<gnomefreak> before loco teams
<hjmf> they skip them
<gnomefreak> :(
<hjmf> they wanted to ping dfarning for the derivative team
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago told them that he is not around for some time
<gnomefreak> oh o i saw thar
<gnomefreak> that
<gnomefreak> i put my thing on your wiki so i dont flood -meeting with it
<hjmf> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> there fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> anytime
<gnomefreak> hjmf: im on phone and looks like it will be a little while can you please point them to the thing i left on your wiki?
<hjmf> sure, but it gonna take a bit long there are still 3 before
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> ok ... 5 minutes till conference :(
<asac> how many to go?
<jerome_> hello
<asac> ah ok 3
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Admiral_Chicago asac tonyyarusso I'm the next after the one now
<hjmf> asac: no just one
<asac> oh
<asac> cross-fingers :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm there
<hjmf> asac: pm dholbach as he already ask for that for people who had to be away
<asac> i did
<hjmf> asac: ty
<jerome_> i would like to join the ubuntu-mozillateam
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: ty
<gnomefreak> what did i miss?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: did you not go this time?
<Admiral_Chicago> no i think they are ajourning
<Admiral_Chicago> there is another meeting
<gnomefreak> they are
<asac> hjmf: hmmm ok
<asac> jerome_: hey ... let us know what you like to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> sucks...sorry hjmf
<jerome_> asac : well I think bug triaging would be a good start
<asac> jerome_: beginner or advanced?
<Admiral_Chicago> that would be a good start
<hjmf> yeah I could made this evening for this, probable next time will be more difficult
<asac> hjmf: usually CC meetings are late at night
<jerome_> asac : well I don't really know, have a look : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jerome-guelfucci
<asac> hjmf: this time was an exception imo
<hjmf> let's hope :(
<asac> jerome_: looks good .... please read the page about tags and states on the wiki
<asac> we have a slightly refined bug workflow
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<jerome_> asac : ok I'm reading
<asac> jerome_: might not be 100% up-to-date ... but should give you the idea
<asac> jerome_: actually all tags are associated with a more a less similar/recurring task ... so mt-needtestcase for instance tags bugs that triagers can work on to get a good testcase out of them
<asac> and until there is a step-by-step instruciton the bug cannot move forward ... et al
<jerome_> asac : i see
<asac> just let me know if there is something not comprehensible from tex
<asac> t
<jerome_> asac : ok, the basic status of launchpad are not precise enough ?
<gnomefreak> thats right i forgot there was the kernel-team meeting 2hours after CC
<asac> jerome_: yes
<asac> they don't let you pick a task
<jerome_> asac : ok perfect
<asac> jerome_: as a side effect we can discover triaging-bugs
<asac> e.g. bugs that have been bounced to other state by people that don't know what they do
<jerome_> asac : like me two days ago :)
<asac> e.g. if you have a not valid tag state combination on a bug the bug should be reviewed by a mozillateam triager
<asac> ah :)
<jerome_> ok i understand
<asac> jerome_: i think i discovered you in maillogs though
<asac> jerome_: for instance we have a bughelper result
<asac> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/firefox.html
<asac> 'Wrong Status/Tag-Combination for Status 'Confirmed'' .. those are bugs that are candidates to be triaging bugs
<asac> howevever bughelper is not perfect and if there are multiple tasks associated with a bug it gets confused
<asac> so there are false-positives in that list
<jerome_> asac : ok, this gets updated automatically ?
<asac> jerome_: yes
<asac> every 3 hours or so
<jerome_> asac : great !
<asac> jerome_: for instance http://launchpad.net/bugs/73536 ... this might be a false-positive
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73536 in firefox "MASTER Firefox crashes on instant X server shutdown" [Medium,In progress] 
<asac> because its in progress + confirmed
<asac> anyway ... that list gives a good starter where to clean things up
<asac> e.g. look at bugs with wrong state and see whats going on
<asac> maybe it has been confirmed by some user ... without any request to get a testcase et al
<jerome_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you could use bug 122309 as an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122309 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122309
<jerome_> i will read this carefully and then start working :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm away
<asac> jerome_: yes just triage right away
<asac> if we see any bugs in the way you work we will let you know :)
<jerome_> asac : ok perfect
* jerome_ will be carefull :)
<asac> jerome_: another important tag is mt-upstream
<asac> those need to be searched in bugzilla
<asac> and if you tried hard but didn't find a duplicate comment this in bug
<asac> when 2-3 triagers have done this we gonna move tag to mt-postupstream
<jerome_> ok
<jerome_> that well organised !
<asac> jerome_: anyway .. just go ahead ;)
<jerome_> *that's
<asac> there are too many bugs for firefox ... and if we don't do it this way, bugs might get lost in the noise ... and never processed :)
<jerome_> asac : ok I will try to do my best, I will start tomorrow (have a few bugs to report upstream)
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we doing with gtk_relize, we cant fix in feisty at all seeing as this is a totem code issue do we look on gnomes bugzilla for upstream?
<jerome_> asac : well i can see that
* gnomefreak didnt find much of crap on mozillas bugzilla
<gnomefreak> example bug 91334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91334 in firefox "MASTER (variant) Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]   " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91334
<hjmf> I'm off for a while, thank you all for staying around for the meeting. You rock :)
<gnomefreak> also seems to be fixed in gutsy
<asac> hjmf: cu ... and sorry
<asac> hjmf: i should have encouraged you earlier ... then you would have been further on top of the list
<gnomefreak> this is odd
<gnomefreak> theme manager freezes :(
<asac> gnome?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> its called appearence
<asac> gnomefreak: gtk_style_realize was fixed in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> no matter how i open it it never fully loads
<gnomefreak> asac: as far as i can tell when it wasnt freezing but now i cant test it as i cant get theme to open fullly
* gnomefreak goes for smoke and let this load if it will
<asac> ok monitor is now plugged elsewhere ... so expect no response until gutsy install is done
<hjmf> asac: it was just bad luck :)
<hjmf> 533 open reports, we just need to close 34 for a new record < 500 :)
<gnomefreak> Host 'GutsyGibbon', running Linux 2.6.22-7-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 1:53; Users: 3; Load: 0.18; Free: [Mem: 9/249 Mio]  [Swap: 611/729 Mio]  [/: 17889/37872 Mio] ; Vpenis: 31.1 cm;
* gnomefreak gone for a while
<bluekuja> hjmf, heya!
<bluekuja> new member?
<hjmf> bluekuja: nope, the meeting got out of time before my turn, bad luck :/
<bluekuja> awwwww
<bluekuja> when there will be next cc meeting?
<bluekuja> (to be decided?)
<hjmf> yes
<bluekuja> where's asac?
<bluekuja> gonna be away for whole evening/night?
<asac> bluekuja: of course not
<bluekuja> haha
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i am installing gutsy on my old system
<bluekuja> oh :D
<asac> hjmf: yuhuu
<asac> 500 ... that would be a dream
<hjmf> we are close to it :)
<bluekuja> asac: I've started putting down some lines for the mail
<bluekuja> it has to be perfect in every point
<asac> hjmf: lets accelerate ... tribe-2 will have apport enabled
<asac> hurry hurry
<gnomefreak> asac: remember what app was crashing on me after the glib warning?
<asac> vlc
<gnomefreak> ty
<hjmf> asac: cool :P
<asac> actually i have the feeling that the apport package my system is currently pulling has it already enabled
<asac> ... so maybe we will not make the 500
<hjmf> asac: noticed a bunch of crashes
<hjmf> let's have fun
<hjmf> asac: I've filed bug 122374
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122374 in gxine "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122374
<hjmf> for gxineplugin
<hjmf> asac: 2 of the three new crashes are from people with kernel 2.6.22-6 so I'll reject them, but one is from kernel 2.6.22-7 and it doesn't have coredump nor retraces either
<hjmf> that one is bug 122350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122350 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122350
<asac> hjmf: really?
<hjmf> yep, maybe the kernel issue is not fixed on -7
<asac> hjmf: why is there no apport hoook info?
<asac> what firefox package introduced those?
<hjmf> the last one
<hjmf> they dont seem to have attached our hook
<asac> who is they?
<asac> i mean ... we ship the hook ;)
<hjmf> 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu2
<asac> hmmm maybe attaching for him was broken?
<hjmf> btw apport was updated today too
<asac> hmm ... i think i know what todo :) ... make firefox crash ;)
<asac> i have a testing i386 gutsy system finally ;)
<hjmf> I would do a test too, but from the chroot the kernel will be feisty's one
<asac> right ... i tried virtualbox now
<asac> but it didn't get a boot record installed :(
<hjmf> a non crash collects right the info (bug 122388) but it is a feisty kernel though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122388 in firefox "gutsy report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122388
<asac> hjmf: maybe its a bug in apport
<asac> lets observer
<asac> i will have to switch monitors as apparently i need a running x session
<asac> to use totem
<asac> plugin
<asac_the_gibbon> hjmf 122393
<asac_the_gibbon> bug 122393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122393 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122393
<asac_the_gibbon> damn gutsy fonts are really huge
<asac> hmm
<asac> hjmf: i think we should really try to get the most duped bugs into the auto-dupe database
<asac> otherwise we run into problems :/
<asac> ok break for a few
<asac> hjmf: maybe we should also add if beryl or compiz is running
<asac> i just tried desktop effects and i couldn't resize a window
<asac> so bugs like Bug 120351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120351 in firefox "My Email and firefox browser cannot be minimised on to the task bar and when i close it i have to restart computer to open another browser." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120351
<asac> might be just desktop effects related
<asac> just as an example (this issue might as well be due to something else)
<gnomefreak> bug 122252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122252 in alsa-lib "libasound2: user unfriendly update message re. default card" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122252
<gnomefreak> i wondered why that happened :)
<gnomefreak> network-mangler is uploaded that means freeze should be soon
<gnomefreak> if i get time tonight or remember for tomorrow i will add a few other debugging things exabmple turn off beryl/compiz and see if it goes away to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/
<gnomefreak> they both cause usiblity issues
<hjmf> asac: that was a huge report :)
<gnomefreak> asac: did your java packages end up in feisty?
<asac> hjmf: huge?
<asac> gnomefreak: they are not ment to land in official feisty
<hjmf> I meant with all the attached stuff etc...
<hjmf> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: they fix a gutsy only issue
<asac> hjmf: yeah right
<gnomefreak> asac: thought so
<asac> hjmf: i think we should attach more :)
<asac> hjmf: xorg.conf :)
<hjmf> yeah I'm thinking about how to determine the wm running, but I guess I'm too tired now :)
<asac> gnomefreak: they are only needed for preview archive users
<hjmf> ah xorg.conf
<hjmf> yeah
<asac> hjmf: yes ... wm?
<asac> or desktop environment?
<hjmf> window manager
<hjmf> or desktop environment
<hjmf> I was thinking in metacity vs beryl vs compiz
<hjmf> because of those reports about maximize/minimize stuff ...
<asac> yes ... hard to say
<asac> probably some X11 call ;)
<asac> the answer might be a solution for other things that need to determine what is running atm
<hjmf> yes, a ps tree or something
<asac> hmm
<asac> probably won't work
<asac> more likely lsof :)
<asac> you can have multiple X sessions open by same user at same time
<asac> you have to figure out what is running on current display
<asac> lsof would be hacky ... which is why i thought maybe there is a x11 call that gives you meta info about display or applications on display
<hjmf> yes, that's why I havent figure anything yet
<asac> as i said: its a more or less long-standing problem to do it proper ;)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> though probably there was not just enough efford to find a solution
<asac> should be doable ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: we didnt get java6 update 1 yet :(
<asac> we didn't ?
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<asac> in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> !info sun-java6-bin gutsy
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76684 kB
<gnomefreak> its 6.00-2
<gnomefreak> im assuming thats version 6.00 debian 2 ubuntu3
<asac> gnomefreak: is it stuck in queue or what=?
<asac> its built
<asac> according to lp
<asac> on i386
<asac> and amd64
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know i dont have the links
<gnomefreak> cant find NEW anymore
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<asac> !newqueue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newqueue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> !newqueue is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> !newqueue
<ubotu> newqueue is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> 6-00-2ubuntu3  Release   2007-06-25 10:43:58 EDT  2007-06-25
<asac> its in there?
<gnomefreak> the only sun-java in any of them is just in done
<asac> gnomefreak: its there for me
<gnomefreak> i will try a better search but sun-java search should have found it i would think
<gnomefreak> asac: in NEW?
<asac> (gutsy)asac@hector:~/mozilla/trunk/mozilla$ apt-cache show sun-java6-bin | grep Version
<asac> Version: 6-00-2ubuntu3
<asac> in archive
<asac> (gutsy)root@hector:/home/asac/mozilla/trunk/mozilla# apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin
<asac> sun-java6-bin:
<gnomefreak> that is no update 1 is it?
<asac>   Installed: 6-00-2ubuntu2
<asac>   Candidate: 6-00-2ubuntu3
<asac>   Version table:
<asac>      6-00-2ubuntu3 0
<asac>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Packages
<asac>  *** 6-00-2ubuntu2 0
<asac>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<asac> probably your archive is not in sync
<asac> use archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> i switched because network-manager took too long to come to de.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> asac: that is not update 1 is it?
<asac> he?
<asac> i don't understand
<gnomefreak> java 6 update 1 is out from java
<asac> no ... no new java upstream
<asac> just fix for firefox plugin
<asac> new java upstream will go in soon
<asac> right after tribe-2 is out
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what i was wondering if new upstream was in yet
<asac> ah
<asac> no
<hjmf> night guys
<bluekuja> asac: mail is ready. gonna send it tomorrow
<bluekuja> evening
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: night
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> (great day)
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> i hate this
<gnomefreak> remind me NEVER to file another bug :(
<JenFraggle> what's wrong?
<gnomefreak> bug 122330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122330 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy]  Gnome Appearance windows freezes and fails to finish loading " [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122330
<gnomefreak> look how many attachments and still working on them
<JenFraggle> bless
<JenFraggle> think of how good you will feel when it is fixed
* gnomefreak now needs to find out why an app that shouldnt be enabled is crashing
<gnomefreak> bbs need smoke
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-27
<gnomefreak> this fucking sucks
<asac> i am out
<gnomefreak> yeah me to
* gnomefreak pissed off 
<hjmf_> morning!
* hjmf_ is out for the morning
<asac_> morning ... anyone has encrypted wifi?
<jerome_> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> asac_: i do, not on gutsy though
<Admiral_Chicago> sitting with a lappy right next to me on WEP
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: thanks ... but i need gutsy
<DarkMageZ> Admiral_Chicago, wep ftl
<asac> jerome_: you are on gutsy?
<jerome_> asac : no
<asac> :(
<jerome_> sorry :)
<asac> np
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: whats wrong with WEP?
<DarkMageZ> Admiral_Chicago, it's a highly broken encryption setup... infact. it's the most broken encryption method ever used.
<Admiral_Chicago> what should I use WAP?
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever that is called
<DarkMageZ> wpa? yes
<DarkMageZ> wep = 2-50minutes
<asac> bug 121228
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121228 in network-manager "[gutsy]  segfault retrieving passphrase for WiFi network" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121228
<asac> is my concern atm
<DarkMageZ> wpa (with a semi-smart key) = 1week-200years.
<Admiral_Chicago> DarkMageZ: i'm an idiot and forgot the login name to my router so i can't change it now
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll change it soon, thanks for the tip
* Admiral_Chicago off to bed
<DarkMageZ> Admiral_Chicago, i'd be reviewing any authentication logs your access point has been keeping.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: night
<bluekuja> asac: hrya
<bluekuja> *heya
<bluekuja> asac: leaving for work
<bluekuja> will you be here later?
<jerome_> hello
<jerome_> i've just started to triage firefox bugs
<jerome_> i'm starting with bug 122539
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122539 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122539
<jerome_> if the report has no stacktrace/backtrace...
<jerome_> and if it's a random crash
<jerome_> we should close it ?
<asac> its already invalid :)
<asac> probably i was faster :)
<asac> jerome_: ^^^
<asac> but otherwise yes ... close and ask reporter to resubmit next time he has a crash
<jerome_> asac : ok :)
<asac> jerome_: are you going through New bugs?
<asac> fine
<asac> how many New bugs do we have atm?
<jerome_> granparadiso -> 2
<jerome_> firefox -> 15
<asac> good ... not that bad :)
<jerome_> thunderbird -> 26
<asac> jerome_: ah ... for crashes we fix summary right from the beginning because we had lots of triagers marking bugs dupes that aren't
<asac> e.g. its always firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV i summary
<asac> so we make [gutsy]  firefox crashed out of it
<asac> and tag mt-needsummary
<jerome_> ok
<asac> or [feisty]  ... or whatever
<asac> :)
<jerome_> for example let's take bug #122525
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122525 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122525
<jerome_> the backtrace is full of ???
<jerome_> so i put mt-needreport and mt-needtestcase
<asac> yeah same for latest firefox submissions
<jerome_> and ask for a backtrace with debug symbols on ?
<asac> auto-retracers appear to just yield garbage for us
<asac> jerome_: no ... lets wait what hjmf_ can get
<jerome_> ok
<jerome_> you have your own retracer ?
<asac> he usually can produce good retraces where auto-retracers fail
<jerome_> ok
<asac> hjmf_: somehow ... we had auto-retracers before they were setup
<jerome_> so just needtestcase ?
<asac> for now its mt-needretrace
<jerome_> and to testcase ?
<asac> as it need retrace try by mozillateam member
<asac> you can tag as mt-needtestcase ... but usally we don't do that before we have a good retrace
<jerome_> ok
<asac> because we deliberately reject bugs without usable trace anyway
<asac> you can drop info that reporter may reopen if he can reproduce and provide step-by-step instruction though
<asac> but if retracers fail ... tag mt-needretrace first and wait what hjmf_ can do
<jerome_> ok
<jerome_> done :)
<asac> jerome_: great!
<jerome_> hard to change habits...
<asac> hjmf_: can you see if we get better results for bug 122393 and bug 122525
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122393 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122525 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122525
<jerome_> and I bump the LP status to incomplete or just leave it to new ?
<asac> jerome_: incomplete
<jerome_> asac : ok
<asac> as soon as you did something its always incomplete
<jerome_> ok
<jerome_> asac : and for importance you have a different scale ? Or it's the normal one ?
<asac> so retitle bug 122525 '[gutsy]  firefox-granparadiso crashed'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122525 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122525
<asac> jerome_: we used to set all crashers to High
<asac> but i am reconsidering this atm
<jerome_> asac : so I put it on high until then ?
<asac> jerome_: yes
<jerome_> asac : ok !
<jerome_> thx
<asac> np
<asac> gnomefreak: can you subscribe mozilla-bugs to firefox-granparadiso bugs?
<asac> hjmf_: maybe we miss loads of dupes of bug 14911
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<asac> we somehow don't have a retrace
<asac> hjmf_: looking at dupe list ... it stopped at bug-id 77k ... but i don't think this issue is fixed
<asac> mozilla bug 343747
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 343747 in History "bfcache should only cache documents where the channel implements nsICachingChannel" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343747
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf_: maybe we miss loads of dupes of bug 14911
<hjmf> <ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<hjmf> <asac> we somehow don't have a retrace
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<hjmf> hmm, I might be able to retrace the last report attached which seems to be from edgy in the hope that shows something useful...
<hjmf> but not the others as look to be from dapper
<hjmf> asac: do we have -dbg or -dbgsym for firefox-granparadiso?
<hjmf> it seems not
<asac> hjmf: yes there should be
<asac> in pittis repo
<asac> at least we have for latest firefox
<hjmf> looking
<hjmf> uha! I had a full system crash
<hjmf> maybe something wrong on my gutsy chroot caused it :S
<asac> oh
<asac> hardware issue?
<hjmf> I hope not
<hjmf> I was doing two retraces one on gutsy and the other on edgy
<hjmf> I think I'm going to rebuild my gutsy chroot
<asac> system should not be crashable by user-space
<asac> so most likely driver issue?
<hjmf> mmm
<asac> or memory problem :)
<asac> or hard-disk
<asac> do you see anything in messages?
<asac> hjmf_: i talked with pitti about improving auto-dupe marking
<hjmf> yes
<asac> he is fine with adding a feature that allows us to manually merge in initial crashes
<asac> to existing dupe clusters ... so we don't need to remaster everything
<hjmf> cool
<asac> only change needed is to look if bug that is found as master in crashdb is marked as duplicate
<asac> and then use the real master to merge in new bug
<asac> hjmf_: so retrace of Cc: Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>,                                         Alexander Sack <asac@canonical.com>, tim.gardner@canonical.com,          amit.kucheria@canonical.com, Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>,         Ben Collins <bcollins@ubuntu.com>
<asac> ups
<asac> :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hmm offline
<asac> i hate this provider
<asac> today is really a bad day
<asac> haven't received anything for last 10 min or so
<asac> hjmf_: anyway ... i think the change should be done in apport/crashdb_impl/launchpad.py:319
<asac> currently there is just bug.mark_duplicate(master)
<asac> which is the master found in crashdb
<asac> so how can i find if master is marked as duplicate to use that accordingly?
<asac> btw, the bzr branch i am looking at is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/apport/ubuntu/
<hjmf> looking
<asac> oh its line 257
<asac> hjmf_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27432/
<asac> thats the code
<asac> i guess
<asac> maybe we need to do something about mark_regression as well
<asac> but unsure
<hjmf> that code is just to mark a bug duplicate of another
<hjmf> as  I have something similar in my scripts
<hjmf> we need something to change the master if is that what I understand?
<asac> hjmf_: no
<hjmf> ... maybe I'm lost
<asac> the idea is to look if master is 'not a master', but is already a child of another master
<asac> e.g. is master marked as duplicate of #xxxx
<asac> then use #xxxx instead
<hjmf> yes, that's what i meant
<hjmf> :)
<asac> ah
<hjmf> when I said change master of the one that apport sees
<asac> yes right ... e.g. bug.mark_duplicate(new_master) :)
<asac> with new_master = master.has_master() ? master.get_master() : master
<asac> ;)
* asac having no idea about the api
<asac> does python allow ? : ?
<hjmf> yes, but I'm not sure if that is the piece of code to look
<asac> why not?
<asac> its the place that apport calls if he finds a master in its crashdb
<asac> so we can always look if there is a master
<asac> i don't think we should add the new master to db
<hjmf> because bug.mark_duplicate(master.bugnumber)
<hjmf> its the place where a bug is marked as dup of a master
<hjmf> where the master is already knonw
<asac> right
<asac> sure
<hjmf> known
<asac> you can probably do it on higher level
<asac> just an initial idea :)
<hjmf> we need to find where/how are the masters set
<asac> probably in apport/crashdb.py
<hjmf> as masters
<asac> he?
<hjmf> looking
<asac> look apport/crashdb.py:142
<asac> which looks a bit broken btw
<asac> e.g. the else: is somewhere in the limbo
<hjmf> hmm looking
<asac> hjmf_: but i really think launchpad.py is the right place as this feature is launchpad specific
<asac> it deals with the special constraint of launchpad that you cannot merge into a non-master
<asac> which (might) work in other bts
<hjmf> I think I have a different repo, downloading again
<hjmf> maybe what we look is at   check_duplicate() in crashdb.py
<hjmf> seems that if not finds a master it adds a new one
<asac> hjmf_: yes thats all ok
<asac> i mean its just ment to support already existing master bugs
<asac> that are not in crashdb
<asac> i think if we add it to check_duplicate we need an astract method in crashdb: lookup_dupe
<asac> and recusively invoke that after we found the bugid in crashdb
<asac> yeah ... but take a look :)
<asac> i stop now ;)
* asac stops blocking innovation :)
<hjmf> I'll take a look
<hjmf> :)
<asac> by bet is: simple fix in close_duplicate ... real fix: provide abstract method in crashdb to traverse duplicate up and implement that method in launchpad.py properly
<asac> :)
<asac> if the real fix is worth the efford depends how launchpad independent the rest of the code is
<asac> hmm baby appears to upload new gnash every minute
<asac> apparently she does daily cvs snapshots from a stable cvs branch :-P
<asac> how senseless ;)
<hjmf> asac: do you know from when is the db filled up?
<hjmf> s/from/since
<hjmf> <asac> yes right ... e.g. bug.mark_duplicate(new_master)
<hjmf> after all you were right :)
<hjmf> calling that will be enough as the new_master has a low id, and will be taken as the oldest report
<hjmf> let's say our master is bugVeryOld
<hjmf> so def close_duplicate(self, bugVeryOld.bugnumber, master):
<hjmf> ... never mind, I'll have to look deeper how it works
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> I'm too tired now
<hjmf> let's have some lunch
<asac_> aaaaaahhhhh
<asac_> gimme a bomb
<hjmf> asac_ you haven't read my stuff
<asac_> probably not
<hjmf> asac_ better
<hjmf> :)
<asac_> last message is 10 min ago
<asac_> :)
<asac_> hehe
* asac_ goes to irclog ;)
<asac_> just kiddin
<hjmf> then <disclaimer> I'm too tired to read pitti's code </disclaimer>
<hjmf> :-P
<asac_> k ;)
<asac_> good appetite
<hjmf> asac_ before I go off
<hjmf> asac: do you know since when is the db filled up?
<asac_> since a few days ... shouldn't matter for our case though ;)
<asac_> unfortunately retraces are broken for us
<hjmf> yes
<asac_> which is why i wondered if you get better ones
<asac_> (pitti mentioned that it might be a new bug in latest apport)
<asac_> e.g. on granparadiso bug above
<asac_> or my testbug from yesterday
<hjmf> yes a couple have resubmitted the full crash reports w/o coredumps
<hjmf> ok, I'll try them later
<hjmf> off for a while :)
<asac_> cool cu
<asac_> i will probably be here
<asac_> might be out for sport a few hours
<hjmf> that's good
<hjmf> cu
<asac_> but that is still not sure ... if the rain doesn' stop here I won't move a meter
<asac_> its 12C :(
<gnomefreak> asac_: subscribing now
<asac_> on Jun 27
<asac_> what a sad thing
<gnomefreak> soon as i find it
<asac_> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> theres already bugs on it
<asac_> yes
<gnomefreak> done
<asac_> which is my i noticed that i don't receive mails
<asac_> thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> any other new packages need to be done while im in here
<asac_> not that i know of
<asac_> is alpha6 out yet?
<asac_> should be coming soon i guess
<gnomefreak> not sure yet i will let you know later this afternoon i have alot of house work to try and get done today
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<asac_> am i back?
<asac_> apparently
<asac_> no fun today
<kj[] > hi
<kj[] > does anyone know how to have thunderbird show the message size of big messages in MB instead of KB?
<bluekuja> asac; back
<bluekuja> asac: how its going?
<asac> yeah ... i will finish soon
<asac> not my day today
<asac> interenet connection dropped about 10 times today
<bluekuja> asac: gonna post the mail soon
<bluekuja> can you wait for that?
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> no idea
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I hope so, it's something really important for me, you know :)
<asac> bluekuja: discussion will probably take more than 2 minutes
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> i don't expect that they need my comment today
<bluekuja> I know :)
<hjmf> asac: I was trying to retrace your crash report, that one on gutsy and I get this gdb error "Failed to read a valid object file image from memory"
<hjmf> ... so I'm not able to get a much better retrace than the one from apport retracing service
<asac> hmm
<asac> interesting
<hjmf> I can attach the gdb.log if you want to check it
<asac> hjmf:  dbgsym packages installed?
<asac> hjmf: do you get a readable backtrace if you run firefox -g
<hjmf> yep all of them
<asac> and then at some point hit ctrl-z (halt)
<asac> then type bt ?
<hjmf> asac: yes I've just retrace the granparadiso crash
<hjmf> asac: I'm going to try
<hjmf> asac: tested, backtrace with good symbols
<hjmf> with firefox-2.0.0.4...-dbsym
<hjmf> dbgsym
<asac> hmm ... so the coredumps are still borked
<asac> hmm
<asac> damn thing
<asac> i think i will upload with -fno-omit-framepointer (anti-optimization)
<asac> as soon as tribe-2 is out
<asac> just to see if it helps of us
<hjmf> asac: bug 122525
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122525 in firefox-granparadiso "[GUTSY]  firefox-granparadiso crashed [@??]  [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsHttpTransaction] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122525
<hjmf> I was able to get a good backtrace
<hjmf> despite I still have to set up my machinery for gutsy as I never thought I was going to use it
<asac> you have to setup (future) or had (past) ?
<asac> hjmf:  that crash is due to incompatible extension
<hjmf> i think so
<asac> if extension works with our 2.0 package
<hjmf> I have to setup future :)
<hjmf> I trusted in apport retracing service for gutsy
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> we are not getting granparaiso bugmail in ubuntumozilla-team-bugs, are we?
<asac_> yeah what fun this is
<asac_> hjmf_:
<asac_> 20:10 < hjmf> i think so
<asac_> 20:10 < asac> if extension works with our 2.0 package
<asac_> 20:10 < asac> then they should file bug at extension author that they fix their compatibility hints in install.rdf
<asac_> 20:10 < asac> (e.g. so it gets disabled in 3.0)
<asac_> 20:11  * asac brain.TODO.append("apport hook patch to firefox-granparadiso")
<asac_> 20:12 < asac> hjmf: so can you retrace the other bugs in the same environment as this one?
<hjmf> asac: your connection rules :-P
<asac> thanks
<asac> i will sell it on ebay i guess :)
<hjmf> I can retrace the gusty bugs that can be retraced, but slower than usual
<asac> hmmm ... what do you mean by slower?
<hjmf> but I'll fix it when I have time
<asac> just more CPU cycles? or more manual interaction needed?
<hjmf> more manual interaction
<hjmf> not a problem
<hjmf> will be fixed soon, maybe tomorrow
<asac> hjmf: what manual interaction is needed?
<amigrave> is there an official firefox build in the ubuntu repositories ?
<asac> maybe that info will help us to track down the problem with auto-retracers
<asac> amigrave: there are official ubuntu packages ... yes
<amigrave> asac: i meant mozilla official build installable via apt
<asac> no
<hjmf> asac: I'm using apport -g to check all the errors it produces
<hjmf> that means running gdb by hand and review what packages are missing
<asac> hmmm ... so packages are not properly detected?
<hjmf> but just by personal decision, not by an apport problem
<asac> he?
<asac> so would it work without manual interaction?
<asac> (e.g. at least to get basic good results?)
<hjmf> I tried and it didn't work right
<hjmf> some packages weren't installed
<hjmf> dunno why so I went by hand
<hjmf> but apport run rightly in the next tries
<asac> damn ... so the bug has always been there ... i think this is the issue pitti wanted to look into -> e.g. why aren't proper packages found
<hjmf> so there's no problem with apport, maybe I'm insane today
<hjmf> hmm
<hjmf> not sure
<asac> why no problem with apport ... i don't understand that
<asac> are you using latest apport?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> hmmm maybe the old one still works?
<hjmf> I have to try
<asac> damn i ordered a pizza more than one hour ago ... still no door bell
<asac> i am starving
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm pretty hungry too
<hjmf> I'm going to have dinner right now :D
* hjmf 's off
<asac> finally pizza arrived
<asac> almost cold of course
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: using the latest bughelper?
<Admiral_Chicago> bugnumbers -p firefox --lc="d:2007-05-27" > possibleuntouched
<Admiral_Chicago> doesn't work for me at version 0.2
<Admiral_Chicago> r~183
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hmm ... is that a new feature?
<bluekuja> asac: mail sent
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I've cced asac@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> I hope its ok
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: sure
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: tomorrow i will figure out what to do next :)
<bluekuja> asac: sounds great! :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving
<bluekuja> good night
<bluekuja> :)
<JenFraggle> hello people
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> how are things here tonight?
<Admiral_Chicago> busy with Hug day
<JenFraggle> of course, I forgot about that
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: were you able to get that bugnumbers query working?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: sorry was doing something else
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do i have to use bzr or what?
<asac> how do i use bzr bughelper branch?
<asac> i forgot :)
<Admiral_Chicago> are you using gutsy?
<Admiral_Chicago> you just install bughelper if you are
<asac> i have gutsy chroot
<asac> i don't want to boot my 'noisy' system with gutsy atm :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay well then I'll figure it out
<asac> wait
<asac> i have bzr branch here on disk i see
<asac> lets see
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking to build a list of all the bugs that haven't been touched in 30+ days
<asac> hmm i think my branch is outdated
<asac> still has ~bugsquad
<asac> ... but i am sure that i branched from new location as well
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: thats pretty cool
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can we add more conditions to it?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm not sure, the query is having issues
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/bdmurray
<asac> i mean bughelper conditions ... like <op> ... ?
<asac> can we express that in clue files as well?
<Admiral_Chicago> date as a condition?
<asac> he?
<asac> can we say something like date="< $today + 15d" ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought about that already, the reason I haven't implented it yet is because i'm not sure how to do it.
<asac> first: do you know exactly what you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> that may need to interface with the computers date.
<asac> as soon as we know that ... we can definitly figure out a way to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to look at bugs that have been opened and aren't reproduceable or missing information
<asac> yes right
<Admiral_Chicago> bug reports that have requests for more information
<asac> anyway ... i think there are some meta questions to answer first
<asac> i fail to see their definition/destinctions:
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<asac> what is a clue file and what is a bugquery ?
<asac> is there a difference?
<asac> afaik you can do things in bughelper command line tool that you can't do in clue
<asac> and vv
<asac> why is it that way?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know
<Admiral_Chicago> which is a problem
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you could do it in a cue file
<Admiral_Chicago> but I'm not sure how
<asac> i talked to mkorn and dholbach once short about this ... they ment that its ment to be different
<asac> but then they couldn't tell what a cluefile is compared to a bugquery
<asac> personally i think a cluefile shoulod be a crawler algorithm :)
<asac> e.g. you can refining matches and output comments on matches :)(
<asac> s/can refining/ can do refining/
<asac> but that is far away from what cluefiles are atm
<asac> atm they are just something you cannot really define
<asac> they are kind of crawler instruction in that each clue is run on every bug
<asac> and the file name used is the only refinement that reduces the crawled set of bugs
<asac> hard to describe
<asac> you think you understand what i mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> reading...
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry was in a meeting
<asac> ALLBUGS --> (refined -> only bugs with packagename == filename) --> evaluate clue
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i know what you mean
<asac> so my idea is to make refinement recursive:
<asac> ALLBUGS -> [ (refined by clue) -> ] * -> output
<asac> stupid implementation would just evaluate clues on on subset previously refined
<Admiral_Chicago> i know what you mean
<asac> yeah :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll look at some conditions.
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe I can hack it up somehow
<asac> smart implementation could refine as much as possible by using query url :)
<asac> but first stupid would be enough
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i already looked at it once ... but ran away crying :)
<asac> when i looked conditions where no objects, but just strings
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<asac> which made in infeasible hard to do really expand the feature set
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> .win 13
<asac> but maybe thekorn changed that
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully
<Admiral_Chicago> i need a break
<asac> maybe look what he did on his branch
<asac> i will try to find it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> been sitting for two long
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i have a link
<Admiral_Chicago> two == four
<asac> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> apparently i don't have a link...wth
<asac> hmm
<asac> does he develop in private?
<asac> ok branching latest
<Admiral_Chicago> i think he has a branch, maybe its the py-lp-bugs one i saw
<Admiral_Chicago> its all on lp
<asac> hmmm ... maybe he hasn't begun to work on bughelper?
<asac> just on python-lp-bugs?
<gnomefreak> this is not looking good at all
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 122683 and bug 122389 look like they have same stack both related to glib
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122683 in gnash "gnash crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122389 in compiz "gtk-window-decorator crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122389
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do you know a good set of fields we can match in clues atm?
<asac> tags, states, fulltext (incl. attachments) ... what else?
<asac> what the hell is signal 5
<asac> why do i see so many signal 5 crashes lately?
<asac> SEGV is signal 11 right?
<gnomefreak> not sure about that
* gnomefreak filied something like 8 bugs lastnight on all differnet things crashing but i didnt look to see what signal they were
<asac> gnomefreak: that is a bug in x11 / opengl i guess
<asac> its BadWindow
<gnomefreak> ended up reinstalling to fix the crashes
<gnomefreak> gnash shouldnt need opengl
<gnomefreak> assuming you mean 3D opengl
<asac> opengl has 2d as well
<asac> but you are right ... gnash shouldn't use opengl, but it currently does
<asac> i have to backport patch to build with agg
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> hope this brings some heeling
<gnomefreak> thats what bluekuja was working on
<asac> he worked on libagg rigbht
* gnomefreak needs to get java6 backported to fiesty
<asac> i have to backport the patch though --- i guess
<asac> its really interesting to see the difference of submitting patches to gnome or pushing them to bugzilla
<asac> in gnome they get applied immediately
<asac> in bugzilla it will take ages if you don't ping them in channel
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'll have to look at the code. I'm not sure off the top of my head
<Admiral_Chicago> afk for a few minues
<gnomefreak> i think we have a klash tester for your patch, utube is crashing X with klash i hear
<asac> gnomefreak: lots of people crash X :)
<asac> nowadays
<gnomefreak> hes using klash when it crashes :)
<gnomefreak> i was talking to him in #kubuntu-devel
<asac> yeah ... opengl can cause any kind of nifty problem with driver you want
<asac> and if driver goes down ... X goes down
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> which is why we need agg
* gnomefreak testing java to see if patch you added stayed
<asac> but if switch to agg now, then there wouldn't be klash at all
<gnomefreak> oh that is bad
<asac> because 0.8.0 doesn't support agg for kde
<gnomefreak> what do we need to wait for? upstream to add support?
<asac> if too many people complain about broken klash/konqueror plugin ... i will just disable .-P
<asac> less work for me ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: we need someone to backport the changes needed for agg renderer in kde
<asac> they have landed on trunk pretty shortly after branch for release was created
<asac> so should be not too hard
<asac> i will do that if noone else does it ... so we are waiting for me atm
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> anyway ... i will talk to gnash devels
<gnomefreak> brb need smoke
<asac> maybe we even go back to trunk
<asac> but for that i need some estimate when they will release 0.8.1
<gnomefreak> they just released 0.8.0 didnt they?
<asac> yes
<asac> but they push much atm
<asac> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnash/trunk/changes
<asac> there are changes
<gnomefreak> looks like they push daily
<asac> they work a lot
<asac> hope they work efficiently as well
<asac> they really have a long way to go still
<gnomefreak> they are using agg already
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it
<asac> they have multiple renderers
<asac> agg, opengl and something else
<asac> fb?
<asac> maybe
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> opengl is not really bad ... its just too hardware dependent
<gnomefreak> correct
<asac> gnomefreak: when do you want to start merges?
<gnomefreak> what merges and as soon as i learn how
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g. as a next challenge .)
<gnomefreak> if you mean merge new release from debian
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> im setting up chroots tonight
<asac> for packages on merges.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> tomorrow sound good?
<asac> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe-manual.html
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i am not that familiar with merging procedures (as in how it should be) :) ... so i willl learn something as well
<asac> i think:
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Merging
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Merging
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/Merging-and-Syncing
<asac> should be a good start
<asac> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-28
<gnomefreak> k ill start reading a little later :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> the first is  a pretty good read
<asac> i already learned some things :)
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<asac> ok night
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 28 Jun 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 07:00: MOTU Team | 03 Jul 15:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 16:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 11:00: Kernel Team
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have an idea about what to do about bug 88573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88573 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88573
<Admiral_Chicago> also bug 110802
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110802 in firefox "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed x86_64" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110802
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that could be rejected
<shirish> guys anybody up?
<shirish> asac: you up m8?
<poningru> gp/minefield is in universe right?
<poningru> in gutsy I mean
* poningru assumes so
<poningru> please correct in GutsyGibbon/Testing/Tribe2 if not
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: it is
<poningru> awesome thanks
* gnomefreak needs to find some easy fix bugs today
<gnomefreak> if anyone runs across bugs like wrong depends or something fairly easy please let me know
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll keep an eye out
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: ty
<gnomefreak> updating java in the preview archive after a few requests
<gnomefreak> all frigging night ive beem at it
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox-granparadiso-bin: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.8/src/cairo-hash.c:196: _cairo_hash_table_destroy: Assertion `hash_table->live_entries == 0' failed. that cant be good
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: bug 122737 im fairly sure that is the way it ships this early in devel.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122737 in firefox-granparadiso "No default search engines" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122737
<asac> gnomefreak: can you upgrade using feisty preview archive?
<asac> for me it removes almost everything
<asac> e.g. feisty archive is broken for amd64
<asac> i cannot use dist-upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i really need a list of what is not in amd64 archive
<asac> and build that
<asac> at least there is no firefox in there?
<gnomefreak> is it because of nss and nspr -dev packages?
<asac> yeah because of nss
<asac> and we cannot really provide firefox then
<asac> without respinning lots of things in the archive
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i think we have to accept that
<gnomefreak> asac: gutsys ff should have stopped that no?
<asac> no ... firefox still conflicts libnss3
<asac> and there is no real way out of this
<gnomefreak> asac: what did we do for gutsy?
<asac> nothing ... everything is respun against libnss3-0d
<gnomefreak> cant i do that for preview as well or is it way too much
<asac> so we don't have a problem
<asac> but i don't its feasible to do that for feisty archive
<gnomefreak> :( i hate it that its like that but as you said when we first saw it that it will only affect building it so we left it that way
<asac> is tribe-2 out?
<gnomefreak> almost
<asac> out-of-freeze?
<gnomefreak> last i heard they were still testing maybe ~6 hours ago
<gnomefreak> asac: no i think we are still frozen
<gnomefreak> edubuntu-server needed testing last i heard
<asac> hmm
* gnomefreak hasnt slept yet so ive seen alot
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> topic in -devel says we are still frozen
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:2.0.0.5
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<gnomefreak> already
<asac> hopefully we manage to backport it in time
<asac> not yet
<asac> its just the schedule :)
<gnomefreak> i would like to get that in preview as soon as we can (screw everyone else i want it) ;)
* gnomefreak thinks i can handle that though as long as i can use same rules file and stuff from .0.4
<asac> there should be not much problems upgrading from .4 to .5
<asac> but we need 1.5.0.x
<asac> for dapper
<gnomefreak> btw if i can get back onto a real sleep schedule i will start reading the merging pages again at 2am they made very little sense
<asac> at least for this release
<asac> oh
<asac> ok ... take your time
<asac> get some rest
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna go through and see if i cant get some little fixes in (wroing depends or adding a patch or 3) but that is just so i can say i did something today and helpful for me to working with patches
* gnomefreak can use the practice with patches 
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> but finding them is hard there are alot of bugs out there ;) and naming patches is a bit well unknown to me atm so it will help me get the understanding on naming them, since i cant name the diff-config.dpatch
<asac> yeah
<asac> bug 81858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81858 in firefox "Digg.com slows down the browser" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81858
<asac> claims that http://windyroad.org/software/wordpress/vistered-little-theme/
<asac> scrolls smoothly on win
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> not real smooth here
<gnomefreak> kind of laggy/jerky
<gnomefreak> what i mean by that is it moves a little stops than moves a little stops ......
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> now what i would like to know is how are they scrolling
<asac> he claims that its smooth on winxp
* gnomefreak doesnt have xp handy
<asac> me neither
<gnomefreak> im not real conviced its 3D causing this, im more on the lines of X not the acctual drivers for cards (i bet you change it to vesa it does it as well
<gnomefreak> digg works fine for me
<gnomefreak> ok they must be using the arrows to scroll page
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> its a bit choppy and slow using the slider arrows but wouse wheel and grabbing the slider and moving it work fine
<gnomefreak> what does the scroll bar use? (not sure if you are gonna know what i mean but thinking isnt really great atm. i guess like is there a wrapper for opengl that would cause that or is the scrollbar a plugin built into package
<gnomefreak> i guess what i mean is what is behind the way the arrows work on the scoll bar
<gnomefreak> as for the first complaint i can not reproduce but there seems to be several complaints on this bug
<gnomefreak> and at that time edgy/dapper we used pango as default and disabling it made pages load faster and not freeze as often so if that is still complaint try that
<asac> imo that site is just shitty
<gnomefreak> that was my next guess is that content on site since it doesnt do it on all sites
<bluekuja> heya guys
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: all of my packages are now in testing
<gnomefreak> hi
<bluekuja> heya gnomefreak
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, how are you?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: tired and yourself?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, really tired man, just finished working
<bluekuja> and gonna leave again in 15 mins
<bluekuja> :/
<gnomefreak> i know the feeling :(
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: all? even those that are stilil in NEW?
<bluekuja> asac: except the ones in NEW
<bluekuja> that are still there
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> the ftp-master that follows NEW is on holiday
<bluekuja> :(
<bluekuja> and gtorrent gonna move to testing too soon
<asac> who is the ftp-master that follows new?
<asac> i thought there were at least a few
<bluekuja> ganneff
<asac> ganneff ... hmmm jeroen
<asac> should do it as well
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but it doesnt
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> is he gone as well?
<bluekuja> dont know
<bluekuja> they said me
<bluekuja> ganneff is the only one
<bluekuja> that follows NEW
<bluekuja> I'm leaving again
<bluekuja> asac: see you later
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> bug 115687
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115687 in sun-java6 "java6 update1 is released, please update" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115687
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you want to do with bug 119657
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119657 in firefox "There is no flash support in Firefox. (PowerPC)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119657
<gnomefreak> im not real confident that adobe is willing to port it for ppc as they have never done in past and there hasnt been a response on it in a while, do we have contacts at adobe bychance?
<asac> gnomefreak: closed
<asac> no we don't have contacts with adobe
<asac> they just don't care ... and honestly i don't care much as well
<asac> free-software will win in the end anyway ... so ...
<gnomefreak> and has nspluginwrapper hit repos in gutsy? any plans to backport for feisty?
<asac> not now
<asac> in gutsy it is ... yes
<gnomefreak> close bug 99352 or mark it as wishlist and see if we cant get it backported?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99352 in firefox "feisty+firefox+amd64+java=segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99352
<gnomefreak> bug 108733
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108733 in nspluginwrapper "flash losing clicks with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108733
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> yeah ... its definitly desktop effects then
<gnomefreak> 108733 say it happens outside of d-e
<gnomefreak> i just subscribed us to nspluginwrapper since its your project
<asac> yeah sometimes flash doesn't get events
<asac> but thats no news
<asac> i think that bug should be assigned to compiz
<asac> i will add the target
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> done
<asac> ...gone
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> # - Check acroread5, something is missing while loading a PDF is bad in nspluginwrapper
<gnomefreak> we dropped acroread afaik
<gnomefreak> !info acroread feisty
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty
<asac> acroread5 is 10 years old afaik
<asac> we can't support that
<gnomefreak> asac: we dropped it due to upstream no support
<gnomefreak> i would think it can be dropped from mkruntime.sh
<gnomefreak> bug 121066 is what im looking at about that
* gnomefreak trying to clean up bugs that are on my list
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121066 in nspluginwrapper "mkruntime.sh script is invalid sh" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121066
<gnomefreak> there is a crap load of them
<gnomefreak> mozilla is making me sick caring more about windows bugs than ours
* gnomefreak thought we fixed this, maybe ill test later 
<gnomefreak> ill brb im gonna test this bug as i thought it was fixed.
<asac> bluekuja: wanna provide a debdiff for bug 121066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121066 in nspluginwrapper "mkruntime.sh script is invalid sh" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121066
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe consider to provide a debdiff for bug 121066
<asac> would be a good motu work :)
<asac> patch is attached ... so you need just to assemble new package version with that patch
<asac> and attach debdiff + subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<gnomefreak> k looking
<gnomefreak> asac: dont think i can
<gnomefreak> but give me a few to figure out
<gnomefreak> oh well i guess ill try to grab it from packages.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/593527  does that look sane?
<asac> thats just a diff
<asac> not a debdiff
<asac> gnomefreak: apt-get source nspluginwrapper
<asac> then make new version that has that patch
<asac> then debdiff original and new .dsc file
<gnomefreak> asac: i have the source but i cant apt-get it or build anything
<asac> then thats the problem you have to figure out
<asac> apt-get source should work
<asac> fix your sources.list
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have 64
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ... but apt-get source should work anyway
<gnomefreak> it doesnt
<asac> sure ... i already did
<asac> or?
<asac> hmm
<asac> leave it alone
<gnomefreak> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<asac> thats something different
<asac> your apt cache is broken
<asac> probably you have removed the deb-src line from sources.list
<gnomefreak> nope sources list is fine
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<gnomefreak> oh wait let me try something
<gnomefreak> asac: wtf
<asac> universe
<asac> is missing
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a reason you have build-dep libc6-dev-i386 and not just libc6-dev
<asac> ... nspluginwrapper is still in universe
<asac> yes
<asac> on amd64 we need i386 :)
<gnomefreak> also make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<gnomefreak> make: *** [clean]  Error 127
<asac> thats the trick of nspluginwrapper
<asac> yeah thats stupid error
<asac> try to figure out
<asac> you don't have build-essential installed
<gnomefreak> i should
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> dh_clean -k is there
<gnomefreak> under clean there is dh_testdir dh_testroot dh_clean rm -f build-stamp and -$(MAKE) distclean
<gnomefreak> hmmmm let me see if im missing something
<gnomefreak> hmmm suggest dh-make but cant install that
<gnomefreak> looks like chroot was missing a bunch of build-deps so after they install ill try again but there are 2 i hope i dont need to do this
<gnomefreak> asac: should i check the box on LP that says this attachment is a patch?
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> its done and attached
<gnomefreak> it has a box for "is this a patch"
<gnomefreak> but either way its attached i followed a wiki so if its wrong blame the wiki :)
* gnomefreak was missing devscripts :(
<gnomefreak> crap i thought i added removed them due to bash not dash but oh well
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> bug 121066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121066 in nspluginwrapper "mkruntime.sh script is invalid sh" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121066
<asac> looks good ... if it applies :)
<asac> gnomefreak: do debdiffs always have this /tmp/.... in patchfile?
<asac> how did you produce it?
<gnomefreak> that was the dir i was using'
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... you should just use debdiff
<asac> (e.g. instead of diff
<asac> )
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> really? ... how?
<asac> you still have the command?
<gnomefreak> debdiff napluginwrapper.....ubuntu2.dsc nsplugin....ubuntu1.dsc > naplugin..debdiff
<gnomefreak> short version
<asac> ok
<asac> so without /tmp/... ?
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> you have both .dsc files in same directory?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> k
<asac> then its probably fine
<asac> ok subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors :)
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 28 Jun 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team | 03 Jul 21:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/593609
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> k :)
<asac> subscribe universe-sponsors :)
<gnomefreak> that pastebin is what i had in dir
<gnomefreak> both?
<asac> he?
<asac> both what?
<asac> just universe sponsors
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-universe-sponsers or universe-sponcers
<gnomefreak> i got it
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe give credits to patch author in changelog as well
<gnomefreak> so re do it?
<gnomefreak> easy enough
<asac> e.g. ...: applied patch by Anders Kaseorg <email@...> to fix blablabla
<asac> gnomefreak: yes please
<asac> credits are important in a community of volunteers
<gnomefreak> you got it
<asac> anders@kaseorg.com is his email
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<asac> ok all is open again
<asac> now let me think which steps to take next :/
<asac> hjmf_: you there?
<asac> oh i appear to be still away :)
<asac> gnomefreak: let me know when new debdiff is up ... i wanna push it :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: its up
<gnomefreak> let me know if good
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 28 Jun 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 07:00: MOTU Team | 03 Jul 15:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 16:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 11:00: Kernel Team
<gnomefreak> im not real sure why /tmp/SYk0CBNi3i/nspluginwrapper   is there
<asac> gnomefreak: looks good ... next time put the credits in the same line as the patch comment
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<asac> i will tweak the comment i guess ... but will upload after eating a banana
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak waiting to pass out i cant believe im still up ive been up for ~29 hours
* gnomefreak goes for a drink and smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: sleep
<asac> the longer you are awake the more difficult it becomes to sleep
<gnomefreak> i will i would like to get a few more things done or started than i will lay down
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox-3.0a6pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> is that pre alpha6 or is it 6
<asac> alpha6 or pre?
<asac> hmm
<asac> is there an announcement on mozillazine?
<gnomefreak> i didnt get one in email
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozillazine.org/ not from the looks of it
<gnomefreak> nope not from what i see im at the list archives and its not there
<asac> gnomefreak: pushed
<asac> http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu/
<asac> pushed to bzr as well
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> get trunk started and im going to bed ill upload tonight or late this afternoon
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am in :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> thanks for the reminder :)
<gnomefreak> aah now i see you wave
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> this is how i sleep :(
<gnomefreak> if at all possible can we try to push ffox2 into this point release, they are fairly far apart maybe 6month point releases and i would rather no have to throw it in any other time than during a point release. Ill be back later and fix trunk since it FTB
<hjmf> good evening
<hjmf> asac: would you think that bug 122726 is a dup of bug 98938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122726 in firefox "firefox crashed [@g_type_check_instance]  [@g_signal_emit_valist]  [@g_signal_emit] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98938 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crashed [@IA__g_type_check_instance_is_a] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98938
<hjmf> the pattern of the stacktrace is very symilar though the function names of the stacks aren't the same
<hjmf> e.g
<hjmf>  g_type_check_instance, g_signal_emit_valist, g_signal_emit, gtk_widget_event_internal
<hjmf> vs
<asac> hmm
<hjmf>  IA__g_type_check_instance, IA__g_signal_emit_valist, IA__g_signal_emit, gtk_widget_event_internal
<hjmf> also we have bug 93841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93841 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crashed [@IA__g_type_check_instance] [@ IA__g_signal_emit_valist] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93841
<asac> Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<hjmf> but in ^^ the stacktrace is a bit different
<hjmf> yes, those ones show that error
<asac> i don't think we should take any retrace that has that message seriously
<hjmf> hmm, corrupt stack then
<asac> yes
<asac> can be anything
<hjmf> we should throw them away then
<asac> either its really corrupt stack
<hjmf> only 3 dups though
<asac> or retrace / coredump problem
<hjmf> k, will tag as invalid that master
<asac> i think thats the right decision
<asac> hjmf: one might check if the line numbers make sense
<asac> e.g. does gobject.c:1737
<asac> really invoke
<asac> gtype.c:3115
<asac> aeh ... really invoke IA__g_type_check_instance_is_a
<asac> i would say we should close it
<hjmf> both masters
<asac> we have enough crashes anyway
<asac> both masters?
<asac> i only see one
<asac> oh right
<asac> but bug 93841 doesn't have a dupe
<asac> ubotu: hello?
<hjmf> looking I thought it had 3
<hjmf> yep one has 3 dups and the other 4
<asac> right i confused ... bug 122726
<asac> doesn't have a dupe
<hjmf> maybe we merge both in one to catch duplicates
<hjmf> or doesn't make sense at all
<asac> ah there were 3 bugs  involved :)
<hjmf> since corrupt stack
<hjmf> yes
<hjmf> 3 bugs ;)
<hjmf> one new and both masters
<asac> if they don't have similar use cases in summary (e.g. most use mplayer)
<asac> then we can close them
<hjmf> looking
<asac> we will catch dupes too
<asac> so if it really grows we can revive it at anypoint
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> looking at the summaries there is no relation between them
<hjmf> each one seems to happened w/o relation with each other
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya :)
<hjmf> so..... closing them muahahahahaha! :)
<bluekuja> asac: :) news?
* hjmf 's off to take some rest
<bluekuja> asac: leaving again, tell me when you gonna send the mail, cya later
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> its AlexLatchford...
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<Admiral_Chicago> also, what are you currently working on?
<JenFraggle> things are going well.  currently working on wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> which one?
<JenFraggle> beginner page
<Admiral_Chicago> got a link?
<JenFraggle> haven't posted it yet, working on it locally first
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome
<JenFraggle> how are things with you?
<Admiral_Chicago> i was busy with xubuntu release notes
<gnomefreak> asac: is it just me or doesnt libpng suppport APNG?
<asac> gnomefreak: you are right
<gnomefreak> asac: i wish i was
<gnomefreak> configure: error: --with-system-png won't work because the system's libpng doesn't have APNG support
<gnomefreak> so either feistys libpng12-dev doesnt provide support for it or -trunk is really mucked up somewhere
<asac> hmm
<asac> let me eat first
<gnomefreak> take you rtime
<asac> k ten minutes ... have start laundry :(
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> k
<asac> somehow available
<asac> is new flash already in?
<gnomefreak> 9.0.31.0.4ubuntu2
<Admiral_Chicago> oh crap, I can test the new gnash...
<gnomefreak> is that the new one
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: its the best release of gnash so far :)
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> where is the amd64 build?
<asac> bluekuja: hey
<asac> i am also more or less back :)
<bluekuja> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking forward to free flash
<gnomefreak> dont know i cant see tham afaik
<bluekuja> asac; my post is going great! only you and laserjock need to post and MC can start
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: me too
<asac> bluekuja: how do you know?
<Admiral_Chicago> lots of gstreamer deps...
<Admiral_Chicago> grr.
<asac> what is bad about gstreamer?
<bluekuja> asac: usually two days to wait sponsors
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you want sound?
<bluekuja> and then they start
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i don't need that :)
<asac> we decided to use it because its not crap like ffmpeg :)
<bluekuja> asac: *usually*
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: i already chattet with dholbach
<bluekuja> asac: oh great!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> it's ok then
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> good ... i will ask him tomorrow morning if i should send mail as well
<bluekuja> ok, you rock alex!
<bluekuja> gonna offer you some beers
<asac> its so damn busted
<bluekuja> when I come there
<asac> i uploaded the flashplugin nonfree package to get an amd64 build
<asac> and now ... nothing
<asac> not tried
<asac> not in queue
<asac> where is it?
<gnomefreak> did they know to have it built on 64?
<gnomefreak> although it goes to new beofre it goes to build farm
<asac> he?
<asac> i set Architecture: i386 amd64 in control
<asac> gnomefreak: do i need to set this up manually?
<gnomefreak> shoudlnt
<gnomefreak> hmmm wonder why :(
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> Files:  4397d30dfe6380273100a8d540b48819 16772 contrib/web optional flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.4ubuntu2_i386.deb d00d7f9923525c4808836de0813493ca 9365 raw-translations - flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.4ubuntu2_i386_translations.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: only shows 386
* gnomefreak gonna assume that is why only 386 build.
<gnomefreak> hmm asac you didnt set it to 64
<gnomefreak> atleast not from what im seeing
<gnomefreak> asac: Architecture: i386_translations i386  (shouldnt 64 be in that line
* gnomefreak could be wrong but the 2 that are listed there built
<asac> gnomefreak: look at .dsc
<gnomefreak> cant from here :( have to look for it
<hjmf> I've been able to reproduce bug 110212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah you did but why didnt it show as you did on query
<asac> no idea :9
<asac> i am trying to figure out
<gnomefreak> maybe it is soyez issue :(
<asac> soyuz
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> that too
<asac> luckily soyuz main developer was my roommate in seville :)
<asac> so when i get him i will figure out :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<hjmf> ... probably that crash happens only in the site reported in the test case
<asac> but first i pinged "normal archive admin"
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> asac: they are all gone for day arnt they?
<asac> hjmf: cool
* hjmf is unable to interpret the firefox debug build session output
<asac> hjmf: have you been able to extract a testcase?
<hjmf> the reporter send it yesterday
<hjmf> it is 100% reproducible in the debug build
<hjmf> and almost the same in our build
<hjmf> though not always crashes
<asac> cool
<asac> upstream bug?
<hjmf> sure
* gnomefreak goes for smoke than back to trying to figure this POS out
<asac> hjmf: does it happen on trunk as well?
<hjmf> dunno I have 1.8 branch
<hjmf> don't have the trunk yet
<hjmf> CSS stuff
<asac> hjmf: maybe try if it crashes paradiso
<asac> (though its not debug build)
<hjmf> ah cool will try :)
<asac> if it does i will try on debug build to get a trunk log
<asac> as upstream is more likely to look into this quick if its trunk :)
<asac> most developers hate branches ... there hard beats for the trunk :)
<hjmf> asac: it crashed with granparadiso too
<hjmf> though it doesn't have generated a crash report
<asac> hjmf: THATS good
<hjmf> asac: I will download trunk tomorrow so I'll be able to test there too :)
<asac> NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5
<asac> try to set that
<asac> in environment
<hjmf> k
<asac> and see if you get more output
<asac> (though i guess debug build already spits out most)
<asac> you can set NSPR_LOG_FILE=/tmp/log.txt
<asac> to put output to file
<hjmf> ... I'm downloading it know and let it build tonight
<hjmf> asac: k
<asac> hjmf: use CVS if you want to build trunk
<asac> (e.g. don't download tarballs :))
<gnomefreak> ok myabe libpng12-dev has limited support
<asac> like in wiki
<hjmf> I'll follow your instructions in wiki
<asac> gnomefreak: back to you now
<asac> what is the problem?
<hjmf> yeah
<gnomefreak> checking for png_get_valid in -lpng... yes
<gnomefreak> checking for png_get_acTL in -lpng... no
<asac> does it fail to build?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> only on feisty?
<gnomefreak> fails to configure
<gnomefreak> dont know didnt try gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: did you enable system-png
<asac> or is that what i am doing?
<gnomefreak> it was already enabled
<asac> hmmm ... then why would it fail
<asac> i mean it always built
<asac> or did it just pop up recently?
<asac> e.g. 5 days ago it built ... but now it fails?
<gnomefreak> thi sis first build it failed on png
<gnomefreak> asac: right
<asac> when was last trunk update you successfully pushed?
<gnomefreak> built fine on 22nd
<asac> e.g. date (so i can get a regreseion window)
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<asac> so last week
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=week&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> those are checkins on trunk for last week
<asac> configure.in has been touched three times
<asac> but i don't see from comments that they changed anything
<asac> --- in regards to apng
<gnomefreak> they dont like to comment often i see
<asac> actually they have pretty good checkin comments
<asac> almost all checkins have a bug for instance
<asac> e.g. almost all checkins have been approved and were developed as patches
<gnomefreak> oh im looking at all the white space just relized all those are in one comment
<gnomefreak> found it
<gnomefreak> Bug 375921, configure should throw error when APNG not found, Patch by Andrew Smith, r=dbaron, r=benjamin
<asac> gnomefreak: oh
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 375921
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 375921 in Build Config "configure should throw error when APNG not found" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375921
<asac> i don't see it gnomefreak
<asac> in the checkin list
<asac> must have happened before last week
<gnomefreak> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=mozilla/configure.in&root=/cvsroot
<asac> or do you see it in the checkins i gave you?
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> it was 18th :(
<asac> ah
<asac> oh interesting
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> wtf is this
<asac> apparently we always build with embeeded png
<asac> because:
<asac> A check was added to configure.in so that if the system libpng doesn't have
<asac> APNG support, the embedded library is used.
<gnomefreak> it was done on the 25th
<asac> It would be nice to have configure through an error rather than silently ignore
<asac> the --with-system-png option
<asac> so good to see this now
<asac> gnomefreak: for now drop system-png flag
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> and bug me weekly to figure out what we can do
<asac> e.g. either patch libpng
<asac> or provide libapng :)
<gnomefreak> another package :(
<asac> yeah i don't like it either
<asac> which is why i want to figure out if we can prepatch libpng
<gnomefreak> your gonna run into this on granparadiso unless it gets fixed by next tarball
<asac> (assuming that libpng upstream willa ccept the apng patch developed by mozilla at some point)
<asac> it won't get fixed
<asac> its better to get an error instead of silently fallback to embedded png
<asac> in this way we get at least reminded
<hjmf> night ;)
<asac> sunbird 0.5 is out
<asac> :)
<asac> i was reminded by a flood of mails asking for a package
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> maybe i should really package one
<asac> anyone volunteers ?
<asac> :)
<asac> should be really simple with the new package layout of firefox
<asac> have we retrieved any useful crash report since apport is on?
<asac> or is it completely broken?
<gnomefreak> package what?
<asac> sunbird
<asac> :)
<asac> and lightning while we are at it :)
<asac> those two should be the last mozilla apps we are adding
<gnomefreak> the hard part isnt done for me ;)
<asac> at least I don't know of more
<gnomefreak> rules file is the hardest part that im not sure of
<asac> actually sunbird shouldn't be hard
<asac> just start with firefox
<asac> change configure
<asac> then you are almost done :)
<gnomefreak> remind me and ill look at it in morning
<asac> yeah
<asac> we can go through it
<gnomefreak> would be nice if i can pull whole debian file from ffox :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you start by branching firefox bzr like:
<asac> bzr branch ..../ubuntu.2.0.0.x sunbird.ubuntu.0.5
<asac> the you just modify all debian/ content as necessary
<asac> so yes you can pull whole debian file from ffox
<asac> thats the idea
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<asac> if you have bzr branch on local disk
<asac> you can just branch from that one
<asac> (so you don't need to download all)
<gnomefreak> ok ill branch it locally (might even still have it) and we can start there in morning. im grabbing source tarball atm
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah thats good
<asac> just build a proper orig.tar.gz from it
<asac> so you can bzr bd
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: if you want i can build orig as well
<asac> so we can use same
<asac> (i think its more faster for you to wait till i uploaded
<asac> than me till you uploaded :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> looks like source tarballs are same for lighting and sunbird so couldnt we add in control lightning?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... we probably can
<gnomefreak> good :)
<asac> but not in first step
<gnomefreak> no we have alot of other work to do first
<asac> actually archive admins are pretty much pissed for every new mozilla tarball arriving
<asac> its always 90% the same
<asac> so in a perfect world we could strip everything out and build against system xulrunner or something
<asac> but well
<asac> i tried it trice
<gnomefreak> yeah i know they are
<asac> it works pretty well
<asac> however it fails in the final bits
<asac> but lets see ... maybe i can come up with some wizardry
<gnomefreak> flash fails?
<asac> why?
<asac> no it is just manually blocked
<gnomefreak> you siad it fails in final bits
<gnomefreak> said*
<asac> no sunbird
<asac> gnomefreak: remember the current topic :)
<gnomefreak> you already started on that
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluekuja> goodnight guys
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: night
<asac> bluekuja: night ... did i forget something?
<bluekuja> asac: like?
<asac> bluekuja: i have the feeling you asked something and i didn't answer
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> because i ate or did laundry or something
<asac> and then forgot
* gnomefreak goes for a shower be back in a few
<asac> if you don't know
<asac> then probably not
<bluekuja> just mail one
<asac> bluekuja: yeah
<bluekuja> and you answered
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> :(
<bluekuja> *:)
<bluekuja> damn keyboard
<asac> bluekuja: night!
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> night ;)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> fuck trunk
<asac> gnomefreak: just remove --use-system-ong
<asac> png
<asac> from rules
<asac> then go
<gnomefreak> configure: error: system-png=/usr: invalid package name
<gnomefreak> i used --without
<gnomefreak> should i have removed it instead?
<gnomefreak> guess from that error i have ot
<gnomefreak> to
<asac> doesn't matter i gues
<asac> default is to not use system png
<asac> if you drop it it won't be used
<asac> if you negate ... same result
<asac> gnomefreak: just drop it
<gnomefreak> well it failed using --without
<gnomefreak> so i dropped it now
<asac> what was it before?
<gnomefreak> and we will see.
<asac> gnomefreak: if you say --without-system-png
<asac> it makes no sense to say
<asac> --without-system-png=/usr
<asac> you see?
<gnomefreak> =/usr was there
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> it was all one line i just changes --with to --without
<asac> it only makes sense with enabling options ... e.g. tell compilere wher eit its
<asac> yes
<asac> but you would have to drop =/usr as well
<asac> as it makes no sense
<asac> for withou
<asac> tz
<asac> gnomefreak: but just drop that whole line for now
<gnomefreak> i just did
<asac> k
* gnomefreak off to shower ill bbiab
<asac> sunbird pushing
<asac>  75%   29MB  82.8KB/s   01:57 ETA
<asac> according to my calendar alpha6 is ment to be released tomorrow
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tarballs/lightning-sunbird_0.5.orig.tar.gz
<asac> there it is
* asac has to go ahead with laundry
* gnomefreak might have an idea
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<gnomefreak> asac: im adding random things to the files in debian dir for trunk ;)
* gnomefreak can only hope this works :)
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: for granparadiso you are gonna need libcurl3-dev as a build-dep
<asac> that doesn't sound promissing
<asac> oh ... yes might be
<gnomefreak> mozilla crash reporter
<gnomefreak> airbag :)
<asac> i read something about curl in checkins
<asac> so configure still fails?
<gnomefreak> its testing and they want feedback i figure lets enable it
<asac> w/o libcurl3-dev?=
<gnomefreak> asac: it did because of airbag but fixed that
<asac> hmmm
<asac> ok when you are done let me look at your changes ... or push to mt branch or something
<gnomefreak> either add libcurl3-dev or --disable-airbag
<asac> what is airbag?
<gnomefreak> the crash reporter
<gnomefreak> mozillas
<Admiral_Chicago> breakpad?
<asac> ah ... hmmm ... lets think about it ... but i think we should disable
<asac> we have apport for that
<gnomefreak> configure: error: Couldn't find libcurl, which is required for the crash reporter.  Use --disable-airbag to disable the crash reporter.
<gnomefreak> feistys apport doesnt cover our preview archive
<gnomefreak> atleast not new packages
<asac> ah right.
<gnomefreak> you can use --disable in gutsy
<asac> TBH, i am unsure if they are really happy if we enable it
<asac> because then they will receive crash reports from a build that might be different from theirs
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> anyway ... enable it for now if you want
<asac> i will figure out
<asac> and contact upstream ... e.g. what do they wnat
<gnomefreak> if it failed ill change it but if it passes im not stopping it
<gnomefreak> if they want it disabled its easy enough
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe test what happens if you crash it :)
<asac> ... we have a testcase now again :)
<gnomefreak> ofcourse :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: do you know of the breakpad state?
* gnomefreak almost suggested we use debians debian dir for sunbird and hack at that
<gnomefreak> but they are a bit on the lower version end
<gnomefreak> asac: use the ubuntu2.0.0.x branch for sunbird?
<gnomefreak> asuming its better than trunk
<asac> yes
<asac> should be better
<asac> though it shouldn't matter much
<asac> gnomefreak: TBH, i don't know how far those have diverged
<asac> iirc it should just be different configure options
<asac> and of course control, et al
<gnomefreak> thats what we find out tomorrow?
<asac> gnomefreak: do we have a -dom-inspector package for paradiso/trunk as well?
<gnomefreak> i think trunk does
<asac> ok then there is no difference i guess
<asac> just take whatever you have on your disk
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> oh
<asac> better use 2.0.0.x
<asac> as the patches will most likely apply
<gnomefreak> hopfully
<asac> and might be beneficial for sunbird
<asac> (though lots might be wipable)=
<gnomefreak> the smaller the better ;)
<gnomefreak> after we get sunbird to build ill make a MT branch of it
<asac> right
<asac> mozilla bug 377782
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 377782 in File Handling "Simplify content-handling UI" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377782
<asac> mozilla bug 348808
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 348808 in File Handling "use application selector instead of file selector dialog when picking helper apps" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348808
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-29
<asac> ok night
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> ok preview archive is back up and running stron
<gnomefreak> +g
<xlp> hi
<gnomefreak> xlp: you can get a working gnash just give me a moment
<xlp> well i installed some gnash off of add/remove
<gnomefreak> xlp: its not a good working version
<xlp> uninstalling lol
<gnomefreak> xlp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives?highlight=%28CategoryMozillaTeam%29  go to the bottom of that page and get it or add the feisty repos there and you will get it and a bunch of other upgrades including ff tb and so on
<xlp> feisty repos?
<gnomefreak> go to that link they are there.
<gnomefreak> xlp: we have mozilla testing repos we test for a few reasons most of the packages are stable (havent failed for me or others in a while) but i did just upload new -trunk :(
<gnomefreak> brb need coffee and smoke. taking a break from troll aptrol
<gnomefreak> patrol*
<xlp> hmm
<xlp> says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libgnash0
<xlp> wait got it i think
<xlp> lol
<xlp> yeah adobe needs to release flash for linux because gnash and youtube dont work together
<xlp> the volume slider, screen options, and timer are all bunched up ontop of each other with no sound =/
<gnomefreak> yes they do, just not all videos work with it, im leaning towards its the way they are made or version of flash made with
<gnomefreak> xlp: thats a known bug
<xlp> so, unless adobe releases 64bit flash, wait until a new gnash update is out?
<gnomefreak> xlp: there will be alot of improvments in gutsy
<gnomefreak> xlp: we are looking to beable to run 32bit apps like flash and java on 64bit system
<gnomefreak> zlake sure you grabbed mozilla-gnash-plugin btw
<gnomefreak> xlp: make sure ^^^
<xlp> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<xlp> i grabbed mozilla plugin, libgnash, gnash 0.8.0 and gnash cygnal
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> xlp: that should play most of them
<xlp> they play, no sound
<asac> you probably have the old gnash
<asac> are you on feisty?
<gnomefreak> asac: good morning, did you find out about the failure of 64 on nspluginwrapper
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... its in manual exception list
<gnomefreak> asac: he gt it from you
<gnomefreak> asac: cool
<asac> unfortunately we (ubuntu admins) don't have the power to change that
<asac> as we derive it from debian directly
<xlp> im on 7.04 64bit
<gnomefreak> asac: is that somehting once tested we add for feisty?
<asac> so i have to wait till a debian admin comes around to build it on amd64
<asac> :(
<gnomefreak> ack
<asac> xlp: so which packages do you use?
<gnomefreak> debian admin?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... happily they are employed by canonical :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> so hopefully we get something better than the usual 6 weeks response time
<xlp> i installed: gnash-cygnal 0.8.0, gnash 0.8.0 cvs, libgnash 0.8.0, and mozilla-plugin gnash 0.8.0
<gnomefreak> can only hope.
<xlp> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/
<asac> ok
<asac> can you paste console output of firefox run please?
<gnomefreak> there are some videos that dont play (that we know about)
<gnomefreak> just not sure why
<xlp> im doing a review on ubuntu (latest craze) and i just need to bare essentials working lol
<xlp> how? lol
<gnomefreak> i hate filing bugs :(
<asac> xlp: start firefox from console like:
<asac>  # firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/firefox.log
<asac> then push that somewhere
<asac> after gnash failed
<gnomefreak> btw LP sucks :(
<xlp> # firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/firefox.log in terminal?
<asac> gnomefreak: how is that news :)
<asac> xlp: yes
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> all evening i tried getting my "maintained packages" on my LP but they seem to be everywhere but on my Lp page
<xlp> typed that, didnt do anything
<gnomefreak> xlp: the # is root console
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> you dont type that part
<gnomefreak> oh?
<asac> ah right :)
<gnomefreak> # isnt a command
<asac> no its the prompt
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> $?
<asac> if you type that ... shell asumes the line is a comment
<asac> gnomefreak: # can be root prompt
<asac> might be default for ubuntu
<asac> but its not for me
<asac> i ment it as normal prompt
<gnomefreak> no $ is default
<asac> xlp: start firefox like above
<xlp> tyed that and firefox opened up from terminal
<asac> gnomefreak: $ is the default user prompt ... # the root prompt?
<asac> xlp: yes
<asac> then run gnash
<asac> on youtube for instance
<asac> and once you are sure it fails kill firefox
<asac> and put the log somewhere
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<xlp> well
<xlp> i killed firefox, i have no log
<asac> how comes
<gnomefreak> because it doesn open gnash
<xlp> wait
<gnomefreak> afaik
<xlp> i did it again
<asac> the file is named /tmp/firefox.log
<asac> if you typed the above
<xlp> k
* gnomefreak cant figure this out
<xlp> i did it and now terminal starting putting in commands
<xlp> closed firefox and where do i grab the log?
<xlp> actually
<xlp> nvm
<xlp> found it lol
<xlp> k, what should i do with the logs/
<asac> innovate ...
<asac> the goal is: i want to take a look at it
<asac> how ... thats your choice
<asac> but please don't email :)
<xlp> ok
<asac> remember to name my nick if you want an response
<asac> e.g. to summon me in this channel
<asac> otherwise i will almost certainly not read :)
<xlp> asac, www.specialmoose.com/firefox2.log
<xlp> asac, www.specialmoose.com/firefox.log
<asac> GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 261 (): error 'Device or resource busy' during 'pthread_cond_destroy ((pthread_cond_t *) cond)'
<asac> my bet is that your sound card is blocked
<asac> by some other audio application
<asac> be sure to close any
<xlp> i have a music plauyer on
<asac> yeah ...shut it down
<asac> and see if it works then
<xlp> nope
<xlp> let me take a screenshot
<asac> i think the problem is sound ... not video?
<xlp> yeah but its muted
<xlp> like the volume slider is on the off side
<asac> the volume slider is positioned in wrong place
<asac> yes
<asac> that is known
<asac> but that doesn't mute
<xlp> oh
<xlp> well i closed all the music apps and still no sound
<asac> xlp try to restart firefox
<xlp> tried
<asac> ok
<asac> what is in your /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ?
<asac> i have
<asac> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<xlp> # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<xlp> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<xlp> # Note that "auto" and "esd" involve the use of esddsp, which
<xlp> # is known to be buggy and to make Firefox unstable.
<xlp> # See https://launchpad.net/bugs/29760.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29760 in flashplugin-nonfree "Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox" [Low,Fix released] 
<asac> thats funny
<asac> i mean that there is a comment about flash in it :)
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> xlp: try auto ... or esd
<xlp> i installed some codecs first time i went to youtube with gnash just installed
<asac> yes thats ok
<asac> the log doesn't complain about missing codecs
<xlp> my soundcard is an audigy but its using alas drivers or something
<xlp> asac, how do i log in as root to edit the file?
<asac> hmm
<asac> xlp: yes
<asac> xlp: use
<asac> sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<asac> xlp: do you have the url of youtube video you are trying?
<xlp> im trying any
<xlp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM
<asac> ok works for me
<asac> 14094]  02:33:08: ERROR: Unimplemented: edit_text_character: no word wrap
<xlp> ok, auto didnt do anything
<asac> i am not getting this
<xlp> esd crashes firefox
<asac> k
<asac> stay at none
<xlp> heh well that sucks
<asac> xlp: please give me:
<asac> dpkg -l libgnash\*
<asac> and
<asac> dpkg -l gnash\*
<asac> dpkg -l \*gnash\*
<asac> (the output please)
<asac> actually the last one
<asac> should be enough
<asac> xlp: ^^^
* gnomefreak thinks they need to get together on things
<xlp> one sec
<xlp> let me save this
<asac> xlp
<asac> paste to http://pastebin.mozilla.org
<asac> gnomefreak: who is they?
<bluekuja> heya asac :)
<bluekuja> asac: dont know why libagg is not available on PTS
<bluekuja> e.g version 2.5
<xlp> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/111018
<xlp> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/111018
<gnomefreak> asac: LP
<bluekuja> asac: leaving :/ be back later, so I explain you the problem
<gnomefreak> asac: ok you said we had a testcase to crash firefox?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... the one hjmf_ referred to yesterday
* gnomefreak didnt see that
<asac> gnomefreak: search for Frame
<xlp> i may buy a dell with ubuntu lol
<asac> in history
<xlp> least i know it may be supported
<asac> https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<asac> xlp: please post your .mozilla/pluginsreg.dat
<xlp> wheres that at
<asac>  $HOME/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat
<xlp> k
<xlp> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/111022
<xlp> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/111022
<gnomefreak> lol it crashed
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> This problem report does not apply to a packaged program. (/var/chroot/feisty/usr/lib/firefox-trunk/firefox-trunk-bin)
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> did airbag work?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> i guess i can rebuild without libcurl
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> that was the only thing i got i pasted above
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you run from outside of chroot?
<asac> that looks wierd
<asac> e.g. your path should be /usr/lib/firefox-trunk/firefox-trunk-bin
<asac> not with /var/chroot
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant right this minute
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> give me 20+ minutes
<asac> yeah ... starting something that is installed in chroot from outside will pull you in whatever you have in your main system
<gnomefreak> because i have moron in +1 and in middle of updates
<asac> which probably isn't the airbag build
<gnomefreak> asac: give me a few and ill upgrade feisty
<asac> xlp: do you use alsa?
<asac> or did you do anything special?
<asac> for sound?
<xlp> yeah, thats what is says in sound
<asac> xlp: please open a bug name a video url and attach a firefox.log
<xlp> wait
<xlp> i fixed it
<asac> i have to talk with gnash developers i guess
<asac> how?
<xlp> i deleted .asoundrc
<asac> oh
<asac> plesae post a bug
<asac> and add that as a workaround
<xlp> how?
<asac> so i can discuss with upstream
<asac> what was in .asoundrc ?
<xlp> pcm.card0 {
<xlp>     type hw
<xlp>     card 0
<xlp> }
<xlp> ctl.card0 {
<xlp>     type hw
<xlp>     card 0
<xlp> }
<xlp> pcm.!default {
<xlp> (indent)type plug
<xlp> (indent)slave.pcm "surround51"
<xlp> (indent)slave.channels 6
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+filebug
<xlp> (indent)route_policy duplicate
<xlp> }
<asac> please post a bug there
<xlp> thats it
<asac> and add both: firefox.log + broken .asoundrc
<asac> thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> asac: are you breaking gnash again?
<asac> use as title: no sound because of .asoundrc
<xlp> ill tell you, linux is... well
<asac> use as title: no sound on youtube because of .asoundrc
<asac> xlp: its not linux ... its the ignorant world
<xlp> i think dell needs to really get on top of things and get ubuntu more mainstream
<asac> dell is the right step
<xlp> because seriously
<asac> to stop the ignorance of people out there
<xlp> least on windows you have .exe that contain everything, on linux there are too many distro's and its like download lib sudo this blah
<xlp> least with osx, they can kind of limit all of it since they own the hardware and only distro
<asac> yeah ... please not in this channel
<asac> linux/freesoftware will definitly win
<xlp> lol
<asac> in the long run
<xlp> im going to give it a month
<xlp> month with no xp
<asac> the model is superior ... you can see how well it works even though we have to do everything on our own
<asac> imagine if ms would have to implement all hardware drivers on their own
<asac> because hardware vendors wouldn't care
<asac> and even worse ... once they managed to reverse engineer hardware driver ... hardware vendor just changes a bit because they think its necessary to do innovation in lets say sound chips
<asac> which is absolutely ridiculous imo
<asac> e.g. try to innovate a chip that costs about 0.01$
<asac> to cost 0.0099$
<asac> xlp: yes ... are you on amd?
<xlp> yeah
<asac> k ... i will soon release flashplugin-nonfree in mozilla preview archive for amd64
<asac> so stay tuned
<asac> again a hack to work around ignorance of adobe
<asac> that just don't care :)
<xlp> lol prob because of apple
<asac> the reasoning is not clear
<asac> they refuse to talk with me :)
<asac> like most vendors refuse to talk to linux developers
<xlp> my money is its due to apple
<asac> no idea ... i think its short-sight of management
<xlp> theres an adobe guy who sits on the apple board
<asac> i mean they release for linux ...finally
<asac> might be
<asac> anyway ... there business model is fading ... as closed-source for desktops will die ... sooner or later
<asac> if not in 5 years it will be in 15 years
* gnomefreak goes for motu and my packages are scattered all over LP :(
<gnomefreak> ill brb coffee
<xlp> im very impressed with google
<xlp> not with their stock valuation but google apps
<xlp> all the apps you need on a desktop are available via the internet
<asac> xlp: have you filed a bug :)
<xlp> kind of makes the desktop irrevelant
<xlp> yeah
<asac> otherwise you will forget ;)
<asac> really ... cool thanks!
<asac> i doubt that desktop will become completely irrelevant
<asac> though shift to web-applications is good
<asac> and is likely to continue for some time
<xlp> i can see google releasing/buying a nix distro just for web implementation, that is if apple/google dont merge
<xlp> google ceo sits on apple board too lol
<asac> xlp: now that it works
<asac> can you attach a log as well?
<xlp> cra
<asac> e.g. call it firefox-good.log
<xlp> how can i edit my bug?
<xlp> i already submitted one
<asac> just go to it
<asac> then attach more info
<asac> (at the bottom)
<asac> you can attach comment or/and attachment
<asac> attach attachment and say in comment that its lock of good session
<asac> xlp: please attach the bad log as well
<asac> i see that you didn't :)
<xlp> whats the command to launch firefox and record log?
<asac> scroll up :)
<asac> firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/firefox-good.log
<asac> and please attach the broken .asoundrc as well
<asac> so:
<asac> 1. attach firefox-bad.log
<asac> 2. attach .asoundrc
<asac> 3. attach firefox-good.log
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> brb gonna test feisty -trunk
<xlp> gar
<xlp> where is the temp file lol
<asac> hehe ... in /tmp/
<asac> :)
<asac> if you are in file picker ... go to top level ... then there is tmp
<asac> directory
<asac> /tmp/ files get automatically removed on next reboot .. which is why i provided commands that put the logs there
<asac> so you don't clutter your disk :)
<asac> xlp: ^^
<xlp> ok
<xlp> its all there now
<xlp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/123024
<asac> let me see
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123024 in gnash "no sound from youtube" [Undecided,New] 
<asac> xlp: thanks a lot ... looks good
<asac> if you see comments you don't understand, they are probalby not ment for you :)
<asac> if we need info, we will call your name :)
<xlp> thank you :D i dont think i would be able to stay on nix for a month without youtube
<asac> xlp: but it works :)
<xlp> im going to try and use ubuntu for a month
<asac> soon you can get adobe flash player
<xlp> no youtube would have killed it LOL
<asac> ah ok
<xlp> good thing it works now
<asac> any idea why .asoundrc was there?
<xlp> i put it there
<asac> why?
<xlp> trying to get my 4.1 speakers to work
<xlp> only fronts working
<asac> what is 4.1?
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<xlp> read up that you can mimic the front channels for the back
<xlp> 4.1 speakers, 2 front 2 back
<asac> ah ok
<asac> is that a desktop ... or laptop?
<xlp> left front, right front, left back, right back
<xlp> desktop
<xlp> using a soundblaster audigy shit version
<xlp> (no special things on it)
<asac> how did you find the .asoundrc workaround?
<xlp> but yeah, read where asla will read that file and those commands were suppose to duplicate the front for the back
<xlp> when you asked if i did anything to my sound, i did only that
<asac> yep
<asac> its ok ... just wondered how you found this tweak :)
<xlp> are there soundblaster drivers or asla the best bet?
<xlp> alsa even
<asac> i am not really a hardware specialist ... but alsa is the de-facto standard
<asac> don't know if anything special exists for soundblaster
<asac> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs
<asac> which one is your card?
<xlp> so, how long you been with nix?
<gnomefreak> too long :)
<asac> me?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> if i boot windows i get allergic reactions
<xlp> yeah
<xlp> LOL
<asac> actually i don't have windows for 6 years now
<xlp> windows isnt bad
<asac> i tried it before that to use for 1 year (e.g. to give it a chance)
<gnomefreak> i keep it for other people :(
<xlp> my winxp install loads faster =/
<asac> which will change over time :)
<gnomefreak> than feisty?
<xlp> my other friend was going to try ubuntu for a month but cant get his wireless card to work
<xlp> yeah, its a fresh install of xp
<xlp> loads like in 5 secs
<asac> yeah same issue ... ignorance of hardware vendors
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> read the above alsa link
<xlp> ubuntu takes like a minute
<asac> and the read box
<gnomefreak> my xp takes ages to boot
<xlp> lol
<asac> xp constantly gets slower
<asac> which is not the case for linux
<xlp> yeah, i dunno why vendors dont open up their stuff
<gnomefreak> money
<asac> xlp: because they are completely incompetent
<asac> and think they have to guard their IP
<asac> which is not existant
<asac> i mean anyone who seriously wants to get an idea what is going on will be able to reverse engineer
<asac> e.g. anyone with enough resources to develop chips
<xlp> only gripe i have about linux is its not straight forward (although ubuntu is the best ive seen and its pretty good)
<asac> straight forward is just a matter of experience
<asac> if i go to windows
<asac> i can't do a thing
* gnomefreak needs to make note dont use dist-upgrade on feisty
<asac> and start crying for even the most simple tasks
<xlp> asac, true lol
<asac> really ... people that know something are hardest to convert to linux
<xlp> i dont even want to remember the number of times ive installed a driver in winxp and the entire system crashed
<asac> because they will not even look for 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> ok you still have bug handy (i cant scroll since i logged off
<asac> they are just blinded by what they already know
<asac> if they seriously looked ... with about 10% of energy they invested to figure out once on windows they will succeed in almost all cases
<xlp> only thing that scares me is the compiler my kernel? and searching for damn libraries and such, just give me an all in one (ubuntu thank you and redhat too)
<asac> xlp: yes
<asac> thats the idea of a distro
<asac> you get everything out of the bosx
<xlp> and the whole million damn folders
<asac> and azillions applications
<asac> just ignore them :)
<asac> just use your home and desktop folder :
<asac> )
<xlp> its growing on me lol
<xlp> ubuntu that is
<asac> ubuntu is growing by every new user
<asac> hehe
<xlp> haha
<gnomefreak> lol # cnaonical would like to pay thier developers
<gnomefreak> -# + @
<xlp> its pretty good, the apps though kinda look cheesy =/
<xlp> one question, ubuntostudio, cant i just download all those apps in ubuntu?
* gnomefreak likes this meeting, i should watch motu meetings more often
<DarkMageZ> xlp, yes you can.
<gnomefreak> xlp: yeah the idea of ubuntu-studio is to make one package that grabs the other apps (meta package like ubuntu-desktop)
<xlp> so is gnome more popular than kde?
<gnomefreak> xlp: its hard to say there is no benchmark on either
<gnomefreak> asac: you have bug handy again i lost scroll back when i rebooted
<xlp> and how do i add stuff to the panel? i remember seeing a promtp where i could ad cpu loads, etc.
<xlp> kinda like widgets
<xlp> nvm found it
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: can you scroll back and get me link to the bug that was posted about crsahing ffox?
<gnomefreak> its not that far iirc
<DarkMageZ> 110212
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> bug 110212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<asac> xlp: those widgets are called panel applets :)
<gnomefreak> i dont like this new address bar crap
<asac> or for normal users: gnome-panel extensions :)
<asac> xlp: gnome rocks ... while kde sucks imo
<gnomefreak> i play with kde from time to time
<asac> kde tries to mimic windows too much ... and thus fails to generate real innovation
<gnomefreak> put perfectly
<asac> gnome has a much healthier community and much more momentum
* gnomefreak waits for airbag
<asac> e.g. more developers that have a clue :)
<xlp> will nix kill itself over time like winxp ie i could have this install for years on end without having to reinstall?
<gnomefreak> good frigging thing this isnt a car crash
<asac> xlp: yes
<asac> i never reinstall
<xlp> hmm
<asac> e.g. upgrade like winxp to vista
<asac> is just one command
<xlp> lol
<asac> and you can go on working while upgrade is running
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm this isnt good
<asac> there are really not much places where windows is superior ... its only hardware support
<asac> and maybe office
<xlp> yeah i think im turning into a fan now
<xlp> haha
<gnomefreak> i might be putting sunbird off another day
<asac> but given the fact that MS has about 20 years of office know how
<asac> this is not questionable
<asac> good thing is: at some point they have to release for linux as well :)
<asac> e.g. when market share peeks 10% i would say
<asac> ... and we saw how fast market share can shift :)
<asac> with firefox
<xlp> well im impresses, first and last time i installed linux was back when mandrake was the latest craze
<xlp> only problem was, nothing i had was supported
<asac> actually once windows drops below 90% ... i think ms will collapse because all their business tactics depend on being amonopoly
<asac> yeah ... its getting better
<xlp> i think osx will be ms's biggest rival
<asac> i doubt that
<asac> unless something really big happens
<xlp> only because you got apple's electronics and software with both windows and nix aoos
<xlp> but never know
<asac> sure ... the only thing you can be sure of is that freesoftware will ever exist :)
<asac> ok ... lunch time
<xlp> bed time
<xlp> LOL
<xlp> ok i want to know who thought 11minute for inactivity for turning the display should be the lowest you can go
<xlp> bedtime
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> who has konq.?
* gnomefreak not fully convinced this is mozilla problem
<gnomefreak> wtf
* asac lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug is not a firefox bug konq crashes as well
<DarkMageZ> which bug/
<gnomefreak> bug 110212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<gnomefreak> i need an IE test on that
<DarkMageZ> opera = no crash
* gnomefreak found out cant copy in links2 :(
<DarkMageZ> could be related to a plugin which is running under konq & firefox
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: feisty?
<DarkMageZ> yeah
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: it cant be
* gnomefreak has no plugins
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: do you have java in your opera?
* DarkMageZ checks
<DarkMageZ> no java in my opera
<DarkMageZ> no java in my system...
<gnomefreak> that may be why
<DarkMageZ> do you get a nice green page?
<DarkMageZ> or do you crash before that?
<gnomefreak> green page brb i have something to get done adn than ill test with opera and java
* gnomefreak is leaning torwards the java script is whats causing crash
<asac> gnomefreak: interseting
<asac> e.g. that konq crashes as well
<asac> can you try IE ?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt fail without java
<gnomefreak> i cant
<gnomefreak> asac: can you reproduce on 64bit without java
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> that crash
<asac> ah ... in non debug builds it doesn't always crash
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> try multiple times
<gnomefreak> links2 asks to kill script reject or accept if you accept it it gives you a failure but as you know links2 is a bitch to crash
<gnomefreak> but it asks that about the javascript that redirects you
<gnomefreak> no java == no crash
<gnomefreak> installing opera atm
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: in opera you just got a while page with dutch on it?
<DarkMageZ> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: Een ogenblikje alstublieft...   what is that?
<DarkMageZ> but firefox follows the redirect
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: and it doesnt crash correct?
<DarkMageZ> no crash. no java.
<gnomefreak> asac: its directly related to javascript
<gnomefreak> or java interpeter
<DarkMageZ> javascript = yes
* gnomefreak thinks script
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: everyone has script installed by default as its with java1.4
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i was just confirming that it was enabled.
<gnomefreak> adding java to opera lets see if i get crash
<gnomefreak> hmmmm that is bad
<gnomefreak> i didnt have java installed
<gnomefreak> and it crashed in firefox-trunk
* gnomefreak waits
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> asac: im still not convinced its mozilla related
<gnomefreak> mozilla has java enabled by default
<gnomefreak> my firefox without sun-java packages crash on redirect
<gnomefreak> opera does not use any type of java by default and does not crash
* gnomefreak wonders if konq crashes without java
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: in about:plugins do you have any java listed?
<DarkMageZ> under firefox? no
<gnomefreak> every 5 minutes a new firefox bug is reported some where in the world
<gnomefreak> ^^ fact
<gnomefreak> thats now odd
<gnomefreak> ack now thats odd
<gnomefreak> maybe javascript comes with browser but not opera
<gnomefreak> wth is /usr/lib/jvm at
<DarkMageZ> javascript is enabled and working in opera.
<DarkMageZ> and firefox here
<gnomefreak> XSLT processing failed!
<gnomefreak> asac: can you translate that into real life terms
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> asac: XSLT processing failed!  what is that
<asac> its what it reads :)
<gnomefreak> XSLT does what? is what?
<asac> XSLT processing is to transform XML data to something else
<asac> most likely another XML form ... or html
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> how the hell does java have to do with HTML unless javascript is stopping it from converting
<asac> and yes most crashers go away if you disable javascript
<gnomefreak> if that is the case i have to blame the site
<asac> sites are never a valid candidate to blame a crash on
<gnomefreak> sure it is ;)
<gnomefreak> cant blame mozilla or gkhtml seeing as khtml fails
<gnomefreak> java 1.4 in mozilla you see crash no java at all no  crash install sun-java package and crash in mozilla but not in opera
<gnomefreak> cant really blame java on it since other java sites/scripts work fine
<gnomefreak> what else is left
<gnomefreak> i would really like to see another site that gives same backtrace
<gnomefreak> or crash report
<gnomefreak> to make me more comfortible calling it a mozilla/html/java issue
<gnomefreak> asac: is there something i can use as a templete or a cheat sheet for sunbird?
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> i see im gonna have to rebuild everything it wants to remove to install firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: for control file and config files and so on
<gnomefreak> rules
<asac> like what we said yesterday
<asac> just branch firefox ubuntu-2.0.0.x as sunbird
<asac> and then modify
<asac> its a ready to use blueprint
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at it when im done here in feisty
<gnomefreak> ok ready to start on this, its saved as sunbird-0.5 :)
<gnomefreak> asac: is this going in universe?
<gnomefreak> asac: ok in control what packages are we building with this, sunbird, lightning, any -dbg packages and so on?
<asac> no -dbg packages
<asac> for debian yes ... for ubuntu no
<asac> but yes its going to universe
<asac> maybe lightning will be moved to main at some point
<gnomefreak> is it safe to grab build-deps and others from debians sunbird package? or is there somewhere else to look for these
<gnomefreak> most look same for deps anyway i havent looked at build-deps yet
<gnomefreak> btw you have to update debians unless we do ours than submit it to debian
<gnomefreak> only binaries debian builds is sunbird and sunbird-dev :)
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<gnomefreak> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> how goes the build?
<gnomefreak> asac: are we using cdbs for patches?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: it will be a while
* gnomefreak gotta figure out what to keep and what i can trash
<asac> we are using quilt
<asac> fortunately cdbs has support for quilt patches
<gnomefreak> oh ok that would explain why the folder is cdbs
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> the folder is cdbs?
* gnomefreak might cheat just to see what happens
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> ah you use cdbs-edit-patch or what?
<gnomefreak> cdbs-rules is a dir in firefox debian
<asac> ah ... yes ... just keep it
<asac> its good
<asac> its my fix for broken cdbs
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> so we can do more than the mob
<asac> that uses vanilla cdbs
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> what do i do with all the firefox.install and all those files? rm them and replace with the right ones?
<gnomefreak> by the looks of this almost everything needs to be changed
<gnomefreak> im comparing rules files atm just to see differnece and use the config options from sunbirds rles file
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> bzr mv debian/firefox.install debian/sunbird.install
<asac> do that with all files
<asac> what rules file from sunbird are you looking at?
<asac> my old package from experimental?
<asac> gnomefreak ... as a start:
<gnomefreak> asac: yes the old one
<asac> bzr mv for all debhelper files in debian directory
<asac> then replace firefox with sunbird in each of them
<asac> after that we can look at rules
<asac> can you paste the configure options somewhere?
<asac> (sorry i don't have that old package at hand)
<gnomefreak> fir ffox or sunbird?
<gnomefreak> fir ==for
<asac> sunbird configure options i want to see
<gnomefreak> heres full rules file (we may need it later)
<gnomefreak> oops http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/595396
<asac> gnomefreak: ok should be a good start to use those
<gnomefreak> i dont see any debhelper files jumping out at me
<asac> he?
<asac> all firefox.install firefox.dirs firefox.links
<asac> same for firefox-dom-inspector ...
<asac> et al
<asac> all those are debhelper files
<gnomefreak> oh i tried doing it with firefox.1 and got error let me see if i can mv rest
<asac> firefox.1 is manpage
<asac> not debhelper file
<asac> probably one of the only not-debhelper files
<asac> gnomefreak: :)
<asac> keep the manpage for now
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: you want to make use of system nss and nspr
<asac> e.g. add the configure options
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> otherwise it should be ok
<asac> 1. rename firefox.* to sunbird.*
<asac> 2. replace all firefox strings inside tose file with sunbird
<asac> 3. ... ping me :)
<asac> short break
<asac> shoulder pain is back
<gnomefreak> ok all is renamed
<asac> good ... in control as well?
<asac> -> do it :)
<asac> at best comment out -dom-inspector package for now
<gnomefreak> control is gonna be a bitch
<asac> gnomefreak: no its not
<asac> Source: lightning-sunbird
<asac> Package: sunbird
<asac> drop firefox-dom-inspector for now
<asac> we can readd it if we really want it for sunbird at some point
<asac> Package: sunbird-dev
<asac> --> done
<gnomefreak> remove everything else?
<asac> whatelse is there?
<gnomefreak> except -dom
<asac> he?
<asac> no ... remove -dom
<asac> keep the rest :)
<gnomefreak> ok and dbg and
<asac> remove -dbg as well
<asac> we just have firefox-dbg for historical purpose
<gnomefreak> only keep dev adn sunbird
<asac> yeah
<asac> and source package is named like above
<asac> then add changelog entry
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> with sourcepackage name
<asac> and good version
<gnomefreak> and the depends leave alone?
<asac> -> done
<asac> gnomefreak: for now yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you might want to drop -dom-inspector from recommends/suggests
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> am i on?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> ??
<asac> oh ... i see Lag: 64 here
<asac> in irssi
<asac> but didn't see a disconnect
<asac> which makes me feel scary
<gnomefreak> ok control is done
<asac> it reminds me of yesterday ... Lag: xx -> disconnect
<asac> tr to reset modem to see if it helps
<asac> horror
<gnomefreak> that happened to me the other day a bunch of times
<gnomefreak> asac: .TH FIREFOX 1 "November 4, 2004" firefox "Linux User's Manual"
<gnomefreak> .SH NAME
<gnomefreak> firefox - a Web browser for X11 derived from the Mozilla browser
<gnomefreak> change all that to sunbird with todays date?
<asac_> sun of a bitch
<gnomefreak> i didnt do it
<asac_> 16:54 < gnomefreak> ok control is done
<asac_> 16:54 < asac> great
<asac_> 16:54 < asac> gnomefreak: look in rules
<asac_> 16:54 < asac> anything that still looks like firefox?
<asac_> 16:54 < asac> or didn't you touch rules so far?
<asac_> 16:55 < asac> hmm interesting
<asac_> 16:55 < asac> gnomefreak: do you really hear me?
<asac_> 16:55 < asac> i got reconnected
<asac_> 16:55 < asac> but still have same nick
<gnomefreak> asac: well i missed something with the firefox-* sunbird*
<asac_> of course you didn't
<asac_> lets see how long i stay online
<gnomefreak> i didnt see any of that after done with control
<gnomefreak> im back into the files i moved
<asac_> why?
<asac_> ah you missed something
<gnomefreak> becasue you said to replace all ff strings with sunbird
<asac_> work precisely
<asac_> that will safe us lots of time finding wierd issues later
<asac_> yeah firefox-* -> sunbird-*
<gnomefreak> well sunbird.1 has a bunch of crap to replace in it
<asac_> so my instruction was valid, right?
<asac_> gnomefreak: sunbird.1 is manpage
<asac_> keep it untouched
<asac_> we have to rewrite later anyways
<gnomefreak> asac: oops rename it firefox.1
<asac_> just rename for now
<asac_> the file itself
<asac_> he?
<asac_> either keep it as firefox.1 ... or rename to sunbird.1
<asac_> but don't replace anything inside
<gnomefreak> ok its renamed already
<asac_> actually ... rename file to sunbird.1 is good
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac_> fine
<asac_> don't bother about content of that file
<asac_> the other files matter more: like firefox.install, .links .dirs
<asac_> and firefox-dev.*
<asac_> those need to be renamed and content replaced
<asac_> e.g. firefox -> sunbird inside
<gnomefreak> .links failed to rename
<asac_> no
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac_> please think a bit
<asac_> the file is not named .links
<asac_> of course
<asac_> look whats inside debian/
<gnomefreak> firefox.links failed to rename
<asac_> why?
<gnomefreak> it didnt want to?
<gnomefreak> hold on
<asac_> if firefox.links exist ... it should be renamed
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Could not rename firefox-links => sunbird-links: debian/firefox-links is not versioned
<asac_> and it definitly can be renamed with bzr move
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> you see the problem?
<asac_> look close
<gnomefreak> it has /debian
<gnomefreak> but i didnt
<asac_> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> -
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac_> look at how the filenames look like
<asac_> exactly
<asac_> :)
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac_> good ... move on
<asac_> replace content in it
<asac_> then rename next file ... and so on
<gnomefreak> all files renamed
<asac_> good ... content replaced as well?
<gnomefreak> that part done, wait a min
<gnomefreak> now would be a great time to know sed
<asac_> gnomefreak: yeah ... exersize it next time
<asac_> editor should provide you with find and replace as well
<asac_> so sed should not be needed
<asac_> e.g. in vi you could do: ':s/firefox/sunbird/g'
<asac_> in gedit there should be a menu entry
<gnomefreak> i like
<gnomefreak> gedit does it
<gnomefreak> asac_: what about sunbird.png.uu
<asac_> remove it
<asac_> should not be needed
<asac_> if its needed we can add later
<asac_> afaik that is the "free" icon
<gnomefreak> k
<asac_> which we will need for debian
<asac_> so maybe keep it :)
<asac_> but for that we need a whole branding directory
<asac_> like for iceape/icedove
<asac_> so lets deal later withit
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok all the files i renamed have sunbird instead of firefox in them
<gnomefreak> i added the config to rules and kept --enable-official-branding and --with-sys-nss and nspr
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> did i need to  do more in rules? all i did was the config options
<gnomefreak> asac: you still connected?
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: is there firefox somewhere named?
<asac> in rules?
<gnomefreak> dont know ill look
<asac> yeah please look
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> rename them i guess
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox.cfg lines
<gnomefreak> ack theres more
<gnomefreak> it looks fairly safe to replace with sunbird
<gnomefreak> replaced
<asac> good
<asac> rename firefox.cfg file as well then
<asac> what other places did you replace?
<gnomefreak> already did
<asac> gnomefreak: probably show me an bzr diff debian/rules
<asac> so i can see whats going on :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/595542
<gnomefreak> you have got ot be kidding me
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... commmit locally
<asac> then give it a bzr bd spin locally
<asac> (you can uncommit later to fix things and properly document before you publish)
<asac> so ... don't publish ... just commit to build with bzr bd --merge .
<gnomefreak> installing build-deps atm
<gnomefreak> will try spin soon
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> asac: Exporting to ../build-area/firefox-2.0.0.4+2 in merge mode
<gnomefreak> Looking for ../tarballs/firefox_2.0.0.4+2.orig.tar.gz to use as upstream source
<gnomefreak> why is it looking for firefox
<gnomefreak> oh damn nvm
<asac> gnomefreak: changelog
<asac> you need to add a new entry
<asac> read above
<asac> remember that source package name is lightning-sunbird
<asac> and upstream version 0.5
<asac> gnomefreak: ah you probably found .)
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> (0.5-0ubuntu1)?
<gnomefreak> since no debian version?
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I was saying before
<asac> ok ... i have meeting now ... then out :/
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> ok im building
<gnomefreak> well fixing
<bluekuja> asac: oh k
<asac> i will write a mail btw
<asac> bluekuja: maybe help gnomefreak packaging sunbird a bit :)
<gnomefreak> its pretty much done
<asac> he is currently making great progress :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i mean in case there happen to be problems :)
<bluekuja> asac: mail for MOTU?
<gnomefreak> once past config i can go get lunch
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> daniel suggested you to do it
<bluekuja> ?
<gnomefreak> can i start pulling patches?
<bluekuja> maybe for other MC members
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, need help?
<bluekuja> I'm here :)
<gnomefreak> not really im just wondering what patches we *have* to keep
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> which patch system are you using?
<bluekuja> quilt?dpatch?
<gnomefreak> quilt
<bluekuja> cool
<gnomefreak> if i comment out in series that will work for now right?
<gnomefreak> it will skip patch
<bluekuja> if you comment it out
<bluekuja> yes
<gnomefreak> its gonna fail on most of these patches
<bluekuja> y?
<gnomefreak> they are firefox patches
<gnomefreak> so anything ubuntu firefox related its gonna fail
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> you might check them
<bluekuja> before building
<gnomefreak> commenting them out for the time being to see if it does build
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> sounds good
<gnomefreak> once it builds i can go back and fix or remove
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> there shouldn't be  patches that don't apply :)
<bluekuja> asac: I was right?
<asac> about what?
<bluekuja> <bluekuja> daniel suggested you to do it
<bluekuja> <bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> <bluekuja> maybe for other MC members
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> he won't decide alone ... so.
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> gnomefreak: does it spin?
<gnomefreak> i dont know yet
<gnomefreak> i commenting out patch by patch
<gnomefreak> when i get all patches that fail #'ed out we will know
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<gnomefreak> its safe to comment all ubuntu-look-and-feel patches right?
<asac> yeah ... arent those dropped?
<asac> which ones do you have?
<asac> e.g. what revision?
<asac> bzr?
<gnomefreak> no we didnt do patches yet
<asac> i mean ... i dropped most patches lately
<gnomefreak> i just pulled 66 i have to push it again
<asac> for official firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: no don't push
<asac> work locally until it works
<gnomefreak> not push sorry commit
<asac> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: did the merge remove some patches?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> we didnt go over them
<asac> k
<asac> most should apply
<gnomefreak> build-system-garbage.patch bz343360-feed-flat-chrome-fix.patch - bzXXX-wl-no-as-needed-for-libxpcom-lp85112.patch
<gnomefreak> and the ubuntu-look-and... ones failed so far
<asac> k ... safe to drop them for now
<asac> which ones?
<asac> debian/patches/ubuntu-look-and-feel-disable-help-translate-menu.patch -> drop
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> failed
<asac> ubuntu-look-and-feel-home-folder.patch -> empty ... actually its removed from bzr afaik
<asac> a wrong
<gnomefreak> nope it wasnt
<asac> gnomefreak: only those are enabled in bzr:
<asac> ubuntu-disable-welcome-update-url.patch
<asac> ubuntu-look-and-feel-report-a-bug-menuitem.patch
<asac> ubuntu-look-and-feel-patch-fix-bookmarks-ubuntu-urls.patch
<asac> ubuntu-look-and-feel-disable-help-translate-menu.patch
<asac> ok drop all for now
<asac> those 4
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/595717
<gnomefreak> the ones # are what i disabled
<asac> if you have more ubuntu-* in series you probably are not in sync with my bzr tree
<gnomefreak> i just pulled it last night
<gnomefreak> did you change anything since
<bluekuja> asac: which meeting now?
<asac> mobile
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> thought tech board
<bluekuja> that's at 21
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: that on july 3rd
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sure you get sunbird build  when i return in 4 hours right?
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<asac> you rock :)
<gnomefreak> depends how long a lunch i take
<asac> i guess maybe it will fail during install
<asac> (e.g. after build)
<asac> but that we can figure out as well then
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> ok ... i pack my things now
<asac> moving to other city
<asac> cu later
<gnomefreak> have fun
<asac> hehe fun ... like traffic jam
<asac> and kamizkaze drivers on the autobahn
<asac> i hate it
<gnomefreak> i dont blame you
<asac> blame?
<asac> that i hate it?
<asac> anyway ... got to go :-D
<asac> cu later
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ah yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> red_herring: did you look at those apport hooks yet
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, where did he go?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: if you have time, red_herring is a python guru and is looking to help, talk to him
* red_herring waves
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, mobile meeting already finished?
* gnomefreak wasnt on it
<gnomefreak> asac is gone for the next 4+ hours
<bluekuja> so meeting is finished
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: not sure maybe sprint week?
<bluekuja> dunno
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> nothing gutsy related that i know of until july 5th
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while i wait for another patch to fail
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> it failed on something else
<gnomefreak> all patches are done failing
<gnomefreak> OPTFLAGS = -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing
<gnomefreak> endif
<gnomefreak> cant have -fno-strict-aliasing
<gnomefreak> should i drop the full OPTFLAGS = -02 line
<gnomefreak> were gonna have to patch that if we want -dbgsym
<gnomefreak> oh well lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> this is becoming a PITA very very fast
<gnomefreak> *warning* dont ever think firefox rules file will work in anything else
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, a bit busy with house work, won't be around too much toda
<Admiral_Chicago> be back in ~3 hours
<gnomefreak> IMHO this isnt worth it :(
<gnomefreak> asac: is gonna be pissed
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> configure: error: These compiler flags are invalid:  --with-system-nspr
<gnomefreak> now i have to leave it for now since he wants it built using nss and nspr
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i sent asac email about it since it failed on something he wants to keep, i gave him all info that i have atm, if he comes back and im not here let him know to check @ubuntu.com address for email.
<bluekuja> asac: leaving, tell me when mail has been sent
<bluekuja> cu later
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you make it back yet?
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if easy codec only ran once and got everything
<asac> yeah
<asac> i know ... its what i suggested as an improvement in my announcement
<asac> so what is going on with configure?
<gnomefreak> ah i cant build with --with-system-nss btw im sure nspr will fail as well
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> it was --without-system-nss in debians rules file
<asac> yeah
<asac> so what patches did you need to drop?
<gnomefreak> all the ones on that pastebin link
<gnomefreak> 10 or so of them
<gnomefreak> all ubuntu-* patches #
<gnomefreak> all ubuntu-* patches bz343360-feed-flat-chrome-fix.patch
<gnomefreak> # - bzXXX-wl-no-as-needed-for-libxpcom-lp85112.patch
<gnomefreak> bz384304_lp117575_linkrecursion_fix_in_startscript.patch
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> and build-sys-garbage
<asac> looking at it it loogs
<asac> looks ok
<asac> build-sys garbage is not that important anymore
<gnomefreak> i didnt like hacking the rules file that much like now no -dbgsym packages will build
<asac> hmmm yes ... you have to use --disable-strip
<gnomefreak> knew for most part what everything did but it gets icky
<asac> and -g
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> -g ... look where -g was in firefox rules
<gnomefreak> should i add it back or leave it for now?
<asac> (e.g. its not a configure option)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> no add it back
<gnomefreak> oh?
<asac> use --disable-strip (e.g. not --enable-strip)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> what was the OPTFLAGS thing?
<asac> did you keep it?
<gnomefreak> else OPTFLAGS -02 -fno-strict-aliasing caused a fail to build
<asac> hmmm ... can you paste the rule please
<asac> rules
<gnomefreak> something like there is no -fno-strick-aliasing config option
<asac> i have no access atm :(
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/595876
<gnomefreak> or in here?
<asac> OPTFLAGS += -g as they were failing
<asac> that is important to keep
<gnomefreak> it was
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> actually those OPTFLAGS section you need
<asac> it shouldn't cause any problem
<gnomefreak> -g was no config option
<asac> no ... gnomefreak please readd the if ... OPTFLAGS ... else ... OPTFLAGS things
<asac> it is definitly needed
<asac> how did it look like in the beginning?
<asac> let me see in bzr browse code
<gnomefreak> from?
<asac> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x/annotate/asac%40jwsdot.com-20070625082649-8nltqam3bs1uzwya?file_id=rules-20070321172126-hx4btlytc64jyo4n-23
<asac> we definitly need that else branch
<asac> e.g. line 23 - 25
<asac> and line 27
<asac> is important as well
<gnomefreak> it failed on it
<gnomefreak> i added them back
<asac> na ... then you maybe added a whitespace or something
<asac> its nothing that can make the build fail
<gnomefreak> -fno-strict-aliasing failed than -O2failed
<gnomefreak> couldnt have whitespace i didnt touch rules before that
<gnomefreak> than -g failed
<asac> i don't see how you tink that -g failed
<asac> what did it asy?
<asac> i mean -g cannot fail
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> -g not a configuration option
<asac> gnomefreak: ah i see
<asac> ok
<asac> look at line
<asac> 71
<gnomefreak> on mine o ryours?
<asac> you see the --enable-optimize there?
<asac> in bzr link
<asac> i pasted
<asac> we need that form
<gnomefreak> frig that one too
<gnomefreak> yeah i see it
<gnomefreak> i removed the " and the trailing \ from it
<asac> --enable-optimize=\$(OPTFLAGS) \ ... (thats what was in sunbird debian)
<asac> --enable-optimize="-pipe -w $(OPTFLAGS)" \
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> thats what we want
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> otherwise configur ewill really fail with -g is not a valid config option
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> ... that is probably also the reason why system-nss and system-nspr failed
<gnomefreak> oh so try them again?
<asac> e.g. configure got confused due to that broken --enable-optimize
<asac> yeah
<asac> yes
<asac> keep --with-system-xxx
<asac> and just replace the --enable-optimize stuff
<gnomefreak> what about the -fno... failure
<asac> thats the same reason
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> you can keep it
<asac> if you fix --enable-optimize
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> further we want a few more from firefox rules:
<asac> -enable-pango \
<asac> --enable-postscript \
<asac> #
<asac> #
<asac>  ups
<asac> --enable-xft \
<asac>  --enable-xinerama \
<asac> --enable-gnomevfs \
<asac> maybe even --enable-libthai \
<asac> just add all these
<asac> and spin
<asac> -enable-pango \ ... is of course:
<asac> --enable-pango \
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> if you see that there is a --disable for any of these ... drop it
<asac> and we need:
<asac> --disable-xprint \
<bluekuja> heya
<asac> --disable-strip \
<asac> --disable-strip-libs \
<bluekuja> asac: was asking you before about libagg
<asac>  --disable-updater \
<bluekuja> Unstable 	2.4+20060719-3
<bluekuja> still old version
<bluekuja> dont understand why
<asac> gnomefreak: so lots todo
<asac> bluekuja: packages.qa.debian.org has probably issues
<asac> yeah ... :)
<asac> gnomefreak: actually we should have kept firefox configure options
<bluekuja> oh :D
<asac> maybe replace them again with the one from firefox
<asac> and just change:
<asac> --enable-application=browser \
<asac> to
<asac> --enable-application=calendar \
<bluekuja> asac: should be synced in ubuntu too?
<asac> and drop:
<asac> -enable-system-myspell \
<asac> --enable-svg \
<asac> --enable-svg-renderer=cairo \
<asac> gnomefreak: you think you can do that?
<asac> gnomefreak: and add :) :
<asac> --enable-storage \
<asac> --enable-plaintext-editor-only \
<asac> ... that should be all
<asac> :-D
<asac> bluekuja: hmm
<asac> at some point definitly
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> we'll see
<gnomefreak> you want me to add back firefoxes confiure?
<asac> yes
<asac> drop the if ... else for system-cairo below
<asac> e.g. line 88 - 95
<asac> those don't make sense
<asac> for sunbird
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> bluekuja: can you get it in debian?
<asac> is it in packages.debian.org?
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> only armel and kfreebsd
<bluekuja> 2.5-1: armel kfreebsd-amd64
<bluekuja> this is really strange
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> is it in NEW?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> sure?
<bluekuja> let me see again
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> it's not in NEW
<bluekuja> it got accepted
<bluekuja> and it builds correctly too
<bluekuja> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=agg
<bluekuja> b
<bluekuja> *but
<asac> bluekuja: have you tried to get it?
<bluekuja> trying now
<asac> e.g. in sid by apt-get install libagg-dev ?
<asac> if that works ... then don't bother
<bluekuja> trying with chroot
<bluekuja> now
<asac> topic on #d-d says: PARTIALLY FUCKED: BTS
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> so maybe thats related
<asac> bluekuja: you are not in #debian-devel :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I'm in 5 channels
<bluekuja> of OFTC
<asac> not even in #ubuntu-devel :/
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> k
<asac> then it has a line
<asac> thought you didn't know about oftc
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I'm on quite a lot of debian channels
<bluekuja> asac: libagg-dev 2.5-1 [511kB] 
<asac> good ... then don't bother
<bluekuja> Setting up libagg-dev (2.5-1)
<bluekuja> works
<asac> they almost certainly will know
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> some problems
<asac> and will fix the website ... at some point
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out its been commited
* gnomefreak needs to be commited
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: actually you are really committed :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> at least that is my perception
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-30
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while its starts
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> figures
<gnomefreak> debian/rules:96: *** commands commence before first target.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> i thought it was whitespace buts its not
<asac> yeah thats whitespace
<asac> almost certainly
<asac> or you forgot to remove an endif
<asac> or something
<asac> show me rules
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/596398
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> where?
<asac> you forgot the last line of CONFIGURE :)
<asac> it ends with \
<gnomefreak> under the last option?
<asac> ah i see
<asac> you messed up
<asac> move --enable-official-branding
<asac> to the end
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: learn: \ means the line goes on at next line
<asac> so actually for make (rules is makefile) the CONFIGURE variable ends right after --enable-official-branding
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: while you are at it
<asac> drop USE_SYSTEM_CAIRO
<asac> line
<asac> its of no use anymore
<gnomefreak> done
<asac> the \ are only used to make it more readable
<asac> you could write everything in one single line
<gnomefreak> same error on line 95 nowe
<asac> but imagine how bad that is to read :)
<asac> look ... there must be a typo somewhere
<asac> or paste
<gnomefreak> --enable-mathml \  --enable-svg \ --enable-system-cairo \
<gnomefreak> dont see one
<gnomefreak> --enable-svg is line 95
<asac> paste again please
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/596403
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> after the \ in mathml there was a space
<gnomefreak> dropped it and its not failing there
<asac> yeah
<asac> see :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> stop build
<asac> and drop everything that is svg related
<gnomefreak> i havent started
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> e.g. on top
<asac> --enable-svg-renderer=cairo \
<asac> --enable-svg \
<asac> and in consequence we don't need
<asac> --enable-system-cairo \
<asac> then spin
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe set UUDECODE to just $(NULL)
<asac> (if you are not already spinning)
<asac> and bzr rm those files
<asac> e.g. wikipedia.gif + debsearch.gif
<gnomefreak> already building
<asac> those don't make sense ... but won't do much harm
<asac> ok
<asac> keep it going
<asac> i will wait another 10 minutes ... to see if any early bail outs happen :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> probably it will fail when doing the the package installs
<asac> if it fails just keep it that way ... we can go on tomorrow from there
<asac> fixing those issues can be done in build-area/lightning-sunbird-...
<asac> so you don't need a full respin for every change
<asac> but lets do it tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> k
<bluekuja> asac seems tired
<gnomefreak> a few minutes and i should know
<asac> bluekuja: yeah :)
<asac> hard day ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I know what you mean
<asac> good news is we will get another copy of mozilla source tree as package :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> oh cool
<asac> the mobile browser ;)
<gnomefreak> its on to creating
<gnomefreak> we may have a winner
<asac> thats good
<asac> lets see if if succeeds to configure
<asac> maybe we have to drop a configure option here and there
<asac> but i hope not
<bluekuja> I'm leaving ...bed is calling
<bluekuja> asac: let me know if you have news tomorrow morning
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... night
<asac> bluekuja: i will remember
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> you constantly remember me ;)
<bluekuja> ahha yeah
<asac> remind :)
<bluekuja> It's something I care a lot
<asac> I know ;)
<bluekuja> you know what I mean :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> cya later! night!
<asac> i know ... that its important for you
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> otherwise it would probably sink in my todo list :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> it has high-prio for me
<asac> be assuredof that
<bluekuja> great! I really appreciate it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> night :)
<asac> sleep well
<asac> gnomefreak: configure going?
<bluekuja> same :)
<bluekuja> cya
<asac> yeah ... i willl drop soon
<asac> to bed
<gnomefreak> its still building :)
<asac> configure succeeded?
<asac> e.g. already compiling?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> i will probably be awake for another 20 minutes or so
<gnomefreak> compiling == all the jumbled stuff
<asac> will get a beer
<asac> gnomefreak: try to take a closer look
<gnomefreak> config.h
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> you should be able to distingish by now :)
<asac> e.g. is there a
<asac> g++
<asac> gcc
<asac> in line -> building
<asac> configure looks pretty typical
<asac> with all those checks going on
<asac> usually if lines are really huge ... its compiling
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yep now ther eis
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> a few [make]  lines
<asac> yeah
<asac> that means its building
<asac> configure is just those checks
<gnomefreak> :) might have it ready for monday :)
<asac> why not sunday :) ... a sunbird on sunday ;)
<gnomefreak> configure has alot of ../../../../
<gnomefreak> scared still
<asac> it will probably fail in the end ... e.g. where files are copied to the package directories
<asac> but to fix those you don't need a full respin
<asac> so it will be quicker to fix
<gnomefreak> oh good :)
<gnomefreak> should i push tonight?
<asac> lets wait till it builds and starts
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> (unless you fear to loose your work)
<asac> e.g. hd crash
<asac> or something
<asac> maybe push to a gnomefreak branch
<gnomefreak> not really i did today most of the day do to major storms running through
<asac> which you can later mark as obsolet
<gnomefreak> i was gonna
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe push then :)
<gnomefreak> i have to remember how if i remember i will do it
<asac> you need to create a project though
* gnomefreak should know by no
<gnomefreak> w
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> create a project? you mean push to a new sunbird branch
<asac> create a sunbird project in launchpad
<asac> then you can push like:
<asac> bzr push sftp:/..../~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu.0.5
<asac> remember?
<gnomefreak> should just beable to do that
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe you need --create-prefix or however it was called
<asac> (see bzr help push)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> though i already did initial pushes without --create-prefix
<asac> ... so don't know if its really needed
<gnomefreak> i think i have as well
<asac> but won't do harm
<gnomefreak> but i did need it once or twice
<asac> maybe it depends if ther eis alredy a bzr branch for that project or not
<gnomefreak> ah good point
<asac> might be the case that you need to use it for first sunbird branch or something
<gnomefreak> btw remind me tomorrow to ask you about a bug on sunbird
<asac> gnomefreak: if you create sunbird project you also make it a subproject of mozilla
<gnomefreak> its the wishlist bug
<asac> (not important we can make it anytime later)
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i will
<asac> https://launchpad.net/mozilla
<asac> there are already a bunch
<gnomefreak> no ill wait til tomorrow to do mozillateams unless you think its good to push
<asac> but i see ther eis already clutter
<asac> gnomefreak: push to private branch
<asac> when its ready you can push over to mozillateam
<asac> so mozillateam gets only high-quality :)
<gnomefreak> yep i can always grab and merge to mine
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean ... just push today to ~gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> we will create mozillateam once first version is buildable/usable
<gnomefreak> looking at hell zone
<asac> https://launchpad.net/mozilla
<asac> look at 366 365
<asac> those probable need to be removed
<asac> damn its a spammer
<asac> he wants to get higher rating for his site
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> look whats set as homepage
<asac> but don't click
<asac> (who knows)
<gnomefreak> yep see
<gnomefreak> can we remove them?
<asac> damn hilario is the leading contributor to mozilla :)
<asac> not me
<asac> gnomefreak: almost certainly
<asac> remind me and i will prod launchpad people
<gnomefreak> asac: hes a devel
<gnomefreak> oh nvm
<gnomefreak> thats all of mozilla
<asac> yeah he marked more bugs upstream then me :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> none of those are ours?
<asac> he?
<asac> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> i guess some are
<asac> i think hell zone can be removed as well
<asac> for term blaster we should ping registrant
<gnomefreak> hell zone 365 366 what about termblaster?
<gnomefreak> i think it can go
<gnomefreak> homepage is no longer there
<asac> i think tooo ... but the homepage url looked mozilla related
<asac> not ?
<asac> then it can go as well
<gnomefreak> i opened it and it gave me 404
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> hold that though
<gnomefreak> t
<gnomefreak> yep 404
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> The requested URL /projects/termblaster/mozilla was not found on this server.
<asac> ok ... so all should go
<gnomefreak> anything not ours
<asac> yeah
<asac> ubuntu firefox extension is ours :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> ubufox
<asac> :)
<asac> its coming soon
<gnomefreak> i never saw that
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> yeah ... i uploaded it recently
<gnomefreak> why isnt all up there
<asac> i wll upload ubufox next week ... together with new firefox
<gnomefreak> new firefox?
<asac> as ubuntu tweaks will go there
<asac> e.g. all those ubuntu-* patches
<asac> will go out of firefox
<gnomefreak> btw i found the issue on installing firefox removing a bunch of apps
<asac> they will be done be ubufox extension
<gnomefreak> ^^ on feisty preview
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> they need to be built
<asac> its because epiphany et all depend on libnss3
<asac> right
<asac> its because i had to add a conflict to firefox just because libnss3 ships a bad file
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> e.g. a file that belongs to firefox
<gnomefreak> you did this
<asac> without that file we would have had a clean transition
<asac> yeah ...  i am not happy with that as well ... but well
<asac> lets get over it
<asac> itsnot really important to have the new package layout in preview archive
<gnomefreak> ill have to pull firefox than
<asac> since upsream version is still the same
<asac> gnomefreak: afaik its not in there?
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<asac> itsjust firefox-trnunk
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> which works well
<asac> it is?
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> we added firefox
<asac> yeah ... remove it ... sorry
<gnomefreak> newest rebuild you idd
<asac> thunderbird can stay
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> everything else can stay
<gnomefreak> ill do it tonight or tomorrow
<asac> just firefox :(
<asac> but not a problem imo
<asac> btw, is alpha6 out?
<asac> it was scheduled for today
<gnomefreak> i havent looked
<asac> not yet on ftp.mozilla.or
<gnomefreak> failed
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> not helpfull i know
<asac> context?
<asac> paste?
<asac> like 100 lines ;)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/596455
<gnomefreak> or 17 :(
<gnomefreak> ill go back further if you need
<asac> gnomefreak: change --enable-canvas to --disable-canvas
<asac> or otherwise enable system cairo again
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i think disabling canvas should be ok
<asac> don't see much use for it in calendar application
<gnomefreak> ok repo should be good
* gnomefreak needs to eat dinner, its building again
<gnomefreak> bug 123118 is all yours :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123118 in firefox-granparadiso "FF3, installed plugins not used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123118
<asac> ok done
<asac> i go to bed now
<asac> sw ... crossing-fingers for sunbird build :)
<asac> sleep well == sw :)
<gnomefreak> asac: tomorrow i will give you link to pastebin, the build failed once again i see alot of nsmodule and a common-install-impl. link is http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/596546 but ask again i will give it to you when i get here tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac: I'll be away for the weekend, be here again tomorrow
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow then!
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> ok im not awake yet
<JenFraggle> hi guys, is there a way to search for bugs that haven't been updated for a while?  Looking to see if there are any I could close through lack of response
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: if you go to tags wiki there is a few tags (bugs already found) but i think for most part its automated
<JenFraggle> ok, i'll check it out. thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm this is odd
<JenFraggle> just posted my updated wiki page to the mailing list
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: good job
<JenFraggle> Thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> schedule new_york
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 02 Jul 09:00: Desktop Team | 03 Jul 15:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 16:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 11:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 08:00: Edubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: i've got your bug page in front of me, i've been busy the last couple of days, so I'll respond to it soon
<Admiral_Chicago> its looking good
<JenFraggle> thanks
<JenFraggle> i didn't want to rush it, scrapped my first version of the bug flow part as i wasn't happy with it
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac> i am not really here today ;)
<asac> just wanted to say hello :)
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling its nss failing but im not here either
<asac> my body is more or less exploited ... i feel
<gnomefreak> we can work on it mondayish
<asac> failed?
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> yep nsmodule
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 02 Jul 15:00: Desktop Team | 03 Jul 21:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 14:00: Edubuntu
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah .... lets do tomorrow ... or monday
<asac> monday is desktop team meeting
<gnomefreak> worry about it later im not up to work today
<asac> sure ... relax
<gnomefreak> you going?
<asac> i am doing it as well
<asac> i will
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> want to figure out if they shoot me if i add a firefox safe-mode menu entry
<asac> :)
* gnomefreak will be there i hope just to see wha tthey are doing
<asac> gnomefreak: is that their ffirst meeting?
<gnomefreak> :) should be fine just keep it hidden
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> let people find it and enabel it
<asac> hmm
<asac> how can you find it?
<gnomefreak> asac: it better not be they have been around forever
<asac> i mean without looking in /usr/share...
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> system>preffernces> main menu
<asac> oh
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> alacarte
<gnomefreak> menu editor whatever its called now
<asac> yeah ... but actually i haven't seen a meeting from them
<asac> so far
<gnomefreak> i dont think i have either
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken its been around since atleast hoary
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think they have the feeling that mozilla-team is more effective :)
<gnomefreak> we are for as few people as we have :)
<asac> sur
<asac> e
<asac> bug rate is almost similar :)
<gnomefreak> im assuming desktop team is ubuntu-desktop team
<asac> i think so yes
<gnomefreak> it should be a good meeting
* gnomefreak doesnt get it i can get a 160gig hard drive for $75.00 but i cant get an 80gig for under $150.00
<asac> hope so .. which is why i plan to attend
<asac> yeah ... 80gig as so rare
<asac> that you might even pay more
<asac> why don't go for 300GB ... those should be $50
<asac> :-D
<gnomefreak> i am scared of big drives ubuntu used to have issues with sata
<asac> long gone
<gnomefreak> and all big drives are sata afaik
<asac> if you have sata ... i would use it
<gnomefreak> hmm
<asac> not exactly ... i have a 320Gig ide as well
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<asac> but my new system has two 300gig
<asac> sata-II
<gnomefreak> omg
<asac> originally i planned to use raid-I
<asac> bzut then i decided to use the second disk for regular backups :)
<gnomefreak> i just want one so i can more this 40gig to feisty and use bigger one for gutsy and music
<asac> right after i wiped my home .)
<gnomefreak> i remember you doing that
<asac> yeah ... me too ;)
<gnomefreak> thats what propmted all the backups?
<asac> yes
<asac> before i didn't do regular backups
<gnomefreak> i should back up my system one of these days
<asac> gnomefreak: just push your whole disk to bzr :)
<asac> in launchpad
<gnomefreak> still have to reinstall everything might get aaway with backing up my chroots atleast
<asac> or upload to bug report
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> librarien has 1000 terabyte or something that ridiculous
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<asac> i have no idea ... but the attitude is: we don't care how much data comes
* gnomefreak wonders about pushing to a branch
<asac> everything can be stored
<asac> yeah ... i think branches don't go to that librarian system though
<asac> just bug attachments
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> but hell im not using 20gig atm
<asac> so risk is higher that someone will recognize
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> make an ISO of my disk and make it installable
<gnomefreak> if an iso can handle the size
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea
<asac> dvd iso
<asac> has 8 gig max?
* gnomefreak knows a few people that would
<gnomefreak> asac: dvd;s are 7.9 or something like that
<gnomefreak> nope 4.7
<gnomefreak> atleast mine are
<asac> yeah that is the standard half-sized dvd you can burn
<asac> but real dvds have double size
<asac> (though i won't bet much on my knowledge on dvds et al)
<asac> i hate everything hardware related
<gnomefreak> if i do it ill make mutilpe cd install
<asac> yeah
<asac> that might be possible
<gnomefreak> i hope so, i imagine ISO are not the easiest thing in the world to make
<gnomefreak> maybe just have a folder for each disk installer and nneded packages on 1st and packages on the rest
<asac> hmmm ... no idea
<asac> debian distributes multi-isos
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> so maybe take a look what they do
<asac> they have installer on first + packages
<asac> then 8 more with jsut packages
<asac> but i never used them
<asac> i just go for 200mb netinstall
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yep  i will take a look inside one of them this weekend and see how its set up
<asac> thats more decent
<asac> then getting 8 cds of garbage
<asac> that i won't use anyway
<gnomefreak> 8cds and only 2 repos
<gnomefreak> we have 8repos and 1 cd
<gnomefreak> im gone to rest of a while
<gnomefreak> have a good rest of day
<asac> u2
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> asac: when you have time can we ping upstream in some way to fix the way g_thread_init() is called, see if they are willing to fix it. as it stands upstream fails to accept this as a bug against glib and all apps should re-write the source to call g_thread_init() first, from gnome bug 331853
<ubotu> Gnome bug 331853 in general "Handle using gslice before g_thread_init() better" [Normal,Reopened]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331853
<gnomefreak> i have a really hard time understanding why glibc started showing warnings to begin with but i think this needs attention IMHO if you want people to test devel ubuntu this should be fixed. but we need to know if mozilla knows this issue and are willing to patch it
<gnomefreak> sadly ther eis no upstream bug report on it :( will look at this more tomorrow or monday but the bugs are starting to pile up all over LP on this issue and gnome fails to say its them "ofcourse"
<gnomefreak> ok gone again more than likely for rest of day/night.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-01
<asac> yeah ... this g_thread_init thing is unreasonable
<asac> mozilla doesn't use g_thread library at all
<asac> mozillais probably willing to patch it if we come up with a patch :)
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no upstream report for it because we are using bleeding edge glib ... which noone else does
<asac> btw, does pressing F11 in gnome terminal bring it to full screen for you?
<asac> it always did ... but now i returned home and it doesn't work anymore
<asac> something really wierd is going on here
<asac> gaim has disappeared from menu as well
<asac> i mean before i left it always booted up on X startup ... together with gajim
<asac> now gaim isn't in menu anymore
<asac> system -> about ubuntu disappeared as well
<asac> i just have about gnome
<asac> gaim is really uninstalled :/
<asac> hmmm maybe it happened when i tried to install out firefox package here in feisty
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe time to upgrade to gutsy ;)
<asac> FUCKED: asac's main desktop
<gnomefreak> yes F11 gives me full screen and than back to normal
<gnomefreak> asac: gaim? pideon?
<gnomefreak> ah your still on feisty yes gaim would have been uninstalled about ubuntu should not have been touched
<gnomefreak> if it was touched than there is an issue (btw i pulled firefox out of repos well atleast source and 32bit. i will check 64 in a minute
<gnomefreak> nope its not in 64 binary
<asac> all was broken
<asac> i had to install ubuntu-desktop
<asac> and reboot
<gnomefreak> hmm thats odd
<asac> now things are as usual
<asac> yeah
<asac> when i installed ubuntu-desktop network-manager came up
<asac> and tear down my desktop network
<asac> i couldn't even reboot
<gnomefreak> ouch
<asac> hat to hard reset
<gnomefreak> wth
* asac still wonders where the keybindings had gone
<asac> now i can just press f11 to get terminal to fullscreen
<asac> e.g. for irssi and mutt
<gnomefreak> keybindings are with -desktop no?
<asac> i couldn't even open a new terminal tab with ctrl-T
<gnomefreak> well would have to be a different package
<asac> aeh ctrl-shift-t that is
<asac> what the keybinding for gnome-termainL?
<asac> never had that problem before ... anyway ... troubles are gone ;)
<gnomefreak> yes they should be in g-term settings i thought
<asac> maybe gconf was down or something
<asac> no idea
<gnomefreak> that is possible
<gnomefreak> we just had some tool-chain updates but that shouldnt have affected it or you if your on feisty
<asac> hope there was no tool-chain update in feisty ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> k ... tomorrow i will start to code mobile-browser of future
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> mozilla doesnt use g_thread?
<asac> no they don't
<gnomefreak> ummmmm
<asac> they have their own threading system
<gnomefreak> that might explain why we have errors it should call that first and its not calling it :)\
<asac> why should i link against a new library?
<asac> i mean ... ok if i use glib thread features then fine
<asac> but we don't use them
<gnomefreak> we dont use glib at all?
<gnomefreak> well the theads
<asac> we use glib ... but not gthread
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> which is a different library
<gnomefreak> we cant patch something we dont use
<gnomefreak> that would mean using it or "hiding" things
<asac> asac@hector:~$ pkg-config --list-all | egrep 'gthread|glib'
<gnomefreak> example: one patch can be "dont show glib warning"
<asac> glib-2.0                    GLib - C Utility Library
<asac> gthread-2.0                 GThread - Thread support for GLib
<asac> gnomefreak: the warning doesn't harm
<asac> as long as we don't see crashes because of that
<asac> and afaik we don't see them
<gnomefreak> asac: no but it causing extra bugs that we shouldnt have
<asac> i don't see that
<asac> i would refer those extra bugs to the general instability of glib development trunk
<asac> ... which we use
<asac> atm
<gnomefreak> i saw atleast one so far. when more people use it more will file
<asac> bugs posted != bugs exist
<gnomefreak> you must not have read same bug report on glib as me
<asac> the fact that people post a bug because of that warning shouldn't bother us
<asac> yeah ... other applications are definitly hit
<asac> e.g. those that use gthread ;)
<gnomefreak> i can mark as a dupe but almost 100% sure it will be removed as dupe
<asac> please get concrete ... which bugs?
<gnomefreak> bug 121277
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121277 in firefox "gusty firefox memory corruption warning" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121277
<asac> gnomefreak: atm most important bug in glib is that memory management is broken
<gnomefreak> bug 50722
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50722 in glibc "Memory problems on pthread_cancel()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50722
<gnomefreak> oh wait no
<gnomefreak> bug 116870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116870 in glib2.0 "[gutsy]  GSlice: g_thread_init() Warning messages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116870
<gnomefreak> sorry
<asac> yes ... exactly ... that bug looks related to broken memory management ... not gthread
<gnomefreak> 50722 was a mistake
<asac> same for that one
<gnomefreak> 116870 is the one i would dupe 121277
<asac> people that post the bug always think that its the warning that is the reason for that
<asac> in fact its broken memory managment ... aka gslice
<asac> which is not really related imo
<gnomefreak> but it looks as if they are reporting due to warning
<gnomefreak> warning == same
<gnomefreak> * Installing 1 assembly from libndesk-dbus1.0-cil into Mono   im not real sure about
<gnomefreak> warnings shouldnt install things
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> its all glib fault
<asac> should be non of our business
<gnomefreak> our packages throw same errors - installing part of it
<asac> its not an error but a warning after all :)
<gnomefreak> i agree 100% we should ignore them but once gutsy gets to where more people test more warning bugs will arise adn that is what i want to stop before it happens
<asac> ah ok
<asac> we can auto-reject those ;)
<gnomefreak> on what grounds?
<asac> hjmf_ can probably implement that easily
<gnomefreak> we dont use gthread
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> oh they are gonna love that.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> screw it lets do it ;)
<asac> we can redirect stderr to /dev/null in firefox start script :)
<gnomefreak> that will hide the warnings
<asac> yeah ... it will eat everything ;)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> lets wait a bit more
<asac> i hope that new glib version will bring more stability as new memory managment matures
<asac> we can review in 2-3 weeks
<gnomefreak> they already stated this wont be fixed on thier end (it is a new glib already
<asac> the warning?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> or the memory management bugs?
<gnomefreak> warning i know of for sure
<asac> they will fix the memory management issues ... for sure
<gnomefreak> btw small font isnt our issue either
<gnomefreak> saw a bug on it it was one of gnome libs or gconf that causes it
<asac> in my gutsy install i have really huge fonts ... but afaik its install dependent
<gnomefreak> i have extreamly small ones
<asac> yes its dpi detection that is broken
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> maybe i saw that in -devel
<asac> you should be able to fix manually if you cannot work anymore
<gnomefreak> anyway i saw it
<asac> ... e.g. aask on -desktop
<asac> but afaik the dpi bug has high prio atm
<asac> so a fix should land soon
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> we went to differnent dpi um maybe 75 iirc
<asac> so you say that the ugly fonts in tbird that you saw are related to that?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i think so
<asac> good
<asac> thats perfect ;)
<gnomefreak> once fixed ill tell you :)
<asac> just tell me if it isn'*t fixed in tribe-3
<asac> as well :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know ;) no worries
<asac> otherwise i won't see because for me all looks readable in gutsy
<gnomefreak> monday and on im gonna concern myself with sunbird for most of it until fixed and we can upload
<gnomefreak> than i have to worry if we should reject backporting it (i think we should) as we can use preview to host feisty backports
<asac> in genreal i would say that we (mt) don't do any backports
<asac> other than mt preview archive
* asac doesn't know anything about how backports work
<gnomefreak> i agree and im agreeing on the basis that we depend on way too many libs and stuff to backport
<asac> but i think its more like a volunteer efford
<gnomefreak> asac: ping jdong :) its always worked for me in past
<gnomefreak> but i ping him and say i have it built lets go for it
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... so redirect people requesting backports to him
<asac> if he wants to do it ... so be it
<asac> if he needs help he can always ask ;)
<gnomefreak> theres a process to  go through
* gnomefreak gets to skip it
<asac> only thing we might wanna do is backport 2.0 for dapper
<asac> so we can test how upgrade would break system
<gnomefreak> either way if backported we get the brunt of the crap anyway
<asac> hehe
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> person builds it and forgets it
<gnomefreak> all my packages are all over LP
<asac> for me backport should be something like in debian
<asac> ... there i don't have to care for it as well
<gnomefreak> backports are not supported afaik
<asac> right
<asac> e.g. like universe
<gnomefreak> the packages are well you got em you worry about them
<asac> which is why someone else should take care
<gnomefreak> IMNO the what 5-6 people that work on our team have enough crap to deal with
<asac> right ... and adding more procedures to just get backports is not what we want
<asac> we can use preview archive for that
<gnomefreak> correct
<gnomefreak> i like that better anyway
<asac> there we need no procedures ... and its obvious that its completely unsupported
<asac> ... e.g. provided outside ubuntu
<gnomefreak> atleast we know and tested what goes in preview
<asac> only tradeoff is that we don't have buildds
* gnomefreak can spin anything you need on i386 i dont need buildds
<asac> especially for architectures that noone has :)
<gnomefreak> ok point taken
<asac> maybe we should ask how the ppa thing works
<asac> that should give us buildds ;)
<gnomefreak> i was hoping in our post to forums someone would have said hey you need someone to build on ppc
<gnomefreak> yeah right
<gnomefreak> we need to be official at that point
<asac> yes ... but in general, there are not many ppc people out there at all
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> less sparc i would think
<gnomefreak> but either way we have 386 and 64
<gnomefreak> screw the rest
<gnomefreak> maybe one day ill get a sparc or ppc (been wanting ppc for a long time)
<asac> ppc is dying
<asac> just looking at ebay
<gnomefreak> yep they went to intel
<asac> powerbooks are still ridiculous expensive
<gnomefreak> yes they are
<gnomefreak> 2000 USD +
<gnomefreak> for new  not sure about used
<gnomefreak> well new g4's were around that
<asac> Apple Powerbook 15" G4 1,67 GHz 1,5GB 80GB NEU
<asac> -> $1k
<asac> NEU -> NEW
<gnomefreak> my aunt has a g3 desktop if they ever get rid of it i will get it
<asac> but 20hours to go
<gnomefreak> way too much
<asac> oh damn ... g3 is really slow
<asac> like 400 mhz ;)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> it will build just very slowly
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i wanted a ppc cause i never got the hang of OSX
<gnomefreak> wanted something to play with than install ubuntu on it ;)
<gnomefreak> but as of feisty our ppc ISO's are in ports
<asac> Apple PowerBook G4 12"
<asac> that might be interesting
<gnomefreak> 12"
<asac> 1,5 GHz PowerPC G4
<gnomefreak> thats a bit small
<gnomefreak> 1.5 is nice
<asac> actually i consider to get a new notebook with 12''
<gnomefreak> why so small?
<asac> because battery will last much longer
<asac> (at least i hope so)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> not on a mac
<asac> i want something that i can use for 8 hours or so
<asac> yeah ... looked at dell
<asac> the one i was looking for was 1350 EUR
<asac> so about $1800 ?
<gnomefreak> about that
<asac> no idea what exchange rate is
<gnomefreak> maybe a bit more
<asac> atm
<asac> ... pretty expensive though
<asac> but it has duo core
<gnomefreak> yes very
<asac> and 2gb memorey
<asac> and extended battery
<asac> unfortunately win XP
<asac> without option top drop that crap
<asac> gnomefreak: have you looked if the dell us systems with ubuntu come with discount vs. windows install?
<gnomefreak> 100 USD give or take
<asac> discount?
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> 1 350 Euros = 1 818.855 U.S. dollars
<asac> thats great
<asac> i cannot get something like that over here
<asac> e.g. without windows :/
<gnomefreak> they are about $400 USD for the laptop with ubuntu
* gnomefreak has already seen installing issues on those 
<gnomefreak> it was the same model but with windows installed trying to install ubuntu
<asac> so no discount?
<gnomefreak> e1505 i think is the model with ubuntu 1505 is windows
<gnomefreak> 100 dollars differnece from win to ubuntu
<asac> but win installed in the beginning?
<asac> or do you mean if you want to install ubuntu on your own
<asac> there are install issues?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> e.g. on original windows system
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> now dell offeres a 13,3'' notebook
<gnomefreak> e1505
* gnomefreak waits
<gnomefreak> 20:04 <ubotu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not  well-formed (invalid token): line 321, column 84
<asac> hmmm there was an advertisement on their site
<asac> but i cannot find the produkt :(/
<asac> OS: "Original Windows Vista Home Premium (32 Bit) - Deutsch"
<asac> argh
<asac> i hate german things (deutsch)
<asac> and i hate vista
<asac> i cannot even get a laptop with US keyboard layout here
<asac> its just depressing
<asac> i will sue germany for not getting a good keyboard layout that doesn't break my wrists
<asac> ... for programmers
<gnomefreak> asac: order one from US :)
<asac> i can't
<asac> dell doesn't allow me to get to their us site
<asac> the world is just too ignorant for me
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> yeah ... i even get "Microsoft Works 8.5 - Deutsch"
<asac> :)
<asac> most sucky thing in the world
<gnomefreak> 8.5
<gnomefreak> i think we have only 8.0 or 9.0 or 7.0
<gnomefreak> i dont think we have .5
<asac> and of course : "Interne leichte Tastatur - Deutsch (QWERTZ)"
<asac> "internal light keyboard - german"
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> i want one
<asac> note that its "internal" :-P
<gnomefreak> i know :)
<asac> most noteworthy
<asac> but hey they get a clue: "Ohne Modem" - "without modem" :)
<asac> wow
<asac> and they find it sad that i didn't select a "biometrisches Fingerabdruck-Lesegert" - "biometrical fingerprint reader"
<asac> how unfortunate
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> you do know its 2am in germany (where you are)
<asac> sure
<asac> i slept till 1200 :)
<gnomefreak> if you shop dont blame me when GF asks wtf you were shopping for
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<asac> i won't shop
* gnomefreak needs a new pc one of these days
<asac> i don't give people my money that are doing monkey business
<asac> fortunately you can buy parts ... and its not much more expensive than a ready to use pc
<asac> for laptops you cannot do taht
<gnomefreak> for this desktop i cant buy memory for it
<asac> i mean ... getting a board with a integrated intel video chip + memory + hd + prozessor -> done
<gnomefreak> way way too much for pc800
<asac> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> thats an idea if i knew how to put a MB in (but i can learn)
<asac> its really simple
<asac> if you don't mind to loose your current system you probably don't need a case
<gnomefreak> bios better be installed than
<asac>  ASUS P5B-VM G965
<asac> is a good board ... which i plan to buy for my gf
<gnomefreak> asus + ubuntu == bad i hear
<asac> it has a recent intel graphics chip ... which can play 3d-games :)
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> model i dont know
<gnomefreak> intels are getting good
<asac> Intel GMA X3000, Intel Clear Video Technology
<asac> thats the video chip i am looking for
<asac> X3100 exists as well
<gnomefreak> that has got to be nice since most of the are ~955
<asac> haven't found much desktop MB that have those new intel chips so far
<asac> yeah ... i think X3xxx is a real step forward ... and has pretty great linux support
* gnomefreak finds MB with nvidia chips
<asac> and MB is pretty cheap
<gnomefreak> and im scared of new 6600 > 7300
<gnomefreak> they also dont like to run in ubuntu
<asac> if you want to get a board with on-board graphics use intel please
<gnomefreak> or was it 6800
<asac> don't give money to people that are ignorant
<asac> and don't open specs
<gnomefreak> intel has free drivers dont they
<asac> i think intel specs are not completely open either... but at leasat parts of it
<asac> they have merged them to kernel tree
<asac> e.g. so yes ... they are really free
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<gnomefreak> thats an idea than
<asac> which is why i won't go for on-board ati/nvidia
<gnomefreak> nvidia has done me well for being less than 50.00 USD
<asac> for the card ... or whole mb?
<gnomefreak> card
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i think the board above is about 60 EUR
<asac> you can get one with older intel graphics for 40
<gnomefreak> yeah its above 100 easy here
<asac> hmm wierd .. i wouldn't expect the prices to really follow exchange rate
* gnomefreak hates to have to buy a P4 + mem + MB though
<asac> yeah ... but say you have 100 MB + 100 CPU + 150 MEM + 100 HD :) ... pretty cheap ;)
<gnomefreak> P4 == 300+
<asac> P4?
<gnomefreak> pentium 4
<asac> P4 doesn't exist anymore
<asac> her
<asac> e
<gnomefreak> i have one
<gnomefreak> what is it now celeron?
<gnomefreak> or duo core
<asac> AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ EE
<asac> Windsor 2x2.0GHz TRAY
<asac> thats for 70 EUR
<gnomefreak> thats not bad
<asac> though you need a fan for that ... but boxed is probably 5-10 EUR more
<gnomefreak> than a board to put it on
<asac>  Intel Celeron D331 2.66GHz BOX 256KB
<asac> thats 30 EUR
<asac>  Intel Celeron D346 3.06GHz BOX 256KB
<asac> thats 47
<gnomefreak> thats about 100 here i think
<asac> Intel Core2 Duo E4300 2x1.8GHz TRAY 2MB
<gnomefreak> maybe 70
<asac> thats 100 EUR
<asac> core2 is pretty expensive
<asac> don't know if its really worth it
<asac> imo amd x2 are better in price
<asac> maybe this one i interesting:
<asac>  Intel Pentium D805 2x2.66GHz BOX 2MB Dual Core
<asac> 85 EUR
<gnomefreak> 100EUR == 134.73
<gnomefreak> thats it
<asac> yes
<asac> atm :)
<asac> wait another year and it will be 150
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah no kidding
<asac> it was 100EUR = 70 ... about 4 years ago
<asac> but then came mr. bush
<gnomefreak> it changes so often but that isnt the prices over here that is price if i went there
<asac> taking in zillions of debts ;)
<asac> i think U.S. took debt in one single year for war on terror that was about half of germany GDP
<asac> but probably off topic ;)
<asac> wow ...  Intel Core2 Quad Extreme QX6800 4x2.93GHz TRAY -> 1.130 EUR
<asac> aeh 1198
<asac> amazing
<asac> anyway :)
<gnomefreak> AMD Athlon 64 3800-X2 Socket-AM2 105.00
<gnomefreak> im gone for the night i need to get ready for bed 4am comes fast
<asac> 4am?
<asac> whats then?
<gnomefreak> wake up time
<asac> btw, i found us ubuntu site
<asac> why so early? its sunday
<gnomefreak> you did?
<gnomefreak> laying sod
<gnomefreak> unless it rains
* asac looking what sod is
<asac> oh ... sounds like hard work
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> grass
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> sod == precut grass
<asac> no problem ... like to learn new words
<asac> yeah ... like you can roll it out?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> i think there is a similar german word for it
<asac> like gras-sohle
<asac> sohle -> sod (somehow)
<asac> but unsure
<asac> ok .. then good night ... get some sleep
<asac> cu tomorrow
<asac> lets see if dell ships to germany
<gnomefreak> cu tomorrow
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> hehe i think i will take "Flamingo Pink " color :)
<asac> night
<asac> they don't ship to germany :(
<asac> ok out :/
<dimas__> hello
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-23
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DWDM for an intro, when you're done with your study ;)
<asac> fta: yeah thats it
<fta> http://www.snotr.com/video/76
<asac> optical cross connects ... yay
<asac> are there any "pure" optical solutions?
<fta> not in IP
<fta> routing is still difficult
<asac> yeah ... for static routings i guess
<asac> well, but big lines can have quite static routings ... at least for a few hops :)
<fta> transmission is possible in full optics (DWDM), but IP inside (L3) still needs optic-electric-optic conversions
<fta> wave lengths commutation vs packets routing
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what i mean :)
 * asac feels unqualified to do any serious discussion on this topic
<fta> and i feel tired after so much sports yesterday and today
<asac> fta: bike?
<fta> yes
<fta> with +27°C
<asac> fta: i envy you
<asac> weather could be better here for two weeks already
<fta> btw, i'll be traveling for the 1st half of july
<asac> holiday?
<fta> no
<fta> well, half
<asac> fta: ok ... so starting next week?
<fta> yep
<asac> fta: do you look into install.rdf to get the addons version in check-extensions script?
<fta> yes, but there are exceptions :(
<asac> fta: for non-amo extensions?
<fta> useragentswitcher => config.properties
<asac> fta: ok. so to properly check the version we need to spin the package :/
<asac> fta: but well
<fta> webdeveloper => config.properties + config_common.properties  + config_seamonkey.properties + ...
<asac> we can make that pluggable
<asac> e.g. custom_extensions_version_command :)
<asac> fta: is webdeveloper packaged by unpacking amo .xpi?
<fta> donno
<asac> thats painful
<fta> indeed
<asac> fta: but webdeveloper is not synched from AMO apperantly
<asac> so falls in the "not-yet-covered" upstream source category
<fta> it's not really difficult
<fta> lol  http://home.kairo.at/blog/2008-06/soccer_impact_on_internet_usage
<asac> yeah cool ;)
<Jazzva> fta, read about wdm. Interesting :).
<Jazzva> But no, we don't mention optical telecom at all...
<Jazzva> Thanks for the link :)
<jdhore> howdy
<jdhore> I'm noticing a pretty big issue in Firefox-3.0 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<jdhore> Simply, jemalloc seems broken
<asac> good ... kaze built
<LimCore> is this a known bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/242322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242322 in firefox "invalid rendering of pages - wrong size of some links" [Undecided,New]
<asac> LimCore: please search bugzilla.mozilla.org
<asac> LimCore: ffox 3 still has a some rendering issues, so there might be a bug open there
<asac> LimCore: go to advanced search page and select the layout component
<asac> or gfx
<asac> to get a search on a valid bug base :)
<LimCore> ok I will look in time then
<asac> cool. thanks
<Jazzva> Hey, asac... About extension merges. Since we're not doing it with debian, do we wanna keep lower version (for example debian has 0.14-1, and we use 0.14-0ubuntu1), or not?
<asac> ha ... i am not allowed to contact gmail.com anymore because i am in germany
<asac> really really stupid
<asac> Jazzva: given that we override their changes we should use higher version imo
<Jazzva> ok... just to correct then. I thought that maybe we could use lower version, and then indicate in merges that we mostly diverged from them for now, but that wouldn't be easier :)
<Jazzva> Then I should also include debian's changelog entry
<asac> yes, use higher version so it disappears from the MoM list
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> yay. two more merges that I'm doing for sure :). Though, both are extensions :)
<Yannig> Hi asac :-)
<Yannig> (and hello everybody)
<asac> hi Yannig
<Yannig> I found a problem with Firefox po :-)
<Yannig> It cannot be re-imported into Launchpad :p
<Yannig> On 2008-06-15 14:49+0000 (7 days 55 minutes ago), you uploaded a file
<Yannig> with Occitan (post 1500) (oc) translations for firefox in Ubuntu Hardy
<Yannig> package "firefox-3.0" to Launchpad.
<Yannig> We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format:
<Yannig> PO file: duplicate msgid ending on line 78
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be TBA. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
<jdhore> is anyone here?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks for minutes they look good
<gnomefreak> jdhore: whats up?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, lemme copy what i said way earlier...1 sec
<jdhore> <jdhore> howdy
<jdhore> <jdhore> I'm noticing a pretty big issue in Firefox-3.0 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<jdhore> <jdhore> Simply, jemalloc seems broken
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, no problem :)
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have anything on UWN by chance?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: jemalloc?
<gnomefreak> care to elaborate?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, the new firefox3 memory allocator that makes Firefox suck a lot less
<gnomefreak> jdhore: let me try this. what is the problem
<jdhore> Basically, after only running Firefox for a short time, it's getting up to ~500MB of RAM in use whereas i NEVER had the nightly binaries from Mozilla hit over ~250MB RAM in use
<rzr> hi,
<gnomefreak> jdhore: does this also happen in safe mode?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, yes
<rzr> I just booted an outdated hardy
<rzr> and FF3 is pretty unstable
<rzr> Let's see if reboot can help
<gnomefreak> jdhore: does this include flash and java pages as well as text pages?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, some flash, but not much and no java (I don't even have JRE installed)
<jdhore> and only 3 extensions
<jdhore> (all of which are FF3 compatible, i did no overrides)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: camplatible or not doesnt mean they work but sinc eyou claim it happens in safe mode it doesnt matter on extensions at all.
<jdhore> true
<jdhore> I remembered that just after i mentioned that
<gnomefreak> jdhore: please file a bug using Help > Report a Problem and follow the instructions on filing a bug than give me bug link please
 * gnomefreak reading about any upstream issues with 1.9 atm
<jdhore> gnomefreak, It's not there...or it's greyed out
<gnomefreak> jdhore: its greyed out?
<gnomefreak> asac: !!! where are you?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: its not greyed out here
<jdhore> kinda hard to tell (grey text on black background = not easy to read)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: is this Ubuntu's version of firefox?
<jdhore> Yes
<jdhore> but i should mention that i'm on Debian Testing, not Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jdhore: that would do it
<jdhore> lemme guess
<gnomefreak> jdhore: we dont recommend nor do we advocate using binaries from Ubuntu on Debian nor vice versa
<gnomefreak> jdhore: you will encounter problems some small some bigger than you will ever see again
<jdhore> you guys put libjemalloc (or whatever it uses) in the system so it depended on a shared library which Debian doesn't have?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: suggestion compile it from source use ubuntus source and compile for debian
<jdhore> gnomefreak, i didn't use binaries, i built it from source in the Debian-approved way
<jdhore> (used the ubuntu sources and cowbuilder)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: that is very possible is it in the control file for Ubuntu firefox
<jdhore> i didn't notice it in the control file
<gnomefreak> jdhore: see if its missing from iceweasel source
<jdhore> I noticed a few patches in debian/patches relating to jemalloc, but i didn't want to remove them
<gnomefreak> jdhore: what version of xulrunner are you using?
<jdhore> 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> jdhore: they are needed for our build dont remove them
<gnomefreak> jdhore: debians? or built from our source?
<jdhore> yours
<jdhore> (built from source)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: see if iceweasel has same issue but if i had to guess there is gona be alot more depends that you will need
<gnomefreak> i dont have  adebian chroot handy atm
<jdhore> iceweasel doesn't have the same issue, they explicitly compile jemalloc out
<jdhore> - Use MOZILLA_NO_JEMALLOC instead of LD_PRELOAD to disable jemalloc.
<gnomefreak> jdhore: than that sounds like a depend issue
<gnomefreak> jdhore: your missing a few deps
<jdhore> gnomefreak, can you give me a full list? cuz...I assume the debian/control file is missing a few
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 Depends: fontconfig Depends: psmisc Depends: debianutils Depends: xulrunner-1.9 Depends: libatk1.0-0 Depends: libc6 Depends: libcairo2 Depends: libfontconfig1 Depends: libfreetype6 Depends: libgcc1 Depends: libglib2.0-0 Depends: libgtk2.0-0 Depends: libnspr4-0d Depends: libpango1.0-0 Depends: libstdc++6 Depends: zlib1g
<laptopnenolod> why does ubuntu's firefox-3 disable jemalloc?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: they do not include xulrunner deps
<gnomefreak> and most likely that is where the issue is
<gnomefreak> laptopnenolod: we dont
<gnomefreak> laptopnenolod: we built with it and its built in xulrunner not ff
<jdhore> laptopnenolod, i'm talking to them right now about that
<laptopnenolod> hmm
<jdhore> laptopnenolod, it seems we're missing some dependencies which was the big list he pasted when you first joined
<gnomefreak> laptopnenolod: debian builds without it
<laptopnenolod> jdhore, no, we have all of the deps i think
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9 Depends: libatk1.0-0 Depends: libc6 Depends: libcairo2 Depends: libdbus-1-3 Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 Depends: libfontconfig1 Depends: libfreetype6 Depends: libgcc1 Depends: libglib2.0-0 Depends: libgtk2.0-0 Depends: libhunspell-1.2-0 Depends: libidl0 Depends: libnspr4-0d Depends: libnss3-1d Depends: libpango1.0-0 Depends: libsqlite3-0 Depends: libstartup-notification0 Depends: libstdc++6
<gnomefreak>  Depnds: lib0x11-6 Depends: libxft2 Depends: libxrender1 Depends: libxt6 Depends: python2.5 Depends: zlib1g Conflicts: <j2re1.4> Breaks: devhelp Breaks: epiphany-gecko Breaks: midbrowser Breaks: yelp
<gnomefreak> jdhore: also neeed the build deps and they are in the debian/control for both packages to see what you are missing
<jdhore> gnomefreak, right, we built agains the debian/control files, so if those deps are in it, we built with them
<gnomefreak> fta: i dont have a ff3 source handy ar eyou around?
<gnomefreak> jdhore: did you leave any out?
<laptopnenolod> gnomefreak, we imported the mozilla specific deps from ubuntu. so we have them
<gnomefreak> ones that maybe debiuan doesnt use or doesnt have right version of?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, the way cowbuilder (what i used to build) works is that it won't build the package unless all deps in debian/control are met
<laptopnenolod> gnomefreak, our package set derivates majorly from debian's
<jdhore> (Debian Testing's)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: what about flags?
<laptopnenolod> yes, that too
<gnomefreak> will it skip build flags?
<gnomefreak> if cant be met?
<laptopnenolod> no
<gnomefreak> are you running it in cowbuilder?
 * gnomefreak wonders if its like pbuilder only sets everything up in basic temp chroot
<jdhore> cowbuilder is almost exactly like pbuilder
<jdhore> (except you can chroot into the build environment)
<gnomefreak> if you built it with everything i dont se ehow its a Ubuntu issue since ours works fine built and ran on Ubuntu, im trying to cross out everything but running environment since i cant do that atm
<gnomefreak> jdhore: can you run it in cowbuilder?
<jdhore> no
<jdhore> I have no X in cowbuilder
<gnomefreak> if you can chroot into it you should be able to run it. mind you do it witha  new profile
<jdhore> nor do i really want to
<gnomefreak> yes i know the feeling but since you need to test it in the build enviornment to see what the issue is i dont see another choice that will work. maybe build a Ubuntu chroot and test it in there. than remove it once test is done but again new profile
<jdhore> The build environment is identical to the running environment
<gnomefreak> jdhore: as of right now our build works without xulrunner issues from what i can tell ( on a basic system without extensions and such
<gnomefreak> jdhore: i dont think so
<gnomefreak> jdhore: build-environment needs to have Ubuntu packages not just one or 2.
<jdhore> well...fewer packages in the build environment, but other than that, yes, 100% identical packages and package versions
<jdhore> oh
<jdhore> crap
<gnomefreak> if you dont have the packages needed to build on Ubuntu it wont build on Ubuntu
<jdhore> we have the packages
<gnomefreak> if i tried to build a hardy package on gutsy but used gutsy packages it will still fail to run on hardy since it wasnt built on hardy
<jdhore> all of them with the same names, and probably similar versions, they just have none of the Ubuntu packages
<jdhore> *patches
<gnomefreak> jdhore: example if you built on ubuntu's nss than most likely it wont run on debians. you need to try taking debian packages and renaming them and change build-options to see if it will build and run
<jdhore> IT RUNS
<jdhore> IT BUILDS
<jdhore> This is not the issue
<jdhore> The issue is that jemalloc doesn't bloody work
<gnomefreak> jdhore: BUT IT FAILS TO WORK PROPERLY
<gnomefreak> hint do you think Mike stopped that just in package?
<gnomefreak> i would assume theres a lib or 4 that is needed for that
<jdhore> I'd say more like you guys bloody screwed something up
<gnomefreak> does debian have any of them at all
<gnomefreak> jdhore: but it wortks here
<gnomefreak> jdhore: so we couldnt have we left upstream build-options as is you change them
<jdhore> Why the hell diedn't you guys just leave jemalloc working stock from Mozilla and be bloody happy
<jdhore> ?
<gnomefreak> we didint disable it
<gnomefreak> it works fine
<jdhore> you made it shared it looks like
<gnomefreak> debian build disables it
<gnomefreak> we didnt change upstream anything for that.
<gnomefreak> jdhore: take a look at our patches and tell me what one changes it in any way
<jdhore> Drop LDFLAGS workaround now that jemalloc is no longer a static lib.
<jdhore>     We still ship jemalloc as a shared lib
<jdhore> xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: did you happen to get final
<gnomefreak> and yes i can see him doing that
<gnomefreak> jdhore: did upstream apply the patch ?
<jdhore> yes, i did get final, and i looked though the changelog from there till final and i saw no patches or entries that reverted that patch
<jdhore> How the hell do i know?
 * gnomefreak really getting tired of this static vs shared upstream topics
<jdhore> It is static in Firefox upstream, i know this for a fact
<gnomefreak> jdhore: grab final build from us and look to see if patch is still there or to use old patcha nd see if the upstream file has been changed to match
<jdhore> it is
<gnomefreak> jdhore: thats not what i meant
<gnomefreak> jdhore: this isnt the first time this bug has been brought up
<gnomefreak> static vs shared
<jdhore> IT HAS NOT BEEN REVERTED IN THE CHANGELOG. THERE IS NOTHING NEWER THAN THAT EVEN REFERRING TO JEMALLOC.
<gnomefreak> its an upstream bug
<jdhore> ah
<gnomefreak> jdhore: changelog doesnt tell you everything BTW
<gnomefreak> its kind of like a set of notess
<gnomefreak> notes
<jdhore> true, but there are still patches in the debian/patches directory in final that mention you guys doing shit with jemalloc
<gnomefreak> jdhore: asac and fta are more caught up on the static/shared issues, since noone likes that we build shared it has been in upstream bugs but numbers escape me its been a while and i was concerned only in aspect of Tbird-3
<jdhore> right
<jdhore> so now it becomes a huge pain in the ass cuz now we have to build with Mozilla source...yay...
<gnomefreak> jdhore: its because we build shared and they want us to build static as far as i know. i have been busy with "real life" to keep track of the builds off hand. this was a moot subject when i left and still shouldnt effact our build since noone in Ubuntu sees it
<gnomefreak> jdhore: you should do that anyway
<gnomefreak> jdhore: that way you dont add ubuntu/debian/RH bugs in your package
<jdhore> right, i guarantee that's where the problem is since mozilla builds static and their nightly binaries worked fine
<gnomefreak> we dont build from debian ;)
<jdhore> true, but it's a huge pain for packages as...large/expansive as Firefox and XULRunner
<gnomefreak> jdhore: try building them every week for months
<gnomefreak> it becomes natural
<jdhore> heh...true :P
 * gnomefreak toatally forgot about shared/static :(
<gnomefreak> but i still cant say its that that is causing the main issue since our build doesnt show any leakage signs that i have heard about so you may stioll have the issue after changing build flags.
<armin76> hrm
<gnomefreak> but our build is built to run on ubuntu nothing else :)
<armin76> asac: looks like ff3 segfaults on ppc
<armin76> asac: if built with -O2
<armin76> or -Os
<gnomefreak> armin76: hes not here right now if you see him please smack him for me ;)
 * armin76 smacks gnomefreak for not fixing it
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> -02 should be fine, so it leads me to think its the lack of support for PPC
<gnomefreak> ever since it moved to ports i dont think we have one to test on anymore
<gnomefreak> IIRC asac was only one with a PPC for the longest time
<asac> jdhore: so whats your issue about jemalloc?
<jdhore> asac, according to a friend, building it shared is the stupidest thing in the world
<jdhore> if you make a library which overrides a function in glibc(), the library will be ignored
<jdhore> the only way to override functions in glibc is by static linking
<jdhore> Basically, if you try to use shared linking, it will ignore jemalloc, it will only not if you use static linking
<gnomefreak> something bothers me why did we add that to changelog if mozilla didnt comply with what was said :(
<gnomefreak> we dont build with --disable-* nor --enable-* with static or shared so it would build as Mozilla had wanted from waht i can tell
<asac> jdhore: doesnt it depend on the load orderß
<gnomefreak> orderß what is that last char?
<asac> ?
<jdhore> gnomefreak, there were manual defines (or something) in one of the debian/patches
<asac> jdhore: non of these patches in debian/patches are applied. look in debian/patches/series
<jdhore> asac, no, not if you're overriding the default malloc
<gnomefreak> jdhore: that would have been workaround no?
<jdhore> asac, nope, only 3 weren't applied
<asac> jdhore: i am pretty sure you can use LD_PRELOAD ... so why wouldnt it depend on the load order?
<jdhore> and i can guarantee at least one of them has nothing to do with jemalloc
<asac> jdhore: not sure what you are talking about
<jdhore> asac, because that's for normal libraries, not libraries overriding glibc's native calls
<asac> jdhore: name the patches of concern and i can tell you more
<jdhore> 1 sec
<jdhore> drop_bz418016 in xulrunner looks like the patch of concern
<asac> jdhore: that one is not applied
<gnomefreak> LMAO i show more in series than i do in patches
<asac> jdhore: actually i dont understand how malloc should be technical different to other library functions ... that said, I think its still used.
<asac> if its not i dont care much either :)
<asac> as then it doesnt hurt and we are just tracking upstream behaviour here
<asac> jdhore: ok works here :)
<jdhore> hmm? What does?
<asac> jdhore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22397/
<asac> overloading malloc :)
<asac> in a shared lib
<asac> but the paste above in a file "test.c"
<asac> gcc -fPIC -shared -o libtest.so test.c
<asac> then make a main.c with:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22399/
<asac> and build gcc -ltest -L. -Wl,-rpath=$PWD/ main.c
<asac> then run
<asac> ./a.out
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> can we tryt o keep patches under 10,000 lines :(
<asac> gnomefreak: the hunspell patch is just so big because it moves files :)
<gnomefreak> this is the old gconf patch
<gnomefreak> its huge
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> gnomefreak: its in mobile build
<gnomefreak> this looks liek the patch that we used as workaround
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> i have to move the gconf part to some shared component and punch that into a separate package
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> jdhore: anyway ... this all isnt really relevant as jemalloc isnt used anymore in final afaict :)
<jdhore> uhh
<jdhore> Yes it is
<asac> jdhore: nope
<asac> $ strace -f -eopen 2>&1 firefox | grep jemalloc
<asac> ... see: deadly silence
<asac> not loaded
<jdhore> right
<jdhore> and there's where the problem is
<asac> jdhore: thats upstream
<asac> jdhore: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so
<jdhore> because according to the Mozilla devs, it is still used in FF3 final
<asac> then run
<asac>  strace -f -eopen 2>&1 firefox | grep jemalloc
<asac> open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so", O_RDONLY) = 3
<asac> open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so", O_RDONLY) = 3
<asac> jdhore: no its not
<gnomefreak> beta4 was last post i can see by devels on jemalloc
<asac> i saw that patch landing before release that disabled it with the hint "dont use by default and let distros whatever they want"
<asac> chances that i am wrong exist, but I'd say its < 10%
<jdhore> asac, I followed the svn commits up to the day before final
<asac> jdhore: mozilla isnt in svn :)
<jdhore> and i never saw a ptch that disabled jemalloc by default
<jdhore> asac, i know, before they switched over to hg
<asac> jdhore: before that it was in cvs ;)
<jdhore> hmm...thought it was svn...Well...no matter, i followed bonzai which shows all cvs commits
<jdhore> asac, you lose, sir
<jdhore> 18:36:06  < jdhore> Is jemalloc still used on Linux on FF3 final?
<jdhore> 18:42:16  < dmose> jdhore: yes
<gnomefreak> Memory cycles are broken and collected by an automated cycle collector, a new memory allocator reduces fragmentation, hundreds of leaks have been fixed, and caching strategies have been tuned.
<gnomefreak> but fails to say what
<gnomefreak> i got it from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0/releasenotes/
<jdhore> gnomefreak, this was coming from dmose who is one of the lead FF3 Linux people
<gnomefreak> jdhore: i wasnt looking at this channel i was reading
<jdhore> gnomefreak, i know, it's not very technical in the release notes, but i'm sure i would've been corrected when i said jemalloc in firefox3's dev channel
<gnomefreak> than why did mike decide default was not best?
<jdhore> who's mike?
<gnomefreak> debians Maintainer
<asac> jdhore:
<asac> $ mv /home/asac/.mozilla /home/asac/.mozilla.bak
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp/qw/firefox$ pwd
<asac> /tmp/qw/firefox
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp/qw/firefox$ ls libjemalloc.so
<asac> libjemalloc.so
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp/qw/firefox$ strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | grep jemalloc
<asac> nothing
<gnomefreak> sure there are more than just him but as i recall he is head Mozilla maintianer for debian
<asac> so they definitly ship shared and dont use it
<jdhore> yes
<asac> jdhore: and they dont use static either :)
<jdhore> because you bloody disabled it or something
<asac> jdhore: thats upstream build :)
<asac> jdhore: look ad the pwd in my paste
<asac> its just upstream firefox ... nothing else
<asac> er
<asac> jdhore: ok i stand corrected. in any case. its optional and we dont change any configure flag for that
<jdhore> again, not according to dmose who is a ff3 dev
<asac> i can surely look into this. but imo it doesnt really matter performance wise
<asac> i know him :)
<jdhore> Actually, it quite does
<jdhore> It dropped my RAM usage of firefox in half the day they enabled it
<jdhore> and no, i'm not being sarcastic
<gnomefreak> asac: did you grab 3.1?
<asac> jdhore: try what i said
<jdhore> ?
<asac> jdhore: export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so
<asac> then firefox
<asac> (with our build)
<asac> ill use it a bit for now
<asac> jdhore: in any case: its shared, not static
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: did you find out about LP blogging?
<asac> and it works ... if it works  for upstream ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it doesn't exist. I filed a wishlist bugreport
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok thanks i was gonna ask if you didnt get around to it
 * gnomefreak scared to touch email
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it's ok :). Do you need a bug report num?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah please i would like to follow it
<gnomefreak> damn i forgot we set -t :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, bug 242211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242211 in launchpad "Wishlist: Enable announcement feature for team pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242211
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thank you again ;)
<Jazzva> np :)
<gnomefreak> 629 in one box
<armin76> jemalloc fails to compile with glibc-2.3 fyi
<gnomefreak> ha i found a bug on it :)
<gnomefreak> armin76: just got that email
<gnomefreak> asac: jdhore http://pastebin.mozilla.org/466509
<asac> gnomefreak: whats that?
<gnomefreak> thats someone building it failing on glib atleast hope it isnt
<armin76> jemalloc doesn't support glibc-2.3
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: try http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/miscpatches/jemalloc_in_xul.patch
<asac> in xulrunner-1.9 package
<gnomefreak> ok i have to do email first
<asac> just add it to debian/patches/ and debian/patches/series
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. ill spin here on my own then :)
<armin76> asac: it segfaults on ppc! :P
<asac> armin76: why?
<armin76> http://bugs.gentoo.org/228957
<asac> armin76: thats a bogus backtrace :)
<asac> no symbols nothing
<armin76> asac: see latest comment :P
<asac> most likely compiler flags by mad-gentoo user :)
<armin76> lol
<asac> armin76: can you reproduce with our builds?
 * asac hits the push-back button
<armin76> okay, i'll build an ubuntu chroot, if it fails, you buy me a ppc! :P
<asac> haha
<armin76> i'm still updating my chroot, 69 of 103 packages
<asac> brave
<gnomefreak> anyone have a man page for firefox-3??
<armin76> well, its been 6 months or more
<asac> armin76: not much then ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> because ther eis a bug on us not having one
<gnomefreak> bug 115112
<armin76> Linux luna 2.6.14-hardened #1 Tue Nov 15 21:55:38 UTC 2005 ppc 7447/7457, altivec supported CHRP Pegasos2 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115112 in firefox "Missing man page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115112
<asac> "firefox is a command you can use to start firefox manually. None of the command line options provided by that command are not ment for public consumption and should be treated as if they were non-existing
<asac> err s/non ment/ment/
<asac> err^2 s/not ment/ment/
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure what content would fit into such a manpage
<gnomefreak> not sure what the person is even looking for TBH
<gnomefreak> maybe firefox -safe-mode or firefox -P?
<gnomefreak> otherwise i couldnt tell you that is the first time ive seen that bug
<asac> gnomefreak: well. if we get a contribution we can add that manpage
<asac> jdhore: ok, i identified the issue
<armin76> firefox --help :P
<jdhore> asac, awesome
<jdhore> what is it?
<gnomefreak> bug 241722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241722 in firefox-3.0 "Segfault when closing Gmail tabs whilst logged in." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241722
<asac> jdhore: firefox build --with-lib-xul doesnt link against libjemalloc ... its not a build option that we are missing, but a bug in build system
<jdhore> asac: you
<asac> jdhore: i am currently trying to build xulrunner with the patch above
<jdhore>  /kickban jdhore
<jdhore> :P
<jdhore> ah
<jdhore> cool
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/miscpatches/jemalloc_in_xul.patch
<asac> that patch basically links jemalloc against xulrunner-bin and xulrunner-stub
<jdhore> thx, if it builds, will you push a -0ubuntu3 or wait till you get more patches?
<asac> which - if i am not mistaken - should make the firefox binary produced by --with-libxul also build against that
<asac> jdhore: when the patch works well, i can upload that to intrepid quite timely
<jdhore> sweet
<gnomefreak> email done for now
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> fta: do you know why our build doesnt use run-mozilla.sh ? is that because of upstrea libxul-sdk behaviour or because of our firefox.sh thing?
<asac> (firefox-3.0)
<fta> libxul-sdk
<asac> k
<asac> lets see if -rpath=. helps
<asac> i am actually quite happy that our firefox doesnt tweak LD_LIBRARY_PATH :)
<asac> lets hope it can stay that way
<gnomefreak> but as you see it involves more patches?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> apt-xapian-index hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i dont remember that package
<gnomefreak> but it looks like its been here
<asac> hehe .... ok, so fedor ships _all_ langpacks enabled by default :=
<jdhore> heh
<jdhore> That's intelligent :P
<asac> well ... definitly consumes startup cycles for ffox :)
<jdhore> and prolly for everything else
<jdhore> hopefully grep will fix their utf8 bug soon
<asac> not sure if its all languages to be fair. but there are a lot
<asac> thing 20 or so
<jdhore> A lot of stuff uses grep (compiling, opening apps, booting) and with this bug, grepping is ~7x slower than with the locale set to C
<asac> when they pushed back fedora 9 two weeks or so i envied them as i thought they would get rc1 ;)
<asac> but that didnt made the train
<asac> :)
<asac> fortunatley ;=
<asac> 3.0 b5
<jdhore> yea
<jdhore> Fedora 9 is the most hack-job distro i've ever seen
<asac> why?
<asac> in NM 0.7 the VPN tab in connection editor just shows a standard "wired" form :)
<asac> i saw that on trunk, but always assumed that dan fixed that for the fedora release or something
<jdhore> they used a development version of X that STILL hasn't gone gold today, and no binary nVidia or ATI drivers were available for about a month after the F9 release
<asac> oh
<asac> 1.5.0
<asac> i thought they shipped that ;)
<asac> we ship 1.4.9999999 :)
<jdhore> 1.5.0 isn't out yet
<jdhore> It's still at 1.9.9999
<asac> but maybe it just works for us because we ship those modules on our own :)
<asac> jdhore: yeah. but i think they have a 1.5.0....pre version :)
<jdhore> yea
<jdhore> RC2
<asac> we have a 1.4.999post :)
<jdhore> and Hardy shipped 1.4.1
<asac> right ;)
<jdhore> Also, i think they shipped with glibc 2.8 which wasn't final till a few weeks after F9 Final
<asac> ok, so flash is not installed by default. is that RH enterprise that ships that?
<jdhore> no, i think no RH-based distros ship with it
<asac> hmm
<asac> so how do i install flash?
<asac> a redhat guy claimed that they use nspluginwrapper in between
<asac> i doubt that this happens if i install the adobe.com binary
<jdhore> asac, you have to enable the livna repo and get it from there
 * asac looks in software sources
<asac> ok apparently locked (though not really obvious in UI) by the running package upgrade
<asac> which is not really verbose i have to admit
<jdhore> http://rpm.livna.org/rlowiki/
<asac> i dont see what its doing, just that its doing something
<asac> hmm ... apparently thats their visualization of packagekit
<asac> lets see if adobe has fixed their installer :)
<asac> ok at least that works ... looks like
<asac> ha ... too early
<asac> so adobe still doesnt support ffox 3 on linux
<asac> at least not through the plugin finder service
<asac> sad thing :-P
<asac> selinux attach warnings in default install ... yay ;)
<asac> mono tries to access /dev/null :)
<asac> damn. this initial package upgrade is still running and i have no clue what its doing :(
<jdhore> asac, did that patch succeed?
<asac> jdhore: in principal yes. in pratice now ;)
<jdhore> hehe
<asac> firefox binary wants to pull in libjemalloc.so
<asac> but doesnt find it, because its nowhere :)
<fta> asac, wanna sponsor mozilla-devscripts 0.09 for intrepid ? i want to close it, it's big enough
<asac> and if you build --with-libxul-sdk firefox binary is really a binary
<asac> not a script that sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<jdhore> gotcha, and i assume the patch puts it somewhere that firefox will find it?
<asac> jdhore: no. the patch establish the behaviour above. the patch that makes firefox find it is still missing
<jdhore> ah :(
<fta> asac, what's the problem with jemalloc ?
<asac> fta: not used ;)
<fta> eh? when did it stop being used ?
<asac> fta: when upstream dropped it from being statically linked against libxul
<fta> hm
<fta> did you fix it ?
<asac> phone (one sec)
<asac> fta: will be back in 6 minutes. have to grab some food
<asac> fta: no its not completely fixed
<asac> problem is that i dont want to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> good fedora has no jemalloc either ;)
<asac> even though they add the proper library path
<asac> hehe
<asac> they would win with my patch
<asac> i have to be more "ingoratn" and add xulrunner to ld.so.conf :(
<jdhore> why is everyone breaking or not using jemalloc? It's awesome and made of epic win
<asac> jdhore: its upstream who broke it for us :)
<jdhore> ah
<asac> they didnt think about distros shipping xulrunner
<jdhore> and they don't really give a crap about linux (at least beltzner doesn't)
<asac> well. actually, i think that nobody in the distros really welcomed the crazy idea to replace glibc malloc
<jdhore> True, but they should if it helps as much as it does
<asac> i dont have any hard numbers
<asac> it surely help a bunch on windows
<asac> err
<asac> on their builds :)
<asac> they use the old libc dont they?
<asac> ok at least they dont do that anymore
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-24
<fta> asac, which distros are building ff with xul sdk like us ? do we know ?
<asac> fta: fedora does
<asac> fta: i have it now installed in VM :)
<asac> jdhore: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head
<asac> fixed in rev 295
<asac> but i will not upload instantly. have to think about that approach and if its really worth it
<asac> so ... let it bake in fta PPA :)
<asac> fta: gentoo too :)
<asac> fta: debian now as well and not sure about suse or mandrake
<asac> they are quite inactive in mozilla community
<asac> and are known to run-behind :)
<fta> debian started after us, i guess gentoo too (armin76 ?), any idea for fedora ?
<fta> do they have changelogs ?
<asac> fta: they started after us
<asac> but release b5 in fedora 9 like 2 weeks after hardy was out
<jdhore> asac, do i only have to pull the xulrunner from head or do i have to pull firefox from head as well?
<asac> fta: caillon started on the packages while i was porting epiphany
<fta> so we started 1st ? :)
<asac> jdhore: you need to build xulrunner from that branch. then you have to respin firefox unfortunately as well
<jdhore> i can do that
<asac> fta: sure
<jdhore> As long as i don't have to pull FF from bzr as well :)
<fta> asac, if branches are stable, i can update my ppa now
<asac> fta: even when we started to seriously port things to xulrunner in the beginning of hardy we were the only ones using it
<fta> cool
<asac> fta: let me open ubuntu3
<fta> asac, i already have an ubuntu3 (ff)
<asac> fta: any changes?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> i  see
<fta> asac, tell me when i can start the sync
<asac> fta: 3
<asac> fta: 2
<asac> fta: 1
<asac> rev 286
<asac> :)
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> xul is now 296 i guess
<asac> fta: at least fedora uses versioned pkglib dirs too
<fta> expected, if they still have xul 1.8
<asac> fta: no they dont
<asac> fta: they always had versioned dirs :)
<asac> at least thats what i remember
<fta> but pkglib dir is not versioned
<asac> fta: no? xulrunner-1.9pre?
<asac> thats versioned imo
<asac> fta: xulrunner-1.9
<asac> fta: firefox-3.0b5
<asac> fta: so i meant $pkglibdir :)
<asac> not pkglib dir like in /usr/lib/pkgconfig :)
<fta> ah
<fta> +       echo $(DEBIAN_XUL_DIR) > debian/xulrunner-1.9/etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9
<fta> eh????
<asac> fta: hold on
<fta> what ?
<asac> fta: i messed up 286 on ffox 3 :)
<asac> should be fine now
<asac> fta: yes, thats the painful thing
<asac> or is that wrong?
<asac> $(DEBIAN_XUL_DIR) == /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9 right?
<fta> why do you need that ? there's already a -rpath something pointing to that
<asac> fta: not on the binaries
<asac> afaik there is no -rpath in general
<asac> as xulrunner+firefox is not supposed to be installed a fixed location by upstream philosophy
<asac> thats the whole point of the /etc/gre.d/ things ;)
<fta> hm, -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/bin  wtf?
<asac> fta: well. you see why that doesnt work?
<asac> fta: xul 297 pushed. i think that should be the final one. though ldconfig is automagically added
<asac> fta: if you want you can wait till the build finishes here
<fta> i don't see 297
<asac> fta: hmm ....
<asac> now?
<fta> good
<asac> fine
<asac> lets try that for a while ... and see if shirish or someone else on your sources cry :)
<asac> fta: do you provide hardy builds from .head in your PPA?
<asac> just curious
<asac> i think this jemalloc change doesnt really qualify for an SRU. however, i am wondering if we want to do regular uploades to hardy-backports to reduce the divergence ;)
<asac> just an idea fo rnow
<asac> sounds like work though :)
<asac> not much, but still on top
<fta> i still do hardy, but not sure for how long
<fta> pushed
<asac> fta: cant you keep pushing to hardy and ring the alarm bells if build breaks=
<asac> ?
<asac> e.g. not looking by yourself
<asac> (if you dont have time)
<fta> i wanted my bot to do that, but i still need to put that in place, i lack time
<asac> fta: maybe you can push your bot code somewhere?
<asac> though chances might be low there exists the chance that gnomefreak will fix it ;)
<asac>  p > 0
<asac> but i guess its more a matter of deployment than code ;)
<asac> right?
<fta> right
<fta> i can also just link my ppa scripts together
<asac> fta: maybe for stable backports the bot shouldnt consider to track upstream trunk ;)
<asac> but well
<asac> i guess that we need the upstream logic as .head upstream version moves ahead too
<asac> fta: ok, so what is xulrunner-1.9.head branch now? i assume it tracks 1.9 branch
<asac> which is a stable branch now
<fta> 1.9.0.x
<asac> yeah ok
<asac> we have luck. i think they stay on trunk ;)
<fta> i have another head branch for 1.9.1
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: as 1.9.1 branched from 1.9 initially?
<fta> yes
<asac> s/as/was/
<asac> fta: can we try to sync uip to 1.9.1 for the time being?
<asac> i think the branches should still be quite related
<fta> i do that from time to time, but manually as 1.9.1 already has it's own life
<asac> fta: hmm. ok
<fta> its
<asac> wy is that a problem?
<asac> i think if you removed not wanted changes during one merge it will not try to do that same on next merge attempt
<asac> i would like to be sure that the 1.9.1 branch gets the released 1.9 changelogs in
<asac> well, not 100% sure, but for now i think I want to know what was applied and what wasnt
<asac> do you see my point?
<asac> or is it a void point?
<asac> because we use a different source package name anyway?
<fta> as long as 1.9.1 is not officially in intrepid, i will merge changelogs too
<asac> fta: but will you also document in 1.9.1 changelog if things are removed during merge?
<asac> e.g. not just in merge commit message
<asac> e.g. i add patchX1 in 1.9.0.1
<asac> and remove it during merge to 1.9.1
<asac> obviously that removal needs to be documented in debian/changelog too :)
<asac> where?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22466/
<asac> technically its in 1.9.0.1+1
<asac> :)
<asac> fta: the conflicts are there because you did it manually in the past
<asac> the adding file conflicts
<asac> just from that merge it looks still reasonable to do
<asac> resolve the current conflicts once in the merge commit
<asac> and next time all should be fine
<asac> of course we might need to check what applies against upstream codebase then
<asac> but thats just a technical issue ;)
<asac> fta: did you bzr mv debian/xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support.postinst
<asac> err
<asac> fta: did you bzr mv debian/xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support.postinst debian/xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support.postinst
<asac> ?
<fta> i'll see that tomorrow, once again, it's late, and i have to work tomorrow. i'm tired of being tired each and every morning :P
<asac> sure go ahead
<fta> probably yes
<asac> sleep well ;)
<asac> i know what you mean :)
<fta> i tried to use bzr as much as possible, but diverged patches and stuff were manual
<asac> yeah sure
<asac> maybe i will experiment a bit locally. not sure either what is best here ;)
<asac> we can talk tomorrow or later ;)
<asac> stupid me
<asac> fta: the build will fail. i should probably go to bed too :/
<asac> xul 298
<asac> doing a test build now :)
<asac> thats it ... i am out too
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> am i reading this right? "You can start Firefox in hidden mode" is that for all platforms and how?
 * gnomefreak starting to get pissed with gmail+IMAP+Thunderbird
 * gnomefreak just lost a shit load of replys thanks to cant log in
<gnomefreak> also seems that they often fail to copy to Drafts
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you around? and do you know who the last person to work on our firebug package is?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, sort of, for few more minutes
<Jazzva> lemme check...
<Jazzva> Well, jetsaredim is the last uploader for the package
<Jazzva> I think shirish mentioned something about new version... and that jetsaredim said that he is a bit busy right now, so someone else can do it. Not sure if shirish will prepare the new package.
<Jazzva> Yep, shirish opened the bug report. I think he might be doing it. bug 242165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242165 in firebug "Upgrade firebug 1.2b21+svn573 to firebug1.2.0b3" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242165
<Jazzva> gnomefreak ^
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks i will use this to help this bug.
<Jazzva> ok. Now I'm off... :)
<Jazzva> Have fun
<gnomefreak> you too
<gnomefreak> asac: i might not be here when you get here in morning but please check your email for my mailing list post.
<gnomefreak> god i hate the thought of looking into that damn broken ass toolbar
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than a couple of things and im gone for night.
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea what people refer to by "hidden" mode
<armin76> fta_: yeah, we do
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 409192
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 409192 in Preferences "Applications prefpane is broken if shell service isn't available at runtime (Applications preferences dialogue is empty, no way to add applications)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409192
<asac> armin76: hmm
<asac> armin76: thats known
<armin76> i know, you fix
<gnomefreak> asac: when he asked about hidden mode he wanted to start Firefox without viewing Firefox when started, I will see if someone answered him or not.
<asac> gnomefreak: so a tray-icon?
<asac> i think there is an extension
<asac> not sure if he can start it directly in hidden then
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok i have never heard of it without using bg flash in terminal
<gnomefreak> -flash + flag
<gnomefreak> if i mark a mailing list post as junk on Tbird will that marl all of those mailing lists as junk?]
<gnomefreak> i seem to have gotten a bunch of kiddie porn span on mailing list :(
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to teach tbird a spam and ham
<asac> that should work
<asac> if you only marked one mail as spam and that one is from a mailing list, yuo might end up having all mail detected as spam
<gnomefreak> thats what im afraid of. is there a way to mark the "from" part as spam?
<gnomefreak> sender is mailinglist+myemail
<gnomefreak> i think i got it
<gnomefreak> ha it worked :)
<asac> fta_: can you repush xul 1.9?
<armin76> no :P
 * gnomefreak is starting to get really sick of gedit
<rzr> gnomefreak: ever heard of emacs ?
<gnomefreak> rzr: yes
<gnomefreak> also heard of vi/vim :)
<rzr> so why using gedit ?
<gnomefreak> all i wanted to do was view 2 lines in a file its easier to use gedit than vi or emacs for that
<gnomefreak> cat would have been too easy
<gnomefreak> jdong is still MIA or atleast when i am around but still havent gottena reply from email i sent him
<gnomefreak> 07:50 <      gnomefreak > asac: can you please look/test/upload flash 10 to  hardy backports?
<gnomefreak> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=flashplugin-nonfree is the revu link
<gnomefreak> than read line above about jdong
<asac> !seen jdong
<ubottu> Factoid seen jdong not found
<asac> what worthless bots we have
<Triona> Greetings.
<Mohjive_> hello
<Mohjive_> why did I get a message about candidate builds and backports just now?
<asac> Mohjive_: i sent out an announcement on the qa.tracker website
<asac> Mohjive_: apparently i hit the wrong button and the mail went out to more than just those that previously contributed to testing :)
<asac> i Triona
<Mohjive_> apparantly...
<Mohjive_> :)
<asac> Mohjive_: feel free to ignore the mail ... or help testing :)
<Mohjive_> hehe, it'd be the first then, since I have preferences to another browser
 * Mohjive_ hides
<asac> Mohjive_: testing with "fresh"-profile is one point of the testplan :)
<asac> gnomefreak: did you test those flash builds?
<gnomefreak> yes for about a month
<gnomefreak> others have tested as well
<gnomefreak> asac: they are in my PPA
<gnomefreak> there are atleast 3 bugs that people have tested on and it fixes thier issue
<asac> gnomefreak: is it just me or does flash 10 require you to click on flash before playing?
<asac> ok flashblock
<gnomefreak> that would be the reason
<gnomefreak> ;)
<armin76> asac: ah, looks like that ppc segfault is due to >=gcc-4.2 or glibc-2.8
<gnomefreak> i will talk to crimsun tomorrow about gutsy backport to see how we are gonna handle that see if he knows what PA packages to upgrade (least amount as possible) to get it to work in gutsy
<armin76> because with 4.1.2 and glibc 2.6 it doesn't segfault
<asac> gnomefreak: i am too dumb for the backports procedure
<asac> what do i need to do?
<asac> armin76: glibc 2.8 ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: AFAIK just push to backports once tested but let me see if i can find something to help you im sure i have a wiki or 3 on it
<asac> gnomefreak: there is something about ubuntu-archive on the wiki page
<asac> how are archive admins involved?
<asac> do they need to push them manually=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> to accept it
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so where is the bug?
<gnomefreak> as i recall its the same process but ill ask one of them if i can recall who they are ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<armin76> !info libc6 intrepid
<asac> gnomefreak: and the asound-plugins bug?
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10556 kB
<asac> gnomefreak: you should add that package to the same bug i guess
<armin76> asac: i'll check in ubuntu now
<gnomefreak> asac: why asound-plugins? it doesnt work with them see post https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/235135/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> gnomefreak: do we really want libflashsupport in -backports? afaict, it still crashes
<gnomefreak> asac: it doesnt crash here at all
<gnomefreak> maybe 64bit?
<asac> gnomefreak: go to youtube and watch video. hit back ... wait, hit forward, watch video ... repeat 10 times or so
<gnomefreak> asac: thats looking for a crash if your PC cant handle the load
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> thats a race
<gnomefreak> flash is flash no matter what version you use
<asac> thats the original crash we had ... it still exists
<gnomefreak> ill try it
<asac> we should not use libflashsupport
<asac> so we need asound-plugins
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt have to backport asound anyway since the version in Hardy is conpatible with flash 10
<asac> gnomefreak: it doesnt have the set-pulseaudio feature afaict
<gnomefreak> that was more for gutsy, as long as hardys is enabled it will work
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... i needed the asound plugin from your ppa from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> ill spin it but i doubt asound-plugins are gonna be enough
<gnomefreak> can you please verify that is the only package from my PPA that is needed to get it to work
<asac> gnomefreak: leaving for lunch now. but install wise it was the only needed (i didnt instlal libflashsupport)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: this is strange TBH but read the following
<gnomefreak> 08:56 <            jpds > gnomefreak: they do the backporting with their  sscripts
<Triona> I got caught in the previously mentioned mailing  I'm actually somewhat interested in helping out.
<asac> Triona: cool
<Volans> asac: Hi, I have read now your email for FF 2.0.0.15 QA tests... I can made the QA test on Gutsy that I use abitually or on a virtulised Hardy...
<Triona> Do you use Litmus for testing?
<asac> Triona: no. i guess thats an automization tool?
<asac> Volans: every test welcome .... dapper most desparately needed though ;)
<Triona> asac, litmus.mozilla.org
<asac> Triona: does that run tests in your browser?
<Triona> Correct.
<Volans> asac: indeed I have a old pc with dapper on it... mmmh I can try to make the test if necessary
<Triona> well.. it shows you tests that you run
<Volans> s/a old/an old/
<asac> Volans: VM dapper would also be fine. BUt just do what you can ;)
<asac> Triona: ill look into this after lunch. for now we just have mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com ... where there are instructions
<Volans> with VBox I have always the fear that all works because of the clear fresh installation and the simple hardware
<asac> Volans: right. but for ffox case we dont want to test hardware (well lets hope)
<Triona> I used to participate in mozilla test days  / bug days, so just starting again
<asac> Volans: so should be more than fine
<Triona> figured I'd get involved here too when I saw the spam :)
 * asac out for lunch
<Volans> ok :)
<asac> Triona: yes, lets talk about that after lunch :-D
<Triona> hehe
<Triona> ok.. poke me whenever... I'm gonna go back to bug day for a bit.
<Triona> I've been slacking for the better part of a year
<Triona> hehe
<armin76> asac: ha! segfaults
<gnomefreak> asac: when you et back you can read this. I have it going through the right channels finally i should have reported it against *-backports but as a project not a package like i was doing.
<armin76> (firefox:21964): Gtk-WARNING **: Useless empty GtkIconSource
<armin76> (firefox:21964): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<armin76> Segmentation fault
<gnomefreak> glib too high of a version?
<gnomefreak> although it wouldnt build
<armin76> asac: now, buy me a ppc!
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while its starting to get hot in here
<huats> I have heard about free hugs !
<Volans> Note for asac: I took the liberty to made little changes on the plugin table in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA , hoping for a better appearence
<djdarkman> hello, how can I apply for the test?
<Volans> djdarkman: Hi, you mean how to made the test or where to put the results?
<djdarkman> Volans: I found the test pages, but don`t know where do I need to submit the results after
<Volans> from the email: The testing is done by running a test plan [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA ] and submitting the results to the mozilla QA site: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com
<djdarkman> and does it matter if I test it under gnome or KDE? I don`t have ubuntu CD`s right now
<Volans> maybe matter for the latest points in the QA test, I think you must specify which DE you have used
<Volans> but for more specific questions is better to wait asac that is at launch now...
<Volans> for me too is the first QA... I'm upgrading an old dapper to do the test
<vadi2> Is there a specific reason as to why ubuntu was removed in the ff3 user agent string by default? It was in ff2.
<djdarkman> ok thanks Volans, I need to assemble my laptop first anyway
<asac> ok i anwered djdarkman question in -testing too
<djdarkman> ok asac I found it, the log in link is very tiny, that`s why I didn`t find it (22" LCD screen)
<Volans> asac: but after the login where to submit?
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah. the website is still "beta"
<asac> Volans: mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com ...
<asac> there select the build you are testing
<asac> e.g. dapper ...
<asac> or gutsy ...
<asac> or whatewver
<asac> and there you should be able to confirm the testcases
<Volans> ok... :D
<Volans> I thinking that the link on the build are for the packages :D
<asac> Volans: yeah ;)
<asac> room for improvement. that site sometimes has some easter-eggs
<djdarkman_> that virtualbox help mentioned in the mail is a little old btw
<asac> djdarkman_: oh. really?
<Volans> asac: the proper way for a new profile creation is trough a command line option or elsewere in FF1.5?
<djdarkman_> I think it`s a little simpler to install virtual box
<asac> Volans: move your .mozilla folder to some backup space .... then start
<Volans> ok
<asac> when finished remove the new .mozilla directory ... and move the backed-up one back in place
<djdarkman_> asac: is this the iso I should get? ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<asac> djdarkman_: read the instruction on top of http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<armin76> asac: where's my ppc :P
<Volans> djdarkman_: yes if you want to virtualise a dapper for doing the test ;)
<asac> djdarkman_: ah. this was about getting dapper setup. right.
<asac> i think thats the right iso (telling from name)
<djdarkman_> yes I want to test it under dapper, luckly my laptop can hendle virtualbox :)
<djdarkman_> *handle
<asac> grewat
<Volans> asac: there was a question on the default user agent string on FF3 from vadi2 at 15:48 CEST (if you want to look at)
<asac> dapper is mui important as we maintain our own backports
<Volans> djdarkman_ for vbox you can install it from packages as any other program in the repositories
<asac> vadi2: not sure what you mean by "removed the ff3 user agent string" ...
<asac> maybe give me a hint!
<asac> djdarkman_: yes. apt-get install virtualbox
<djdarkman_> I have virtualbox, grabbed it from sun`s website
<vadi2> asac: because it was in ff2 but not in ff3
<vadi2> asac: ff3 in ubuntu simply reports "linux"
<Volans> djdarkman_ why? vbox have two version one open and one closed
<asac> vadi2: ok. so you say that "ubuntu" is missing?
<asac> vadi2: your initial question suggests that we dont have a user string at all :)
<vadi2> no... "v﻿adi2: Is there a specific reason as to why ubuntu was removed in the ff3 user agent string by default? It was in ff2."
<djdarkman_> Volans: dunno, sun`s license seems a little non-opensource(but that doesn`t stop me from using it), but there was(is) a version that I`m sure is open source(but has many bugs)
<asac> vadi2: point is that we had issues in the past with content-filtering ... e.g. some ubuntu users couldnt access some websites because some content filter thought they were a trojan
<asac> vadi2: yeah. sorry, misread then
<Volans> asac: the hot june make some strange effect on you :)
<asac> Volans: wish it was hot here
<vadi2> er what?
<djdarkman_> yep there are two versions
<djdarkman_> http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/get.jsp
<asac> djdarkman_: ah ok. sorry for the confusion then. i ment what we have packaged as virtualbox
<asac> but i dont mind :) ... anything that works is ok. its just that virtualbox from our archive should work fine
<Volans> djdarkman_ I know, I use packaged virtualbox  (OSE version) since 1 year without any problem or crashes... I don't know the procedure to install the SUN's version...
<djdarkman_> I use Sun xVM VirtualBox 1.6
<Volans> the most simple and quick is via apt-get
<asac> djdarkman_: not sure. i'd suggest just to apt-get install virtualbox and try that. its just a few seconds away and is more or less proven to work for ubuntu
<asac> djdarkman_: but if suns virtualbox works fine let me know :)
<djdarkman_> asac: I use suns virtualbox, I`m a web developer and I use it to test webpages under evil platforms and evil browsers
<asac> djdarkman_: hehe
<vadi2> asac: so... ubuntu won't be back in the user agent string at all now?
<asac> vadi2: havent seen a reason why
<asac> vadi2: why?
<vadi2> just messes with all web stats completely, and doesn't help since websites filter "linux" more.
<asac> vadi2: who would be interested about ubuntu in webstats?
<djdarkman_> and let`s show the world how many ubuntu users are out there :)
<vadi2> quite a lot of people
<asac> vadi2: for what reason?
<djdarkman_> asac: some people use webstats for statistics (not too smart of them)
<vadi2> support for one.
<asac> support? so you want to deny support for firefox that runs on ubuntu?
<asac> or getting an idea what the user is running when he opens bugs?
<asac> in anycase, we can readd that in intrepid. changing user agent in hardy is most likely not within the bounds of SRUs
<Triona> asac, are you back from lunch now?
<asac> Triona: yeah ;)
<asac> sorry
<Triona> nah, it's ok... looks like you guys are quite busy here :)
<asac> Triona: did you look at the mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com website? there are instructions how to get the test packages
<Triona> yep.
<Triona> Bookmarked.
<asac> Triona: great.
 * djdarkman_ loves virtualbox
<asac> Triona: you can submit results by clicking on the builds that are on that page
<Triona> Great.
<asac> btw. 3/3 doesnt meant that that build had enough testing
<asac> just means that every testcase was at least done once :)
<Triona> hehe
<djdarkman_> fiesty needs testing too right?
<asac> djdarkman_: yes
<asac> djdarkman_: but dapper is more crucial as its LTS and its 1.5 (backports)
<asac> feisty gets somewhat implicit testing through gutsy/hardy as its the same code
<djdarkman_> asac: I`m installing dapper right now, but gonna download fiesty while it`s installing
<asac> great ;)
<djdarkman_> have 60 GB, there`s room for even breezy :D
<asac> hehe
<asac> djdarkman_: would be soooo cool if you could keep your VMs and help on next upgrade too :)
<asac> in general new ffox every 3 month
<Volans> asac: in dapper I'm trying to login on a SMF forum, but FF don't tell me if he must remember my password or not... and the settings seems to be all ok
<asac> Volans: can you try the version currently in dapper and see if its works better?
<asac> e.g. is it a regression
<Volans> I have also FF2 installad in /opt, I can try with that?
<djdarkman_> asac: even if I wouldn`t keep them I could re install them every 3 months :)
<Volans> djdarkman_: you are very patient... :)
<asac> djdarkman_: yeah ;) ... but maybe you can help testing tbird too :)
 * asac takes the other arm 
<djdarkman_> Volans: the isos download with 3MB/s my laptop has 1,4GB RAM, I don`t need to be patient
<Volans> with 5GB per virtualisated OS I think is better to leave them then reinstalling everytime ;)
<Volans> asac: with the same preferences FF2 tell me to save the pass
<Volans> I can try the regression if necessary
<Volans> (you have read my note on the wiki QA page?)
<Volans> wait... on mail.google it works (the password remeber)
<asac> Volans: yes. i think 1.5 was broken for some forms from the beginning
<asac> Volans: you could try the last official upstream build to see
<Volans> ok, I will try later
<asac> Volans: for now assume that its ok (if other forms work well)
<Volans> until now I have only a LoadPlugin error on the shell but without any crash
<asac> Volans: which plugin?
<Volans> rpnp.so
<Volans> failed to initialize shared library
<Volans> undefined symbol: __pure_virtual
<Volans> asac: strange situation in certificate test:
<Volans> I have removed all trusted certificate, the site tell me to import, I have imported and the site do not ask for a certificate BUT
<Volans> but now I can't remove the certificates anymore
<Volans> if I restart firefox they will be there, is normal?
<asac> Volans: is that with a fresh profile?
<Volans> yep
<asac> Volans: are you trying the cacert test?
<Volans> yes
<asac> Volans: you see any error in javascript console?
<asac> when trying to remove the cert?
<Volans> I can open the console also after have removed the cert?
<Volans> (it logs anyway)
<Volans> is empty...
<lastent> hi, I received a mail about testing the 2.0.0.15 Candidate, do I have to register or something like that?
<Volans> lastent: yes on brainstorm/QA site
<asac> lastent: just create an accoung on mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com
<asac> and then start to submit your test results
<lastent> ok
<Volans> asac: there is also a little bug but is upstream related.... if I select all the certificates and click remove the popup with the list is bigger then the window and I can press ok only using keyboard ;)
<asac> lastent: instructions how to get the packages should be on top of that page too
<asac> [reed]: where can we get archived mozilla builds from?
<asac> ftp-archive.mozilla.org?
<asac> [reed]: i cant find the last 1.5.x build that was released - which i would like to use to check if issues are regressions
<gmatht> Hi, I get " firefox: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3) but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed" when I use
<gmatht> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu dapper main universe
<gmatht> Is this a bug?
<Volans> maybe this one asac? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12/
<asac> gmatht: oh. have you enabled dapper-security in software sources?
<asac> gmatht: thats important. you need to upgrade dapper to latest security updates (e.g. enable dapper-updates and dapper-security)
<gmatht> Ah, no. Not in my debootstrap
<asac> gmatht: yeah. add dapper-updates and security ... then upgrade to get the latest bits
<Volans> or this one asac: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-1.5/ (but are dated May 2007, correct?)
<gmatht> Odd... "Get:8 ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au dapper-security/main Packages [152kB]" but still get 1.12.2-0ubuntu3
<asac> Volans: that looks good
<asac> 1.5.0.12
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12/
<Volans> there is a double mozilla.org folder... I don't know why... :)
<djdarkman_> btw asac I would love to test thunderbird too
<asac> djdarkman_: \o/
<asac> Volans: i think you need that as otherwise you would get redirected to releases.mozilla.org ... which only has recent builds
<gmatht> Its not a prob with the iinet archive "Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main Packages [152kB] ...  but 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<asac> gmatht: did you add dapper-updates ?
<asac> and dist-upgraded?
<Volans> asac: I don't have to restart firefox... just close and reopen the show certificate popup.... they automagically re-appears
<gmatht> Ah, the -updates were missing.
<Volans> is cert8.db file?
<gmatht> I hadn't dist-upgraded since adding the -security,but that wasn't what was causing it.
<asac> Volans: let me try to reproduce
<Volans> ok, I'm checking file permissions
<Volans> -rw------- user user cert8.db
<asac> Volans: so how did you add certificate?
<asac> "accept forever" .... or did you click on the root certificate link?
<Volans> I followed the QA procedure
<Volans> remove all, go to Cacert certificate page
<Volans> click import checking for trusted websites
<asac> Volans: so which certificates reappear?
<asac> the cacert one?
<Volans> no, all certificated in the last tab
<Volans> and 4 certificate in the websites tab
<asac> Volans: ah. well. all except the one you added cannot be removed
<asac> they are built-in
<asac> Volans: you can remove Root CA
<Volans> but also those in website tab reappears
<Volans> that wasn't here before
<Volans> the cacert test
<asac> Volans: for me nothing is added to websites
<asac> if i install a root certificate
<asac> that tab is only populated by "accept permanently" when you get the warning dialog
<asac> so what do you have in there?
<Volans> I have do this: if so do import and select "Trust this CA to identify websites"
<Volans> from the QA wiki page
<asac> Volans: if i do that, it gets added to the "Authorities" tab
<asac> http://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3
<asac> do you use the first link of the "Class 1" cert?
 * asac looks on wiki
<Volans> id=3 ??? on wiki is id=1
<asac> let me test the wiki
<Volans> ahahah ok
<asac> Volans: found?
<Volans> what? (I'm not sure to follow you...)
<asac> Volans: for me it works
<asac> Volans: i remove my .mozilla dir .... then i start firefox
<asac> click on the .crt link
<Volans> I will try with a ne profile
<asac> it gets added to the "Authorities" tab
<asac> not the website
<Triona> hmm... I still don't get something :P How is bugzilla easier to find than either the ubuntu firefox support page or mozilla support page
<daynah> I got an email this morning about Firefox version 2.0.0.15... is that right?
<asac> daynah: yeah. asking for help testing the bits
<Triona> example being: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440273
<daynah> asac: will future ubuntu versions be using FF2 or FF3?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 440273 in OS Integration "Can't view flash videos since downloading Ubuntu 8.04 with FF3" [Major,Resolved: invalid]
<Volans> asac: I have italian layout, maybe I have confused the "CA to identify websites" statement
<asac> daynah: hardy has ff3 as main browser ... and we probably wont go back
<daynah> asac: thank you! good luck!
<asac> daynah: still we do security support for existing one. thats what this is about
<asac> Volans: maybe ;)
<asac> Volans: better try with LANG=en_US firefox ;)
<Volans> ok I change now
<Volans> where to change? -contentLocale en_US does not work...
<asac> Volans: run from command line like above
<asac> LANG=en_US firefox
<Volans> ah ok sorry...
<asac> that should work ;)
<Volans> work with a gtk warning of Locale not supported by C library
<Volans> maybe uninfluent
<asac> that doesnt matter, right
<Volans> I must remove the certicifates in Authorities tab or not?
<asac> Volans: just the one you added (e.g. root ca)
<asac> i guess i should attach screenshots for the not-so-obvious operations
<Volans> no, I'm very very very stupid... for a strange case I was not clicking on the link in wiki page that is open in this computer and write down the link manually.... i missed the https!!!!!!!!!!!!
<asac> ha
<Volans> ok, now works!
<asac> yeah
<asac> great
<Volans> I'm so sorry
<asac> not sure what error you hit
<Volans> https://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=1 I open it in http, not https
<asac> so you didnt see a warning ;) ?
<Volans> I see one, that install other certificates
<Volans> 4 certificate, non root one
<gmatht> OK, so I got "(firefox-bin:23499): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_set_icon_default: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAG_CONTEXT (context)' failed
<gmatht> Segmentation fault
<gmatht> " but I don't have anything in /var/crash. Can I still get a backtrace (should I) (1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614c-0ubuntu1~qa)
<exactt_> hello
<asac> gmatht: can you reproduce it?
<exactt_> John Vivirito around?
<asac> exactt_: his nick is gnomefreak and he is not here atm
<asac> but usually he pops in and out twice a day or so
<exactt_> thx asac
<exactt_> i stay tuned
<Volans> asac: how to test all the plugins? (in the meantime I have rearranged the layout of the wiki page when you where at launch ;))
<asac> Volans: not required to test all. the most important ones would be appreciated
<Volans> ok
<Volans> the standard test on dapper is ok! only plugins to test
<asac> Volans: like in the announcement mail (flash, totem)
<asac> Volans: yeah. plugins are most likely not that important
<asac> flash is probably even broken
<Volans> in the announcement mail that I received you don't spoke about plugins ;)
<asac> Volans: really?
<asac> oh most likely only on blog :)
<asac> i must have dreamt it ;)
<Volans> I received a mail from qatracker
<Volans> AT stgraber.org
<Volans> ahahh
<asac> yeah. i didnt mention plugins :)
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/144-QA-Tracker-Firefox-2.0.0.15-Candidate-Builds-and-Backports.html
<asac> thats the blog post
<asac> with the free-hug offer :-D
<asac> oh i posted it twice
<asac> dam s9y
<Volans> ahahah
<Volans> ok, I received the text of the second blog postwithout the free-hug offer :D
<Volans> acroread plugin works well
<gmatht> Could not reproduce. Occured while browsing http://www.zudacomics.com/node/101 in full screen mode (using adobe flash plugin)
<Volans> flash working
<asac> gmatht: ok. which flash version?
<asac> gmatht: if its just a one time crash i wont be too concerned (especially since flash was on)
<asac> gmatht: try to stress-test the build a bit by using heavy ajax/javascript sites
<gmatht> Was just doing "15 min regular use"
<Volans> asac: I see "no picture" in a site with an embedded wmv video
<gmatht> Gmail seemed fine though.
<Volans> but I have vlc, mplayer and totem plugins... don't know what fails
<asac> Volans: totem?
<asac> Volans: install one at a time only
<asac> Volans: totem might not work in chroot as it needs dbus
<Volans> no is a real dapper install
<asac> you need to start dbus in chroot to get it working i guess
<asac> ok
<Volans> the plugins was previously installed
<Volans> I can remove them and try only with totem
<asac> Volans: that would be great.
<Volans> maybe adding some test page where to test the plugins in QA wiki page would be better ;)
<Volans> and faster
<Triona> sorry, got busy elsewhere
<asac> Volans: we started to do that once ... but i think we didnt find pages for everything
<Triona> asac, anyway, what I was mentioning before lunch... litmus
<Triona> it's what mozilla qa uses to organize manual tests
<Volans> maybe doing some test page and hosting it somewhere?
<asac> Volans: if you know about sites feel free to add them to the plugins table
<Volans> ok
<asac> Volans: yeah. but we need free content in order to host it
<Triona> There's a pretty large base of testcases there that you may want to look at. :)
<asac> Triona: ok, so its their "feedback" site?
<asac> Triona: oh cool.
<asac> Triona: can you add pointers to the QA wiki page? e.g. as comments at the bottom?
<Triona> it gets used for test days
<Triona> Not sure that you guys want to be running tests in there because of how the results are submitted
<asac> e.g. what tests should be added and so on
<Triona> but... you probably want to be running some of the same tests
<asac> Triona: i dont think we want to use their infrastructure (for now) ... but steeling testcases ... why not :)
<Triona> which page... MozillaTeam/QA?
<asac> Triona: yes
<asac> Triona: just add a "comments" section at the bottom and add sync your brain there ;)
<asac> anyway ... i am now off to sports ... will be back in 2hours or so.
<Triona> *clicks save*
<Triona> Anyway... testday in a few hours :)
<Triona> err
<Triona> bugday
<Qwell> You have got to be kidding me.  Spam on my wiki email address?  Seriously?
 * asac hugs Qwell 
<asac> Qwell: read: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/144-QA-Tracker-Firefox-2.0.0.15-Candidate-Builds-and-Backports.html
<Qwell> asac: Bad form dude.
<asac> .9
<asac> look for UPDATE:
<asac> :)
<Qwell> The fact that it's even possible for that mistake to be made, is what needs to be corrected...
<Volans> asac: dapper tests passed and submitted to QA site, if I found some time I will test also gutsy...
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, Anyone knows why Firefox menu text color is getting the color from standard text and not from window text as desired?
<ScottK> asac: I saw your excessively distributed note on Firefox update testing.  I have Dapper I can test on.  Just point me where I need to go.
<Volans> ScottK: asac is not here now, but he made a mistake, see here: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/144-QA-Tracker-Firefox-2.0.0.15-Candidate-Builds-and-Backports.html
 * ScottK looks
<Volans> (the update section in particular)
<ScottK> Right.  Got that off of planet.
<ScottK> I assume you still need test help for Dapper.
<Volans> every test is always appreciated! :)
<Volans>  for dapper the direct link is:  http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1651 (see also comments for previous tests like mine)
<Volans> in the asac's blog post there is the link for the QA test, the other two test are 15 minutes normal use with a fresh profile and the existent profile
<Volans> to create a fresh profile, move the ~/.mozilla folder away and start firefox that autogenerate a new profile
<ScottK> Thanks.  Installing now.   I'll work through the test cases in a bit.
<Volans> ok, thanks for testing, I have made the test before and asked asac for many things... then if you have some problem try to ask maybe is the same thing I have asked to asac before :)
<chao1> how do i test the new candidate for firefox 2.0
<Volans> chao1: have you received the email?
<Volans> there should be all the useful links to do that
<chao1> yes. didn't know if that was spam or not. and if not . . .
<Volans> is not properly spam... only a mistake on the destination group, see here: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/144-QA-Tracker-Firefox-2.0.0.15-Candidate-Builds-and-Backports.html
<Volans> if you want to help in the test, there ill be the links and the procedure, there are 3 different test, 15 minutes normal use with your profile and a new profile and a the specific QA test explained in the wiki page
<chao1> ok
<chao1> thank you for the help
 * djdarkman_ is back and has a virtual dapper and a fiesty
<Volans> great djdarkman_ !!! :)
<Volans> I have done the dapper test, maybe see my comments on the QA site when you test
<djdarkman_> ok Volans, I was shopping and now I will have dinner, after that I will install 2 more VMs
 * Volans sponsor djdarkman_ for the virtual man of the day medal!
<djdarkman_> :D
<Volans> djdarkman_ you have also djdarkman in the chan ;)
<[reed]> asac: archive.mozilla.org
<djdarkman_> asac: I have a fresh install, all I have to do (besides add the ppas) is to sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Volans> [reed]: is the same of http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla.org/ ?
<djdarkman_> (actualy I have two fresh installs)
<Volans> we have found this before: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12/
<Volans> seems the same of this one [reed]: ftp://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12
<Volans> djdarkman_ asac is not here at the moment, but yes, the install il fresh or updated?
<[reed]> Volans: they aren't the same technically, but yes, that's right
<Volans> ok thanks
<Volans> I think is better if you update the OS before and only after add ppa
<Volans> also check to have the correct repositories activated
<Volans> like -security and -updates
<pidouz> hi everybody !
<asac> ola
<asac> djdarkman_: you need to ensure that dapper-updates and dapper-security is enabled in "Software Sources"
<asac> and that your system is up to date on those archives
<Volans> asac: I go to dinner in a couple of minutes, reed replied to you that the correct one is:  ftp://archive.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12 but in practice the content is the same in that case
<asac> Volans: yeah. thanks. saw [reed]'s reply
<djdarkman_> asac: security and updates are enabled by default right?
<ScottK> djdarkman_: That's correct.
<asac> djdarkman_: depends. if you used debootstrap: "no" ... if you installed from CD (aka VM), then hopefully yes
<asac> ScottK: you still need info?
<asac> ScottK: all should have been in the mail ;) ... the apt lines are documented at http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ScottK> I think I'm OK.
<asac> great
<ScottK> I have it installed, but am distracted by $WORK so I haven't actually done the procedure yet.
<asac> thanks for helping out.
<asac> ScottK: thats ok. take your time :)
<Volans> I go, maybe I come back later, asac I have leaved my comments on dapper tests in mozilla.qa site. I hope the builds works fine for all as for me...
<ScottK> asac: Have you seen the fix in Debian Bug #473557?  I would LOVE to have that fixed.
<ubottu> Debian bug 473557 in iceweasel "iceweasel: Forgets standard application for application/pdf mime types" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/473557
<asac> ScottK: i saw that patch.
<ScottK> asac: Do we have it?
<ScottK> I have been plagued with this problem since forever.
<asac> ScottK: are you on KDE?
<ScottK> It's one of the main reasons I use Konqueror as my main browser.
<ScottK> Yes.
<asac> yeah ok. i can prepatch it, but wanted to give bz a bit time to review it before pulling it in
<ScottK> Ping me if you want testing for it.
<ScottK> Who is bz?
<asac> ScottK: you have a bugzilla account?
<asac> bz == Boris Zbarsky
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440840
<ScottK> Ah.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 440840 in File Handling "mailcap handling may fail due to race conditions between thread waiting and system()" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> thats the upstream bug
<ScottK> Yes.
<asac> ScottK: maybe CC yourself. i might see the review+ mail late.
<ScottK> Mozilla is the first open source project I contributed to through bug triaging.
<ScottK> OK.
<asac> cool ... if you see that bz likes the patch let me know :)
<asac> we can prepatch it for intrepid. for hardy i would like to have it go into upstream tree
<asac> so we get it through security update
<asac> actually, i already looked a bit at this kde issue during development cycle, but found nothing about mailcap in the source
<asac> thats why i thought that previously broken feature was removed
<asac> and didnt look closer
<ScottK> Hmm.  I've signed up for the bug.
<ScottK> I'll ping you if I see something.
<asac> thanks
<asac> [reed]: any hints how i can effectively reduce bugmail from bugzilla?
<asac> the bug folder is almost as scary as the ubuntu ffox3 bug folder :)
<asac> and i usually treat it with lower priority than ubuntu bug mail
<asac> unfortunately that makes me miss requests for follow-up :(
<[reed]> asac: turn off bugmail for things you don't care about?
<asac> [reed]: thats the problem :) i care about a bunch of components. and i am watching glandium and caillon for instance
<Triona> remember to unsub yourself from bugs you no longer care about too.
<asac> [reed]: maybe filter out status "NEW" would be a good start :)
<Triona> asac, unconfirmed is the one I'd be filtering :)
<Triona> that one's scary hehe
<asac> yeah i ment unconfirmed obviously ;)
 * asac goes to bugzilla preferences
<Triona> new is post-triage at least
<Triona> or at least someone with a canconfirm bit filing them.
<asac> i know what what state stands for. but i have the feeling that filtering out unconfirmed will maybe reduve bug count by 10-20%
<asac> bugmail count
<asac> Triona: yeah
<asac> ok -> priority changes => off ;)
<asac> err. i can only turn off for relations: "Assignee  QA Contact  Reporter  CCed  Voter "
<asac> what about when i am subscribed to a component? or monitor a user?
<asac> "Any field not mentioned above changes "
<asac> any idea what changes those are?
<asac> can i safely turn them off?
<Triona> are you watching a qa contact?
<asac> several :)
<asac> those for the most interesting components: e.g. embedding, toolkit ;)
<asac> can i filter out bugs filed against "general"?
<asac> hmm
<Triona> Maybe.
<asac> or is that a differen qa contact anyway
<asac> not sure what "  Some attachment data changes " means. I'll disable that now
<Triona> "The CC field changes "
<Triona> that's a good one to turn off
<asac> already done :)
<asac> was one of the more obvious ones ;)
<asac> ok only unconfirmed mails if i am the assignee
<asac> is there a header included in mail that tells me that i get that mail because i am monitoring a contact?
<Triona> the ones I'd leave on are resolved/reopened, new attachments, new comments, dependancy tree
<asac> i would like to push those to separate folders ;)
<Triona> a footer in he body
<Triona> the
<asac> Triona: right. i have those turned on
<asac> i also have enabled "I'm added to or removed from this capacity "
<Triona> ------- You are receiving this mail because: -------
<Triona> You are on the CC list for the bug.
<Triona> at the end of the mail
<asac> in body.
<asac> thats not really modern :)
<asac> filterwise ;)
<asac> anyway. lets hope that this reduces the bugflood to a consumable amount
<Triona> apparently there's some headers too
<Triona> X-Bugzilla ones
<Triona> I just never looked at them
<asac> is there a document describing what is encoded in mail headers?
<asac> its easier than guessing through emperical tests :)
<Triona> That I wouldn't know, I'm just looking at my own bugmail.
<asac> [reed]: so what relationship do i have to a bug when i monitor a QA contact? is it configured through CC?
<Triona> www.bugzilla.org might know...
<[reed]> asac: no, QA contact
<Triona> asac, if I'm reading the info on the email prefs, you have the same relationship as who you are watching
<asac> [reed]: ah. makes sense.
<asac> hmm
<asac> you are right. there is even a sentence about that right below the table :)
<Triona> which... I guess is important if you watch someone other than a qa contact :)
<asac> not sure
<Triona> since the other purpose of a watcher is to let you fill in for someone else
<asac> lets see how far i get with the configuration i have now :)
<asac> lets see if i should hit the reset button to see if things improve :)
<asac> just 1600 unread mails. thats less than i expected :-P
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> damn. and the first 10 mails i looked at were actually interesting/semi-important
<asac> "You are watching someone on the CC list of the bug."
<asac> :)
<asac> lets see if thats a person or a QA
<asac> k thats a person
<pidouz> Is that normal that, after installing Firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614c-0ubuntu1~qa1 on Dapper, my "About Firefox" window states that i'm using Firefox 1.5.0.12eol ?
<ScottK> Mine says that too.
<asac> yes thats normal
<pidouz> OK, thank you !
<asac> we are working towards a 1.5.0.15 release upstream with other distros
<asac> then eol will most likely stay, but the version would be bumped
<asac> after all its 1.5.0.15~prepatch :)
<FuturePilot> hello, I heard something about an email and free hugs :P
<asac> FuturePilot: did you get that email?
<FuturePilot> yes
 * asac hugs FuturePilot 
<asac> :)
<FuturePilot> :)
<FuturePilot> I'd be happy to test though
<asac> now help testing ;)
<asac> great!
<FuturePilot> I noticed that there's not many Feisty testers
<FuturePilot> I think I'll go dig up my old Feisty CD
<asac> FuturePilot: you can use virtualbox if you dont want to do a full install
<FuturePilot> Yes, that's what I was going to do :)
<asac> for that its easiest to download the .iso; installation from a file .iso is way faster
<asac> but CD should work too
<FuturePilot> oh yes, I could do that too
<Triona> hrm... I should set up virtualbox.
<asac> but i guess the feisty torrents are not that active anymore ;)
<asac> we should consider to distribute "ready-to-use" images for virtual box
<FuturePilot> that would be nice :)
<asac> but i think #ubuntu-testing should do that
<asac> havent got an answer so far from them on that question
 * asac asks again :)
<pidouz> I followed the testplan, everything seemed OK. I submitted my result on the site
<pidouz> I didn't write any comment, because I didn't notice anything wrong. I hope that's the right way to do it
 * asac hugs pidouz 
<asac> pidouz: yes. if nothing unusual happens we dont need a comment
<pidouz> It was my first (little) contribution, I hope I will have opportunities to be usefull in the future !
<pidouz> bye everybody !
<asac> we also have little gutsy testers
<fta_> hi
<asac> hi fta
<asac> fta: did you get an email about firefox testing?
<asac> :-D
<riffian> hello
<asac> hi
<riffian> I wonder if it's possible to have both Firefox 2 and 3 running on Ubuntu?
<asac> riffian: at the same time?
<riffian> Not necessarily at the same time, no
<asac> or on the same system
<riffian> same system - 7.04
<asac> riffian: i think going down might break your profile
<asac> riffian: 7.04?
<asac> you mean 8.04?
<riffian> No, Feisty (I can't upgrade!)
<asac> riffian:  think there is no firefox 3 build yet available for feisty
<asac> maybe we should do one
<asac> riffian: why cant you upgrade?
<riffian> Wireless network card problem on my laptop
<asac> riffian: so no network?
<riffian> both gusty and hardy seem to have a problem
<asac> ah
<asac> riffian: did you install or just try the livecd?
<riffian> livecd
<riffian> didn't adre install !
<asac> riffian: on livecd there might be drivers missing
<riffian> sorry dare
<asac> what card/chipset?
<riffian> intel - I'll just check
<jcastro> that's weird, intel should just work
<asac> jcastro: no :)
<asac> depends
<jcastro> well, let me rephrase .. it always works for me on my hardware. :D
<asac> lucky jcastro ;)
<jcastro> I've never seen intel wireless hardware not work
<jcastro> in recent releases
<riffian> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<riffian> I think I've seen some threads about there being a problem with this
<asac> riffian: ok that causes issues for _some_ in some environments in hardy. on gutsy it should work. but i think its not really usable on livecd
<riffian> And I posted (and bumped) a question in Ubuntu forums about this but got no replies at all :-(
<riffian> So i thik: if it ain't broke...   ;-)
<riffian> *think
<djdarkman_> on dapper if I have the right firefox how can I check it`s version?
<asac> riffian: it should work everywhere on real installs. on hardy it can be shaky, but you can try to install the linux-backport-modules driver
<asac> those should work better
<asac> riffian: cant you fork out a small partition to try a full install?
<asac> djdarkman_: in terminal
<asac> djdarkman_: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l firefox
<riffian> I'd like to, but I have a few VMs to take care of...
<asac> djdarkman_: and in Help -> About should be 1.5.0.12eol (but that was like that for the few last uploads)
<riffian> and a smallish HDD
<djdarkman_> asac: have it
<riffian> Good idea though!
<riffian> I'll back up the VMs and temporarily remove them to get space
<riffian> asac: thanks
<asac> welcome.
 * asac out grabbing some food
<djdarkman_> asac: where is the report form? (url)
<asac> djdarkman_: on mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com you click on the version you want to submit results for
<asac> from there on you should be able to find your way
<asac> djdarkman_: you might need to create an account first?
<djdarkman_> asac: have ubuntuforums acount :D
<asac> djdarkman_: not sure if that works ;)
<asac> djdarkman_: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<asac> try to log-in (top right corner)
<asac> otherwise register
<fta> asac, yes, got it
<djdarkman_> asac: I taught those were package links :D
<asac> fta: interesting. thought you were one of the few that didnt receive it ;)
<asac> fta: that means it really went everywhere :)
<asac> djdarkman_: yeah. you are not alone :)
<asac> others complained about that already
<fta> asac, you mean 2.0.0.15, right?
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> fta: i pushed the wrong button and the mail went to 17k users :-P
<asac> that was fun
<fta> lol
<asac> fta: i wasnt aware that the database of qa.ubuntu.com was coupled with brainstorm and wiki :)
<asac> and what else
<asac> i just did the same as last time "submit to all registered on this site"
<djdarkman_> silly question #1 asac does FF 1.5 has live bookmarks?
<armin76> fail
<djdarkman_> ok someone could help me out on this one? how do I make a live bookmark(of an rss probably) under ff1.5?
<asac> djdarkman_: yes
<asac> you can add them when you click on the RSS symbol in the location bar
<djdarkman_> ok thanks btw, I`m not a full fleged firefox user, that`s why I don`t know these features :)
<fta> damn
<fta> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<fta>   libgluezilla libmono-mozilla0.2-cil libmozjs0d libxul0d
<asac> fta: what pulls in libgluezilla?
<fta> asac, something is re-introducing xul1.8 in intrepid
<asac> fta: most likely a sync
<fta> yep, maybe libgluezilla
<asac> fta: i guess thats synched, but it caned be the cause
<asac> something else probably has added libgluezilla
<asac> to depends
<fta> it happened when i forced libmono-winforms2.0-cil libuniconf4.4
<asac> so its libmono-winforums
<asac> what pulls that in?
<fta> donno, it was blocking my upgrades
<asac> fta: what rdepends does that lib has?
<asac> have
<asac> :)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22690/
<asac> thats in hardy
<asac> do you have more?
<djdarkman_> hmmm so far soo good under dapper here goes the plugins
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22691/
<asac> ikvm?
<asac> err
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway. i think libgluezilla is the one that needs to be fixed here
<asac> debian is probably already on it :-D
<asac> i looked at it once, but found that i hate mono bindings too much to do more than necessary on that
<fta> strange, i can remove libmono-winforms2.0-cil without removing anything else
<asac> necessary == main
<asac> fta: then its a Recommends :)
<asac> those get installed by default now
<fta> i hate mono
<asac> argh
<asac> most likely it gets pulled by some other recommends?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22694/
<asac> what i hate about mono is that i couldnt find any documentation on how to do bindings the "manual" way
<asac> only these high-level xml things
<asac> which i have hard time to get special things into without becoming a master
<djdarkman_> asac: I installed mozilla-acroread, but firefox fails to recognize it as a plugin
<djdarkman_> am I`m missing something herE?
<asac> djdarkman_: not sure. take that plugins list with a grain of salt
<asac> nobody seriously reviewed if those are actually usable in all ubuntu versions
<asac> djdarkman_: but i think someone else confirmed today that it worked in dapper
<asac> (on the test builds)
<djdarkman_> nobody in it`s right mind would use adobe pdf reader under linux imho
<fta> waoo, people are still using dapper ?
<asac> djdarkman_: yeah. not sure about the state in evince
<asac> fta: sure
<asac> fta: those that done want to bother upgrading
<asac> i met three people in the train that had an ubuntu installed
<djdarkman_> btw dapper doesn`t have java6
<asac> in the last three month
<asac> well i guess its more than three month ;)
<asac> anyway, all had dapper and said they waited for hardy
<asac> or a new LTS
<asac> so yes, there are people using LTS and skip the other releases
 * djdarkman_ could never wait for even releasees, betas and alphas rule!
<asac> djdarkman_: yeah. but you are on IRC. that means that you are already special
<asac> our target audience doesnt know about IRC ;)
<riffian> I certainly didn't know about IRC until today!
<riffian> About half an hour ago
<djdarkman_> asac: I think I`m a good tester than because I don`t use firefox(just for development), and don`t know the "quirks" and "workarounds"
<djdarkman_> than someone who used firefox every day
<riffian> How does FF3 compare to FF2 in terms of memory usage?
<djdarkman_> riffian: they say it`s better and faster, has fewer memory leaks
<riffian> that's what I need then!
<djdarkman_> ok can someone tell me where can I test the vlc plugin? :)
<Pauldb> hey people
<Pauldb> i juste received a mail from mozilla
<asac> Pauldb: from mozilla? or from me?
<Pauldb> mozila
<Pauldb> talking about Firefox 2.0.0.15 Candidate Builds and Backports‏
<asac> Pauldb: no, that was me :)
<Pauldb> it says that we have to come in this chan to know more ...
<asac> yeah
<Pauldb> well here i am
<asac> Pauldb: want to help?
<Pauldb> yup
<asac> the mail gives you all the basic informations. you can decide which ubuntu release to test
<asac> then either just install the packages (instructions are on top of page at mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com)
<asac> or setup a VirtualMachine if you dont have the ubuntu release installed that you want to test
<asac> Pauldb: what do you want to test?
<asac> do you have a gutsy install?
<Pauldb> what if i have already mozilla firefox installed on my ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pauldb> v3.0
<asac> Pauldb: if you want to test hardy you should backup your $HOME/.mozilla directory first
<asac> and after the tests put it back
<Pauldb> but why is it ff2 ?
<Pauldb> ff3 has just been released and you're testing ff2 ...
<Pauldb> is it a mod or something ?
<asac> Pauldb: no
<asac> Pauldb: its a security update. and since we ship firefox-2 as an alternative you can also test that in hardy too ;)
<asac> default is ffox 3 ... firefox 2 is still availabel for those that dont want to use ff3
<djdarkman_> asac: I`ve tested flash and java, what esle should I test, that should work?
<asac> djdarkman_: totem?
<asac> not sure if it exists in dapper though
<asac> if there is a totem-mozilla package then it probably should work
<djdarkman_> asac: where shoudl I test it?
<djdarkman_> (url)
<asac> djdarkman_: good question. wait a second
<asac> i have a page i use for that ;(
<asac> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/
<asac> there are a bunch of mpegs
<asac> not embedded though
<asac> djdarkman_: the other site i know that has embedded videos, but probably needs you to download codecs is http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/
<asac> :-D
<asac> no, i havent found that myself. its used in a testcase to crash firefox which caused a bunch of crashes ;)
<djdarkman_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<djdarkman_>   totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin: Depends: totem-gstreamer (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu4) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<djdarkman_> E: Broken packages
<djdarkman_> djdarkman@ubuntu:~$
<asac> djdarkman_: did you upgrade your system?
<asac> do you have dapper-updates in your sources.list?
<djdarkman_> yes asac
<asac> djdarkman_: not sure .. for me it  works
<asac> djdarkman_: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<asac> to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<djdarkman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22705/
<asac> djdarkman_: you need universe and maybe multiverse everywhere
<asac> dapper-updates just has main + restriceted
<asac> for instance
<djdarkman_> ok I`ll continue tomorrow
<djdarkman_> goodby
<djdarkman_> e
<asac> djdarkman_: cu
<asac> thanks a bunch
<asac> ok gecko-sharp merged :/
 * Volans back
<asac> fta:  i guess you dont mind that i take your devhelp merge ;)
<asac> well its finished ;)
<fta> ?
<fta> asac, ?
<asac> merged and uploaded ;)
<asac> fta: well you were listed as "merger" ;)
<asac> because you did the last upload
<asac> http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<asac> for instance you are listed for the next vim merge too :-D
<asac> cair
<asac> o
<asac> devhelp is now done :)
<asac> liferea even ;)
<asac> anything you dont want to do ?
<fta> i've already sent cairo to seb 2 weeks ago, it's pending because of a MIR
<asac> ah great
<fta> it's not that i don't want to do anything, i just lack free time
<asac> thats dealt with then ;)
<asac> fta: no no ... its fine
<asac> fta: its just that its "polite" to ask before taking a merge from someone :)
<fta> sure
<asac> better keep a bit free time ;)
<asac> otherwise burn out comes :)
<asac> this enigmail merge is harder than expected ;)
 * asac break
<asac> what did i do to debian enigmail ;)
<asac> maybe its a "back-merge" ?
<asac> damn ;)
<asac> is it worth to fix it for real? :-P
<asac> water on all fronts ;)
<asac> unread bugmail == 3000 :)
<asac_> reconnect
<fta> no more cloak
<asac_> me?
<fta> yes
<fta>  asac_ (n=asac@e177168193.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac_> fta: maybe a race?
<fta> your zombie
<asac_> i am cloaked now ;)
<asac_> i think its while leaving/joining
<asac_> oh
<asac_> darn
<asac_> bug in freenode?
<asac_> i linked both nicks
<fta> both are unclocked in xchat
<asac_> fta: strange ... here /who tells me cloak for asac, but not for asac_
<asac_> 00:51 >> NickServ: Auth Request from NickServ on freenode.
<asac_> 00:51 >> NickServ: The NickServ nickname asac_ could not be found on freenode.
<Volans> asac_: you are a phantom! :)
<fta>  /whois asac_  => still alice :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-25
<asac_> nickserv has problems
<asac_> thats for sure
<asac_> ha
<asac_> i am now +u again ;)
<asac_> nickserv just had a _huge_ delay
<asac_> fta: better?
<Volans> yep n=asac@debian/developer/asac on both nick
<asac_> thx
<asac_> hmmm ... why is mysql-common pulled in by build-essential?
<fta> yes, except that xchat doesn't refresh
<Jazzva> Will xpi.mk look only in chrome/ for locale, skin and content dirs, or will it parse them from chrome.manifest? the first?
<Jazzva> oh, it will follow the MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND
<asac> Jazzva: good question ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> not sure if i added a "generic" command
<asac> but i dont think so
<Jazzva> can't find one... Anyway, can i call build.xml somehow?
<asac> Jazzva: i think there is certainly a need for a unified script that unpacks and xpi to our standard format
<asac> and a script for the other direction
<asac> both could go into mozilla-devscripts.mk
<asac> and we could use one by default for MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND
<asac> if we dont have a .xpi in top level folder
<asac> Jazzva: yes you can run ant
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Aren't we going for packaging with unpacked xpi's? :)
<asac> for build.xml style sources the BUILD_COMMAND is just "ant" :)
<Jazzva> Yay. I can clean my rules file :)
<asac> Jazzva: obviously as we want things to be in branches
<asac> Jazzva: you need to build depend on ant of course
<Jazzva> Just asking, cause you mentioned "unpacks and xpi to our ..."
<asac> Jazzva: dont understand your question then ;)
<asac> Jazzva: ah sorry
<asac> didnt read "aren't" :)
<asac> yes we are ;)
<Jazzva> good :)
<Jazzva> Ok then... just to test-build it and test-run it and it will be pushed. I think it might be good for tb and songbird too... it's sort of mentioned in chrome.manifest.packaging...
 * Jazzva googles about c.m.p file
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<Jazzva> Wow... 4-5 results for that file :)
<asac> Jazzva: are tbird and sonbird in install.rdf too?
<Jazzva> And seems foxyproxy is the only one that uses it
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> have to check if this id is for tb, though
<Jazzva> I think it's flock
<Volans> Jazzva: flock is: {a463f10c-3994-11da-9945-000d60ca027b}
<Jazzva> that's the one
<Volans> (install.rdf open in another window ;))
<asac> ok
<asac> Jazzva: try if it works in midbrowser ;)
<asac> add that one in the "ubuntu" branch ;)
<asac> if it works
<Jazzva> last time i tried I couldn't run midbrowser...
<asac> Jazzva: hmm compiz?
<asac> Jazzva: disable desktop effects. then it should start. next upload will fix that
<Jazzva> dunno if I used compiz then... Anyway, since I stopped using it, I'll try it again :)
<asac>  {aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115}
<asac> thats the id
<Jazzva> It doesn't show up in install.rdf. What are the min and maxVersion, so I can add them?
<asac> /usr/lib/midbrowser/application.ini
<asac> has the current version
<Jazzva> k
<asac> 0.3.0rc1
<asac> i think its ok to use 0.3.0 as maxVersion
<fta> hm, my clamav-milter on hardy dies a couple of times per hour :(
<Jazzva> I need to install it first in intrepid chroot, so it'll take a while... ~20 minutes
<asac> Jazzva: midbrowser is small
<asac> should take a second ;)
<Jazzva> But it still has deps ;)
<asac> if you have xul
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: i think thats a topic best dealt with on #ubuntu-server :)
<fta> i know, i'm just complaining ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i am using clamav on etch ;)
<asac> that is rock solid. but i have no clue if it ever found a virus :)
<Volans> asac: you know if exist a way to be noticed when a new appversion is added here? ( https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/pages/appversions )
<fta> it started to die yesterday for me
<asac> fta: hardware? or was there a sec update or something?
<asac> Volans: why do you want that?
<Volans> on Mozilla Addon site you can upload only extension with min e max version declared there as I know
<asac> Volans: you should use 3.0.*
<asac> as maxVersion
<asac> thats what we use
<asac> Volans: for trunk i think that AMO site bumps your maxVersion automatically
<asac> at least reed said so iirc
<Volans> that does not happen to my extension... and the new version is still waiting an editorial review to be publicated
<asac> for 3.1a1pre ?
<Volans> 1.0.6.1 version had 3.0pre, 1.0.6.2 have 3.0.*
<asac> ok. yeah
<asac> thats good then
<asac> not sure about the AMO procedure. sorry
<Volans> no problem
<Jazzva> midbrowser works :)
<Jazzva> now to get another 30MB of ant and it's deps...
<asac> yay, java
<Jazzva> assembler and linker projects were required to be coded in java... don't ask me why... i has no idea
 * Jazzva spends a lot of time on icanhascheezburger, apparently
<Jazzva> *i have no idea :)
<asac> Jazzva: well. imo you could also teach students to write java op-code
<asac> instead of assembler
<asac> is quite similar and is at least usable on all platforms that have a vm
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> true... I think that's a project that I'm gonna do next year
<asac> i doubt that anyone will become a real assembler wizard during class anyway
<Jazzva> to make java op-code :)
<asac> its more about "getting the idea" :)
<Jazzva> I agree. that's what we were doing. The instruction op-codes were different from the real one, only 7 instructions used. Just to get the basic concept :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ;)
<asac> then go and use a java VM ... its a simple machine so quite a good thing to learn on
<asac> maybe makes sense then ;)
<Jazzva> well, I'll study it next year, for sure :)...
<asac> Jazzva: in which direction do you want to go?
<asac> if you take too classes on low level programming ;)
<asac> two
<Jazzva> It's not my decision. Everyone has them on this department...
<asac> which department?
<Jazzva> But I found assembling and linking quite interesting
<Jazzva> it would be something like dept of computer sciences
<asac> ok so not a sub-department of computer science ;)
<Jazzva> nope
<asac> Jazzva: you know that we have assembler code in mozilla :)
<Jazzva> Damn, wanted to show you my courses list, but it's available only in Serbian
<asac> you probably wanna help fixing mips :)
<Jazzva> Hehe... dunno if I'm that good :).
<Jazzva> ...dunno if I'm good at all :)
<Jazzva> http://www.etf.bg.ac.yu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=70&Itemid=83 ... maybe you can manage to understand something.
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/xptcinvoke_asm_mips.s
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/xptcstubs_asm_shle.s
<Jazzva> wow... had no idea :)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22738/
<asac> those are all .s files
<asac> there is also some nested assembler in some .cpp files iirc
<asac> most likely more assembler than in the kernel ;)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> I can barely understand code... but have no idea what it does. Is this _asm_shle.s for "go to label, then do these instructions, and call some other function"?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22739/
<asac> :)
<asac> thats the kernel .S files ;)
<asac> Jazzva: a good thing is to look at how syscalls are implemented on various archs
<asac> e.g. how to get messages from user-space to kernel :)
<Jazzva> I'll put it on my todo list:)
<asac> its not that hard to understand
<asac> some platforms even have a C implementation
<asac> others need assembler
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> linux has c implementation, right?
<Jazzva> it has :)
<asac> Jazzva: ?
<asac> Jazzva: linux support various architectures. i think x86 has pure C implementation for syscall
<asac> others dont have
<Jazzva> I suppose I found that one :)
<asac> Jazzva: good :)
<asac> Jazzva: you also have to look at the libc part i guess
<asac> to get the complete picture
<Jazzva> ok :)
<Jazzva> thanks
<Jazzva> foxyproxy puts it's xpi in ../targets/. Is it ok if I patch build.xml to put it in .?
<Jazzva> looks like i can't... It removes the contents of the that dir before build :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes. if that patch isnt too intrusive
<asac> e.g. if its just a few lines that ok
<Jazzva> One line, though it erases the whole contents, so it's pointles...
<asac> if done on ubuntu branch - but i guess thats what you are talking about ;)
<Jazzva> right :)
<asac> thats painful
<asac> git-core merge looked good. now it fails two test cases
<asac> what a shame
<asac> hmm git-svn
<asac> perl: /build/buildd/subversion-1.5.0dfsg1/subversion/libsvn_ra/ra_loader.c:674: svn_ra_get_dir: Assertion `*path != '/'' failed.
<Volans> good night and good work... see you
<Jazzva> foxyproxy is recognized in midbrowser
<Jazzva> but it reports an error that it can't read settings in .mozilla/midbrowser/profile/foxyproxy.xml and that it should be reported to the developers
<Jazzva> i'll check if it exists in fx3 too
<Jazzva> it works. it checks if it's a new installation in fx, if the settings file is not found. but it doesn't do that in midbrowser.
<asac> is "profile" a placeholder in the path you posted?
<Jazzva> yes
<asac> otherwise the dir doesnt exist
<asac> k
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: who dod the ytest i fits a new installation?
<asac> damn ;)
<Jazzva> huh? :)
<asac> how do they test if its a new installation?
<Jazzva> it reports this in case of fx: "FoxyProxy: Unable to read preference extensions.foxyproxy.settings in getSettingsURI(). Checking for new installation."
<Jazzva> I'm looking at the code now
<asac> Jazzva: look in chrome.manifest
<asac> you can configure appid=.... there
<asac> to do special things for special apps ;)
<asac> maybe they do that
<Jazzva> it writes it out here components/foxyproxy.js:341
<Jazzva> asac, they do set different stuff for different apps in chrome.manifest. I tried just to add another set of settings for midbrowser, but it's not working. I'll just prepare the merge now, without changing this, and then we'll see in the upload after merge :)
<ScottK> The QA tracker is smarter than I am.  What do I click on to find the actual test you want done?
<Jazzva> ScottK, for the first two tests (normal use with new and existing profile) there are no special tests. Just do your normal browsing and report if any glitch occurs.
<Jazzva> ScottK, for the third test, there's a link to <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA>, which provides the testplan
<ScottK> What are the links for the first two?
<Jazzva> ScottK, there are no links to testplan for the first two. The links for reporting section depends on which package are you testing
<Jazzva> The testplan could be "Go around the usual sites you visit everyday for 15 minutes, and see if something bad and different happens."
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can do that.
<Jazzva> Thanks for doing that :)
<xp_> FYI, got another flash related crash in dapper. (firefox-bin:28048): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_quark_from_string: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<xp_> (firefox-bin:28048): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_notify_queue_thaw: assertion `nqueue->freeze_count > 0' failed.
<xp_> This was with the Adobe flash plugin that is installed by the Plugin Finder Server. Again was not reproduced (so again probably not worth worrying about?)
<JordiGH> I don't quite get why Ubuntu keeps the Firefox name while Debian doesn't... is Ubuntu getting special approval from Mozilla for the Firefox modifications it makes?
<djdarkman_> hello
<gnomefreak> asac: are you here yet?
 * gnomefreak think he bumped his head way too damn hard to want to add 20 more packages to our maintaining list :(
<asac> gnomefreak: sure
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. thats shirish idea
<gnomefreak> what order for nss nspr i cant remember im thinking nspr first than nss
<asac> gnomefreak: you are right!
<gnomefreak> yay :)
 * asac hugs gnomefreak 
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> respin firefox as well (atleast should need to)
 * gnomefreak hugs asac 
<asac> gnomefreak: if its about the nss upgrade bug, I just want nss built on gutsy
<asac> to reproduce
<asac> no need for ffox
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ill have them uploaded in next couple of hours i just want to get updates and shit done first
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> fta: firefox-3.0 from your ppa is being kept back (i would assume depends issue) xul went through so i will check after that
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we doing with bugs on extensions that we dont maintain?
<asac> gnomefreak: which extension?
<gnomefreak> IMHO we should close them or add them as wishlist if user wants them from us
<gnomefreak> s3fox
<gnomefreak> see bug 242741
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> botty
<gnomefreak> im asking about him now
<asac> gnomefreak: that bug is "invalid". he should report it to the extension author (unless we have that extension packaged or that extensions is _really_ important)
<gnomefreak> ok i will mark and comment as such
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> bots ISP is having issues trying to get an alt. in here
<gnomefreak> we wont have bot for a while, it should be worked out by end of day just not sure whos day
<asac> ha
<asac> well. i think we can live without a bot for a day ;)
<asac> can we?
<anakron_> Hey
<gnomefreak> yep should beable to
<asac> hi anakron_
<gnomefreak> hi
<anakron_> someone is of mozillateam?? in LP?
<anakron_> hi
<anakron_> :)
<gnomefreak> both of us
<anakron_> ok
<asac>  + others as well :)
<anakron_> i need to know something
<gnomefreak> feel free to ask
<anakron_> cause i wana help like a beta testers for mozilla
<anakron_> but im using ubuntu intrepid
<asac> anakron_: then you are already a big-beta tester ;)
<asac> anakron_: do you want _more_ recent crack?
<gnomefreak> fta: here is the error The following packages have unmet dependencies: firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu3) but 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu3~fta3 is to be installed
<asac> gnomefreak: darn. my by
<asac> my bad
<gnomefreak> asac: oh thats you?
<anakron_> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<anakron_> im looking at http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/
<anakron_> for any version for intrepid
<anakron_> but i cant find one at least!
 * gnomefreak not real sure if we have intrepid packages up there for testing
<asac> anakron_: ah. well. firefox 2 isnt supported in intrepid anymore
<asac> anakron_: have you received the mail?
<anakron_> :O  yeah
<asac> anakron_: there are other options to help out: you can just use virtualbox to install one of the stable releases
<anakron_> so, what i can do to
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe add devel releases to testing in late alpha so our changes are in and we work on them for bugs at that time
<anakron_> jaja
<anakron_> i cant use it cause my hardware will get burn xD
<gnomefreak> anakron_: chroots :)
<anakron_> i have a Pentium IV  1600MHZ with 320mb RAM
<anakron_> so, its like a dream to run a virtualmachine
<anakron_> i know that i can use chroot, but my hardware is a limit for my dreams
<asac> anakron_: yeah
<gnomefreak> crap. someone pplease let me know when Jazzva starts on the extension pages :(
<asac> anakron_: you are brave enough testing intrepid already. so if your hardware doesnt allow stable testing, thats fine
<gnomefreak> asac: oh shit i didnt give you important bug you needed to look at :( be right back let me find it
<anakron_> thanks for the answer
<anakron_> see you later
<asac> anakron_: cu
<anakron_> better
<anakron_> see you soo
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/196202
<anakron_> soon
<gnomefreak> IMHO its the way it should work :( maybe im confused but sounds like he wants natulis to open ftp only
<asac> gnomefreak: the issue here is that the ftp server was added to gconf
<asac> errr, the ftp handler
<gnomefreak> and thats ff issue?
<gnomefreak> im gonna assume whom ever did it meant it to happen that way hense not a bug
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure :). but i assume so
<asac> gnomefreak: ask them to figure out when and how the ftp handler ended up in gconf
<gnomefreak> next who did it is gonna be hard to find out
<asac> they most likely did it once manually
<asac> ill ask
<gnomefreak> i asked
<gnomefreak> in bug report atleat
<gnomefreak> atleast
<gnomefreak> but please ask in -devel if you know who to ask (might want to start with seb.)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think it he cannot reproduce this bug, we can just close it
<gnomefreak> the ftp bug?
<asac> y
<asac> reproduce as in "reset the gconf key", then does firefox still take over ftp handling ;)
<gnomefreak> but removing the keys doesnt help since everyone would have to
<gnomefreak> thats why i added it as wishlist to maybe make user decide what he wants as default
<gnomefreak> since i only see 2 or so people in the bug complaining (maybe one)
<gnomefreak> 3 people
<gnomefreak> out of how many millions
<asac> gnomefreak: well. i doubt that many people see that issue
<asac> its firefox-3.0b4 that is set in gconf
<gnomefreak> when i was using ftp nautlis did it for me that was gutsy
<asac> i am pretty sure that it was the user who did that
<gnomefreak> its possible i doubt mozilla did it
<asac> gnomefreak: well. let me check ;)
<asac> actually i think that there was a bug asking for that feature ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> e.g. make firefox take over ftp handling
<asac> but let me check in code
<gnomefreak> sounds like a few other flip flop bugs
<gnomefreak> like offline mode and saving docs to temp in tbird :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. it takes over ftp :-D
<gnomefreak> due to what?
<gnomefreak> ok let me try that again
<gnomefreak> due to who?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you allow firefox to check whether its the default application it will take over
<asac> http + https + ftp
<asac> and chrome
<gnomefreak> yeah thats why i said add update-alt for ftp it makes it alot easier
<asac> gnomefreak: well.
<asac> ill think about it
<gnomefreak> but as default browser it should open them unless you are connecting to your own ftp
<asac> will let you know in 30min :-D
<gnomefreak> do you want nss nspr in mt ppa?
<fta> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: nope. in your ;)
<gnomefreak> fta: hi sorry but asac said he did it
<asac> hi fta
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> did what?
<asac> ah the dependency problem
<asac> yeah
<asac> now firefox 3 head branch is prepared for preview xul builds
<gnomefreak> ok smoke than fix depends for nspr
<fta> i tweak build-deps but not deps, so if you updated deps, that's why it's stuck
<asac> fta: its fixed in .head now
<asac> didnt know that you tweak buld-deps
<asac> we just have to remember that if we need versioned depends on xul package, that we should append ~ to allow preview builds
<gnomefreak> asac: how did you screw up deps on fta's package in his ppa?
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind
<gnomefreak> i just read it
<asac> gnomefreak: he builds from .head branch :-D
<gnomefreak> head i thought was branded 3.1 not 3.0
<gnomefreak> if head is devel
<gnomefreak> please dont ask me to dig that up it was in mozilla-dev-app mailing list IIRC
<gnomefreak> what issues will i run into if i use the -d flag to build nspr/nss?
<gnomefreak> there are 2 build-deps that hard higher versioning
<gnomefreak> maybe just install them since i wont affect running them
<fta> what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> fta: hardy uses higher versions of 2 build-dep packages than gutsy does
<gnomefreak> -d flag should let you build without them but i dont think thats best idea
<gnomefreak> debhelper (>= 5.0.61) dpkg-dev (>= 1.14.9)
<gnomefreak> forgot that
<asac> fta: about ffox 3 not being installable in your ppa?
<fta> asac, this i understood. and it's fixed here too.
<asac> good
<asac> in which way? you auto patch Depends: now too?
<fta> i just resynced. but i can auto update deps too. it's just that it was tricky before (when we had >= x, << x+1)
<asac> fta: no need to. i should just remember that you append a tilde version
<asac> usually we dont have exact package versions in the build-depends
<asac> so its a special case
<asac> err/build-//
<asac> s/build-//
<fta> i started to auto-update build-deps in order for the ppa to build the packages in the right order, no other reason
<asac> fta: right, build-deps are great, but i dont think you should bother for depends as its really the exception
<gnomefreak> dch -i doesnt know what timezone im in :(
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely you are in a chroot then
<gnomefreak> oh maybe i was when i ran it
<gnomefreak> thanks ;)
<asac> np
<asac> jtv: there?
<gnomefreak> what package in dpkg-buildpackage in?
<asac> my uploads to midbrowser still dont get auto approved :(
<jtv> asac: here.
<jtv> asac: I'll take a look, just a moment...
<asac> jtv: i tested a partly translation upload for the grabanddrag translation in midbrowser
<asac> thats why there is just it-IT.xpi
<asac> (grabanddrag is not in firefox, so we dont get the strings from there)
<asac> jtv: you think it might work? :)
<asac> e.g. just partial .xpi?
<jtv> asac: it-IT.xpi won't be auto-approved, but it.xpi will.
<asac> jtv: hehe
<asac> ok
<asac> let me reupload
<asac> jtv: so you rename it?
<jtv> yes, I can.
<jtv> This next release may also help us fix the problem.
<jtv> asac: not sure what you meant about partial translations.
<asac> jtv: no i mean, do you usuallyy just rename the .xpi?
<asac> or do i need to change all the content to use "it" instead of it-IT (i think firefox translations use  it-IT too)
<jtv> Well, I don't actually need to rename it.  Just set the language by hand.
<jtv> Ahhh
<asac> jtv: well ... part of the strings are translated in the firefox translation pack we get
<asac> but we have more strings ... i crafted special .xpi's now that have those strings :)
<jtv> That's an interesting problem, actually: the auto-approval and what's in the file are completely separate.
<jtv> So for auto-approval, just rename the file and that's that.
<jtv> Ping
<asac> ping?
<jtv> (That was the sound of a thought)
<asac> ah ;)
<jtv> We currently just ignore the language codes in the manifest.
<asac> jtv: so you want me to give you the .xpi so you can look inside?
<asac> jtv: ok great. you should filter them at least
<jtv> No need.  Just name the thing it.xpi in the future and it'll be auto-approved as Italian.
<asac> i could then just upload all-in-one .xpi's multiple times
<jtv> Right now, that won't work yet.
<asac> sure
<asac> but would be great
<asac> :)
<asac> ok ... let me check what other locales i have
<jtv> Yes, but it doesn't mesh well with the whole structure of the code for now.
<asac> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22820/
<asac> which do i need to rename?
<asac> i guess everything except zh-XX ?
<gnomefreak> asac: getting hardys version to build on gutsy is gonna be a bitch due to build deps but im going for smoke right now maybe ill look at it more later
<jtv> asac: remove the country codes from all but zh-XX and en-XX.  Then, for zh-XX, replace the hyphen by an underscore.  The hyphen in en-US is hard-coded, so leave that as it is.
<asac> yeah.
<asac> let me try that
<asac> i wont upload en-US
<asac> jtv: err, how about pt-BR?
<jtv> asac: oh, and pt-BR becomes pt_BR, just like cn-TW becomes cn_TW
<asac> :-P
<jtv> asac: cs.xpi fi.xpi ja.xpi nl.xpi ru.xpi zh_CN.xpi da.xpi en-US.xpi fr.xpi ko.xpi pl.xpi zh_TW.xpi de.xpi es.xpi it.xpi pt_BR.xpi tr.xpi
<asac> jtv: ok. ill try that
<asac> jtv: that that i have you here ....
<jtv> ?
<asac> jtv: 1. when will the "product" export be of the same structure as the distro export
<asac> 2. can we get the en-US.xpi in the export for "product" too?
<asac> its always a game to hunt down the en-US.xpi that was uploaded :)
<asac> if 1. is not going to happen, let me know. i have to think how to properly deal with that then
<asac> jtv: also, i think we have a problem that might make all this to die. all firefox translations are tri-licensed and we probably cannot relicense them to BSD :(
<asac> GPL/LGPL/MPL
<jtv> asac: the structure of the product exports are determined by the paths associated with the individual files.  Unfortunately, when you upload a single file, we don't have much of a path.
<jtv> As for 2, isn't the en-US.xpi included when you select an export that includes the template?
<asac> jtv: how?
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+pots/midbrowser/+export
<asac> if i select "Everything" then its not
<jtv> asac: that's a bug.
<asac> good :)
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/468539 wtf am i missing? i have changed build-deps on build-essential and dpkg-dev versions from hardys version to gutsy version and got this as well as geting rid of the >versins alltogether
<asac> gnomefreak: i'd say something is broken in your chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: why depends on build-essential?
<asac> and dpkg-dev
<asac> those are implicit build-depends
<asac> you dont need to change dependencies on them
<gnomefreak> build-essential
<gnomefreak>  |Depends: libc6-dev
<gnomefreak>   Depends: <libc-dev>
<gnomefreak>     libc6-dev
<gnomefreak>   Depends: gcc
<gnomefreak>   Depends: g++
<gnomefreak>   Depends: make
<gnomefreak>   Depends: dpkg-dev
<gnomefreak> thats b-e
<asac> jtv: darn. so we need install.rdf?
<asac> in translations? can it just be empty?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/468540 has dpkg-dev deps
<jtv> asac: that may work, yes... why?
<asac> jtv: because the imports failed
<asac> jtv: i just crafted special .xpi's
<asac> with chrome.manifest + .jar
<asac> (same structure as in en-US.xpi ... just a partial tree)
<jtv> asac: all we really take from install.rdf at the moment is the contributors list, I think—and even those we end up ignoring unless we can parse them as email addresses.
<gnomefreak> asac: here is the broken package(s) and i cant really uninstall them since they are needed to build the package
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/468541
<asac> jtv: ok lets see. uploaded with empty install.rdf
<jtv> asac: I guess we could provide a default install.rdf if there is none on input.
<jtv> asac: about the licensing...  as long as we mark the upstream translations as coming from upstream, they remain under their upstream license.  Modifying and extending them may be a problem though.
<hk47xx> hi, I'm getting problems with dates returned form javascript in FF 3
<hk47xx> all dates returned from javascript hava a 24+ hours offset
<gnomefreak> asac: ill rebuild the chroot to see
<gnomefreak> be back reboot
<asac> hk47xx: is that ubuntu specific?
<asac> jtv: hmm
<asac> jtv: i think its ok to inject BSD licensed strings into the DB and use them to update hte upstream translations
<asac> the exported, aggregated translation pack will be upstream license again
<asac> jtv: makes sense?
<hk47xx> asac: yes i'm dual booting windows and this problem didn't show up
<asac> e.g. I translate something to improve upstream translation. the string itself i BSD, but when exporting (as .xpi for instance) it will be included in a combined work, which basically relicenses the string in that export
<asac> hk47xx: interesting
<asac> hk47xx: if you type "date" in a X-terminal
<asac> is that ok?
<hk47xx> asac: yes it shows: mié jun 25 06:07:12 VET 2008
<asac> hk47xx: how do you get the date in javascript?
<jtv> asac: yes, makes sense.  Only problem is, there's no way to tell the system that translations made in the UI are "upstream."
<asac> jtv: ah ;) ... yeah. a check box during upload would help i guess
<jtv> asac: so if you import the whole thing...  yes, I think that could work.
<hk47xx> if I type in the address bar for example javascript:alert(new Date())
<hk47xx> asac: i get Thu Jun 26 2008 06:08:05 GMT+1930 (VET)
<asac> hk47xx: for me its accurate
<asac> hk47xx: what is VET?
<hk47xx> im from venezuela
<jtv> asac: we have the checkbox in some upload forms and not in others...  IIRC the theory is that upstream translations are normally uploaded in batch, as a tarball for the whole project.
<asac> GMT+1930?
<asac> ouch
<asac> jtv: right
<asac> jtv: still the problem exists for "products" in launchpad
<asac> but i understand the issue there
<jtv> asac: actually the terms are used more or less interchangeably in practice: I was really talking about products.
<asac> jtv: actually, does anyone understand if single strings are actually licensable?
<asac> for me it sounds more like only the combined export can have a license ;)
<asac> not each and every single string
<asac> strange idea :)
<hk47xx> asac: here is wednesday but the javascript date shows Thu
<asac> jtv: think about someone licensing "Welcome!" :)
<asac> i doubt you can have a copyright on that ;)
<jtv> asac: generally, I agree with you.  The problem is that it's never quite that clear-cut: it's more a question of enough text being copied.
<jtv> asac: indeed, a short text like that can't be copyrighted.  The assumption in copyright is that the expression is one that you can't reasonably expect other people to reproduce accidentally.
<asac> hk47xx: date --rfc-2822 on console?
<asac> is that -0530 ?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you run the javascript command above please
<asac> gnomefreak: javascript:alert(new Date())
<hk47xx> asac: is Wed, 25 Jun 2008 06:14:12 -0430
<asac> just type that in location bar and hit return :)
<asac> hk47xx: yeah right
<asac> i am bad at maths ;)
<asac> have the feeling its a rounding issue
<gnomefreak> date --rfc-2822 gives me right date and time
<asac> gnomefreak: no the javascript thing ;)
<gnomefreak> with (new Date())?
<gnomefreak> it fails
<gnomefreak> on token new
<asac> gnomefreak: the complete phrase as i pasted it
<asac> javascript:alert(new Date())
<gnomefreak> javascript:alert(new Date()) doesnt work
<gnomefreak> as i said token new
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ javascript:alert(new Date())
<gnomefreak> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `new'
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: don't click has to copy and paste
 * gnomefreak tried that first
<fta> try it in ff
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: dont click what?
<gnomefreak> Wed Jun 25 2008 06:52:35 GMT-0400 (EDT)
<gnomefreak> sorry i have a bunch of terms open so i did it there first
<gnomefreak> oh and the above is right time and date
<asac> hk47xx: are you on amd?
<hk47xx> asac: no intel core 2 duo
<hk47xx> asac: i first noted this problem in gmail
<asac> hk47xx: well. 64bit?
<asac> install?
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: what version of java?
<gnomefreak> not that it should matter
<asac> hk47xx: i thought i might have been a unsigned int issue
<hk47xx> asac: i don't know for sure uname -r gives 2.6.24-19-generic
<asac> hk47xx: but since gnomefreak doesnt have it ... and he is in -XXXX timezone too, i think its something on your system
 * gnomefreak cant test in hardy atm
<hk47xx> asac: java version "1.5.0_15"
<asac> java doesnt matter here
<asac> its javascript
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: you should really update to 6.0
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> as i said it shouldnt matter
<asac> gnomefreak: could you try to set your location to venezuela?
<asac> e.g. so date shows VET as timezone? and then try again?
<gnomefreak> with tz...
<asac> no i think with gnome menu
<asac> hk47xx: how did you setup your timezone?
<gnomefreak> if by default doesnt that use tzseleact and god i hope gnome menu
<hk47xx> asac: at installation time choose 'America/Caracas'
<asac> ok
<hk47xx> asac: for the time zone
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i think you should try that
<asac> hk47xx: ok
<fta> gnomefreak, my ppa is fixed now
<gnomefreak> working on it
<asac> hk47xx: are you using the firefox installed by ubuntu right?
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<asac> fta: cool
<hk47xx> asac: yes from synaptic
<asac> jdhore: the jemalloc build should be in fta archive by now
<gnomefreak> Thu Jun 26 2008 06:29:44 GMT+1930 (VET)
<asac> after some hick-ups ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: you get that?
<asac> wow
<gnomefreak> that is with new timezone
<fta> asac, boom
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ firefox
<fta> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> yes i do
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> fta: ld.so.conf.d installed?
<asac> in xulrunner?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> should i try in hardy?
<asac> fta: did you run ldconfig?
<asac> err
<asac> was that run during postinst :)
<fta> it didn't
<asac> it didnt? wow
<hk47xx> asac: i even tried starting ff in safe mode in case some plugin was misbehaving
<fta> Unpacking replacement firefox-3.0 ...
<fta> Processing triggers for menu ...
<fta> Setting up firefox-3.0 (3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3~fta4) ...
<fta> Please restart all running instances of Firefox-3.0, or you will experience problems.
<fta> Setting up firefox-3.0-gnome-support (3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3~fta4) ...
<fta> that's it
<gnomefreak> omg this guy is funny as hell ;)
<asac> fta: the build warns something about "useless ldconfig run in postinst"
<fta> we'd better link it properly rather than depend on that
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ ldd /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<asac> fta: link it?
<fta>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7f2a000)
<fta>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7efb000)
<fta>         libjemalloc.so => not found
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: hold on ill be back and ill test on hardy since you are using hardy
<asac> fta: yes, ldconfig was the idea
<asac> we cannot really link it ... there is no static dir for xulrunner in theory
<fta> ldconfig doesn't help
<asac> maybe we should link it statically in xulrunner-stub and xulrunner-bin
<fta> the firefox binary is just the xul stub, right ?
<asac> fta: i think so
<asac> we currently link dynamic jemalloc into that
<asac> for me it works
<asac> with ldconfig
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ sudo ldconfig
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ firefox
<fta> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asac> you sure you have /etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9 ?
<asac> fta: i saw that message
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/xulrunner-1.9
<fta> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> well. but ldconfig should help then ;) right?
<asac> at least if LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so does
<asac> or LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: your not on hardy are you? what does lsb_release -a give you
<gnomefreak> hardy kernel isnt -19
<gnomefreak> that was gutsy IIRC
<asac> gnomefreak: its -19 now
<asac> $ uname -a
<asac> Linux hector 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:15:37 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok i forgot the 24
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> i was thinking 2.6.19
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: No LSB modules are available.
<hk47xx> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hk47xx> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<hk47xx> Release:	8.04
<hk47xx> Codename:	hardy
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: i got it thanks
<asac> well. please open a bug
<gnomefreak> command again please
<asac> gnomefreak can reproduce so its confirmed
<asac> hk47xx: translation pack?
<asac> err
<asac> probably not :)
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure yet
<gnomefreak> im on hardy atm if you give command i can tell you
<fta> asac, i have a fix
<gnomefreak> javascript:alert(new Date())?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22824/
<asac> fta: are you use you are running xul 1.9? not 1.9.1 ;)?
<gnomefreak> ohh firefox updates in hardy
<asac> fta: whats the problem in your evalution?
<fta> fta@ix:/etc/ld.so.conf.d $ sudo mv xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.conf
<fta> then ldconfig
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0 what does it say?
<asac> fta: huh? since when does extension matter there?
<asac> the other files dont have any either
<asac> at least x86_64-linux-gnu
<fta> they all does in intrepid
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: firefox-3.0:
<hk47xx>   Instalados: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac> hmm
<hk47xx>   Candidato: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hk47xx>   Tabla de versión:
<asac> but there is a .conf
<hk47xx>  *** 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 0
<hk47xx>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<hk47xx>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hk47xx>      3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<hk47xx>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<asac> fta: ok great. fix rules then ;)
<fta> ok
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: thanks i will downgrade and see what happens than
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: does xulrunner-1.9 match firefox version?
<asac> gnomefreak: you could reproduce, no?
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: sorry, how can i check that?
<gnomefreak> asac: im trying with his versions of packages
<gnomefreak> asac: i get the right time and date afaik
<gnomefreak> Thu Jun 26 2008 06:44:58 GMT+1930 (VET) is that the right time and date?
<hk47xx> gnomefrak: xulrunner-1.9:
<hk47xx>   Instalados: 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<gnomefreak> for that CC?
<hk47xx>   Candidato: 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<hk47xx>   Tabla de versión:
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: i have it
<hk47xx>  *** 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 0
<hk47xx>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<hk47xx>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hk47xx>      1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<hk47xx>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: well here is wenesday 25
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: correct time and date would be?
<asac> gnomefreak: no its not the right time
 * gnomefreak never heard of +1930
<asac> gnomefreak: you can reproduce the bug
<gnomefreak> ok so what i posted is the wrong time and date
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok cool did you file a bug yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug in ff or gnome?
<hk47xx> gnomefrak: no
 * gnomefreak just noticed intrepid gnome system menu is backwards it has admin first not prefferences
<gnomefreak> asac: its wrong for me as well
<gnomefreak> with new_york
<asac> gnomefreak: ff
<asac> gnomefreak: well. not sure
<gnomefreak> Wed Jun 25 2008 08:19:40 GMT-0300 (EDT)
<gnomefreak> it should be -0400
<asac> maybe a combination of ff + tzdata or something
<asac> gnomefreak: daylight saving?
<gnomefreak> it will be -0500 in oct/nov
<gnomefreak> but atm it is -0400
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<hk47xx> asac: in my case i don't think so, unless i can save 24 h .~)
<gnomefreak> ah bots back
<gnomefreak> @time utc
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 25 2008, 11:23:13 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<asac> hk47xx: no. your bug is confirmed. if the launchpad bug is filed its good
<gnomefreak> yeah atm its -0400
<gnomefreak> maybe it is -0300 but i thought -0500 in oct/nov
<fta> xul fix pushed to my ppa
<gnomefreak> why did i think it was correct in fta's firefox
<gnomefreak> testing now to see but firefox is failing to open
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Hardy:~$ firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> that would be why
<gnomefreak> thats hardy fta4
<fta> gnomefreak, yep, fixed. wait for the new xul fta4
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> about 40 min
<gnomefreak> im going back to intrepid so once update hits i can finish my chroot or wait until i get home this afternoon and fix it
<gnomefreak> hmmmm hardy has fta4 and it fails intrepid has fta3 and works
<gnomefreak> fta: from your ppa
<gnomefreak> well atleast my timezone is right in intrepid wrong in hardy but yours is off in both
<fta> gnomefreak, i seriously doubt it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<gnomefreak> fta: what do you doubt?
<fta> that hardy has fta4
<gnomefreak> in my hardy it did hence the reason i said its broken
<fta> it's still building, how can you already have it ?
<fta> xul fta4, not ff fta4
<gnomefreak> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3~fta4~hardy
<gnomefreak> that ff
<gnomefreak> (hardy)gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0: Installed: (none) Candidate: 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3~fta4~hardy
<fta> the fix is in xul, not ff
<gnomefreak> thats in my chroot but installed in hardy system
<gnomefreak> xulrunner has fta3
<gnomefreak> fta: you mixed them up
 * gnomefreak not upgrading to fta4 in intrepid yet
<fta> no i didn't ;)
<fta> xul fta4 is still building
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: i've found a post in un¡buntuforums that describes a similar situation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363084
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: the post is from 2007
<fta> gnomefreak, xul fta4 is ready (except for amd64)
<fta> asac, ff crashes on shutdown
<fta> asac, apparently not related to jemalloc as it crashed before
<asac> fta: you can reproduce?
<fta> yes
<fta> weird stack http://paste.ubuntu.com/22837/
<asac> fta: is that a bus error or segv?
<fta> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<asac> selinux?
<asac> do you have that enabled?
<gnomefreak> asac: where does firefox get the javascript:alert from?
<gnomefreak> i have a hard time thinking it gets it from gnome or google
<gnomefreak> they stopped the thread in dec of 07 im wondering why it stopped
<hk47xx> gnomefrak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22842/
<hk47xx> gnomefreak: this simple test yields the same result in my machine
<gnomefreak> hk47xx: that doesnt tell me wher eit gets it from im sure its not getting it from HTML
<gnomefreak> firefox crashed but yet its still open :(
<fta> asac, not that i remember, maybe a new default in intrepid
<gnomefreak> im thinking this is bad it even logged the crash it happened during updates
<gnomefreak> anyone care to guess why it "crashed"
 * gnomefreak would rather not have to file a bug since its fta's package
<gnomefreak> fta: im getting tracebacks when starting fta4 from term
<gnomefreak> cant import cStringIO
<fta> pastebinit please
<gnomefreak> ok
<ScottK> asac: I'm not sure if this counts as a regression or not, but with the Dapper packages, tab mix pro failed on it's initial recovery attempt with the new firefox.
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/468663 fta
<ScottK> Subsequent ones worked.
<gnomefreak> ScottK: new firefox?
 * gnomefreak thought we decided to keep 2.0 there
<gnomefreak> .15 is out but i didnt think we upgraded to it yet
<ScottK> This is test packages.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> it is .15 right?
<gnomefreak> ick im sorry my dapper still has 1.5
<asac> ScottK: what was your previous version?
<asac> ScottK: as tab mix pro upgraded too (from addons.mozilla.org)?
<asac> s/as/was/
<fta> gnomefreak, this has been there forever
<ScottK> asac: I have 0.3.0.5.
<fta> gnomefreak, it's not fatal, and causes no issue as far as i know
<gnomefreak> fta: ok
<ScottK> asac: I see there is a new version available.
<asac> ScottK: ok. my question was more: do you use that dapper firefox regularly? or maybe the profile was used a long time ago last time?
<ScottK> I use it every day.
<ScottK> For some reason I tend to use FF on my dapper desktop mostly and konqueror on my hardy laptop.  Not sure exactly why.
<fta> asac, you have hardcoded too many 1.9 in xul recently, it makes my life harder to keep merging that in 1.9.1
<asac> ScottK: ok. so what does "initial recovery attempt" mean in the tab mix case (sorry, i dont use that)
<fta> I can/want to improve that
<ScottK> asac: The feature that's in FF 2.0 where it will get all your windows/tabs back after a crash is provided by tab mix pro for 1.5.
<asac> fta: except for ld.so.conf, where did i add 1.9?
<asac> ScottK: oh ok.
<asac> hmm
<ScottK> So tab mix pro ran and tried to recover all the windows, but then FF and/or the extension locked up.
<fta> system-grepref.js
<ScottK> Killing it and restarting clean gave a working fresh start.
<ScottK> Subsuquent recovery attempts worked fine.
<asac> hmm. maybe a race?
<asac> let me check something
<ScottK> Probably.
<asac> darn ;)
<hk47xx> asac: if i change my time zone from 'America/Caracas' to 'America/Asuncion' the date problem don't show up
<asac> hk47xx: yeah
<asac> tzdata issue imo
<hk47xx> asac: but i can not keep that time zone because then my system time is offset by half an hour?
<asac> hk47xx: America/Paramaribo does that work too?
<hk47xx> asac: let me check that
<asac> you really changed your offset in 2008
<asac> wierd that some countries still sort out their time ;)
<asac> err in dec 2007 ;)
<hk47xx> asac: no problem in firefox but system time off by one and a half hour
<hk47xx> asac: is there a way i can solve this problem?
<asac> hk47xx: i dont know yet. we need a bug
<asac> the nspr code that calculates offsets might be buggy
<asac> ScottK: try to stop firefox such that it would start with multiple tabs open next time
<jtv> asac: just looked at a midbrowser export... I see the problem now: you do get the template, but it's the XPIPO export, not the original XPI.
<asac> ScottK: then remove compreg.dat and extensions.* files from your profile and start firefox
<asac> does that reproduce your hang?
<asac> maybe try a few times if its a race
<asac> removing those files should make your extensions be reparsed and so on, which might cause the required delay here
<ScottK> asac: OK.  I'll try that in a bit.
<asac> jtv: in distro export i get both
<jtv> asac: takes some special-casing.  The code that generates language packs is actually separate from the code that exports (batches of) translation files.
<ScottK> asac: Alternatively, you can upgrade to the current version of tab mix pro and it just hangs.
<ScottK> I'd already started down that road before your last comment.
<asac> ScottK: yes, but you cannot reproduce that easily as you cannot upgrade all the time
<asac> removing those files should simulate an upgrade
<asac> if you can reproduce that way, we can at least see if its a regression
<ScottK> Right.  OK.  I'll need to get the old version back first.
<hk47xx> thanks for your help, i will file a bug report as soon as possible
<asac> hk47xx: if you have the bug, let me know so i can get it properly started
<asac> ScottK: if it still hangs when upgrading to latest extension version, you could also try to reproduce with that version (by removing the files i mentioned)
<ScottK> OK
<hk47xx> asac: i'm leaving, here is the link to the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/242926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242926 in firefox "Incorrect date in firefox for 'America/Caracas' timezone" [Undecided,New]
<asac> thanks
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/22864/  <= makes sense to you ?
<asac> fta: can we somehow preserve the "fail if not manually updated" use-case so we can reuse it for 1.9.1 and 2.0 and so on?
<fta> we still have: ifeq (,$(findstring $(EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION), $(LOCALE_VERSION)))
<fta> but it's now useless as LOCALE_VERSION is parsed from DEBIAN_VERSION and EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION too
<asac> fta: can we keep the "manual setting" in case we are on a development version?
<asac> i think we have code for "development" version for the branding somewhere
<asac> ifeq (1,$(DEVELOPMENT_VERSION))
<asac> EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION		:= 1.9
<asac> else
<asac> ...
<fta> hm, ok
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> just thinking loud
<fta> well, no. I have to tweak manually EM_TRANSLATION_* anyway so there's no point in adding that test
<asac> fta: you mean for 1.9.1 you need to tweak it manually?
<fta> just EM_TRANSLATION_*
<fta> as it's not 1.9
<asac> ok. do what you proposed for now
<asac> maybe i will think about it, but most likely this will just sink in my braindump :)
<fta> the diff i just pasted for 1.9, and other EM_TRANSLATION_* values in 1.9.1, with the same ifeq test in both
<fta> even if the test is useless in 1.9
<asac> fta: yeah.
<asac> i think thats fine
<asac> its supposed to be useless in 1.9 now
<asac> i always wanted to wait with that translation maxVersion bump until 3.0.1, but fine. lets go for it now
<asac> and hope that reason exists upstream ;)
<fta> hmm, nope. it's bad. EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION should not come from changelog as we tweak the version. it must be vanilla so come from mozilla/config/milestone.txt
<asac> yeah most likely. probably you need "late" evaluation then to make this feasible for tarball layout
<fta> yes, right
<fta> the test is useless in both cases, I just have to set MAX = xul_version that's it
<fta> (in 1.9.1)
<asac> newz2000: which flash are you using?
<newz2000> the latest from adobe
<newz2000> using their installer
<newz2000> is there a way to spit out info about what parts are using memory?
<asac> latest 9 or latest 10?`
<newz2000> 9
<newz2000> 9.0 r124
<asac> good question. not easily id say
<asac> newz2000: is ffox also consuming cycles? or just mem?
<newz2000> it's using cycles to. bouncing between 5 and 30%
<asac> while doing nothing?
<asac> e.g. just about:blank open
<asac> hmm
<newz2000> wait, maybe not, let me check
<newz2000> staying at about 14%. I hav a bunch of tabs open but the window isn't active
<newz2000> sorry, it's up and down
<asac> newz2000: ok if you want you can install xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym and firefox-3.0-dbgsym and attach gdb to the process
<asac> then dump the threads
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<newz2000> ok. Usually closing and restarting makes this go away for a while.
<asac> newz2000: bug you can reproduce it?
<asac> but
<newz2000> it happens periodically
<asac> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy main universe
<asac> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy-updates main universe
<asac> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed main universe
<asac> install the dbgsym packages from above
<asac> when it happens you can use
<asac> gdb -pPID /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<asac> i guess
<asac> and then
<asac> (gdb) threads apply all bt
<asac> and
<asac> (gdb) threads apply all bt full
<asac> we might be able to see which threads are running and guess from there if its flash
<newz2000> ok, though firefox is probably the single most important program for my day to day work so if this interfereres I will probably have to revert.
<asac> newz2000: what interferes? dbgsym packages?
<asac> no they wont
<asac> they are not touched unless you use gdb
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> do I also need to install ﻿firefox-3.0-dbgsym?
<asac> yes is better i guess
<lastent> Hi I tested Firefox 2.0.0.15 on Ubuntu Festy, where do I upload the results?
<Jazzva> lastent, see http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> lastent, click on the version you tested, then on the test you did (15 minutes normal usage with new profila, or 15 minutes normal use with existing profile, or testplan), then enter your comment in the form.
<Jazzva> You need to register on mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com and log in before entering comments.
<asac> maybe it makes sense to draft a wiki with basic instructions on how to submit tests?
<asac> i think we constantly repeat the same things ;)
<Jazzva> asac, MozillaTeam/QA/Submit is ok?
<Jazzva> (the address to use, nothing so far there)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah
<Jazzva> btw, the address for Mozilla QA tracker in title needs to be updated to ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> The one in the title points to stgraber.org
<asac> armin76: can you run xulmine demo from http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/xulrunner/
<asac> on ppc?
<Jazzva> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA/Submit ... I don't think we need a whole page for this :). Maybe we could move it later to /MT/QA...
<Jazzva> (noticed the error in wiki formatting)
<asac> Jazzva: why not keep it that simple. if its hidden among other content it might confuse folks and discourage them
<asac> in that way they instantly see that "this is simple" :)
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<lastent> anything else I can help?
<Jazzva> I'll add the link to it to the MT main page in the QA section
<Jazzva> lastent, interested in extension packaging?
<Jazzva> ;
<Jazzva> ;)
<lastent> Jazzva, what do you mean by that(sorry not native english speaker), is it something like packing .xpi?
<Jazzva> lastent, preparing deb packages for extensions. The process is documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<Jazzva> There are also other ways of helping out :). See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam#head-1b2cc2b9eb04b5dc2692ce8c95cfab53985b511f
<lastent> Jazzva, I could help with the packing
<Jazzva> lastent, great :). Maybe it's the best to package an extension you're using frequently. Check first if it already isn't packaged. All packaged extensions are available on <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions>.
<Jazzva> lastent, just follow the procedure from packaging page and ask here if you bump into any problem. Somebody will help you out...
<lastent> ok Jazzva
<asac> massive netsplits ... wow
<fta> -dmwaters- {global notice} Good day all, In a few minutes I'm going to be rebooting one of our main us hubs. This will mean some splitting, but things should come back together rather quickly. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<fta> [18:41]
<fta> asac, are the apport hooks really working ?
<fta>             if '/usr/lib/xulrunner' in my_ext:
<fta>                 section_gre.append((my_ext))
<fta>             elif '/usr/lib/firefox' in my_ext:
<fta>                 section_app.append((my_ext))
<fta> this is not right for us
<asac> fta: they somewhat work ... somtimes
<asac> at least i get exentsion info and plugin info for a bunch of submissions
<asac> but not all
<asac> most likely because of this
<fta> and it should not be elif as this is exclusive
<armin76> asac: i'll do that later
 * asac off for game
<jdhore> asac, still here for a sec?
<armin76> asac: how i'm supposed to run that?
<armin76> root@luna:~# xulrunner-1.9 --app xulmine-0.9.xulapp
<armin76> Error: App:Name not specified in application.ini
 * armin76 wonders if he should unpack it
<armin76> asac: okay, i've unpacked it, it complained about only supporting 1.8, i forced it, and works fine
<armin76> asac: about window segfaults, best times segfaults, custom field segfaults, looks like it segfaults when wanting to show a window?
<armin76> asac: changing the level works
<armin76> asac: and the game works as well
<fta> asac, seems ff is a pig with jemalloc
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 15786 fta       20   0 1010m 436m  39m R   52 21.5 288:09.44 firefox
<fta> while idle
<fta> (firefox:15786): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GdkDrawable'
<asac_> fta: intersting
<asac_> for me it worked quite snappy
<asac_> otoh, it might just be subjective perception ;)
<asac_> i never had problems anyway
<fta> with jist a few tab, it's ok, with 80+ tabs, it's almost unusable
<fta> tabs
<fta> i often reach 100 tabs now
<asac_> fta: that suggests that you  might consider to review your workflow
<asac_> i mean, i rarely have more than 10 tabs open :)
<fta> it was fine before
<Volans> LOL :)
<asac_> hell, i cannot even remember what i had opened in 4 tabs :)
<asac_> my desktop consist of X terminal tabs + 3 firefox tabs.
<asac_> by accident that can be two firefox windows :)
<asac_> but that kills my brain power :-D
<asac_> fta: anyway thanks for pointing out
<asac_> now we just need some hard data to provide upstream that they are totally wrong on using jemalloc ;)
<Volans> asac_: you need some tester?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-26
<asac_> fta: we should try to link statically to the binaries
<asac_> Volans: i always need testers ;)
<Volans> if you need ask me, I have only some software limit
<asac_> software limit?
<asac_> what does that mean?
<Volans> gutsy 64bit in my laptop, dapper on an old desktop and hardy on virtualbox
<Volans> :D
<asac_> what i seriously need is two nice secretaries in bikini that process my bug folders :)
<asac_> Volans: thats great
<asac_> Volans: dapper is really so important
<Volans> ask canonical to get them for you ;)
<asac_> i should ;)
<Volans> I see that the tests on QA go well apart a problem on hardy
<asac_> Volans: you already tested the current firefox in dapper right?
<Volans> yes
<Volans> of course :)
<asac_> Volans: ok, the hardy bug is just about plugins
<asac_> which makes sense, because we ignored ffox 2 for a few
<asac_> we should really move the plugin table somewhere else. apparently it consumes a lot of resources on testers side
<asac_> and we have no clue if they work anyway :)
<asac_> at least we should check what works and what not before asking for testing
<Volans> asac: I have rearranged the table only for a better aspect, I think that one test link for any plugin will be optimal
<asac> Volans: i think plugins deserve their own page. which is then listed as a test on its own on the qa site
<asac> we could even split them up in "main-plugins" and "universe-plugins"
<Volans> seems a good idea, maybe separate the tests on QA and leave them on the same page in wiki
<Volans> (same plugins page)
<asac> Volans: hmm.
<asac> i dont like to put too much on a page
<Volans> I mean a separate page for plugins, divided in two section
<asac> i think people might be confused and feel its "too hard"
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<Volans> and 2 separate test in QA for main and universe plugins
<asac> that would work
<asac> otoh, we haev quite a lot of plugins
<asac> so maybe we can put them on their own page. e.g. one page per qa.ubuntu.com testcase
<Volans> but the real question is... if I test only totem and not flash... ?
<Volans> one testcase for each plugins is confusing?
<asac> i think its ok to ask them to test all on each individual case
<asac> main are not that many plugins
<fta> Patch bz233371_att297343_fix_outofscreen_embed_tooltip.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<fta> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Error 1
<asac> i think its our obligation to provide proper testcases though
<asac> fta: 1.9.1?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: dump it
<asac> thats a questionable patch anyway which was introduced to fix ephy
<asac> that was before the huge embedding backout. so it might even not be required on 1.9
<asac> ah, microb backout it was called
 * asac reactivated rotting brain cells :)
<asac> if you are brave you can test if ephy shows its tooltips off-screen if you try to display a tooltip right to your screen border
<fta> seems i'm not brave
<asac> fta: yeah. just dump it then
<asac> Volans: not really sure if we want one test case per plugin on the qa website
<asac> Volans: one wiki page per plugin would make sense obviously
<Volans> me too... can be confusing
<asac> it would not represent the importance. i think that people would balance their testing effords according to the amount of entries displayed there
<asac> so if we list general unimportant things, we might get a wrong balance of testing efforts
<Volans> yes of course... on QA is possible to set primary test and secondary test?
<asac> Volans: i talked to stgraber about website improvements that would not give false impressions
<asac> e.g. like 3/3 suggests that all is done
<asac> but i want 100 test submissions and not just 3 ;)
<Volans> you cannot set the number?
<asac> Volans: the number is the amount of testcases
<Volans> one succesful test per case is enough... absurd
<asac> once 1 tester confirmed that it worked it will be counted as done
<asac> yeah
<asac> so we will introduce some kind of factor
<asac> i can configure 100 and we can display a progress bar isntead of 3/3 :)
<asac> its kind of a marketing number though ;)
<asac> too high might demotivate contributors
<Volans> if you can't set primary and secondary tests.. one test per main and one per universe plugins can be already too much
<asac> too low might cause people to not test because they think its all done
<asac> Volans: yeah
<asac> Volans: i think this all needs to be included in the website redesign
<Volans> surely...
<asac> i think we have to assume that we get more than just 2 testers
<Volans> the final number you want maybe can not be displaies, telling only, 5 test done
<asac> then we can use a factor and say like "normal usage" needs 30 users
<Volans> if you open the tasks
<asac> while plugin xy-unimportant needs 1 confirmation to get full green :)
<Volans> you can see the specific number tests done
<asac> Volans: well. just telling 20 done doesnt provide any incentive
<asac> and doesnt direct forces to the right task
<Volans> true
<asac> we need to provide some kind of reasonable upper bound based on what the submissions we got in last testrun
<asac> and increase that a bit each and every time
<Volans> sounds resonable :)
<asac> but in that way the graphic displaying the absolute progress becomes less meaningful for developers. so we will also display a small pie that shows the relation of errors vs. success
<asac> so developers can easily spot areas of problems
<asac> at least thats the idea atm ;)
<Volans> the site is very simple at this stage, many iprovements can be done, only the right way have to be decided
<asac> yeah
<asac> we are discussing improvements for quite some time
<asac> something has to be done
<asac> for 6 month there has be no considerable improvement nwo
<asac> thats my personal opinion only ;)
<asac> anyway, its great to see so many dapper submissions ;)
<Volans> sites imporvements can be of two types: visible from users (interface, new functionalities, ecc..) or invisible (server imporvement, software optimization, eccc)
<asac> well, that site needs a thorough redesign from grounds up ;)
<asac> there are so many confusing things
<asac> even for iso testing - which is what it was designed to do initially
<Volans> but this site is develoèped by canonical?
<asac> not really
<asac> its a contribution, which we now embraced and host and i think sponsor
<asac> stgraber developed it
<Volans> which we = canonical?
<asac> yeah
<Volans> ok :)
<asac> i think its pretty important and in principal properly funded
<asac> except that stgraber doesnt have enough time ;)
<Volans> maybe canonical can add some programmer to the project
<asac> Volans: well. i think they are redoing this. but i am not well informed
<asac> the main point here is mostly that nobody reall yknows what this site should do
<asac> and how to do it in a great way :)
<Volans> ahahah good promming behind!
<asac> so in short: its not understood ;)
<Volans> and not used so much
<Volans> as i see
<asac> no really. there are things like hardware testing and so on that are important to get done
<asac> and all this is supossed to be submitted to that site
<asac> so its not a simple task to make it rock
<asac> Volans: agreed. it needs to be better promoted.
<Volans> if I worked for that project I think I have made a polls on the developer groups (mozillateam, hardware, iso, ecc...) to understand the needs of every group
<asac> otoh, you cannot roll this out on a large scale if its not well thought out
<asac> Volans: sure. we had discussions at two UDS about it
<asac> i think i know quite well what we need for mozillateam
<asac> iso is pretty well thought out too.
<asac> but hardware is tricky and i sometimes get the feeling that we should keep this out of that application
<asac> but the, the concepts for mozilla and iso dont really scale
<asac> e.g. you cannot do that for lots of applications
<Volans> I understand... maybe separate "section" with different functionalities
<asac> yeah. most likely
<asac> night!
<Volans> night asac :)
<gnomefreak> wiki is very slow today
 * gnomefreak working on catagorizing wikis what should i put when im done onhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-22
 * gnomefreak working on catagorizing wikis what should i put when im done on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-06-22
<gnomefreak> also i dont think they set meetings for 6 months away but i will check sometime today i think
<gnomefreak> did we get our clue files in bughelper by chance?
<gnomefreak> asac: are we updating dapper FF1.5 to 2.0? or are we just gonna support 1.5 in dapper for the next year or so (dont remember when dapper desktop reaches EOS
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah 6 month is just a point not a real number. the idea is to plan a bunch ahead :)
<asac> no matter how much ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok will try
<gnomefreak> asac: how far did you get with "Establish Processes for triaging mozilla issues" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Roadmap
<gnomefreak> im saving changes atm so it might be slow
<asac> gnomefreak: that site is so rotten old
<asac> we should dump it and redo it
<asac> i mean even david is still on it
<asac> so yes, that process was established :)
<asac> but we are now at process v2 ;)
<asac> so i have the same task again ;)
<fta> hi
<jdhore> asac, how do i find out if firefox is using libjemalloc.so or not?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah there were a few i would like to drop but i would like to get catagoys done first.
<gnomefreak> asac: I ADDED HIS AS BLOCKED SINCE THEY WERE IN PROGRESS
<asac> jdhore: strace -eopen -f firefox 2>&1 | grep jemalloc
<gnomefreak> damnit i hate caps
<asac> jdhore: well ... or just ldd /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: sure.
<gnomefreak> asac: should i drop the wiki page totally?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> we can always create a roadmap page if we really want to
<asac> but that one has to die for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok can do that now.
<asac> gnomefreak: or maybe add a huge warning on top "THIS PAGE WAS IDENTIFIED AS CURRENTLY BEING UNMAINTAINED"
<gnomefreak> asac: too late
<asac> hi fta
<asac> k+
<gnomefreak> or not
<fta> lsof -p `pidof firefox` | grep jemalloc
<fta> better
<gnomefreak> i might edit the pages to remove knowledge base from menus
<asac> not sure lsof is always painful for me ;)
<jdhore> fta, asac, thanks, both showed that ff3 was running/linking to libjemalloc, so i assume everything should work
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we doing with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Accessibility none of us are working on it in general im thinking delete the page and if someone wants to work with u-a-t https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Accessibility
<gnomefreak> oops i didnt mean to give links 2 time
<gnomefreak> also thinking of dropping the council members that are and have been inactive and maybe add Jazzva and fta and ther eis room for another person let me know what you think
<asac> gnomefreak: imo, we dont need a council
<asac> but feel free to update as suggested :)
<gnomefreak> asac: we can drop that page as well than :)
<asac> for me the "mozillateam" is the council ;)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah drop that ;)
<gnomefreak> going to when i find it again its somewherre in the 20+ tabs i have open
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know what you think on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Accessibility i think drop it
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont see why we would have any special focus on mozilla accessibililty
<asac> why not on the javascript engine? or the layout engine?
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: figure who the accessibility team consists off
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know but that was more focused around orca or whatever it is called like more for poeple that have problems seeing
<asac> and if they havea any need
<asac> i can ask luke
<gnomefreak> please do but if i get done before you have reply ill find someone to ask
<asac> gnomefreak: ill ask luke, he uses a screenreader, so probably can tell best the current state
<asac> luke == TheMuso
<gnomefreak> oh him :)
<gnomefreak> the extension pages are staying under cat. mozillateam?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah.
<gnomefreak> good
<asac> for me mozilla-extensions-dev is just a subteam
<asac> while every mozillateam member is also a mozila-extensions-dev member
<fta> i'm not
<asac> and vv. is technically not true, but spiritual is valid too
<gnomefreak> is this for real? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/BogusList
<asac> fta: isnt mozillateam a member of mozilla-extensions-dev?
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/+members
<asac> mozillateam is member
<asac> so if you visit the https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/
<asac> it should tell you that you are member of that team too
<asac> fta: at least you have the extensions emblem on your homepage: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta
<fta> i see a "join the team" on the right
<asac> yeah. probably a visualization bug
<gnomefreak> fta: its because we used the mozilla team not member by member
<asac> fta: do you want to be admin of that team?
<asac> i can drop out of that position and hand it over to you ;)
<gnomefreak> if you look at show teams you are of a part of it should show indirectly from mozillateam or something along those lines
<asac> yeah. just to be admin you need to be direct member
<fta> i have no immediate use for that, maybe later
<gnomefreak> why do we have pages on eclipse and distcc niether of them have anything to do with mozilla afaik
<armin76> asac: did you read what i said about the mine stuff?
<asac> no?
<armin76> fail
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/eZxfY675.html
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Governance is deleted
<asac> armin76: ok, so it works with xulmine, but not with ffox?
<asac> (oon ppc)
<fta> gnomefreak, i just pushed a new pastebinit to my ppa fixing the annoying bug
<fta> (not my fix)
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks but ummmm what annpying bug?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22865/
<asac> fta: does that go to paste.ubuntu.com?
<fta> yes
<asac> good
<asac> didnt know about that even ;)
<gnomefreak> strange i got a crash but ff didnt close, this has happened since yesterdays push
<asac> too advanced for my rotten brain
<asac> :-P
<asac> but useful, indeed
 * gnomefreak trying to get to a good stopping point before restarting FF but it still shouldnt crash right after update
<asac> gnomefreak: what crashes?
<gnomefreak> asac: after every update firefox tells me it closed unexpectedly but its still open
<gnomefreak> that has happened since yesterdays ff xul updates
<gnomefreak> and only happens right after update if i dont restart within say 5 minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: restart == firefox ?
<asac> or system?
<gnomefreak> ff restart
<fta> asac, it supports a bunch of sites now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051/
<armin76> asac: yeah, but its normal it segfaulted with the windows?
<gnomefreak> i think i will file a bug and let apport get teh stack and back so you can see what is happening. Will do this in a bit right after im done with wikis.
<asac> armin76: yeah right
 * asac ponders inbox
<asac> armin76: debian bug 482415
<ubottu> Debian bug 482415 in iceweasel "iceweasel: crashes immediately upon startup" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/482415
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=482415#133
<ubottu> Debian bug 482415 in iceweasel "iceweasel: crashes immediately upon startup" [Important,Open]
<asac> "I am also seeing this crash for all XUL apps on my machine, a PPC
<asac> "
<asac> armin76: apparently mike doesnt see the ppc problem ... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=482415#178
<asac> "This one is not a crash on startup, but at shutdown, and is a known issue.
<asac> It will be fixed in next upload of xulrunner.
<asac> "
<ubottu> Debian bug 482415 in iceweasel "iceweasel: crashes immediately upon startup" [Important,Open]
<asac> :-D
<asac> poor tim allen ;)
<asac> armin76: maybe support him :-D
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=482415#173
<ubottu> Debian bug 482415 in iceweasel "iceweasel: crashes immediately upon startup" [Important,Open]
<gnomefreak> ok filing bug with apport
<gnomefreak> i will give you link when done
<asac> gnomefreak: about what?
<asac> ah the crash
<asac> sure
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe create the backtrace locally
<gnomefreak> The problem cannot be reported:
<gnomefreak> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a wiki on it? i cant remember from that long ago
<asac> armin76: where was the gentoo bug?
<gnomefreak> we should really ask martin to add PPA's with apport :(
<asac> i would like to answer the mail and tell mike that its a crash on startup ;)
<armin76> asac: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228957
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 228957 in Applications "www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0-r1 segmentation fault on ppc and ppc64/32ul (gcc-4.3.1/glibc-2.8)" [Normal,New]
<armin76> okay, its just a glibc-2.8, nothing to do with gcc-4.3
<asac> armin76: glibc 2.7 works?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> i've tried upgrading from 2.6.1 to 2.7, it didn't segfault on both
<armin76> upgraded to 2.8, segfault
<armin76> i'm talking about gentoo, uh? :P
<asac> armin76: yeah thats fine
<asac> armin76: may I cc you on the bugmail ?
<asac> email?
<armin76> i sent a mail already
<armin76> but yeah, feel free, armin76@gentoo.org
<asac> armin76: hope you have not been too nice ;)
<asac> armin76: hmm sid chroot has glibc 2.7
<gnomefreak> fta: asac are we not building Ffox-3.0-dbg? if not what would i install?
<fta> too bad the spellchecker in ff is not able to remember the lang per site
<asac> gnomefreak: xulrunner-1-9-dbgsym + firefox-3.0-dbgsym
<fta> gnomefreak, we don't. we moved to dbgsym
<asac> oh i think he uses ppa
<asac> thats bad
<fta> but not supported by ppa
<gnomefreak> ah ok are the ddebs open for intrepid yet?
<fta> yes
<asac> we have to figure something for ppa imo
<gnomefreak> well its PPA package that is crashing
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. for intrepid all should be there
<armin76> asac: i'll try with debian
<asac> armin76: good thing is that if it doesnt start on ppc, its a grave bug and debian cannot release ;)
<asac> so they have to fix it :-D
<gnomefreak> cant we generate the -dbg packages just for PPA and change it if we are uploading to archives? or like fta can generate them than upload the package without the -dbg to MT PPA so we can use that one to push to archives? YES its alot more work or evenmaybe as simple as commenting -dbg in control before pushing to archive
<armin76> well, debian has some ppc boxes, so :P
<asac> armin76: they have, but you cannot really use them
<asac> 1st: getting dependencies installed takes about 3 month :-D
<asac> unless you have admin power on that porter machine which usually are just 3 people
<asac> out of which 3 are unavailable ;)
<armin76> no chroots?
<asac> armin76: chroots? yes! but with the ability to install software? not that i know of
<asac> ok let me go on agricola.debian.org  :)
<asac> http://db.debian.org/machines.cgi
<asac> ok i dont have access to debian machines anymore
<asac> grewat
<armin76> haha
<armin76> well, chroots are for those, you know? :P
<asac> i am pretty sure that i updated my ssh keys
<asac> most likely they removed all keys _after_ i did that
<asac> as slow as usual
<armin76> i wonder why ubuntu doesn't have any dev box
<gnomefreak> i robot seal its so cute
<gnomefreak> good girt for my sister atleast
<asac> how can i tell gpg  to use a specific key to sign?
<asac> the gpg manpage is just incomprehensible
<asac> i mean it should be a simple option: "--key-id XXXX"
<asac> instead for some commands it  uses the last argument to guess the id ... for others i dont see any
<armin76> asac: it doesn't segfault on debian
<asac> armin76: good
<asac> so 2.7
<armin76> yep
<gnomefreak> fta: how hard is it to add a pastebin to pastebinit?
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ppc; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008062113 Iceweasel/3.0 (Debian-3.0~rc2-2)
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i got all mozillateam wiki cats. done finally :)
<asac> great!
<gnomefreak> if anyone finds some that doesnt have right catagories or missing them for our wikis please let me know
<fta> gnomefreak, depends, i've already added some. which one(s) do you need ?
<gnomefreak> now i guess i work on nss/nsspr gutsy chroot
<gnomefreak> fta: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/
<gnomefreak> that is personal one for when i help out in #ubuntu and such channels
<gnomefreak> btw what is medal of honor related to e-m-d team?
<fta> gnomefreak, pastebin.ca support has been removed
<fta> no idea why
<gnomefreak> fta: ah ok yeah they did that with the old pastebin app cant think of the name off hand
<armin76> wgetpaste!
<asac> so what is more expensive? USB 3g adapter or PCMCIA?
<armin76> gnomefreak: wgetpaste!
<asac> i can get both for the same price ;) so i wonder whats smarter ;)
<armin76> usb means you can connect it to a normal pc :P
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> armin76: but does it mean that i cannot use it with linux :)?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think ill go for pcmcia to start and then get other hardware from somewhere else
<armin76> uh...iirc the huawei works under linux
<asac> armin76: i have no clue what is what ... seriously
<fta> PCMCIA is obsolete
<asac> fta: what is replacement?
<fta> ExpressCard
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what this is
<asac> (but ther eis a pcmcia adapter )
<asac> http://www.moobicent.de/fileadmin/media/bilder/moobishop/pc-express_card.jpg
<asac> http://www.moobicent.de/fileadmin/media/bilder/moobishop/usb-stick_01.jpg
<armin76> http://home.coming.dk/index.php/2008/05/25/p805
<asac> those are the two i can choose to start with ;)
<fta> i can't plug my pcmcia cards into my ExpressCard slot
<gnomefreak> armin76: the one i used wasnt wgetpaste
<gnomefreak> but maybe ill lookinto that
<asac> fta: yeah. but the one is express and you can make a pcmcia out of it ... so should work everywhere i guess
<armin76> gnomefreak: but wgetpaste is cooler!
<armin76> lolz
<armin76> it needs python :D
<asac> fta: so express or USB?
<gnomefreak> ah it was webboard
<armin76> gnomefreak: wgetpaste ftw!
<gnomefreak> armin76: i will look into it and build it if i have to
<armin76> its just a bash script :P
<armin76> just needs bash + wget
<gnomefreak> ah even better :)
<armin76> i told asac to build a deb of it, but he failed :P
 * gnomefreak has 3 bash scripts to write for one dam package
<asac> armin76: me?
<gnomefreak> he failed?
<asac> armin76: we have plenty of people that look for easy packaging tasks to start with
<gnomefreak> or it failed?
<asac> armin76: if you want something packaged, let me know :-D
<armin76> gnomefreak: he failed :P
<fta> asac, I would take express as i'm equiped with that, and it's much smarter, but depends if you have usb only needs
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExpressCard
<gnomefreak> asac: when im done with the scripts feel free to help me turn it into a Ubuntu package but i was supposed to start this in april/early may
<armin76> gnomefreak: http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/wgetpaste-2.11.bz2
<gnomefreak> is there a way to start tbird-3 in offline mode?
<gnomefreak> armin76: thanks
<fta> bash scripts, baaad. i hate bashisms
<gnomefreak> fta: well for a text based address book it seems simplar afaict
<fta> i'm old school, i write /bin/sh scripts
<gnomefreak> and there is an out line in my bash book so i was gonna change  afew things and poof
<gnomefreak> sh = dash afaik
<armin76> fta: i think its not bash, just shell, because its keyworded x86-fbsd
<gnomefreak> atleast in Ubuntu
<armin76> ah no, its not
<gnomefreak> well abook looks farely nice
<fta> armin76, eh? i'm referring to "* gnomefreak has 3 bash scripts to write for one dam package"
<gnomefreak> fta: it shows me how to combine 2 of them but still have 2 to write in that case. one is addperson one is delperson and there is search script
 * gnomefreak not very fluent in bash but when i have one already done i can change things and figure other things out but for me on my own i have wrote a total of 6 but they are all easy ones like just a list of commands to run without use of if and such
<asac> ok, now i feel modern. i ordered UMTS flatrate :-D
<gnomefreak> if Jazzva can get me the outline of the blog i can have everything done within a day or 2 of getting it
<gnomefreak> oh what is UWN?
<asac> gnomefreak: like DWN just with a U :-D
<fta> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ah newsletter
<gnomefreak> or navada gold
<gnomefreak> nevada
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: its debian weekly news
<asac> and ubuntu weekly news
<gnomefreak> yeah google told me
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> the blog post you want them to republish is already made or is it the one im writing?
<asac> gnomefreak: its the one you are writing most likely
<gnomefreak> if good we can have most of it done by monday
<armin76> fta: ah :D
<armin76> asac: UMTS? thats slow
<gnomefreak> keep me informed on where everyone is on the tasks that we are working on so i know when to make next meeting
<gnomefreak> ok im done googling these arcronims
<gnomefreak> ok after breakfast i will start my 2nd task for today than i have gutsy chroot to fix and nss nspr hopully done by end of work day but we shall see
<gnomefreak> be back after breakfast
<asac> armin76: its called mobileDSL :)
<asac> thought it was umts ;)
<asac> up to 7.2mbit down ;)
<asac> not sure how much ill get in real life :-D
<asac> HSDPA-Net
<armin76> asac: package wgetpaste :P
<asac> armin76: why me?
<asac> armin76: i think its time that you learn packaging ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> you told me that if i wanted something packaged, i should told you, so i'm doing so :P
<armin76> quick!
<asac> armin76: i told you ?
<asac> when i was young?
<asac> we can look for someone to package it
<asac> but we should do it in debian
<armin76> lol
<armin76> yeah, look for someone, quick!
<armin76> it depends on sed as well
<asac> armin76: but you dont use ubuntu. so why do you want it packaged?
<asac> tse this website complains about me not having the latest flash ... i have flash 10 ;)
<armin76> asac: because its good :P
<fta> asac, a lot of sites have a flash detector in js thinking that flash 9 is the greatest.. they detect flash 10 as lower than flash 1 :)
<fta> armin76, according to google, it's packaged only by gentoo
<armin76> fta: and archlinux
<gnomefreak> armin76: you use gentoo right?
<gnomefreak> asac: you told him to ask you yesterday you said something like if you want something packaged ask me but im thinking you were thinking he was on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> or it was this morning
<kgoetz> hi all. i rebuilt the Firefox-2 and Firefox (3) packages from ubuntu with the OFFICAL_* lines set to 0 in the debian/rules directory. it seems they built the standard firefox packages with that change though. is there a guide to how i can change ubuntus firefox, or some pointers available?
<kgoetz> Incase people are wondering, i'm trying to get FF rebuilt for gNewSense, and i've just started looking at it
<asac> kgoetz: what are you trying to do? build unbranded browser?
<kgoetz> asac: technically a rebranded browser, but i thought starting with unbranded might be easier
<gnomefreak> gnewsense is like gobuntu isnt it?
<gnomefreak> like free packages only
<kgoetz> yes
<asac> kgoetz: does gnewsense have problems with the icons being in source package? or just the binaries?
<kgoetz> asac: in the source packages is a problem.
<asac> kgoetz: ok. so lets think how we can do it right
<asac> kgoetz: sorry for my ignorance about gnewsense, but where is it hosted?
<asac> how do you sync?
<kgoetz> asac: on FSF hardware (i think in Ireland)
<kgoetz> *sp
<asac> ha :)
<asac> ok so you are independent archive wise from our infrastrcuture
<kgoetz> ah sorry, yes we are (i didnt realise that was the question)
<asac> kgoetz: so can you blacklist firefox-3.0 sync and do it manually?
<kgoetz> asac: yes.
<asac> kgoetz: ok. we have a bzr branch and mozilla-devscripts
<asac> we could add targets to build free (maybe even rebranded) tarballs to mozilla-devscripts
<asac> and work something out for the packaging
<asac> so basically you would just need to run two commands to produce your packages
<fta> is the name a problem ? (like for debian)
<kgoetz> asac: could you poitn me to the bzr repo? i'd be keen to have a look at the devscripst
<asac> fta: yes its name + icons
<kgoetz> fta: the artwork is, and the way it offers to install proprietary plugins
<asac> fta: so basically mozilla-devscripts should be able to produce dfsg packages (vs. nobinonly)
<kgoetz> we find the plugins more of an issue then the artwork, tbh
<asac> and maybe have an option to inject branding during tarball construcitno
<asac> kgoetz: mozilla-devscripts is a package we have in hardy and intrepid
<asac> we also have a branch
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> kgoetz: http://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<kgoetz> asac: i'd prefer the branch (i'm actually running debian, so bzr'ing stuff is easier then getting the packages)
<asac> thats our branches ;)
<kgoetz> cheers :)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts
<fta> if you can draft what you need, i'd be happy to improve mozilla-devscripts
<asac> kgoetz: what do you want to track? our current latest stable release?
<gnomefreak> god i hate writers block
<asac> fta: its basically getting the remove-nonfree script from debian packages i guess. and the ability to provide a tarred branding folder
<kgoetz> asac: for the moment LTS releases
<asac> i have such a folder for icedove
<asac> wait a second
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-branding-2.0.0.x
<asac> kgoetz: ok, then you probably want to base your packaging branch on our .hardy branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy
<kgoetz> asac: thanks
<asac> kgoetz: so bascially starting with a rebranded tarball is a good start.
<kgoetz> eek. cake. oven. bbs
<gnomefreak> asac: you are beta tester for LP right?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i couldnt escape, yes.
<fta> you can, starting from the home page
<gnomefreak> asac: they got rid of alot of the crap on the left side :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you can disable it at launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> for 2 hours IIRC
<asac> fta: for 2 hours ;)
<gnomefreak> yep than disabel it for another 2 hours or you can leave the team and not test it :(
<asac> i could leave the team, but i think there are other non-technical forces that want me to stay :)
<asac> but well. it was only really disfunctional when they switched to the new page layout
<asac> after that i hardly noticed that i am running beta
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243204  looks weird if you look above the Ubuntu task status ect...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243204 in ubuntu "[packaging] Please include LottaNZB in Intrepid Ibex" [Wishlist,New]
<asac> gnomefreak: in which way wierd?
<gnomefreak> asac: look on the left ther eis only subscribvers and search everything else is in main part of page
<gnomefreak> mark as dup set privicy convert to question also affects ect... are all surrounding the affects statsu importance assigned to
<kgoetz> asac: i'll try to read through the mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy bzr stuff  (and the mozilla-devscripts, if its a different codebase?) and then hae a go at new tarballs
<asac> fta: are there instructions on wiki how to do tarball?
<asac> kgoetz: have you used bzr before?
<asac> basically you need a tarballs directory next to your source tree ... and then can build with bzr-builddeb ..... bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S' (as an example)
<gnomefreak> bzr pull is really all there is needed since mozilla-devscripts builds tar for you
<fta> asac, what do you mean ?
<kgoetz> asac: i have a basic understanding of bzr
<asac> kgoetz: k
<asac> fta: i think we have a wiki page that outlines how to build our trees ;)
<asac> let me look
<kgoetz> hm... bzr-debbuild. wonder if thats in backports.org
<gnomefreak> is it ment or meant?
<asac> kgoetz: that should be in debian
<fta> lunch break. back in a few
<gnomefreak> fta: have fun;)
<asac> kgoetz: bzr-builddeb
<asac> sorry for the shuffeling
<kgoetz> asac: its not in stable - i'll probably have to backport it from sid/testing
<asac> kgoetz: you want to build ffox 3 on stable?
<asac> did xulrunner-1.9 built fine?
<kgoetz> asac: no, i want bzr-builddeb on stable. \
<asac> james_w: ^^
<asac> james_w: i see that you have etch-backports branches in you builddeb bzr
<asac> james_w: whats the easiest way for kgoetz to get bzr + builddeb on debian etch?
<asac> i have the feeling that you already have those packages somewhere :)
<james_w> I've never backported it, but someone else may have.
<james_w> kgoetz: are you running the bzr from backports or etch?
<kgoetz> james_w: my bzr is from backports
<james_w> you could install builddeb for your user with "mkdir -p ~/.bazaar/plugins/ && bzr branch lp:bzr-builddeb ~/.bazaar/plugins/builddeb/"
<kgoetz> hm ok
<gnomefreak> all that? :( i just installed bzr-builddeb
 * gnomefreak figured it would be same for debian 
<asac> gnomefreak: not if you want it in etch ;)
<kgoetz> can i make sure of my understanding here? firefox-3.0.hardy is the full source for FF+ubuntu changes and mozilla-descripts is the tools used to customise the FF3 repo? does that same firefox source repo generate the ubuntu FF customisation package(s?) or is that a seperate package again?
<asac> kgoetz: no ff.hardy is just the packaging
<asac> you need the orig.tar.gz .. which you can produce using debian/rules
<asac> in combination with mozilla-devscripts installed
<kgoetz> aaah. i see.
<kgoetz> me starts reading moz-devscripts
<asac> kgoetz: there is a readme i think
<kgoetz> asac: thats where i've got to so far :)
<asac> kgoetz: unfortunately we havent yet found a good enough syntax for changelog to cover all cases automagically. so you need to provide DEBIAN_TAG=... to get a specific release
<gnomefreak> asac: should we set a experation time period for the m-c-t for new subscriptions this way if they just joined jus to have it on thier LP page but are not interested in helping out
<gnomefreak> i guess debian doesnt have bzr packages?
<asac> gnomefreak: they have some :)
<gnomefreak> im thinking something like 30 days
<asac> for instance icedove ;)
<gnomefreak> icedove is on bzr?
<asac> gnomefreak: what is  m-c-t
<asac> gnomefreak: http://packages.qa.debian.org/icedove
<gnomefreak> mozilla-community team
<gnomefreak> i am starting the team atm but things will change when i get rid of writers block :(
<asac> gnomefreak: do we want to use that as teamname?
<asac> i am not sure what name to use ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont see why not
<gnomefreak> it works for me
<kgoetz> Is there an example .mk i can look at? - in debian/rules: add "include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/yourproject.mk" sounds like an obscenely easy way of reworkin FF - is lp-locale-export.mk an worth viewing example?
<asac> kgoetz: no that one is for translation exports from launchpad
<gnomefreak> since it is an open team the community can join and work towards membership to other team so IMHO it works under that explaintion. If you have better team name please let me know. THAT GOES FOR EVERYONE ;)
<asac> kgoetz: the mozclient part (e.g. what gets the tarballs) is in
<asac> src/mozclient/firefox-3.0.conf
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke 
<asac> look at the files in that directory
<kgoetz> asac: thanks. i'll do that now.
<asac> kgoetz: it might be that we need to add a feature or something for your purpose. fta would know for sure
<kgoetz> asac: i'm willing to try and help out in that endevour, but i've never used a makefile before so i'm on a bit of a learning curve.
<asac> kgoetz: sure. actually its perl :)
<asac> the .mk files just hook it in
<asac> for instance you can use MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD
<asac> to do things _after_ checkout
<kgoetz> asac: the learning curve just got a tiny bit flatter ;)
<asac> you could copy the branding from somewhere
<asac> or checkout a bzr branch (like the icedove-brandingf branch)
<asac> kgoetz: haha
<asac> kgoetz: look at the .conf files that exists
<asac> every variable is a hook
<asac> if you need more hooks we can probably add them ;)
<asac> you can probably code your POSTCOCMD in everything you want ;)
<kgoetz> i may not be back for a week or so (i should be studying, not hacking), but this is all certainly making life look a lot easier for us.
<asac> kgoetz: yeah. if there are things we can improve we certainly want to help
<kgoetz> asac: thanks for your offer (and assistance)
 * gnomefreak thinking Ubuntu-Mozilla-Community
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont like "Community"
<asac> its ment to be a team used for potential developers that apply to mozillateam and havent done any or enough contributions yet
<gnomefreak> asac: what would make more sense? oh and btw Community was your first idea ;)
<asac> maybe "mozillateam-friends"
<gnomefreak> my clock is 30 minutes fast :(
<asac> i just used some name during meeting ;)
<asac> i think i actually called them "cheerers" ;)
<asac> but in the end i dont care so much about the name ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know but it sounded good to me. i would personally leave team out of it since it is known to be a team
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu-Mozilla-chearleaders? ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: formally all our team names should start with ubuntu- i guess ... to avoid confusion about affiliation
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<asac> yeah. that team would be fun
<asac> we need cheerleaders in a meeting
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> that make jokes and acrobatic things to entertain the crowed before the stars get on the scene :-D
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu-mozilla-Beginners
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> na ... that might also offend some
<gnomefreak> yeah i know im just thinking alloud
<gnomefreak> aloud
<gnomefreak> i can deal with friends
<asac> yeah. lets think abit more and ask others ;)
<gnomefreak> maybe ill post it to the mailinglist? or just wait for fta and Jazzva and others
<asac> all fine with me
<gnomefreak> ill wait for them to be around if i dont see them ill post to list tommow
<gnomefreak> tomorrow
<gnomefreak> damnit i should have learned to build python apps :(
<gnomefreak> that way i can fix kde4-desktop so i can install it
<gnomefreak> what does HTML or XML use for comments? like sh uses #
<kgoetz> <! -- -->
<kgoetz> they dont have single line comments per se
<gnomefreak> thanks
<kgoetz> np
<gnomefreak> we really need a save option for tomboy i keep getting scared its going to dissapear
<kgoetz> think i missed somthin o_0
<kgoetz> tomboy?
<kgoetz> the java-in-apache thing?
<kgoetz> Will the mozilla-devscripts work with firefox-2? i only see 3.x and 4.0 meantiond in the README file
<asac> kgoetz: we havent added firefox-2 there
<asac> kgoetz: why?
<asac> now that firefox 3 is final i dont see a reason to keep it :)
<kgoetz> asac: i was wondering if it would be the same process to change it
<asac> if i could i'd remove it from archive ;)
<asac> kgoetz: yes it would be mostly identical
<asac> but we are working for the future ;)
<kgoetz> asac: you'd remove it? hm. Wonder if i'd get mauled for suggesting we remove it from gNS.
<asac> kgoetz: if you base your distro on hardy, you should consider to drop it from anything new
<asac> kgoetz: its in universe
<asac> kgoetz: you can keep it if you want to rebrand it though ;)
<asac> We will upgrade users to ffox 3 once ffox 2 gets out of date
<fta> back
<asac> err EOL
<kgoetz> asac: we carry both main/universe as equally supported. depending on how painful rebranding FF3 turns out to be i may do 2 for the heck of it
<asac> kgoetz: how long is your support cycle?
<asac> kgoetz: just remember that we will move ffox 2 users to ffox 3 once its EOL. not sure if thats within your policy :)
<asac> kgoetz: do you have your own branding?
<kgoetz> asac: until we do the new release, then we drop the old one (so the last was 6.06 (our 1.x) to hardy 8.04 (our 2.x). dont know when the next LTS from ubuntu is, but we may change then
<asac> kgoetz: ok
<kgoetz> asac: yes we do. but not in "proper" mozilla branding format, just a bunch of .png's and stuff we managed to mangle over FF in dapper
<asac> if you havent releasd the 8.04 thing yet, just dont ship ffox 2
<kgoetz> (along with our abuse of sed on the package for name changes)
<asac> kgoetz: yeah. but its just a one time work
<asac> kgoetz: like what i did to icedove-branding
<gnomefreak> ok this damn browser is starting to piss me off first crashing now freezing the whole system up
<kgoetz> asac: i'll probably do us support for FF3 and have FF2 blocked then. sounds like the easiest thing util someone complains bitterly. :)
<gnomefreak> we really need -dbg or -dbgsys for PPA packages
 * gnomefreak bitterly complaining
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> kgoetz: if someone does complain he should offer his work to maintain that imo
<kgoetz> gnomefreak: :P
<kgoetz> asac: fair call.
<asac> kgoetz: in ffox 3 there should not be much sedding required if you want to change the install path to not read "firefox-3.0"
<kgoetz> asac: i dont think we are overly worried about install path (but i will have to check that out)
<asac> kgoetz: sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/ /usr/lib/icyman-3.0
<asac> sudo mv /usr/lib/icyman-3.0/firefox /usr/lib/icyman-3.0/icyman
<asac> /usr/lib/icyman-3.0/icyman
<asac> works!!
<kgoetz> thats almost anoyingly easy ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<kgoetz> *grin*: Include this helper if you want to translate your mozilla application or extension
<kgoetz> through launchpad.
<kgoetz> XXX: document here!
<asac> kgoetz: do you want to use it?
<kgoetz> asac: the LP stuff? no, it will likely be disabled.
<asac> kgoetz: how do you get translations?
<asac> kgoetz: do you use our?
<asac> you have to update them too i guess
<kgoetz> i was amused because the last line in the readme is effetively a fixme
<kgoetz> asac: we use ubuntus where we can, were we cant we dont get translations
<asac> yeah ;) ... is it really amusing that there is still work left to do in this world ?
<asac> hehe
<asac> kgoetz: ok. lets get the packaging done. once you have that we can look at langpacks options
<asac> kgoetz: just ping me when you run into issues :)
<kgoetz> asac: thanks :)
<asac> kgoetz: i think before you start you require a branding folder
<asac> you can then play and update the orig.tar.gz manually to start
<asac> and help us getting -devscripts right
<asac> kgoetz: s/ping me/ping us/ :)
<kgoetz> asac: would getting the branding dir out of the orig and replacing all the needed strings/images be ok? i started one of those. http://gnewsense.maincontent.net/burningdog2work/branding-firefox-clean.tar.bz2 (i think this is the corrct url)
<asac> kgoetz: yes
<asac> thats basically the procedure
<kgoetz> cool.
<asac> it should work (TM)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you ping themuso yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: nope. i think its late for him (australia)
 * gnomefreak forgot what to ask him i know about accessibility
<gnomefreak> asac: yep it is late there
<kgoetz> asac: hes east coast iirc, so its 23:15~
<asac> really? east coast has just 8h offset from berlin? though it was more ;)
<kgoetz> its GMT+10 +/- for daylight savings
<asac> ok
<asac> thats 8 then
<gnomefreak> its 9:14 on east coast (usa atleast) au is like 13 hours ahead of us give or take
<gnomefreak> bootleg movies are not legal right?
<asac> IANAL
<asac> and certainly i dont know anything about the US ;)
<asac> except that everything is illegal there :-D
<asac> except shooting around ;)
<kgoetz> hehe
<gnomefreak> true but i really want this movie now
<asac> then dont talk about it on a public channel ;)
<kgoetz> at least we arnt transitioning to daylight savings atm. we have 5 zones at a couple of poitns iirc
<asac> kgoetz: daylight saving should be the other way around in au right?
<asac> so we get two hours closer when we move 1h ahead ;)
<asac> and the gap widens by 2h when we move back ;)
<kgoetz> only for some states. QLD/NT dont change time at all (iirc).  the rest do
<kgoetz> anyway. off to bed. i've got to get to work tomorrow and be awake(ish)
<asac> daylight saving is completely outdated imo
<asac> bye
<kgoetz> night all :)
 * asac goes for lunch
<asac> ;)
<kgoetz> :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'm here now
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: can you give me some ideas on the name for the new team?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I like -community, -friends and maybe -supporters
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im asking everyone me and asac have tried a few
<gnomefreak> asac: supporters?
<gnomefreak> that sounds good
<gnomefreak> oh shit hes at lunch
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> and as for ubuntu-mozilla- vs. mozillateam- vs. ...-, you guys know the policy better than I do :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, np :)
<gnomefreak> i thiink i like that one maybe i will use team but i need to look at the exact name of the team we have first
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue if you can start tbird in offline mode from terminal?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, -offline
<gnomefreak> does it work?
<Jazzva> Well, dunno... Found that on MDC
<gnomefreak> ah ok ill try it
<Jazzva> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Command_Line_Options#-offline
<gnomefreak> oh yeah it dumps core :(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: it crashes if you do that with tbird-3
<Jazzva> Not using tb3 :)
<gnomefreak> eh i can check mail in tbird 2 than open tbird 3 and work with it with no mail
<fta> i plan to drop tb3 and maybe sm2. i'm not using them and i can hardly maintain things without using them.. not to mention that i lack time.
<fta> i have no idea how many users i have, ppa provides no stats
<gnomefreak> i guess that means i will be taking it
<fta> according to popcon, i have 43 users of tb3 and 16 of sm2. no idea how far from reality it is, ie how popular popcon is
<gnomefreak> i dont think i use it but it is installed by default now
<fta> i don't use it for sure
<gnomefreak> is it named something else
<gnomefreak> policy didnt find it in repos
<carlinuxleaner> Hey I just had a question about this e-mail titled "Firefox 2.0.0.15 Candidate Builds and Backports"
<gnomefreak> popularity-contest
<fta> gnomefreak, i explicitly disable that
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: what about it and what email (sorry havent gotten to email yet
<gnomefreak> fta: ah
<gnomefreak> i used it once during feisty devel cycle but not since
<carlinuxleaner> it's a e-mail I got from "qatracker@stgraber.org"
<carlinuxleaner> heres what it says
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: ok what about it
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: i know the email
<carlinuxleaner> oh
<carlinuxleaner> ok
<gnomefreak> we are looking for testers that is what the qa tracker is for
<carlinuxleaner> how do I go about testing the canidate builds?
<gnomefreak> iirc dapper and feisty testers
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: there should be a link to get it from in email or on the site
<fta> lol, i have more users for ff4 then for ff3.1, itself more than tb3
<gnomefreak> fta: do you have that email handy by chance? i need to finish what im doing before i can check email
 * gnomefreak has ff4 or atleast did 
<gnomefreak> i still have it
<gnomefreak> fta: it uses spareate profile right?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> and my typing sucks ive been up since 2am and didnt get to sleep til after 12 am
<fta> but don't bother following ff4, it's dead for now, it was an exact copy of ff3, before they decided that mozilla-central will be 3.1 instead of 4.0
<carlinuxleaner> thanks
<Jazzva> carlinuxleaner, go to http://mozlla.qa.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> sorry
<Jazzva> carlinuxleaner, http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com
<carlinuxleaner> yeah I'm there already
<gnomefreak> oh damn that would be why no updates
<gnomefreak> i remember the talk on that but i thought 3.1 was gonna be next point release
<carlinuxleaner> only one thing I'm not so sure of, what does this command do? "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: it makes sure you are up to date
<gnomefreak> calas long as you dont change your sources.list file you will stay on same ubuntu version
<carlinuxleaner> what?
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: it makes sure you are up to date just dont edit your sources.list file
<carlinuxleaner> isn't that like the upgrade "dist" distribution command?
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: dist-upgrade will upgrade thiigs that upgrade wont
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: only if you change the ubuntu version in your sources.list file
<gnomefreak> that is only time it will bring you to new ubuntu version
<carlinuxleaner> ahh, ok
 * gnomefreak thinking i should ask mvo to add a warning or a comment to dist-upgrade before it runs
<gnomefreak> fta: let me know when you plan on dropping tbird 3 i will be glad to take it over if you dont want it, not sure i want seamonkey at this time
<carlinuxleaner> pooh, I have to update my kernel
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: thats what dist-upgrade does
<gnomefreak> it upgrades kernels hal and other things that upgrade wont
<carlinuxleaner> yeah, I always dread that because of my graphics card, better go backup my xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> carlinuxleaner: in hardy you should be fine
<gnomefreak> but backup is always best
<carlinuxleaner> I'm in gusty
<gnomefreak> fta: asac how do you feel about Ubuntu-Mozilla-Supporters or Ubuntu-Mozillateam-Supporters?
<gnomefreak> i like it i just have to figure out if team should be in there
<gnomefreak> i like supporters better than helpers TBH
<gnomefreak> lol major breakage and they are worried about updating langpacks
<fta> the 2nd, Ubuntu-Mozillateam-Supporters. it seems wider
<fta> http://www.grep.be/blog/en/computer/cluebat/firefox_sucks_really
<gnomefreak> asac: ping me when you get back from lunch please
<asac> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> asac: ubuntu-Mozillateam-Supporters?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah, but everything lower case would be better i think
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: and fta like it
<asac> gnomefreak: another idea is ubuntu-mozillateam-squad :)
<gnomefreak> asac: it has to be lower case but i can make it show with caps
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: fta what do you think about ubuntu-mozillateam-squad
<gnomefreak> or squid ;)
<gnomefreak> Is anyone planning on fixing this? Or is this just a forum for everyone to complain about the same problem and reassure each-other that we aren't individually crazy?
<gnomefreak> Who can we complain to in order to get this resolved? Doesn't anyone do any QA before releasing software these days?
<gnomefreak> that shit pisses me off
<asac> bug 124706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124706 in network-manager "Cancel 'Wireles Key Required' dialog, can't connect on subsequent attempt" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124706
<gnomefreak> more so because hes following a bug that was marked as a dupe of  anotherone that upstream is already working on
<asac> bug 147119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147119 in network-manager "network manager gives couldn't activate dialup service warning" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147119
<gnomefreak> asac: i reopened bug 125734 but not firefox task but i wouldnt be suprised if they bitch about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125734 in gtk+2.0 "Firefox scrollbar doesn't use the "infinite size" usability effect" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125734
<gnomefreak> @info greasemonkey intrepid
<gnomefreak> !info greasemonkey intrepid
<ubottu> Package greasemonkey does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> forgot i can only use @ for loggin in to bot and such
<gnomefreak> yes it does you moron
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-greasemonkey intrepid
<ubottu> firefox-greasemonkey (source: greasemonkey): firefox extension that enables customization of webpages with user scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.20080119.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 80 kB, installed size 712 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: here are some scripts for greasemonkey https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, asac: I'm fine with ubuntu-mozillateam-squad too...
 * gnomefreak wonders if i should bother that team with scripts to make one for us with replys
<asac> we can use ubuntu-mozillasquad :)
<asac> thats shorter ;)
<asac> and sounds better in my ears
<Jazzva> true :)
<asac> but gnomefreak is the only native speaker here
<gnomefreak> i dont like them together like that but that is personal opinion
<asac> u-buntu-mozilla-team-lurkers ;)
<gnomefreak> i think i like squad the best
<asac> Jazzva: i think we want to merge extensions that we dont maintain in bzr
<asac> so every extension for which we are going to setup auto upstream syncs, will definitly not come from debian
<asac> somehow i like the debian desktop :)
<asac> sid in VM here ;)
<asac> its so genuine gnomish
<asac> they even have spatial navigation in nautilus
<asac> and they dont have network manager by default :-D
<asac> which might or might not be a huge win
<asac> at least that explains, why debian ships such a "pure" NM and still dont get many bug reports
<Jazzva> asac, hmm... so we're going for our own versioning?
<asac> Jazzva: why?
<asac> we drive those branches on our own
<Jazzva> for extensions in bzr...
<asac> which hopefully means that we are ahead of debian
<asac> but we dont need to use a different versioning
<Jazzva> we won't have -XubuntuY (where X != 0)
<asac> thats a good question
<Jazzva> If we're not merging from Debian, then how to rationale -XubuntuY (where X!=0)
<asac> maybe for the branches drive through bzr we just use an X > 9 :)
<asac> so if ubuntu releases a package it wont appear on MoM
<Jazzva> What if debian has -10? :)
<Jazzva> MAX_INTubuntuY? ;)
<Jazzva> just kidding
<gnomefreak> we should keep XubuntuY
<asac> we can literally use X ;)
<asac> e.g. 3.0-Xubuntu1 ;)
<gnomefreak> 1ubuntu1
<asac> or 3.0-+ubuntu1 ;)
<gnomefreak> 1ubuntu0 than 1ubuntu2 just like every package ubuntu has for the most part
<asac> i think thats higher than 3.0-9
<asac> but Xubuntu1 is what i like most
<gnomefreak> did we push them to debian?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, the problem is that some people are against merging extensions from debian, since our and debian's packaging differs a lot. So, the problem is how to keep extensions off MoM :)
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> afaik they dont maintain them
<asac> Jazzva: thats simple. we can blacklist them
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: we dont merge any mozilla apps from debian
<asac> if we really want
<asac> gnomefreak: the other apps dont exist in debian :)
<asac> mozilla apps that is
<gnomefreak> my point
<asac> so they dont appear there anyway
<gnomefreak> why start now
<Jazzva> well, debian has iceweasel :)
<gnomefreak> wait they dont have them so what does it matter?
<asac> gnomefreak: read the backlog. i think you miss the topic/point  ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: this is about extensions - which might or might not be in debian
<asac> for which we maintain some on our own
<Jazzva> anyway... there's still the problem about debian's changelog entries appearing once we start merging from them (when mozilla-devscripts get into debian)
<gnomefreak> asac: but that would intail us pushing to debian since last i heard they dont have many if any extensions for firefox
<asac> Jazzva: why is that a problem?
<asac> Jazzva: i dont think we will ever merge from debian
<asac> either we sync
<asac> or we upload to both
<Jazzva> asac, where do we want it to appear? Above or below our versions? So, do we use -0ubuntu or -Xubuntu :)
<asac> like i said: Xubuntu ;)
<Jazzva> Xfce rocks :P
<asac> really?
<Jazzva> look at the version again ;)
<asac> i found it cumbersome in the past
<asac> getting in my way :)
<asac> i liked fluxbox or openbox ;)
<Jazzva> Xubuntu...
<asac> when i wanted something "lightweight"
<Jazzva> I tried using Xfce, but I didn't like it... first of all, the panel... it just didn't want to appear right. It was high, but when I set it to small, then icons appear smaller too
<Jazzva> Anyway... this was a pun at extensions version, Xubuntu :)
<Jazzva> ok, now to update version in those branches, and to fix bug reports... to explain we're not merging :)
<Jazzva> what was the command that tested which version is greater?
<asac> Jazzva: if dpkg --compare-versions X gt 1; then echo hallo; fi
<Jazzva> asac, thanks :)
<Jazzva> so, just to be sure...
<Jazzva> we're not merging from debian, so I should remove their changelog entries?
<Jazzva> version should be set to -XubuntuY (Y = 1, 2, ...)
<Jazzva> and can I use orig.tar.gz fetched from debian?
<Jazzva> (since I already prepared those three extensions with that :/)
<Jazzva> asac ^
 * gnomefreak wonders what extensions they package
<Jazzva> imagezoom, livehttpheaders, ctxextensions...
<Jazzva> there are few more...
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok im off to run errands. i will start making the team in the morning or late tonight depnding on how late i get in
<gnomefreak> i also have to add catagory debugging to some wikis tonight as well
<asac> Jazzva: err, we use bzr, so we cannot use their orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> please email me if you change from ubuntu-mozillasquad see you later ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I fetched it, untarred it, then added that as new .upstream, and then merged that into .ubuntu
<asac> Jazzva: did we create the initial .upstream that way too?
<Jazzva> Nope...
<asac> we should use the same method
<asac> we used from the beginning
<Jazzva> Ok... then I'll update the branches :)
<asac> if that was "get xpi from AMO and unpack it"
<asac> then we should stick to that approach
<asac> if its something else, we can decide to swtich
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll update them later. Now to have some fun with pulse modulations (I actually like those... :))
<Jazzva> See you later
<asac> fta: are we sure that we have all patches for cairo that upstream has?
<fta> at some point in the past yes. i haven't checked recently the 1.9 branch but there is at least 1 new patch in the 1.9.1 branch
<asac> fta: the clip clone patch?
<fta> hm, this one is in both branches
<fta> ...i remember a cairo patch improving performance but it may be in the gfx part, not in cairo itself
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/694a9a4d6dcff1db0df2fd92386cd1bf7b7c73e9
<fta> thebes
<asac> fta: maybe worth backporting?
<asac> mozilla Bug 435739
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435739 in GFX: Gtk "Poor performance of Firefox 3 with no X RENDER extension" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435739
<leoquant> no more free hugs?
 * asac hugs leoquant 
<asac> anyway off to sport ;)
<asac> bbl
<leoquant> lol
<armin76> omg
<maxb> Is there any official documentation regarding getting a 32-bit browser up and running on amd64 in order to be able to use a java plugin?
<asac> maxb: not yet.
<maxb> Ah. I'll keep playing around with my half-baked solution, then :-)
<maxb> I have a weird issue relating to libsoftokn3.so, which is a broken symlink in the firefox-2 hardy package, yet this doesn't seem to cause problems in the normal system. Yet, when I unpack the i386 packages on my amd64 system in a temporary directory, *that* instance does complain, until I fix the broken symlink
<maxb> very odd. My curiosity is piqued by how it can *not* be causing problems in the main environment
<bimberi> asac: Hi, regarding your comment on bug 214468.  What did you mean by "Conflict?". `apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9 | grep Conflict` in Hardy shows j2re1.4 for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214468 in xulrunner-1.9 "[removal request] Remove all java 1.4 bits from hardy (Was: Epiphany crashes inside xulrunner when j2re1.4 is installed)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214468
<asac> bimberi: oh right
<asac> now i remember ;)
<bimberi> asac: phew, I thought I was going mad there ;)
<bimberi> well ... madder :P
<asac> bimberi: we could bump the version of the make-jpkg produced packages by adding an epoch
<asac> and then open it up again for version higher than that
<asac> bimberi: the conflict was was to preven tinstallation of the j2re thing in the archive
<asac> the fact that make-jpkg is just an unfortunate side-effect
<bimberi> asac: Right.  Well, as you requested, I'll have a go at it.  I guess the idea is to patch make-jpkg so that it doesn't make packages called j2re1.4??
<asac> bimberi: well. that would one approach
<asac> bimberi: the other ... most likely more sensible approach is to bump the version used in the package
<asac> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23198/
<asac> thats how changelog is currently created in j2se.sh
<asac> that needs to be fixes so the version in brackets reads: "(1:$j2se_version)"
<asac> and make the conflict of xulrunner-1.9 << 1:
<asac> makes sense?
<bimberi> Indeed it does.  That's sortof what I meant :) .  I can have a go at that
<asac> bimberi: yes, fix the java-package and provide a patch
<asac> i can then take care of xulrunner conflict
<asac> (java-package is the source that provides make-jpkg)
<bimberi> Righto.  I'll work on the patch.  A debdiff I guess?  Attach it to that bug, or another?
 * bimberi is fairly new to this
<asac> bimberi: yes, minimal debdiff. if its not small, explain what you did, attach it to the bug and feel to prod me on IRC
<asac> as i have hard time to catch up with bugmail
<asac> bimberi: i can sign the patch of and then either upload or get you a sponsor
<asac> bimberi: if there are things unclear or you run into unexpected issues, ask here :)
<bimberi> asac: I'll do with a patch system (quilt).  I guess that's a little more than minimal.  Or am I over-engineering it?
<bimberi> s/do with/use/
<asac> bimberi: patch system? i think its overkill to add a patchsystem for that
<asac> bimberi: its even a native package (e.g. no orig.tar.gz), so changes inside the tree are ok
<bimberi> asac: See, told you I was fairly new to this ;-) .
<asac> bimberi: welcome
<asac> bimberi: if we have a debdiff attached to the launchpad bug that is properly documented in debian/changelog all should be fine
<bimberi> asac: Righto. No further questions (for now).  Thankyou!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-27
<Venus_Mars> can someone help me debug?
<Volans> Hi all :)
<Volans> asac: there will be a backport for FF3 final release for gutsy?
<jetsaredim> asac: is there a help channel for nm?
<valent> good morning
<gnomefreak> anyone on intrepid see a difference in theme?
<fta_> depends if you are using Murrine
<gnomefreak> fta_: default theme
<gnomefreak> its grey now
<fta_> which one is default ? Human or Human-Clearlooks ?
<gnomefreak> im about to upload a screenshot
<gnomefreak> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/2615608778/ notice the greyish color everywhere
<fta_> that's murrine, in intrepid, it's now a dark theme
<gnomefreak> i dont have that in appearence
<fta_> i liked murrine in hardy, i'm now using human-clearlooks
<gnomefreak> it looks like custom but i nevere changed default theme
<fta_> it's called human-murrine
<gnomefreak> i see human-murrine
<gnomefreak> its still light theme
<fta> gnomefreak, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/themes.png
<jdhore> gnomefreak, could you share your .bashrc? I want a bash prompt coloured like that
<gnomefreak> jdhore: lol once i figure out why it changed
<jdhore> heh
<gnomefreak> jdhore: give me a few im working on prism
<jdhore> take your time
<jdhore> I'm going to bed soon anyway
<fta> gnomefreak, what are you doing on prism ?
<fta> gnomefreak, i'd say, don't do anything major, i've almost completely trashed the package (cdbs + my new xulapp build system for prism 0.9)
<gnomefreak> jdhore: btw its not bash theme its regular theme
<jdhore> ah
<jdhore> mine's not coloured like that
<gnomefreak> fta: setting it to flicker im not building it
<gnomefreak> yay  that worked
<gnomefreak> ok let me see this
<gnomefreak> jdhore: most of it is set to new-human
<gnomefreak> that was strange
<gnomefreak> what langpacks does gajim use?
<gnomefreak> damn i really liked that app
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: it doesn't
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: it tells me it does for dictionary
<gnomefreak> would that be hunspell or myspell
<gnomefreak> mozilla = hunspeall for most part
<Nafallo> aha. you mean like that. that's not langpacks in my mind :-)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ gajim
<gnomefreak> Requires docutils 0.4 for set_classes to be available
<gnomefreak> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : lcdfilterlegacy
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: its not but its ~4am here
<gnomefreak> it runs i just dont see it nor do i see icon for it next to clock
<fta> gnomefreak, so that fuck up the last merge
<gnomefreak> fta: i was thinking that but i dont think gajim was merged yet
<fta> fontconfig
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: gajim is not supposed to be merged, no.
<gnomefreak> fta: ah
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: we have our own package.
<Nafallo> and it is the latest stable version already.
<gnomefreak> fontconfig may be right on money
<fta> it's bad, you probably no longer have lcd subpixel filter
<Nafallo> I'm surprised gajim-svn haven't been imported.
<gnomefreak> dont know if its wrapped up in fontconfig i have no way to tell
<Nafallo> glad as well ;-)
<gnomefreak> im scared of bitlbee and go figure i use irssi and love it
<gnomefreak> fta: what version of fontconfig do you have on intrepid
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/fontconfig/2.6.0-1ubuntu1
<fta> merged yesterday
<gnomefreak> fontconfig: Installed: 2.6.0-1ubuntu1
<fta> yep
<fta> ask doko
<gnomefreak> fta: do you know who merged it or was it autosync
<gnomefreak> i guess that would be doko
<fta> he dropped debian/patches/04_ubuntu_monospace_lcd_filter_conf.patch
<fta> hm or debian/patches/03_lcd_filter_freedesktop_bug13566.patch
<gnomefreak> 53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf << is that in either patch?
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  418 2008-06-27 10:46 02_ubuntu_fonts_conf.patch
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  776 2008-06-27 10:46 04_ubuntu_monospace_lcd_filter_conf.patch
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2712 2008-06-27 10:46 05_ubuntu_add_hinting_and_antialiasing_confs.patch
<fta> so it's 03_lcd_filter_freedesktop_bug13566.patch
<fta> maybe there were a conflict of some kind.
<gnomefreak> im looking at Add a (optional) include for "language-selector.conf" in fonts.conf - debian/patches/03_preferred_symbol_font.patch:
<gnomefreak> no maybe not
<gnomefreak> fta: wtf is with ff3 crashes from your repo
<gnomefreak> i got it while opening bug 243130 i close the popup and ff doesnt close or crash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243130 in fontconfig ""/etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf", line 17: invalid constant used : lcdfilterlegacy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243130
<gnomefreak> fta: btw here is the patch waiting for sponsoring http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15618441/fontconfig_2.6.0-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<gnomefreak> i guess ill wake up a bit first before attaching all the wikis for 3rd time in 2 days
<gnomefreak> btw fta Nafallo what do you like better ubuntu-mozillasquad or ubuntu-mozilla-squad?
<gnomefreak> holy shit people and thier extensions :(
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: thanks for hitting those extension bugs
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: whatever fits best with what other teams use for their squads
<gnomefreak> theres a BugSquad so im thinking leave it without the extra -
<gnomefreak> but just wanted people opinion
<fta> gnomefreak, it will not help
<gnomefreak> fta: what wont?
<gnomefreak> the debdiff?
<fta> the debdiff will not address the missing lcdfilterlegacy patch
<gnomefreak> fta: can you comment on the bug, i would but they would ask why, and your better at patches than i
<fta> i'm at work, i don't have much time
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> firefox 3.01 is about to be released :) they are having bug day today :)
<Triona> test day. :)
<Triona> Bug day was tuesday :)
<gnomefreak> yeah thats it sorry
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when you get here have you any idea why nuke anything wasnt packaged? it seems there is now a nuke anything enhansed im looking at all those extensions that need packaging.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, that's right. I suppose it isn't packaged because nobody took it :). There is also Sage-Too. Sage development has stopped, someone took it over from there and named it Sage-Too. The same is for Nuke Anything
<Jazzva> I'll add Sage-Too to the needs packaging table these days.
<fta> gnomefreak, the packaging of extensions is lagging behind because we need the scripts that i'm supposed to write. my bad
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok im commenting on bugs to add it to the extension page so we can track it
<Jazzva> fta, isn't that related to the autoupdating of already packaged extensions? Or, will it also pull new extensions :D?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, noticed. You and bdmurray did a very good job there :).
<gnomefreak> for example bug 158842 i would really like them to go through us before revu IMO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158842 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Nuke Anything Enhanced (Firefox extension)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158842
<Jazzva> s/did/are doing/
<gnomefreak> :) wait i have to go over all our wikis again today
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, well, if someone starts packaging them we can point to the wiki packaging page.
<fta> Jazzva, if it goes well, i assume that some amo exts could be pre-packaged by a script, kind of auto-fill the template based on smart rules
<Jazzva> fta, that sounds cool :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i think we should come up with a way to get people that package them to use the wiki first as i have seen a couple of these bugs where reporter didnt touch them for over a month
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I don't know if there is a way other than manually positng links :/
<Jazzva> *posting
<fta> Jazzva, the problem is i'm busy those days, and it will get worse up to mid-july.
<Jazzva> fta, take your time :). We will do it manually until then...
<Jazzva> I suppose there's no hurry...
<fta> i fell ashamed; it's my fault
<Jazzva> it's ok :)...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: well all im saying is get the user to fill out parts of the wiki before packaging it so we can see if its ok like im looking at one that depedns on libstdc++5 that needs to be changed to ++6 if possible but since the reporter didnt add it to our wiki we would have never known
<Jazzva> well, i'm off to study BPSK, ASK, M-QAM and similar acronyms... see you later :)
<gnomefreak> revu may just accept package with nonfree license and throw it in multiverse but should really be rejected or ask upsttream to change it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I get your point. But extensions are not processed through REVU.
<gnomefreak> katell them that
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: tell them that
<Jazzva> Now, we just need a way to explain that to the packagers :)
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/146324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146324 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FreeWRL VRML/X3D Browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<judoka> hi everybody, i was wondering if you could solve some doubts i have about Firefox 3, they are: in what way is Firefox 3 "insecure" and what kind of data is transmitted (if any) through single-pixel gifs?
<gnomefreak> or we should get asac to tell them
<fta> VRML Browser, lol, i've packaged that kind of thing in ~1997
<asac> tell them?
<Jazzva> Well, I didn't know that exist anymore :). When I read about it, it was also ~1997 :)
<fta> thought vrml was a long dead techno ;)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, asac: It's ok, I'm typing a reply to the bug report :)
<asac> kk
<Jazzva> asac: To tell new packagers that the extensions are managed in bzr and that they're not processed through REVU
<gnomefreak> 7 or so of them i saw today
<gnomefreak> btw thanks for help on extension bugs bdmurray ;)
<Jazzva> done for this one...
<Jazzva> Ok, off now... The acronyms are waiting.
 * Jazzva sighs
 * gnomefreak will add note to wiki page
<gnomefreak> should we have extension packagers ping us in here to check and push extensions or should we use bug reports?
<asac> Jazzva: sorry
<asac> brian murray opened a bunch of needs-packaging bugs that were open in the archive
<asac> thats the story of the sudden bug flood
<asac> i told him that this is the right procedure
<Jazzva> asac, for what :)?
<asac> Jazzva: for requesting new packages
<asac> e.g. subscribe firefox-extensions + add it to wiki
<Jazzva> asac, no problem. It was good to see that someone did that :).
<asac> ok. just thought that his action has caused confusion
<Jazzva> no, it's ok :)
<gnomefreak> not confusion just some fun work ;)
<asac> Jazzva: so do those all have a proper license?
<asac> can we ask the bug submitter to gather that info for us?
<gnomefreak> not all were posted on the wiki
<Jazzva> asac, dunno. Ask bdmurray and gnomefreak ... They did the bug work :)
<asac> or better do it on our own?
<gnomefreak> asac: i did already
<gnomefreak> i asked
<asac> gnomefreak: ok.
<gnomefreak> when i get caught up maybe ill start on them
<asac> hope that it doesnt take too long ;)
<gnomefreak> i have to redo all wiki catagories
<asac> most likely the bug submitter have no clue about licensing :)
<gnomefreak> most dont
<gnomefreak> btw new team will be ubuntu-mozillasquad  any objections please let me know in the next hour or 2
<asac> ++
<asac> gnomefreak: fine with me :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it's cool :)
<gnomefreak> ok thanks i will add it and work up a summary
 * asac grabs soe food
 * gnomefreak grabs some food as well
<fta> gnomefreak, is your upgrade clean on intrepid ?
<fta> gnomefreak, mine has some packages stuck for a long while
<gnomefreak> fta: i have no held back packages
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   cpp-4.2 gcc-4.2 gcc-4.2-base libgfortran2 libldap-2.4-2
<fta> but if i force:
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   gtkpod libffi4 libgpod3 libldap2 libpt-1.10.0 libpt-plugins-alsa libpt-plugins-v4l libpt-plugins-v4l2 rhythmbox
<fta> The following packages will be upgraded:
<fta>   cpp-4.2 gcc-4.2 gcc-4.2-base libgfortran2 libldap-2.4-2
<gnomefreak> fta: i fixed that a while ago just cant remember what i did
<gnomefreak> fta: start with dist-upgrade
<fta> i know but i don't want to loose rhythmbox
<vatts> hello
<gnomefreak> Building dependency tree
<gnomefreak> Reading state information... Done
<gnomefreak> Calculating upgrade... Done
<gnomefreak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vatts> i got that mail
<vatts> -.-.
<gnomefreak> vatts: what mail
<gnomefreak> i get over 1000 a day
<vatts> Hi,
<vatts> mozilla is about to release an update of their firefox 2.0 release series
<vatts> and the Ubuntu MozillaTeam [0] needs you to test the candidates builds
<vatts> available in PPA [1].
<vatts> like this
<vatts> ^
<vatts> and so on
<Jazzva> anyone has good recommendation for wireless router?
<gnomefreak> vatts: so you install it and use the qa site for directions and output from testing
<Jazzva> (sorry for offtopic :))
<vatts> i have ubuntu but i'm not currently on it buz i'll do it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i love my motorola it hasnt failed me in 5+ years
<vatts> Jazzva, linksys WRT45gl
<vatts> ^RULEZ
<Jazzva> vatts, that's what my friend also recommended.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, what motorola? I suppose it's not in production anymore, since it's 5+ years old...
<vatts> Jazzva, you can upgrade to dd-wrt wich is awesome!
 * vatts uses it
<vatts> =P
<Jazzva> vatts, I think I might go for that one somewhere in the next month. thanks
<vatts> Jazzva, and it's cheap =P
<vatts> easy to use
<vatts> 1 as AP
<vatts> 2 as client
<vatts> 3 as client bridge
<vatts> 4 as ac host
<vatts> ^(or somethink like ac host)
<Jazzva> hmm... ok :)
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: sometime today can you pastebin or email me a full list of extension wikis we have?
<asac> pander committed an edit conflict to the wiki page?
<gnomefreak> im gonna continue the catagories into those wikis as well
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, sure... I'll ping you
<gnomefreak> asac: would you consider apport as a catagory debuggins?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thanks alot
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, but I think it's only MT/Firefox3Extensions and MT/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging... I'll check if there is something else
<Jazzva> There shouldn't be so far... but I might have forgot something :)
<gnomefreak> ok wasnt sure how many we had
<gnomefreak> ok im finally done slaving over a hot microwave for 2 minutes :)
<gnomefreak> ill be back when im done eatting
<asac> gnomefreak: is apport page up-to-date?
<asac> bugs in april filed:
<asac> Mozilla 5,334 OpenOffice 1,076 Gnome 5,364 KDE 1,335 Total: 13,109 Distributions: Ubuntu 13,064 Debian 5,103
<asac> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/145
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 334 in Editor "ANSI disallows enum casts - make explicit in EditorView.cpp" [Trivial,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334
<asac> now i know for sure what i always felt: its ridiculous :-D
<gnomefreak> asac: i doubt apport or bughelper pages are up to date
<asac> gnomefreak: then better not promote them right now
<gnomefreak> im finding pages im not sure we should even have either they fit under a page we already have or is so small we could add it to a page we have
<gnomefreak> for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam)
<gnomefreak> it can be added to states tags since that is pretty much all it is
<asac> gnomefreak: that page is ok
<asac> it should be extended
<gnomefreak> here is another example why cant this be one wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Hooks?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Results?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam)
<asac> the states and tags pages need to be unlinked for now though
<gnomefreak> they are pretty much steps
<asac> (they are outdated)=
<asac> gnomefreak: err. the hooks pages must be deleted
<asac> results too
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Retrace?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam)
<asac> thats outdated
<asac> what es is under Apport/ ?
<gnomefreak> since apport retraces on its own on a bug its not really needed
<asac> Hooks -> gone, Result -> gone, Retrace -> outdated/gonbe
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport
<asac> if there is no other page beneath apport, we should drop Apport completely
<gnomefreak> delete retrace?
<asac> byby apport
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: does it work
<asac> if it still works, then keep it
<asac> but i think it doesnt work anymore
<asac> the only thing that probably works is the "direct dbg retrace"
<gnomefreak> i doubt it does
<gnomefreak> asac: we have that on bug page
<asac> but that is documented elsewhere, isnt it?
<asac> yeah right
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<asac> gnomefreak: lets better fix the the bug page
<asac> dump this whole Apport tree
<gnomefreak> well we have to fix all of the pages
<gnomefreak> none of them are up to date or clean
<gnomefreak> do we have any cluefiles or anything related to bughelper at this time in bughelper app?
<gnomefreak> oh and its not bughelper anymore IIRC
<asac> bughelper => die
<gnomefreak> good page just would rename it and remove all bughelper pages
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/Results?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam)
<asac> gnomefreak: those results are more than a year old :)
<asac> trash it ;)
<gnomefreak> ok remove all those pages than
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> byebye
<gnomefreak> i only have 300 more pages to decide useless or not :(
<gnomefreak> takes forever to refresh and delete pages
<gnomefreak> ok honestly what is up with mozillateam eclipse pages?
<gnomefreak> and distcc page
<gnomefreak> asac: im dropping https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Header?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam) since it is told how to do it on another page
<gnomefreak> i dont see any reason to keep a page with only a header
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> i dont think its that bad
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is to have a template for new pages
<gnomefreak> asac: what is it there for?
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: for instance if you use editmoin you can specify default template to use for new pages
<asac> that makes sense
<asac> gnomefreak: you should try editmoin
<gnomefreak> i do it by hand
<asac> it allows you to not wait for the page to save ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: editmoin is great :)
<asac> i never used it, but now that i used it its a real improvement
<gnomefreak> im installing and than i guess i have to figure out how to set it up
<gnomefreak> cant use vim full time yet im still in learning mode
<fta> gnomefreak, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> asac: most of this is out of date or not needed
<gnomefreak> fta: dist-upgrade did that?
<gnomefreak> i had to use -f install and a few other commands when i did it
<gnomefreak> but that was a month or 2 ago
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<fta> gnomefreak, no, there was a package holding all those. it was my fault. one of my ipod hack
<gnomefreak> asac: the page that is out of date or not neeeded is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LPThoughts?highlight=(CategoryMozillaTeam)
<gnomefreak> fta: ah
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: if you happen to run across any i might have forgotten to add cat. debugging please let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: what else does joining this team get you beside bzr access :(
<gnomefreak> i cant think today for some damn reason
<asac> gnomefreak: reputation ;)
<asac> well. permission wise you also can upload to ~mozillateam PPA
<asac> which still lacks some defined purpose though
<gnomefreak> The biggest reason to be a part of the Ubuntu-Mozilla team is you have access to bzr branches, access to upload to our Mozilla team PPA archive, helps to be an active part of the team when you decide to go up for Ubuntu membership, reputation, among other things that we will add to this page
<gnomefreak> if and when i think of other things they will replace the last part of that
<asac> gnomefreak: you also get driver/administrator status several projects lead by mt in launchpad
<asac> we usually use mozillateam as owner for projects we support
<asac> or at least driver
<fta> most of debian planet posts in the last few days are against firefox way to handle certificates
<asac> fta: do you know if dhcp or something can provide http proxy info?
<fta> hm, donno
<fta> i haven't touched http proxies in years
<asac> ok got it
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Proxy_Autodiscovery_Protocol
<asac> DHCP must be configured to serve up the "site-local" option 252 ("auto-proxy-config")
<gnomefreak> asac: hwo to add them to our team once they have contributed enough? set meeting agenda and decide/vote there or just remove them from squad and add them to MT?
<gnomefreak> ok asac fta Jazzva you all have admin rights to u-ms team if you dont want it let me know
<gnomefreak> holy shit this is alot of work
<armin76> i don't want! :P
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, why not?
<asac> (@promotion to mt)
<asac> we need an icon :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im adding everyone pending on MT to this team atm
<asac> gnomefreak: fine
<gnomefreak> asac: come up with one ;)
<asac> a kung-fu-fox :) ... anyone can draw one
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillasquad  if you feel like adding removing ect..
<asac> gnomefreak: mozillateam should be member
<asac> err, actually admin
<gnomefreak> i know i havent gottent here yet
<asac> you dont need to add us there explicitly imo
<gnomefreak> i dont think i can add team as admin
<asac> gnomefreak: set team owner to mozillateam and we are all admins i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: you can
<gnomefreak> but i will see what i can do
<asac> or?
<asac> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<asac> technical board is owner
<asac> so it should work
<gnomefreak> can someone check thier email and accept mozillatema
<gnomefreak> mozillateam
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> it added under pending memebers
<asac> gnomefreak: why not set it as owner?
<asac> try that
<gnomefreak> as ah good point
<gnomefreak> because it made me owner since i registered it automaticly
<asac> wow you can already find mozilla squad in google :)
<gnomefreak> fucking oops
<asac> gnomefreak: works?
<gnomefreak> asac: got oops
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> in adding mozillateam as owner
<gnomefreak> im in #launchpad asking about it atm
<asac> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+reassign
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe because of the pending application
<asac> lets deny mozillateam for now
<gnomefreak> can you do that pleas
<gnomefreak> e
<asac> done
<asac> gnomefreak: please try to reassign
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> much better thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: remove yourself from team please than let me know if you have admin rights
<gnomefreak> i can always add you back :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we shouldnt say that "squad is here for people we decline", but "squad is here to enter the ubuntu mozilla community
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought rzr was a memeber of mt
<asac> you can join if you are interested in mozille packaging, development or just want to help out in any way
<asac> gnomefreak: can you fix the summary so people dont feel "declined" when they end up there?
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: not yet.
<asac> gnomefreak: though on a good way ;)
<gnomefreak> not yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: not look let me know if better
<gnomefreak> if not please let me know ill edit it when i finish the shit im on now
<asac_> reconnect
<gnomefreak> im also getting rid of former members
<asac_> gnomefreak: did you say anything while i was disconnected?
<asac_> last i saw was:
<asac_> 15:08 < gnomefreak> not yet?
<asac_> 15:09 < asac> rzr
<gnomefreak> 09:13 -!- asac_ [n=asac@e177119191.adsl.alicedsl.de] has joined
<gnomefreak>           #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> 09:14 <      gnomefreak > asac: not look let me know if better
<gnomefreak> 09:14 <      gnomefreak > if not please let me know ill edit it when i finish
<gnomefreak>                           the shit im on now
<asac_> gnomefreak: did you at least tell them that they where added to squad when declining?
<asac_> ;)
<asac_> hehe
<gnomefreak> no they will see it
<asac_> gnomefreak: maybe we can send out a mail to all involved in this transition explaining this step?
<gnomefreak> i can
<asac_> i assume that some might be confused
<asac_> gnomefreak: would be cool. maybe CC mozillateam ML ;)
<gnomefreak> asac_: i need confirmation that if you leave team you still have admin rights to squad
<asac_> and CC me explicitly. .... then add the others to Bcc:
<gnomefreak> when im done ill send mail out to all users
<asac_> gnomefreak: i can leave and see
<asac_> gnomefreak: are you still in?
<gnomefreak> yes everyone is still as they were
<gnomefreak> except owner
<asac_> gnomefreak: i can change owner now ... i couldnt do that while you were owner
<asac_> let me see if i still can after leaving
<asac> left the team
<gnomefreak> owner is fine
<asac> can still change owner ... so we are all owners apparently
<asac> can change details
<asac> branding
<asac> so yes, i am still admin :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill remove single admins than
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. remove everyone currently in mozillateam
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> gnomefreak: once you have done considerable contributions for quite some time and you need access to bzr branches, PPA or administrative privileges that come with mozillateam membership,
<gnomefreak> asac: huh? im sorry im in like 30 directions atm i dont follow
<asac> we will review your profile during one of the mozillateam meetings and add you based on the decision reached there
<asac> gnomefreak: thats summary suggestions for squad
<asac> e.g. instead of "Once we feel that a person has contributed enough to Ubuntu "
<gnomefreak> so i can drop the part that starts with "The reasons to be part...."
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<gnomefreak> be back in a moment please let me know ill change as needed when i get back from smoke
<bimberi> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-package/+bug/243469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243469 in java-package "Can't install j2re1.4 packages in Hardy due to conflict with xulrunner-1.9" [Undecided,In progress]
<gnomefreak> bimberi: we removed 1.4 from archives
<gnomefreak> months ago
<gnomefreak> asac: btw i added "I have removed all members that applied to Mozilla team and added everyone to this team if you wish not to be part of this team please use the leave this team link on your Launchpad home page." to the page to stop confusion i did that a while ago
<asac> bimberi: commented (two comments)
<asac> gnomefreak: thats about the package creation package ;) ... not the package itself
<gnomefreak> asac: you mean the bug?
<gnomefreak> oh ok i see that should have been said in topic of bug or tital or whatever its called
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah the package is "java-package" ;)
<asac> that should make it clear for the ones that know it ;)
<bimberi> asac: gah, I some missed seeing the ":" :)  Oh well, I'll restart the xulrunner build before heading off to sleep.
<gnomefreak> once it was removed we made conflicts so they are pretty much the same reason
<asac> gnomefreak: good. now send out a short mail to the people involved explaining this step. use nice words ;)
<asac> bimberi: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: feel like adding a part to membership wiki and mt LP team stating that join squad instead of mt ect....
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. add it to the top of the mozillateam summary
<asac> though i doubt anyone will read it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: the wiki page might be good, so we can point people to it instead of repaeting ourselves over and over again
<gnomefreak> well i doubt ill get to wiki today
<asac> gnomefreak: no problem ;)
<gnomefreak> atleast not any time soon
<asac> we still have 5 weeks till next meeting for this ACTION item ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: but mail would be good as the confusion instantaneous :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i would like status on tasks people were assigned so i can decide when next weeting ect..
<gnomefreak> so far im the only one that has done any of it as far as minutes say
<asac> gnomefreak: we just setup new meeting ... announce it 4,2,1 week in advance ... and a blog on the day to attract ad-hoc participants :)
<asac> the actions are something we will review during meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: jazzva also did something :)
<asac> didnt he
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i would like the outline before i set meeting in stone
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think so
<asac> i think it was wiki work
<gnomefreak> i did wiki cat. by myself and this team with you
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe we want a page with "current actions"?
<asac> so we dont need to search for the meeting pages to digg them up?
<gnomefreak> we have a to do  wiki IIRC
<asac> would probably be a worthwhile replacement for the old "Roadmap" thing
<gnomefreak> why not jsut add them there
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> where do you want to add the actions?
<gnomefreak> to the to do page we have. if you give me a few ill find the link
 * gnomefreak thinks i just added jetsaredim to the new team
<gnomefreak> but dont hokd me to that :)
 * asac gets a warm feeling ... my 3g card is about to arrive ;)
<asac> finally ultimate independence .... err, once it works :)
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: saw that thanks
<gnomefreak> oh wtf i thought we had one
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: your welcome you may get email from me in a few hours explaining a bit more
<armin76> asac: what did you bought, the pcmcia?
<asac> armin76: yeah. the express
<jetsaredim> asac: you know stuff about network manager right - is there a support forum for that?
<asac> jetsaredim: no. there is no real support available
<asac> distros are your friend
<asac> aka me ;)
<jetsaredim> pvt msg?
<asac> no public
<jetsaredim> ok - i'll hop to #ubuntu
<asac> if you have technical issues there is a developer mailing list. but please dont go there with "ubuntu has problem" :)
<asac> jetsaredim: just ask me
<asac> here
<jetsaredim> o ok
<jetsaredim> more of a feature question
<jetsaredim> i've been using this software called dnrd for adjusting my resolver info when I'm connected to a vpn
<jetsaredim> i was wondering if there was something like profiles for network manager so I could just change my resolver information on the fly via that
<asac> jetsaredim: do you get dns data through your vpn?
<jetsaredim> cause the dnrd stuff has suddenly stopped working
<asac> jetsaredim: network manager 0.7 will bring you cure
<jetsaredim> its a split tunnel
<asac> for 0.6 there is no real workaround
<asac> jetsaredim: how does it work? you want to use your interenet DNS?
<asac> but add entries to hosts?
<asac> (for vpn)
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> do those hosts come from your vpn server?
<asac> or you want them manually?
<jetsaredim> not really
<gnomefreak> damnit i cant find it we used to have a to do wiki but for some reason i cant find it, let me know if someone stumbles into it
<jetsaredim> yea - i have the info that i can set manually
<asac> jetsaredim: but hosts info cant be static?
<asac> i mean you could just add your hosts there and use dns for internet
<asac> what doesnt work if you try it that way?
<asac> is it just that NM wipes out resolv.conf when you connect to vpn?
<jetsaredim> yea - i'm not using the vpn plugin
<jetsaredim> ]maybe i should start with that
<asac> jetsaredim: obviously
<jetsaredim> :)
<asac> jetsaredim: however it will wipe your resolv.conf if your vpn server doesnt give you dns info
<asac> (in 0.6)
<asac> 0.7 should work better once everything is done :)
<asac> (upstream + packaging wise)
<gnomefreak> oh crap. bdmurray are you adding the extensions to the wiki page or am i gonna do that (unless reporter already did.
<jetsaredim> so how it works is that i have a system normally that just connects on my local network and gets its ip from dhcp and dns and all that from a linksys box
<jetsaredim> then i connect to the vpn and only certain traffic is supposed to be going over the vpn (tun0)
<gnomefreak> asac: i might send you changelog for sunbird that outlines what i was gonna get done to close as many bugs as possible but i havent had time to get to it. one is to fix the icon since its still using the calendar one. (this is what you get for talking about a version number of 0.7 :)
 * asac has to run to lunch
<bimberi> asac: j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb from the archive installs fine with my (<< 1) xulrunner still installed.  I think it would be better to have (<< 1:) though so I'll test it with that tomorrow.
<bimberi> Oh and I change the summary of bug 243469.  Just for you gnomefreak :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243469 in xulrunner-1.9 "Can't install j2re1.4 packages built by make-jpkg in Hardy due to conflict with xulrunner-1.9" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243469
<gnomefreak> bimberi: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: i wont be here when you return most likely but i changed the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Membership to reflect new team. I may send email out later today since its gonna be around 98 degrees F add 10-15 degrees to that and that is what my office feels like with PC on. Maybe ill come up with a to do page off our main wiki and add everything there since i cant find a good place for it. any ideas please email
<gnomefreak> bimberi: did my comment end with im back?
<bimberi> gnomefreak: no.   00:16 < gnomefreak> bimberi: thanks
<gnomefreak> bimberi: my post to asac
<gnomefreak> just below the one to you
<bimberi> oh, sorry, it ends with "any ideas please email"
<gnomefreak> shit it was road map
<gnomefreak> asac: to finish the last post any ideas please email me  or let me know when im back
<Jazzva> asac, I said I'm gonna move extensions pages to MT/Extensions/. Write a blog post template for mozilla-ext-dev team... (the summary at the end of a month)
<asac> bimberi: thanks for testing
<asac> Jazzva: ah ok.
<Volans> asac: just an information... did you perhaps have planned to do a backport for FF3 final release in Gutsy?
<Volans> (Hi all :))
<asac> Volans: well, i hoped for jdong, but hbe appears to be not available atm
<asac> but yes, we should do a backport sometimes in the near future
<Volans> ok thanks
<asac> ok in 2.5 hours i can try 3g ;)
<asac> takes that long to activate the sim :/
<Volans> new smart phone?
<asac> and the guy told me that i can take up to 48h hours if i fail and try before :(
 * asac cant wait
<asac> Volans: no, just UMTS card to make NM 0.7 rock with that ;)
<Volans> :)
<Volans> asac: as a result of the meeting: ACTION: gnomefreak and Volans to create meeting schedule for next 6 month and take care of getting those meeting on fridge and sending preannouncements
<asac> ok i think ill wait till 1800 UTC ;)
<Volans> gnomefreak tell me to wait some days because he was busy
<asac> Volans: yeah. you feel you ended up there unjustified?
<Volans> you know if he is already busy?
<asac> Volans: thats fine. i think we should send preannouncement 4,2,1 weeks and 1 day in advance ;)
<asac> Volans: not sure. i guess you could help him by picking the dates and maybe drafting templates for announcements ;)
<asac> i assume that he will get the dates on the fridge ;)
<asac> Volans: you could ask him how that work and do it yourself too
<asac> :)
<asac> i have no idea about the fridge so i cannot really help unfortunatelky
<Volans> ok I will organise the calendar dates and contact him to organise the work
<asac> Volans: sure. gnomefreak will probably back later today
<Volans> later for us or for him (US timezone)?
<asac> Volans: i guess that even the US cannot travel in the past :) ... so its later for him too ;)
<asac> just kidding
<asac> i have no idea
<Volans> ahahah :)
<asac> he is more here than not
<beDrung> Schrödinger's cat?
<Volans> LOL
<beDrung> i have modified htmlvalidator and pwdhash on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions Can someone have a look at it if it is correct?
<Volans> beDrung: for htmlvalidator you can't find a license elseware?
<Volans> I think you can add "no" under Repo column
<Volans> (idem for pwdhash)
<beDrung> what does repo mean?
<Volans> from the page:  If the extension is in the repositories, please set this field to "yes". Otherwise, set it to "no".
<beDrung> the licening of htmlvalidator is on the todo list. it contains tidy and opensp and all files have to be checked. see bug #131538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131538 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] firefox-htmlvalidator" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131538
<Volans> (look at the top of the page for column description)
<asac_> beDrung: usually the licensing is ok if you include a license file in .xpi in top level directory
<asac_> that license file should give the general license and if you ship certain files under a different license, name those explicitly at the end of that file as well
<asac_> assuming that the licenses are compatible thats sufficient
<beDrung> opensp is bsd, tidy is MIT-like and the htmlvalidator is trilicense (i think)
<asac_> beDrung: then add a license file in top level of directory of .xpi stating Tri-license and explicitly name the other files as being originally licensed under bsd/MIT
<asac_> though both licenses allow you to relicense iirc
<asac_> so you could just re-release them under tri-licese
<asac_> which isnt that great though
<fta> wtf? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/apt.png
<asac> fta: from fr. mirror?
<fta> no, the main one
<asac> hmm
<asac> temporary ?
<asac> wait for the next update pulse
<asac> maybe the packages md5sum were lost in a race
<asac> err i think we are using shaSOMETHING :)
<fta> blindly click on a button called "Run this" is not something i'm inclined to do, especially as root
<asac> yeah
<asac> i'd wait
<asac> or at least investigate
<asac> e.g. get he Packages file ... check integrity yourself
<rzr> hi
<asac> hi rzr
<rzr> the freak fired me =)
<asac> hehe
<asac> rzr: you got promoted
<asac> from "applicant" to "squad team member"
<asac> think positive ;)
<rzr> well while I am here to merge flashblock in hardy , I should fill a bug at https://launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+filebug , right ?
<asac> rzr: did i upload flashblock yet?
<asac> is the branch ready for intrepid?
<rzr> yes in intrepid
<asac> ok
<rzr> you did last week
<asac> yeah ... go and merge it to a hardy-backports thing
<rzr> ok
<rzr> let's do it then
<asac> rzr: thats basically: create a new branch and flip version / target there for release ;)
<rzr> is this documented on the wiki ?
<asac> rzr: since we will push it to the release branch once signed-off/uploaded its just pushing the branch somewhere for you
<asac> e.g. start with intrepid branch; flip version and use hardy-proposed in changelog
<asac> the version is usually ubuntu version MINUS 1 + .8.04.1
<asac> e.g. 1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid) would be 1.0-0ubuntu1.8.04.1 (hardy)
<asac> for backports we could use: 1.0-0ubuntu1.8.04+backports.1
<rzr> ok, how could I guess that ? :)
<fta> damn, http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2008/06/mapping-northern-california-wildfires.html
<asac> its start versioning for stable updates
<fta> that's where i'm going next week
<rzr> btw, someone suggested to package http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/examples.html
<asac> you need to pick a version that is lower than what is in intrepid, but still meaningful :)
<asac> so we append the release version
<rzr> it looks wicked
<rzr> ok
<asac> fta: what going on with that site?
<asac> for me it blinks ;)
<asac> fta: well. i wouldnt be too concerned about your health ;) ... more about environmental problems
<asac> take a mouth filter with you ;)
<Venus_Mars> does anyone know with package nsISupports.idl comes with?
<Venus_Mars> *with what
<asac> Venus_Mars: xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> Venus_Mars: why do you need it?
<Venus_Mars> I installed it but I only creates .h files
<asac> Venus_Mars: nope
<asac> Venus_Mars: they are somewhere else ;)
<asac> Venus_Mars: pkg-config --variable=idldir libxul
<asac> so if you need IDLDIR for some build system use: IDLDIR=`pkg-config --variable=idldir libxul`/unstable/
<Venus_Mars> well iam using xpidl to generate interface headers it says  "can't open included file nsISupports.idl for reading"
<rzr> libxul-dev: /usr/lib/xulrunner/sdk/idl/nsISupports.idl (on sid)
<rzr> libxul-dev: /usr/share/idl/xulrunner/nsISupports.idl
<rzr> <asac> rzr: thats basically: create a new branch
<asac> Venus_Mars: fo xpidl path you need to use: `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<rzr> should I create a new branch or my flashblock.ubuntu one is ok ?
<asac_> 18:07 < Venus_Mars> well iam using xpidl to generate interface headers it says  "can't open included file nsISupports.idl for  reading"
<asac_> 18:08 < asac> Venus_Mars: fo xpidl path you need to use: `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<rzr> asac: you forked
<asac_> reconnected
<asac_> everything after that is not on my screen ;)
<asac_> rzr: i forked? what?
<rzr> asac->fork();
<asac_> hehe
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> and nickserv failed again
<Venus_Mars> asac_: I am not able to figure out what is libxul?
<asac_> Venus_Mars: just a pkg config file that has the info about idl and sdk dir
<asac_> (one of the xulrunner-1.9-dev .pc files)
<Venus_Mars> should I have to reconfigure it completely?
<asac_> Venus_Mars: configure what?
<Venus_Mars> xulrunner?
<asac_> Venus_Mars: did i say that?
<asac_> why?
<asac_> run
<asac_> echo `pkg-config --variable=idldir libxul`/unstable/
<asac_> thats the directoy where the .idl files are
<asac_> there is no rocket science in that ;)
<Venus_Mars> Oh I see.
<asac_> Venus_Mars: i just said that you should never use hard coded paths
<asac_> always use that command
<asac_> same for the path to xpidl
<asac_> use `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<Venus_Mars> well my idl file has #include<nsISupports.idl"
<Venus_Mars> no hard coding
<Venus_Mars> but its not able to include it
<rzr> Venus_Mars: echo `pkg-config --variable=idldir libxul`/unstable/
<Venus_Mars> iam not able to understand though my system has nsISupports.idl it says can't open included file nsISupports.idl for reading
<Venus_Mars> well the output is  /usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9/unstable/
<fta> rzr, this is xul 1.8 that you are talking about, not 1.9
<rzr> it fails on compiling ? maybe you ommited pkg-config --cflags ?
<rzr> asac_: you told me to change the changelog to : flashblock (1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu0.8.04+backports.1) hardy-proposed; urgency=low
<rzr> but why does it ends with .1 ?
<asac> ok my connnection is too flaky
<rzr> isnt that only used for NMU ?
<asac> ill pack my things and go for sport now
<asac> laste message received:
<rzr> I would just ends it w/ backports1
<asac> 18:22 < Venus_Mars> but its not able to include it
<asac> 18:23 < asac_> Venus_Mars: theproblem is not in code, but in your build system
<Venus_Mars> okie should I run with -I option?
<asac> rzr: which version you propose then? i dont have a problem with my suggestions ;)
<rzr> flashblock (1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu0.8.04+backports1) hardy-proposed; urgency=low
<rzr> vs
<asac> Venus_Mars: what build system are you using? your own?
<rzr> flashblock (1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu0.8.04+backports.1) hardy-proposed; urgency=low
<Venus_Mars> well it worked
<asac> k
<rzr> well there are dots before ... let's use yours
<asac> yeah. versions are no artwork ;)
<Venus_Mars>  ./xpidl -m header -I/usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9/stable/  IMyComponent.idl made it to work
 * rzr is confused w/ the gap between debian and ubuntu workflow
<asac> Venus_Mars: dont use ./xpidl
<asac> use what i said before
<asac> Venus_Mars: dont use fixed paths too
<asac> those may change and your build system would break
<asac> if you just want to test something its ok
<Venus_Mars> well instead of ./xpidl what should I use?
<asac> Venus_Mars: scroll a few pages ahead
<asac> i wrote it three times? :)
<asac> rzr: ok. all clear? :)?
<asac> have to go to sports now ;)
<rzr> go have fun
<asac> 18:13 < asac_> 18:08 < asac> Venus_Mars: fo xpidl path you need to use: `pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl
<rzr> we'll stay here and list questions for when you're back
<asac> hehe
<asac> damn
 * asac hides ;)
<Volans> I have to go... bye bye
<Venus_Mars> Oh okie got it.
<Venus_Mars> ﻿`pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul`/bin/xpidl says /bin/xpidl no such file or directory
<valent1> asac hi
<valent1> do you remember our discussion about fedora and ubufox going upstream?
<valent1> I'm off...
<valent1> later
<skbohra> hello everybody
<Venus_Mars> ping asac
<asac> Venus_Mars: yeah, just returned. i am now smoking, then having dinner :)
<Venus_Mars> Hey the sdk/include doesn't have nspr subdir
<Venus_Mars> which is preventing me to compile the code
<asac> Venus_Mars: no it doesnt
<asac> Venus_Mars: nspr is evil
<asac> Venus_Mars: what are you trying to do? standalone application?
<fta> install libnspr4-dev
<asac> or extension/plugin
<Venus_Mars> http://www.iosart.com/firefox/xpcom/
<asac> Venus_Mars: you dont need nspr for xpcom components
<asac> well.
<asac> Venus_Mars: you should link using LIBS=`pkg-config --libs libxul`
<Venus_Mars> ﻿error: prtypes.h: No such file or directory
<asac> Venus_Mars: that thing is really outdated
<fta> gecko 1.7 :)
<asac> even before
<Venus_Mars> hey can you tell me what should I change in Makefile www.it.iitb.ac.in/~nithind/src
<asac> i'd say the tutorial was written for 1.4
<asac> Venus_Mars:
<Venus_Mars> ?
<asac> GECKO_INCLUDES = $(shell pkg-config --cflags libxul)
<Venus_Mars> okie
<asac> GECKO_LDFLAGS = $(shell pkg-config --libs libxul)
<Venus_Mars> hold on
<asac> Venus_Mars: drop the DEFINES
<asac> if you need mozilla-config you need to use
<asac> libxul-unstable instead of libxul
<asac> mozilla-config.h
<asac> but i dont think you need it if you ahve a simple xpcom component
<Venus_Mars> okie
<asac> Venus_Mars: if you want better examples visit the mozilla developer connection site (short: MDC)
<asac> they have almost everything you need and it should be up to date
<asac> (everything except a sensible example build system)
<Venus_Mars> aaah! finally they are created
<asac> fta: yeah you spotted 1.7 right ;)
<asac> Venus_Mars: aha
<asac> ;)
<Venus_Mars> Man its torture for like 3hrs
<asac> Venus_Mars: you dont need regxpcom and all this stuff
<asac> just touch /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/.autoreg
<asac> Venus_Mars: well thats not that bad ;)
<asac> but you took the short-cut asking :)
<Venus_Mars> short-cut?? I dint get you!
<asac> hehe
<Venus_Mars> :(
<asac> well still short ;)
<asac> you didnt ask the right questions ;)
<asac> fta: we need to make the great build-system capable of build extensions ;)
<asac> e.g. dumping an extension in extensions/ ... and then go!
<asac> --with-extensions=mygreatextension
<Venus_Mars> Ya may be, iam illiterate
<asac> which lives in extensions/mygreatextensions
<Venus_Mars> :P
<asac> Venus_Mars: well. thats how it works. i wont be too concerned
<asac> fta: actually i think that the buildsystem should already be mostly prepared for that
<asac> Venus_Mars: you want to excersize on something useful?
<Venus_Mars> Yeah I was about to ask for the link on MDC
<asac> google ;)
<asac> i ment something different ;)
<Venus_Mars> google has given the link I have sent above the First link
<asac> Venus_Mars: yeah but you didnt search for MDC ;)
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/
<Venus_Mars> Yeah I saw the xpcom there. but it very very very lengthy :(
<Venus_Mars> its started giving lectures on inheritance blah blah
<asac> Venus_Mars: pick the topics you are interested in
<asac> Venus_Mars: anyway. if you want a real life task, that would help you to get used to xpcom on-the-job, just ask ;)
<asac> its easier to learn if you do something in real-life :)
<asac> anyway ... now dinner ;)
<Venus_Mars> well I have to do lot of stuff in xpcom
<asac> Venus_Mars: well. if its freesoftware fine, but if its for your private things then you probably wont find anyone who would be willing to look at specific things :-P
<Venus_Mars> its free
<asac> as in freedom?
<Venus_Mars> want to develop a xpccom for ffmpeg2theora
<Venus_Mars> actuall iam a student in the present GSOC
<asac> for what purpose?
<asac> ah
 * Venus_Mars wondering what's your timezone
<asac> Venus_Mars: so is the idea to add that to mozilla code base later?
<asac> Berlin ;)
<Venus_Mars> I guess so.
<asac> Venus_Mars: probably code in the code base directly then
<Venus_Mars> Good luck for the Sunday Match
<asac> hehe
<asac> victory
<Venus_Mars> iam with Germany side letsee.
<asac> i am quite sure that we will win
<asac> not that we are good
<asac> but spain wont win ;) ... they never win when its important
<asac> while we usually win when its important :) ... even though if german suck ;)
<Venus_Mars> But they have cleared the quarter finals
<Venus_Mars> and that too on big bad luck day June 22nd
<Venus_Mars> so fingers Crossed
<Venus_Mars> :-)
<asac> hehe
<Venus_Mars> when I was searching on google for xulrunner+ package +ubuntu I was redirected to irclogs of this channel
<fta> :)
<Venus_Mars> and you were quite involved. Then I wondered if I could really contact asac
<Venus_Mars> Magic
<Venus_Mars> Google is Awesome
<Venus_Mars> fta: where is the mozilla extensions directory in Ubuntu?
<Venus_Mars> oops I mean components dir
<fta> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/components/
<Venus_Mars> well it seem still the component is not registered
<Venus_Mars> fta:
<Venus_Mars> fta: are you around?
<bimberi> asac: dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `debian/xulrunner-1.9/DEBIAN/control' near line 7 package `xulrunner-1.9': `Conflicts' field, reference to `j2re1.4': error in version: nothing after colon in version number
<bimberi> asac: retrying with << 1:0
<Venus_Mars> ping asac
<Venus_Mars> ping fta
<bimberi> asac: It works with "Conflicts: j2re1.4 (<< 1:0)".  I've added more comments to bug 243469.  Please let me know if there's anything else I can do.  Cheers.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243469 in xulrunner-1.9 "Can't install j2re1.4 packages built by make-jpkg in Hardy due to conflict with xulrunner-1.9" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243469
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-28
<asac> all fine?
<asac> bimberi: yeah. ap might not be happy with 1:
<asac> you could also try 1:~
<asac> Venus_Mars: the install location of components dir is not fixed
<asac> at best wrap your component into an extension
<Venus_Mars> I did it into extension and error console says "Failed to load XPCOM component: /home/nithin/.mozilla/firefox/gu81otyy.default/extensions/oggPusher@xiph.org/components/MyComponent.so"
<asac> this device is really cool ;)
<asac> just works I'd say
<asac> Venus_Mars: i guess it wont load in xul components dir too
<Venus_Mars> when I did a nspr logging this was the output http://pastebin.org/46632
<asac> your component is probably wrong ;)
<Venus_Mars> and the output of ldd -r MyComponent.so is http://pastebin.org/46634
<asac> Venus_Mars: there is a missing symbol ;)
<Venus_Mars> there must be some problem with compiling.. may be should change compiling flags in Makefile
<asac> not sure. if you build with -fPIC and -shared it should probably work
<Venus_Mars> I dint get you
<Venus_Mars> the makefile is at http://www.it.iitb.ac.in/~nithind/src/Makefile
<bimberi> asac: ok, trying 1:~
<Venus_Mars> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XPCOM_Glue
<asac> Venus_Mars: id say that its your code ;)
<asac> Venus_Mars: yes. you get the right flags with libxul
<asac> (XPCOM_Glue)
<Venus_Mars> xpcom_glue shows a table which says -L/path/to/sdk/lib -lxpcomglue
<Venus_Mars> as linker flags
<asac> Venus_Mars: read more carefully ;)
<asac> hint: there are two type of glues ;)
<Venus_Mars> iam thinking to use the standalone glue. am I wrong?
<asac> yes
<asac> standalone is for standalone ... i dont think your component has a main method ;)
<Venus_Mars> okie but the makefile is not using -lxpcomglue_s -lxpcom -lnspr4
<asac> Venus_Mars: it should (pkg-config)
<Venus_Mars> echo `pkg-config --cflags libxul`
<Venus_Mars> -fshort-wchar -I/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9/stable -I/usr/include/nspr
<asac> Venus_Mars: yes, but those are cflags
<asac> what you look for here are "linker" flags
<asac> Venus_Mars: now that i am looking, i see the problem ;) ... look closer :)
<asac> hint: your linker flags are indeed bogus ;)
<Venus_Mars> it should be  -L
<Venus_Mars> ?
<asac> what variable stand for linker flags?
<Venus_Mars> --libs?
<Venus_Mars> I guess I should replace --cflags with --libs
<asac> how could you find out?
<Venus_Mars> man pkg-config
<asac> one way ;) not sure if that tells you everything :)
<asac> man, give it a try ... go
<Venus_Mars> am I missing anything more?
<asac> cant tell
<Venus_Mars> Well I tried, still its not able to load
<Venus_Mars> :(
<asac> are linker flags correct now?
<asac> same issue or something else
<Venus_Mars> http://pastebin.org/46639
<Venus_Mars> the output of ldd -r MyComponent.so
<asac> thats not really meaningful as you cannot even resolve libxul and libxpcom
<Venus_Mars> yeah, so what can be done about libxul.so?
<asac> looking for compiler warnings would be a good start
<asac> Venus_Mars: thats not your problem
<asac> you have to look elsewhere
<asac> you just cant use ldd -r that way
<Venus_Mars> I dint get compiler warnings
<Venus_Mars> what should I do ?
<asac> whats the error you are getting ;)
<asac> did you install all files required?
<Venus_Mars> symbol missing
<Venus_Mars> No, firefox is failing to load the component
<asac> so which files did you install where?
<Venus_Mars> I am installing through extension
<Venus_Mars> I have created  components dir in my extension rootdir and then copied MyComponent.so in  components
<Venus_Mars> and the bundle it into .xpi
<Venus_Mars> and then I open it with firefox
<Venus_Mars> Am I meaningful?
<asac> install  the .xpt as well
<Venus_Mars> Yeah I have included IMyComponent.xpt as well
<Venus_Mars> well my plugin is accessible www.it.iitb.ac.in/~nithind/firefox-extension
<Venus_Mars> I mean the extension
<Venus_Mars> still no clue?
<bimberi> asac: "Conflicts: j2re1.4 (<< 1:~)" works too.
<Venus_Mars> asac: I have figured it out finally
<Venus_Mars> there is one forum which suggest for changed in the linking order
<Venus_Mars>  $(FILES) $(GECKO_SDK_PATH)/lib/libxpcomglue_s.a $(GECKO_LDFLAGS)
<Venus_Mars> this linking order could make the undefined symbols vanish
<Venus_Mars> Its a magic
<jetsaredim> anyone know why on kubuntu html form fields don't have any borders in firefox 3?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in the $PROJECT.mk file theres a MOZCLIENT_FILE which contains the project version - what is that path relative to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i'm kgoetz from before, incase anyone wasnt aware :)). i'm still finding it all mildly confusing.
<gnomefreak> asac fta_ and/or Jazzva the HTML Validator needs to be discussed as i just got done reading an email about it, please get in touch with me so we can decide if this is something we really want to add.
<gnomefreak> well i guess nevermind i didnt see asac's post to it
<gnomefreak> asac: when are we adding NM0.7 or are we not going to? As i understand it is stable or will be shortly
<Jazzva> asac, I'll be back around 18h... off to the exam.
<Jazzva> If all of you decide we don't need htmlvalidator, I'm fine with that :)
<Jazzva> see ya later
<gnomefreak> personally i dont like the amount of work that would be involved. I thought xulrunner was for plugins not so much extensions, im sure we can get it to work but packaging them separate i feel is better than adding it to build in a package
<gnomefreak> [reed]: your last name isnt Friedman, please say no!
<gnomefreak> whos here?
<gnomefreak> i think we can trash htmlvalidator due to the way it needs to be packaged and it is missing any license and nowher eon any of its upstream pages says anything about a license. I added post on bug report for someone to email upstream <gave email address> so please feel free to email him
<fta> Kamping_Kaiser: MOZCLIENT_FILE is relative to the VCS dir, except if you requested a MOZDIR
<gnomefreak> rzr: you didnt get the email about mozillsquad due to not having email address on LP page. so i might make a note on the page to include a comment like that
<gnomefreak> damn i havent seen that name in ages
<gnomefreak> hes been using his other one
<gnomefreak> does anyone happent o knwo the file to edit start up processes like bluetooth and trackerd ect...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, thanks
<fta> Kamping_Kaiser, could you paste your .conf ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, i havent made any changes yet, just trying to understand the firefox-3.0.conf before i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> except when i try and find it in the mozilla-devscripts source package i cant see it :/ only in bzr
<fta> yep, i've refactored mozclient in mozilla-devscripts and it's not released yet. it will be in 0.09
<fta> asac, i want to release 0.09 ^^ wanna sponsor me ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, i see. is firefox-3.0.mk.in the correct file to edit if i'm editing the 0.7 source package?
<gnomefreak> fta: can you add sunbird 0.9 to devscripts please. its about to release rc1 and i would like to get it in PPA for testing
<fta> gnomefreak, i already have lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> it will grab rcs?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> oh ok i thought it was just stable
<fta> from MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> doesn't matter, use the proper CVS TAG
<gnomefreak> k
<fta> that way, it's the same as fetching a tarball and repacking it
<gnomefreak> yep i like devscripts for that reason including nobinonly ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> firefox-3.0.mk.in is quite a bit longer (and more complex) then firefox-3.0.conf :\
<fta> you'd better use 0.09 from bzr otherwise you will have to redo everything once it's released
<gnomefreak> fta: that was for Kamping_Kaiser right?
<fta> gnomefreak, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, hm, ok.
<fta> Kamping_Kaiser, it should be similar, except the wrapped lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, so i need to customise m-d and instlal the package, then i can use the custom .conf from my new m-d to build a customised FF3 - is that correct?
<fta> well, you only used touched the mozclient part of m-d so it should not me needed to build, just to create the tarball
<fta> -used
<Kamping_Kaiser> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kamping_Kaiser> re paste of my .conf: only one line in it so far - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23495
<Kamping_Kaiser> some lucky person is 8 away froma  23456 get
<Kamping_Kaiser> *11
<fta> Kamping_Kaiser, so you only changed MOZCLIENT_APPNAME right ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i /just/ made the change (i havent worked on this at all today)
 * Kamping_Kaiser changes copyright notice
<gnomefreak> can i use mozdate and mozbranch?
<fta> yes
<fta> gnomefreak, what do you want to do ?
<gnomefreak> for sunbird 0.9
<fta> use a tag
<fta> not a date
<gnomefreak> ok and i still neeed branch right?
<fta> yes
<fta> in fact no, it's in the project file by default
<fta> but there's no sunbird 0.9 tag yet
<gnomefreak> so no way to grab it?
<gnomefreak> i miss the old readme file
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23501/
<gnomefreak> so i guess im waiting
<fta> was it announced ?
<gnomefreak> i got an announcement that rc1 will be released in a day or 3
<gnomefreak> i dont remember exact date. but string freeze is now
<gnomefreak> one of the 100 mozilla mailing lists im on
<gnomefreak> i want to say it was dev-app mailing list
<gnomefreak> does it have to be announced if its on ftp.mozilla?
<fta> oh, i saw the string freeze too but it doesn't mean the tag is there
<fta> yes, i guess the sunbird team will blog about it
<fta> is it just me or grep -i is broken in intrepid ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23503/
<Kamping_Kaiser> fta, i've created a new .conf file (in src/mozclient/), do i need to create a new .mk.in?
<fta> yes, and edit the Makefile accordingly
<fta> the .mk file is only useful if you want a get-orig-source in your debian/rules
<gnomefreak> fta: works here gnomefreak@Development:~$ echo FOOBAR | grep -i FOO
<gnomefreak> FOOBAR
<gnomefreak> atleast that is working afaict
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind it should be in lowercase
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> it should because -i == ignores case
<fta> no, it should stay untouched
<fta> must
<gnomefreak> atleast according to --help
<gnomefreak> -i, --ignore-case         ignore case distinctions
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> define untouched
<gnomefreak> your pastebin Hardy is how it should be right?
<fta> but ignore case during the test, but the output is not transformed, just filtered
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> well my intrepid works that way
<gnomefreak> so i would have to say it works
<gnomefreak> fta@cube:~ $ echo FOOBAR | grep -i FOO
<gnomefreak> FOOBAR
<gnomefreak> that is how it should output it
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> intrepid for me
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ echo FOOBAR | grep -i FOO
<gnomefreak> FOOBAR
<gnomefreak> Host 'Development', running Linux 2.6.26-2-generic - Cpu0: Intel 1681 MHz; Up: 3:48; Users: 4; Load: 0.11; Free: [Mem: 26/248 Mio] [Swap: 605/729 Mio] [/: 23913/38173 Mio]; Vpenis: 36.2 cm;
<gnomefreak> fta: you have this version of grep? 2.5.3~dfsg-5ubuntu
<gnomefreak> 2.5.3~dfsg-5ubuntu1
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> sorry didnt paste the 1
<gnomefreak> not sure why yours isnt working
<gnomefreak> im guessing you did todays 6 packages but grep wasnt one of them IIRC
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: discover discover-data libdiscover2
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be upgraded: debhelper debianutils gdebi gdebi-core hotkey-setup xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<gnomefreak> those packages?
<fta> it's been broken for days
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> it works without -i for you
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> do the rest of the flags work?
<gnomefreak> or atleast some of them (theres a crap load of flags to use)
<fta> yes
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ echo FOOBAR | grep -v FOO
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ echo FOOBAR | grep -c FOO
<fta> 1
<gnomefreak> fta: what happens if you use ' around FOO
<fta> no difference
<fta> i've already tested tons of stuff
<fta> i guess it's a locale issue
<fta> but i can't see what's wrong
<gnomefreak> it shouold affect other flags unless you built your own/hacked it?
<fta> i didn't
<gnomefreak> i dont see why you would hack or build grep because honestly it already is full of crap
<gnomefreak> it works if you use real files?
<gnomefreak> oh thanks for reminding me to look stuff up
 * gnomefreak didnt know what an ibex is until just now and it looks like ill never see one :(
<fta> 66-match_icase.patch
<fta> This fixes
<fta>     echo Y | LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep -i '[y]'
<fta> The expected output is:
<fta>     Y
<fta> Without this patch, it works on non UTF-8 environment, but fails on UTF-8
<fta> environment.
<fta> fta@ix:~$ echo Y | LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep -i '[y]'
<fta> fta@ix:~$
<fta> gnomefreak, does it work for you ?
<fta> intrepid
<gnomefreak> no outpu
<gnomefreak> t
<fta> are you using utf8 as locale ?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ echo Y | LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep -i '[y]'
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<fta> $ echo $LANG
<fta> en_US.UTF-8
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> C
<gnomefreak> not sure where the hell that came from
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ echo $LANG
<gnomefreak> C
<fta> ok, so it was expected
<fta> fta@ix:~$ echo Y | LC_ALL=C grep -i '[y]'
<fta> Y
<gnomefreak> i get Y
<fta> i guessed ;)
<fta> debian bug 387704
<ubottu> Debian bug 387704 in grep "grep: -i breaks \W in some locales (perhaps UTF-8 locales only)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/387704
<gnomefreak> oh i think im C because i have it in .bashrc to get rid of locale errors/warnings in my chroots (i found no other way to apply it only to chroots
<fta> i correctly setup locales in chroots too
<fta> bug 243717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243717 in grep "case sensitive grep broken with UTF8 in intrepid, breaking scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243717
<asac> hi
<fta> hi
<asac> fta: so 0.09?
<fta> asac, it's stable enough for my taste, and already big
<fta> i'm ready to close it if you want to sponsor me
<Volans> Hi asac :)
<asac> fta: typo: "taggued mozilla/client.mk"
<fta> where?
<armin76> bumbed
<asac> oh wait let me pull the latest :)
<asac> fta: you still appear to like "uncommitting" :) ... diverged
<fta> i sometimes do that in the next second when i realize something is wrong, but not later
<asac> fta: well. but i had the uncommitted change ;)
<asac> so either i pulled in that second or you waited longer ;)
<asac> the changelog is incredible long
<asac> not really useful
<asac> imo
<asac> i think we could make one entry for all the new VARAIBLES
<asac> another for all added VCS backend
<asac> another for all added projects
<fta> as i said, it's big, i wanted this in long ago
<asac> yeah. still the content could be compressed to something comprehensible ;)
<asac> anyway. can do it that way
<asac> fix the typo inthe changelog if you want ;)
<asac> oh even two times taggued ;)
<fta> fixed
<asac> fta: have you tested it?
<fta> sure
<asac> fta: i think what we want for 0.10 is kind of make check ;)
<asac> e.g. that produces several origs, etc.
<fta> ?
<fta> explain
<asac> test-cases
<asac> that we can run with make check
<fta> oh
<armin76> !info libnss3 intrepid
<ubottu> Package libnss3 does not exist in intrepid
<fta> -0d
<armin76> !info libnss intrepid
<ubottu> Package libnss does not exist in intrepid
<armin76> bah
<asac> i dont feel in the position to test each and every combination of project/backend anymore :)
<asac> which means its time to do automated tests
<asac> !info libnss3-0d
<ubottu> libnss3-0d (source: nss): Transition package for Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.2+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 84 kB
<asac> !info libnss3-1d
<ubottu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0.2+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2596 kB
<armin76> fta: bumb!
<armin76> when are you guys going to fix the ppc segfault? :P
<asac> armin76: we rely on contributions for that
<armin76> just make it compile with -O1
<armin76> looks like its a bug on glibc or something, because i've been told that guile and glibc-2.8 do the same on ppc
<asac> fta: you think you can come up with a basic script that gets latest xpi for a given AMOID from addons.mozilla.org before your leave?
<asac> that would help us a lot to setup new upstream branches manually i guess
<fta> possible
<asac> and can certainly be reused in the final auto syncher
<asac> fta: so whats your idea about how to code this? parse HTML?
<Volans> asac, fta can I help in some way for that?
<asac> Volans: yeah. what we need is a simple script that gets latest .xpi for a given AMOID from addons.mozilla.org
<asac> i think one way would be to parse the website
<asac> but i think there is a smarter way
<Volans> yes for sure... I will try
<asac> as firefox queries addons.mozilla.org as well, there probably exists an xml interface
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524/ better ?
<Volans> asac: I have found that if you do:
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/src/nsAddonRepository.js
<Volans>  wget https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/downloads/file/AMOID/
<asac> thats the code that queries addons
<Volans> it download the last public version
<Volans> after some redirect
<asac> fta: definitly more compressed. though mostly just the file references missing i guess
<fta> that doubles the size
<fta> people could still read bzr logs or code.lp
<asac> yeah. thats ok
<asac> i mean i woudl have been fine with the other changelog too. but this is better
<asac> fta: i guess you have Vcz-Bzr in control?
<fta> yes
<asac> maybe add it as reference to copyright too (if not already done)
<asac> and README ;)
<asac> Volans: why "it" :)
<asac> ?
<asac> can i replace that with nothing? or "en"?
<Volans> sorry... I was visiting with browser and auto localizations o mozilla site ;)
<asac> Volans: so what is the genuine URL to use for that?
<Volans> let me try
<fta> asac, closed & pushed
<asac> gbood
<asac> doing some basic tests and will upload if those work ;)
<fta> i want to change that: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/browser/app/Makefile.in#429
<asac> that specific line or that area?
<fta> not sure if we want to set SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER or patch to make a symlink or something else
<fta> for xulapps
<fta> there's no way to pass SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER from configure, or at least i don't know of any
<asac> fta: what do you want to prevent?
<fta> ship a full copy of xulrunner in each xulapp
<asac> ok the SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER
<asac> so how is it set atm?
<asac> or is it just a "not-used" feature?
<fta> this is prism with my new build system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529/
<Volans> asac: finally  wget  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/downloads/file/AMOID/ works, but wget made 3 redirect before download the final file on order to autodetect the destination program (FF, TB, SM) and the name of the latest file to be downloaded
<asac> Volans: hm
<asac> m
<Volans> if you use HTTP instead of HTTPS he made another redirect... I don't know why he continues do https and http request
<fta> asac, SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER is nowhere else, just in this test
<asac> fta: ok, so its a left-over
<asac> fta: have you tested that setting it actually works?
<Volans> what trouble you asac, too much redirect?
<fta> no, according to blame, it has been added in one shot with mozilla bug 390361 and the whole block never changed since
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 390361 in Build Config "Fix FF+XR builds to copy XR to make a complete package" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390361
<fta> they want the xulapp to be independent of xul at runtime
<fta> i don't think we want that
<asac> yes. i understand that pov
<asac> fta: depends
<asac> fta: what kind of dependence do we need?
<Volans> the final link asac is something like this:  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/AMOID/FILENAME-APP.xpi
<Volans> whit APP = 'fx' for firefox and similar... but you have to find the correct FILENAME! without dosn't work
<fta> in our ff3 package, I patched it to set SKIP_COPY_XULRUNNER long ago
<fta> that's installer_shouldnt_copy_xulrunner.patch
<fta> we will need xulrunner-1.9 as dep, like ff3
<asac> fta: ok. but we still copy the stub right?
<fta> asac, ^^, or we can let each xulapp decides
<fta> yes
<asac> i think firefox is somewhat special
<Volans> asac: wait I have found it! :D
<Volans> for example: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/3863/
<Volans> open it in browser
<Volans> is a watchable folder!
<asac> note that I am with you with the point that we want to skip xulrunner copies
<asac> Volans: good
<asac> thats nice
<Volans> and I can assure you that there are only public versions... I have one waiting for approval and it is not in list
<Volans> then watching http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/AMOID/ can be the best choice if you want to avoid automatic redirect from addons.mozilla.org site
<asac> Volans: ok you can get the version, by: xpath  -q -e '/RDF/Description/em:version/text()' install.rdf
<asac> and if that fails its an attribute of Description:
<fta> asac, worse case, i can add a symlink in an "else" block.. it will then be in ff3 too but that shouldn't hurt
<asac> /RDF/Description/@em:version
<fta> hm, no. the symlink will not survive xul updates
<Volans> asac: you want to made this check after download the xpi file that we suppose to be the latest?
<asac> Volans: no. i want two scripts: 1st. download-latest <AMOID> <TARGET_DIR>
<asac> 2nd. get-xpi-info VERSION <XPI_FILE>
<Volans> bash script?
<asac> get-xpi-info NAME <XPI_FILE>
<asac> Volans: whatever ;)
<Volans> fta: you are already working on that or I can start from scratch?
<fta> i'm already working on that
<asac> fta: so can you give us download-latest?
<asac> ;)
<Volans> I can help you in some way?
<fta> not at that point, it's still half in my brain
<Volans> and in you files? :)
<fta> but if you think i'm too slow, go ahead, i'll drop the ball
<asac> fta: its just about the two scripts :)
<fta> get-xpi-info is currently something that is in my old shell script
<fta> but i wanted a class in the main framework
<fta> instead of a shell script
<asac> fta: ok. we dont need get-xpi-info now
<asac> what i want is basically just download-latest
<Volans> fta:  in what language you are writing the framework?
<fta> Volans, OO perl
<fta> like mozclient
<fta> maybe even cleaner
 * Volans never coded in perl....
<fta> with external plugins in any langage
<asac> fta: did you review the config branch?
<fta> yes, i had questions but you were offline
<asac> fta: still have them in your mind?
<fta> hm, nope, i'll have another look later today, after i'm back from sports
<asac> fta: so what interface would a download-latest plugin have? isnt download-latest-amo <BRANCHID> <TARGET_DIR) ok?
<asac> or would it rather be generic download <CONFIG_DIR>
<asac> maybe with <VERSION> == LATEST if ommitted
<Volans> asac: where this framework should run? (server based, your pc, etc...)
<asac> Volans: we have a semi-spec for that
<asac> Volans: it should not matter where its run in the end
<asac> its just that it need permissions to proper branches
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance
 * Volans looks
<fta> Volans, by framework, i mean a set of classes used by all the binaries, to parse conf files, do amo parsing, do xpi parsing, do branch management, etc
<asac> Volans: the current focus is on the "Auto Updater"
<asac> which consists of two parts: "auto upstream branch synchs"
<asac> and "auto branch merging"
<Volans> ok
<asac> we could talk about both as "tasks"
<asac> for the syncher ;)
<asac> aka BOT
<asac> so we have a configuration format proposal here:
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS
<asac> thats the configuration tree we would give the bot
<asac> (just a first pitch)
<asac> the idea is that you can run the bot with a task config: bot upstream/amo/firefox-3.0.HEAD
<asac> err firebug.HEAD :)
<asac> and the bot would know about all the magic to sync the upstream branch
<asac> by loading plugins and so on
<asac> the configuration is a tree configuration. the bot would first load upstream/config, then load upstream/amo/config and then would load upstream/amo/firebug.HEAD config to get the complete configuration.
<asac> just look at the files in the BOT.TASKS branch
<Volans> I understand... only a question: why not to do a separate bot only for sync with AMO xpis that run on cron and alert you and all the people needed when a new upstream version is out?
<asac> Volans: we dont want to alert everyone that new upstream version is out, we want to alter the right people that there is a new merge ready to be signed off / or that needs manual interaction
<Volans> then all the BOT will run on a cron basis...
<Volans> s/all/the whole/
<asac> Volans: yes.
<asac> the bot would basically run over the config tree and process each config file (which represents a task)
<Volans> you can made a choice that I think is no very restrictive... insert the basename of the xpi in the config file
<asac> Volans: why?
<asac> we just need AMOID
<asac> Volans: look at the config file . there already is a name for the upstream branch.
<Volans> when I upload a new version of my extension on AMO site... the site will change the name automatically based on extension name and version adding also a APPLICATION suffix at the end, maybe can help for finding the latest version
<asac> Volans: if its required we can add it. just hoped there is something that doesnt require us to intepret the version
<fta> leaving for 2h~3h. please write down your ideas & concerns
<fta> c u
<Volans> asac: problem... I have found a AMOID not present in oregon state archive...
<Volans> damnit
 * Volans doing random tests to verify if it works in every case
<Volans> sorry.... my fault I have used fileid instead of AMOID... works! :D
<asac> Volans: i have written a protoype bot that reads the config hierarchy
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT
<asac> runtask is a shell script that parses the config as specified
<asac> and runs the task plugin found for the config
<asac> e.g. in the example its "UPSTREAM"
<Volans> yeah I see
<asac> so you run runtask upstream/amo/flashblock.ubuntu.HEAD
<asac> to test ;)
<asac> should probably be AMO_UPSTREAM ;)
<asac> or UPSTREAM will exists and uses GET_LATEST_AMO + UPDATE_BZR_TREE
<asac> :)
<asac> most likely thats the right idea ;)
<Volans> ok, I'm reading the sh script... you write bash with different style
<asac> most likely. never really tried to look for "clean" scripting ;)
<Volans> no is clear... only tests... I use [] in if and other tests... you the "test" statement
<asac> yeah
<asac> Volans: i am always confused by what is available in which sh-dialect
<asac> so i use what appears to be "most" primitive ;)
<asac> without actually knowing anything ;)
<Volans> correct... I use always bash not sh... but just for "habitude!
<Volans> "
<asac> so runalltasks would basically just be: "find -type f /path/to/BOT.TASKS/ | grep -v config$"
<asac> err flip arguments of find obviously :)
<Volans> or better making a config file with all the BOT.TASK files and parse it line per line
<asac> find -type f /path/to/BOT.TASKS/ | grep -v config$ | xargs runtask
<Venus_Mars> hi Volans
<asac> flipped again
<Volans> hi Venus_Mars
<Volans> asac: in order to test it I have to download also a task tree from the previous branch?
<Volans> (~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/BOT.TASKS)
<asac> Volans: no that happens automatically iirc
<asac> yes: bzr branch $ENV_TASKS_BRANCH $tasksconfigdir
<Volans> asac: sorry, probably I don't have understand something... I run:  ./runtask upstream/amo/config
<asac> Venus_Mars: btw, i found a better example for you :)
<Volans> or  ./runtask upstream/amo/flashblock.ubuntu.HEAD with different results
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Creating_XPCOM_Components:Using_XPCOM_Utilities_to_Make_Things_Easier
<asac> just get the webblock.cpp
<asac> and build it like:
<asac> gcc -o /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/components/libnssample.so -shared -fPIC nsSample.cpp `pkg-config --cflags --libs libxul`
<asac> (with sudo ;))
<asac> well nsSample.cpp is webblock.cpp ;)
<asac> weblock2.cpp ;)
<asac> hehe
<Venus_Mars> Yeah I got this link yesterday but was almost exhausted...
<Venus_Mars> Yeah today I may try with more experiments
<asac> Venus_Mars: just try that ;)
<asac> then you can use:
<asac> sh /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/run-mozilla.sh /usr/bin/xpcshell-1.9
<asac> js> Components.classes['@company.com/sample'].createInstance()
<asac> [xpconnect wrapped nsISupports]
<asac> ;)
<Venus_Mars> yeah sure....
<asac> after that, stop reinventing the wheel and code you xpcom components in a proper build system where you dont have to fight things you dont want to fight
<Venus_Mars> heh
<Venus_Mars> yeah
<Venus_Mars> asac: want some examples where an extension can you upload files
<Volans> Venus_Mars: the site where it can upload or what?
<Venus_Mars> upload files to a site
<Volans> I don't have undestand you question Venus_Mars.... what kind of examples you want?
<Venus_Mars> a javascript which ll upload a local file to a remote system
<Volans> you don't have already found such similar extensions?
<Volans> (iirc in the past talk we had)
<Venus_Mars> well, their code involves lot of classes...simply untraceable
 * Volans dinner time... come back later
<Jazzva> does anyone know if gnomefreak set the membership for ubuntu-mozillasquad to auto-expire one month after joining the team?
<[reed]> do members of MozillaTeam _have to_ get e-mail for everybody that joins ubuntu-mozillasquad?
<[reed]> :(
<armin76> haha
<armin76> asac: i wonder if the sparc segfault could be related to some -O flag...-O3?
<armin76> s/segfault/bus error
<armin76> nope
<armin76> i've rebuilt it using mozilla's default and it doesn't give bus error here
<Jazzva> [reed], Mozilla Team is the owner of ubuntu-mozillasquad so far... So, I suppose the answer is yes. Maybe it can be turned off somewhere, or something. :)
 * Volans back.... :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-29
<vadi2> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10435/ <- idea to add the ubuntu RSS feed by default, not just BBC
<morhad> hi, how can I use shortcuts ctrl+v, ctrl+c, ctrl+x with thunderbird 2.0 if I type non latin message?
<JenFraggle> hey guys, are we still using bughelper for ff?
<Volans> Hi all
<fta> Jazzva, seems liferea is broken again. I can't raise it
<Venus_Mars> hi Volans
<Volans> hi Venus_Mars
<Venus_Mars> I got my uploading working :-)
<Volans> great! :)
<Jazzva> fta, how? why?
<fta> Jazzva, no idea
<Jazzva> New version that overrided our fix?
<fta> it appears as iconified in the window selector
<Jazzva> iconified in the window selector?
<Venus_Mars> Anyone has an idea about the progressmeter?
<fta> Jazzva, the list applet in the panel
<Jazzva> fta, right. But what you mean iconified? Is the package in intrepid?
<Jazzva> I'm gonna try it soon, as soon as I'm done with some template I'm finishing
<fta> Jazzva, when I want to raise it in the current desktop, it's listed as [liferea] (hence it's iconified)
<Jazzva> ahh...
<fta> it's still our version.. hm
<Jazzva> wow...
<Jazzva> maybe there're some changes in gtk...
<fta> debian bug 224993
<ubottu> Debian bug 224993 in dlocate "/usr/share/man/man1/dlocate.1.gz: not fast alternative for dpkg -l" [Minor,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/224993
<fta> debian bug 206470
<ubottu> Debian bug 206470 in grep "LC_CTYPE=C speeds 'grep a' 800 times!" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/206470
<fta> debian bug 181378
<ubottu> Debian bug 181378 in grep "grep is extremely slow" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/181378
<fta> damn
<fta> debian bug 329876
<ubottu> Debian bug 329876 in grep "grep runs amok" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/329876
<fta> could someone running intrepid have a look at bug 243717 and eventually confirm it? i'm turning crazy here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243717 in grep "case sensitive grep broken with UTF8 in intrepid, breaking scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243717
<Volans> fta: sorry I don't have Intrepid installed on VBox
<fta> Jazzva, ^^ ?
<Jazzva> fta, only in chroot...
<fta> doesn't matter
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> in 5 minutes :)
<fta> ok, thanks
<Jazzva> fta, sorry for the delay. Tested now with what testcases you provided and works for me
<fta> Jazzva, hm
<fta> even echo Y | LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep -i '[y]' ??
<Jazzva> Though, I only updated grep. Maybe it's problem in some other component
<Jazzva> (hardy)sasa@SID:~$ echo Y | LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 grep -i '[y]'
<Jazzva> Y
<fta> hardy is ok
<Jazzva> it's intrepid
<Jazzva> just left the name from the previous chroot :)
<fta> hm
<fta> i'm troubled
<Volans> fta: you know who is responsible of packages.ubuntu.com? It seems down
<Nafallo> Volans: Canonical sysadmins
<Volans> Nafallo: are you sure? I remember that was not under their control (but maybe I'm wrong ;))
<Volans> and I think that there ins't sysadmin on sunday
<[reed]> [12:28:28PM] packages.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.219
<[reed]> [12:28:31PM] 219.94.189.91.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer sulfur.canonical.com.
<Volans> [reed]: ok it is sysadmin world then...
<Volans> asac: are you there?
 * Volans go to dinner maybe come back later
<Volans> bye bye
<gnomefreak> asac: fta_ i need a list of dbgsym packages to obtain backtraces with, i can only think of a few.
<fta_> gnomefreak, what for ?
<fta_> damn, bzr is a pig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23765/ :(
<gnomefreak> to dbg crashes
<gnomefreak> debug even
<fta_> gnomefreak, i mean which package
<gnomefreak> fta_: all that are needed for thunderbird
<gnomefreak> example firefox ones would include libnss-dbgsym and such
<gnomefreak> for a complete listing for firefox is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<gnomefreak> but we have nothing for any other mozilla apps and i will be adding them (im thinking on a different wiki though. like wiki.ubuntu.com/bugs/debugging  or something of the sort.
<fta> for pkg in $(apt-cache depends firefox-3.0 | grep Depends: | awk '{ print $2 }') ; do dpkg -l $pkg-dbgsym > /dev/null 2>&1; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then DBGSYM="$DBGSYM $pkg-dbgsym" ; fi; done ; echo $DBGSYM
<fta> replace firefox-3.0 with whatever pkg you want
<fta> but that's only for direct depends, not indirect ones
<fta> i have something a bit more complex to figure out the full list, if you're interested
<gnomefreak> fta: i would like direct and indirect if you can paste commands to pastebin please incase i dont get it done now.
<fta> i've already written something like that inside mozilla-devscripts
<fta> it's in minefield-packager.mk.in
<gnomefreak> ok will look at it in a bit thanks
<fta> it's not directly usable for your need, but the idea is in there
<gnomefreak> ill look at it maybe tomorrow as im working on my hardy chroot and building alien-arena for hardy
<gnomefreak> fta: the one above is one command starting with $(apt-cache * right?
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> fta: the command above the command starts with $ (apt-cache right?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23769/
<gnomefreak> for pkg in == comment right?
<gnomefreak> so $ would start comand
<gnomefreak> wello lets try it
<gnomefreak> $(apt-cache depends firefox-3.0 | grep Depends: | awk '{ print $2 }') ; do dpkg -l $pkg-dbgsym > /dev/null 2>&1; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then DBGSYM="$DBGSYM $pkg-dbgsym" ; fi; done ; echo $DBGSYM  doesnt work syntax error at do
<fta> I usually write is with `` instead of $()
<fta> -is+it
<gnomefreak> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<gnomefreak> fta: you mean with the '{ print $2 }')?
<fta> you need the full line. it starts with : for pkg in $(apt-cache ...
<gnomefreak> oh i thought for pkg was a comment
<fta> no, like that: for pkg in `apt-cache depends firefox-3.0 | grep Depends: | awk '{ print $2 }'` ; do dpkg -l $pkg-dbgsym > /dev/null 2>&1; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then DBGSYM="$DBGSYM $pkg-dbgsym" ; fi; done ; echo $DBGSYM
<gnomefreak> i get nothing :(
<gnomefreak> oh wait i think i know why
<gnomefreak> nope still no output
<gnomefreak> i thought maybe because i was in intrepid without pittis repos but i tried it in hardy with pittis repos and still no output
<fta> it's slow, let it run, the output is at the end
<gnomefreak> for pkg in $(apt-cache depends firefox-3.0 | grep Depends: | awk '{ print $2 }') ; do dpkg -l $pkg-dbgsym > /dev/null 2>&1; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then DBGSYM="$DBGSYM $pkg-dbgsym" ; fi; done ; echo $DBGSYM
<gnomefreak> fta: it drops back to $prompt
<gnomefreak> im not killing it
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute going for smoke
<gnomefreak> (hardy)gnomefreak@Development:~/alien-arena/alien-arena-7.0/debian$ for pkg in $(apt-cache depends firefox-3.0 | grep Depends: | awk '{ print $2 }') ; do dpkg -l $pkg-dbgsym > /dev/null 2>&1; if [ $? = 0 ] ; then DBGSYM="$DBGSYM $pkg-dbgsym" ; fi; done ; echo $DBGSYM
<gnomefreak> (hardy)gnomefreak@Development:~/alien-arena/alien-arena-7.0/debian$
<gnomefreak> cant use firefox as a file browser :(
<fta> what do you get for: dpkg -l libc6-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> btw fta can you build -dbg packages for firefox-3 in your PPA it crashes everytime i open it but never closes
<gnomefreak> No packages found matching libc6-dbgsym.
<fta> do you have: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid main universe ? or equiv
<gnomefreak> no not intrepid i was using it in hardy chroot where i have the ddebs repos
<gnomefreak> i didnt htink intrepis was up yet
<gnomefreak> adding them now for intrepid
<gnomefreak> im getting really ucking tired of little shit crashes
<gnomefreak> gedit is crashing as well
<fta> ahh, finally i have the new prism ready, with a totally new packaging, and the new xulapp feature from mozilla-devscripts
 * fta is happy
<gnomefreak> bug 212648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<gnomefreak> damn first try
 * gnomefreak wonders why it wasnt fixed yet
 * gnomefreak thinks Mozilla should have lists for windows and linux instead of combined (it makes it hard to tell what platform user is using
<fta> if someone feels brave enough to beta test my tutorial to learn how to package a xulapp, i'd appreciate feedbacks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging
<fta> it's a bit more complex than the xpi tutorial, but it should be accessible anyway.
<fta> Jazzva, gnomefreak: ^^
<Jazzva> fta, sorry... no time at the moment. I suppose I'll do it later if I don't fall asleep. I want to try it :)
<gnomefreak> fta: ill look maybe test this week sometime
 * gnomefreak needs opinions i think i will send them to mailing list
<Volans> gnomefreak: Hi, have you 5 minutes to speak about meeting schedule?
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes
<Volans> here or in pvt?
<gnomefreak> here is fine what is your thoughts
<Volans> fta: I can look at it as a newby of packaging if you are interested in not-so-technical feedback
<gnomefreak> im reading it atm
<Volans> gnomefreak: I have done the schema of the date of next meetings and the date for the email alerts
<Volans> some little questions:
<gnomefreak> Volans: ok
<Volans> 1) I think that use 6 weeks + 1 day is better in order to move the day of the meeting in the week if you don't have particular reasons to do that always on sunday as the last meeting
<Volans> you agree on that? we have to ask asac?
<gnomefreak> fta: FIXME: xxxx
<gnomefreak> what should replaces xxxx
<gnomefreak> Volans: well we can set a standard for day of meetings
<fta> Volans, that's fine, try it and let me know what is too obscure for you
<gnomefreak> than once we have that we can make the rest just change times are
<Volans> ok fta
<gnomefreak> fta: shouldnt you tell them how to find build-deps
<Volans> gnomefreak: you prefer the meeting always in the same day?
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes
<gnomefreak> example CC meeting is alwasy on first and third tuesday per month
<gnomefreak> we wont beablet o do that
<Volans> I have used the idea of CC-loco meetings that for members approval change the day of the week at every meeting
<Volans> but for me it's the same... only tell me the day of week you prefer
<fta> gnomefreak, "fixme xxx" is obviously something that needs to be written. here, it's debian/copyright golden rules, feel free to add that part :)
<gnomefreak> im not against it but since members might have a say free day one monday a month it would work but changing day is fine just cant do much until i get feed back from tasks set at meeting
<gnomefreak> fta: sorry my fault i was a line behind
<Volans> fta: don't forget to talk about exception in license for example for artwoks
<gnomefreak> when i say debian/copyright i thought it was for code block above
<gnomefreak> fta: i like it
<Volans> gnomefreak: 2 question: at what time of the day? always the same or changing it a little? (obviously if -meeting channel is available)
<gnomefreak> time of day will alwasy change
<gnomefreak> and will always be in -meeting
<gnomefreak> those are things we cant change. if we want people to come we need to keep it in -meeting and leave this open for other things like it normally is
<Volans> ok last question: in the agenda wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings we have to put only the next meeting or all the scheduled meetings?
<gnomefreak> people cant always attend at same time
 * Volans remembers that asac tell us to organise the next 6month meetings
<gnomefreak> Volans: cant put anything there yet
<gnomefreak> Volans: give me time to find out how far everyone is on tasks first and than i can figure out first meeting date/time
<Volans> it will not be 6 weeks after the last? :)
<gnomefreak> Volans: the next meeting is goign to be a "where are we now" meeting or "has everyone finished"
<Volans> ah... ok I don't have understand that at the meeting itself... sorry
<gnomefreak> no this one will be soon. i was hoping june but it looks like i am the only one that finished anything thats why i need to get with everyone and find out is a status meeting will need to take place
<gnomefreak> if you look at meeting agenda/minutes you will see where asac said june if were good or july
<gnomefreak> that is what we were talking about
<gnomefreak> like the wiki updating will need more than 6 weeks
<gnomefreak> i have to make a few wikis as well since i removed 1 we needed :(
<gnomefreak> but im thinking of changing that to a new subwiki
<gnomefreak> mozillateam/bugs/debugging
<Volans> you can recovery the one removed from wiki I think ;)
<gnomefreak> somethign like that and also need a to-do wiki listing the tasks that we need done having someone take the task and when done add done to wiki
<gnomefreak> Volans: not really interested in that since im thinking about changing it from roadmap to something else
<Volans> ok, then we plan the 6weeks meetings based on the next one, correct?
<gnomefreak> Volans: right
<Volans> ok, no problem I will wait the next :)
<gnomefreak> i was going to send out a mailing list post (my comment above about it) to determine where we are adn also about wiki pages
<gnomefreak> fta: this is more like flock than extensions right?
<gnomefreak> and only for new packages (ones we dont already have in repos)
 * gnomefreak might look for one we dont have and package it per wiki
<fta> this tutorial is for xulapp, ie application that could be built with --with-libxul-sdk
<gnomefreak> fta: mobil is one example but we already have it in archives
<gnomefreak> right?
<fta> fennec ? i don't think so
<gnomefreak> fennec? ok why rename to mobil than
<gnomefreak> hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/mobile-browser
<fta> no, mobile is the internal name, like ff is brower, sm is suite, tb is mail, etc
<gnomefreak> see you are using it but than telling them its something else and remaking control and friends from stratch
<gnomefreak> mobile-browser is already a package we have maybe that is wher eim getting confused
<fta> i guess the tutorial is not clear then. the app is really called fennec, but the module is called mobile and the branch mobile-browser
<fta> those are 3 different things
<gnomefreak> maybe explain that more in the begginging?
<fta> i thought i did
<gnomefreak> assuming this is for new packagers
<gnomefreak> fennec is maintained by upstream within a Mercurial (hg) tree, the branch is called mobile-browser. Move to your working directory, then clone the branch:???
<gnomefreak> that par
<gnomefreak> part
<Volans> fta: I have undestand that the application name is Mercurial (hg) and the branch mobile-browser. The "fennec" name seems to appear at some point magically
<fta> hmm
<Volans> at least for me
<gnomefreak> Volans: We will work with fennec the Mobile Browser from Mozilla, very similar to prism in structure, but easier.
<gnomefreak> that is in same section as license
<Volans> Yeah I have read now better the line
<gnomefreak> at the top of wiki
<Volans> fennec is maintained by upstream within a Mercurial (hg) tree, the branch is called mobile-browser. Move to your working directory, then clone the branch:
<gnomefreak> but still only really explains 2 of the 3
<gnomefreak> people would need to know what Mercurial is (im a bit fuzz on that as well TBH)
<Volans> it's ok... maybe only more evidence on fennec, like Fennec or bold or italic
<gnomefreak> oh and What The Fuck is hg :(
<gnomefreak> see im thinking hg is mainly Mercurial "branches"
<fta> just reworded that part a but
<fta> bit
<fta> damn, that wiki is slow
<gnomefreak> fta: it has been for weeks
 * gnomefreak gets better understanding but im wondering why Mozilla would name a package in mercurial after a package they already have with simular or same name
<fta> ?
<fta> fennec is just a tiny firefox for mobile, why do you think they already have that ?
<fta> gnomefreak, oh, mobile-browser from moblin ? it's different, afaik
<gnomefreak> oh thats not mozilla
<fta> http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=tree   => mibbrowser
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mobile-browser => fennec
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> is evverything under hg.mozilla.org packageable per that wiki?
<gnomefreak> im thinking of doing it with elkhound but i cant find anything about what it is
 * gnomefreak starting to get the idea this isnt related to mozilla directly
<fta> I don't think everything is "packagable" in there, you need a real xulapp
<gnomefreak> fta: is ther ea place to find them? "real xulapp"
<gnomefreak> it looks like elkhound == pork but wont compile on anything newer than 4.2gcc
<gnomefreak> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL_Application_Packaging
<gnomefreak> that isnt as helpful as it sounds
<gnomefreak> maight want to have a backup branch since there isnt much on hg.mozilla
<gnomefreak> i found a list of apps at http://www.mozdev.org/projects/top50.html but cant tell if they are xulapps
<gnomefreak> as in not sure if they will work with that wiki
<gnomefreak> like im thinking of https://www.mozdev.org/projects/overview/prefbar/
<gnomefreak> since everyone wants google tool bar maybe if they have this they can have something that works ;)
<gnomefreak> is gpg broken for anyone else?
<gnomefreak> gpg --edit-key doesnt work it drops me to $prompt
<gnomefreak> im trying to delete a uid from it
<fta> gnomefreak, http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner_Hall_of_Fame
<fta> gnomefreak, Volans, Jazzva: i've just updated the wiki. let me know if it's better now
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> fta: ok
<Volans> ok
<Jazzva> k
<gnomefreak> fta: does gpg --edit-key give you a gpg prompt on intrepid?
<Volans> surely better the explanation of app, tree and branch fta ;)
<gnomefreak> crap i screwed the cersion up :(
 * kim_ pokes triona some more
<fta> gnomefreak, it doesn't as it's not the right syntax, you need to pass a user-id
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm let me try
<gnomefreak> fta: this sucks i cant delete user it tells me you must use a uid
<gnomefreak> Command> deluid 1
<gnomefreak> You must select at least one user ID.
<gnomefreak> Command> deluid ubuntu.ase@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> You must select at least one user ID.
<gnomefreak> [ unknown] (1). John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com>
<gnomefreak> is the one i want to remove from my gpg as its using it to sign and decrypt and i dont want it to
<gnomefreak> it wont let me use any combo for some messed up reason
<fta> gnomefreak, delete by key-id
<fta> gpg -kv
<fta> then gpg --delete-keys XXXXXXXX
<fta> well, depends if you want to remove a user or just a uid
<gnomefreak> i just want to remove a user from a key
<gnomefreak> or even select primary
<gnomefreak> but no form of the uid works
<fta> gpg --edit-key XXXXXXXX
<Volans> gnomefreak: you use TB?
<gnomefreak> i did that now deluid wont work
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes
<fta> uid 2 (or whatever number you want to delete)
<fta> deluid
<fta> that's it
<gnomefreak> Command> deluid 1
<gnomefreak> You must select at least one user ID.
<gnomefreak> Command>
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> fta: thats what im saying it isnt working
<Volans> for simplicity I change sometimes information in OpenPGP in TB and works well
<fta> select your uid 1st. using "uid 1"
<gnomefreak> uid 1 deluid?
<fta> then "deluid" alone
<gnomefreak> or 2 commands
<fta> 2 commands
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> 1 or 2 commands
<fta> paste me what you get
<gnomefreak> ah there it goes
<gnomefreak> typo :(
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<gnomefreak> ok alien-arena is fixed
<fta> what was the problem?
<gnomefreak> fta: it neeed to be backported and i forgot dch -i ups the version so i had to reversion it and push
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: where would the license be in an extension? im thinking this isnt a full source that was zipped
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, usually in root
<gnomefreak> lol ther eisnt a root :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/pwdhash$ ls
<gnomefreak> CVS       chrome           install.js   stanford-pwdhash-1.5.zip
<gnomefreak> META-INF  chrome.manifest  install.rdf
<gnomefreak> thats all i have
<Jazzva> root == ~/pwdhash :)
<Jazzva> root directory of that extension
<Jazzva> then it might be missing... I think that you can just e-mail the upstream about licensing, and then state their reply in debian/copyright
<Jazzva> e.g.: License
<Jazzva> <GPL text goes here>
<gnomefreak> well i found Root
<Jazzva> (confirmed in e-mail)
<Jazzva> But you might just ask them to add one
<Jazzva> found root? I didn't mean to go to /, I said root as the main directory in exension layout. In this case, that is ~/pwdhash
<gnomefreak> the person "working" on this extensions says its bsd so im looking for it since i dont know what version bsd
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/pwdhash/CVS$ ls
<gnomefreak> Entries  Repository  Root
<gnomefreak> i know you didnt mean it
<gnomefreak> but i found it ironicly
<Jazzva> that's cvs stuff :)
<Jazzva> lol
<Volans> gnomefreak: what in stanford-pwdhash-1.5.zip ?
<gnomefreak> Volans: ?
<gnomefreak> whats in it?
<Volans> yes
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/pwdhash$ ls
<gnomefreak> CVS       chrome           install.js   stanford-pwdhash-1.5.zip
<gnomefreak> META-INF  chrome.manifest  install.rdf
<Volans> maybe the author have placed in the zip the equivalent of the xpi
<gnomefreak> install.rdf nor chrome has it
<gnomefreak> Volans: nope you are seeing it all
<gnomefreak> including the zip since it doesnt make a new dir for unzipped parts
<Volans> ok
<Volans> for the license maybe in some subfolder of chrome...
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/pwdhash/chrome$ ls
<gnomefreak> CVS  stanford-pwdhash
<Volans> gnomefreak: I think you have this: http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/stanford-pwdhash-1.5.zip
<gnomefreak> inside stanford is a bunch of crap nothing with license
<Volans> I'm searching
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/pwdhash$ wget http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/stanford-pwdhash-1.5.zip
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> that is the one
<Volans> ./chrome/stanford-pwdhash/content/md5.js:6: * Distributed under the BSD License
<gnomefreak> i could go with cvs and i may do that maybe it has missing crap
<gnomefreak> in md5?
<gnomefreak> why would they put it there
<Volans> I have grepped "bsd"
<Volans> it's a javascript
<Volans> maybe shown it in some part
<gnomefreak> i didnt check it since its for md5sums i assumed
<Volans> I don't have tried the extension
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: we only take bsd 2 and 3 right?
<Volans> I love grep, I use a little script I call "trova" thats "find" in italian with some usefult multi grep ;)
<gnomefreak> Volans: can you try getting firegpg to build and install?
<gnomefreak> i have a branch but i need to work on it i can give you upstream branch if you want
<gnomefreak> i build it but it wont install from .deb
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, dunno...
<Volans> gnomefreak: I don't understand... what do you want?
<gnomefreak> BSD (2- and 3- clause)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: that is what i was going off of
<gnomefreak> Volans: im working on firegpg and it builds but it doesnt install from .deb
<gnomefreak> once its built
<Volans> and you want I try to install it?
<gnomefreak> Volans: let me fix locale branch tomorrow i have some things to change and than you can grab it and build it to install it otherwise i have no way of getting you the .deb to install it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, i suppose only 2 and 3, yes
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i added coment on bug to ask upstream if its 1 2 or 3 and ill talk to asac to find out why not 1
<Volans> gnomefreak: ok, if you want tommorrow I can try to install it from deb
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, that was what I didn't know too... the 2 and 3 refers to bsd 2- and 3-clause license, both compatible with gpl. and original bsd (4-clause) license is not compat with gpl
<Jazzva> I also thought it was a version number, but now I found out it isn't
<gnomefreak> its not?
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> that extension doesnt include a license at all im seeing
<Volans> gnomefreak: no means of what BSD license... then I think you have to ask one of the authors here: http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/#staff
<gnomefreak> jus tthe first block of one
<gnomefreak> can someone decide if we should leave ubuntu task on extensions since we are using firefox extensions i dont see a reason to leave ubuntu task there
<Volans> "ubuntu task"?
<gnomefreak> it seems this package is incomplete since there is no license as seen here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pwdhash
<gnomefreak> Volans: look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/216892 it has 2 tasks one ubuntu other firefox extensions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt need ubuntu and should be removed once we change it to firefox extensions
<Volans> clear!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-22
<fta> ripps, yep, sorry about that. seems a lot of people are pushing their stuff in that slot.
<BUGabundo> fta: NO NO NO NO
<BUGabundo> don't, please DON'T start it again!!!
<fta> eheh
<fta> BUGabundo, why do you care? you dent far more in a day you alone than this whole thread ;)
<BUGabundo> humm
<fta> even in an hour, i'm sure
<BUGabundo> I'm cutting down
<BUGabundo> in case u haven't noticed
<BUGabundo> fta: http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/search/chromium.html
<BUGabundo> the game has more installs then the browser lOL
<fta> the game is quite old, and comes from debian
<BUGabundo>    Search results for chromium:  chromium-daily-ppa 1 install
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> didn't know there was such a package
<fta> 1 guy created a ppa with zillions of tiny packages, 1 per ppa. that's to add the gpg key to apt's keyring
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> link
<fta> so there's probably fta-ppa, asac-ppa, etc..
<BUGabundo> did he automated it?
<fta> i hope for him
<fta> but i don't like it
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ppa-pkg/+archive/ppa
<fta> last week, he pushed 2887 packages to the builders :(
<BUGabundo> aahahahahah
<fta> even worse than the evil lang packs
<BUGabundo>  *    Not complete or ready for public consumption..  *
<BUGabundo> stupid q? does he have one for that very own PPA?
<BUGabundo> how does he install it !?!
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> should not be a problem, you accept manually once
<BUGabundo> tehre is one failing!
<BUGabundo> I wonder which one
<fta> and it's jaunty only
<fta> he grabbed 100k points of karma with that
<fta> that's ~5 lines of code for me
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo>         Karma:       103362
<BUGabundo> I want that tooooo
<BUGabundo> gona start a fake PPA too
<fta> Soyuz  	102283
<BUGabundo> but you cheat! you have bots doing your work!
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<fta> that's no mine
<fta> i have 78520 total
<BUGabundo> I know
<fta> and btw, i wrote the bot
<BUGabundo> eheehehehe
<BUGabundo> cheat the same :))
<fta> * 2887 source packages (7.2 MiB)
<fta> * 2887 binary packages (6.5 MiB)
<fta> * Estimated repository size: 19.3 MiB (1.88%) of 1.0 GiB
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> saw that too
<fta> Estimated repository size: 26.0 GiB (65.68%) of 39.6 GiB
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> oooohh 40GiBs?
<BUGabundo> got increased?
<fta> yesterday, it was at 37GB
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> its like gmail. unlimit+1
<BUGabundo> the guy is an ubuntu member too
<BUGabundo> and is online on +1
<BUGabundo> gonna ask him
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/201170/
<fta> and someone installed them all
<fta> not difficult to guess who ;)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> (01:00:58 AM) Daviey: BUGabundo: Thought it would be a good idea
<fta> it's 1am for you?
<micahg> UTC -1?
<BUGabundo> it is fta
<fta> it's 2am for me, thought we were in the same tz
<BUGabundo> Portugal, Summer Time
<fta> oh, you're GMT+1, i'm +2
<fta> strange
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I was off
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> PT changes in the summer
<BUGabundo> from GMT to +1
<BUGabundo> and then back
<BUGabundo> fta: I don't think you do ,right?
<fta> we do +1 / +2
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> then we shouldn't ever be on the same tz
<BUGabundo> _unless_ we change on diff times
<fta> make sense, you're further west
<BUGabundo> _wild wild west_
<fta> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Timezones2008.png
<fta> lol, you're the only country in mainland europe in +1
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> eehhe fta now Daviey want to know who you are !
<BUGabundo> should I tell him?
<fta> why would he want that?
<BUGabundo> I told him about you joke
<BUGabundo> of his amount of packages vs lang packs
<fta> whatever
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> micahg: get ready to see a fight
<BUGabundo> hey Daviey
<Daviey> o/
<BUGabundo> fta: say hi!
 * BUGabundo ducks
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> now make up
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
 * BUGabundo alt+sysrq+SLEEP
<fta> me too
<fta> armin76, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28184220/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-sparc.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~rc2%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> fta: is ff3.6a1 trunk?
<armin76> fta: thats really old :P
<armin76> fta: mozilla bug 486584
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486584 in JavaScript Engine "tracemonkey uses Solaris-only code on SPARC" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486584
<armin76> i need to test the patch, however current trunk sigbuses and haven't had the motivation nor time to debug it :P
<reed_> tsk tsk
<reed_> armin76: you should get on that
<reed_> fix fix fix
<reed_> :)
<fta2> asac, you unassigned yourself from the gtk2 / 32b bugs? why?
<hyperair> is anyone here using thunderbird 3.0 with enigmail?
 * hyperair pokes fta2 
<hyperair> and fta.
<hyperair> will enigmail enter the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa anytime soon? =\
<fta> it's an addon, i don't put addons in there
<hyperair> oh =(
<hyperair> well then, do you know how the tarball is generated?
<fta> i don't know anything about that particular package, sorry
<hyperair> hmmm
 * hyperair pokes asac 
<fta> ripps, do you follow my ppabot branch somehow?
<fta> reed, what happened to mozilla 2? completely dead? or just discreet?
<ripps> fta: I keep a seperate branch that keep up to date to see if there are any changes, I then use meld to see what the changes are and pass them over
<fta> hmm. do you have some local patches?
<ripps> fta: no, I just like to see what is changed, in hopes that I can learn somehthing, right now, I know next to nothing about perl, and I though I knew shell, but you shell scripts are really complex,
<fta> lol, really? :)
<ripps> I understand daily, but updat-pkg is one of the bigger shell scripts, I've seen, haven't taken the time to figure out how exactly it works.
<fta> i guess some people would have preferred if it was in python
<paran> fta: Hi. the latest firefox-3.5 in the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA on jaunty can't be installed. there is an unsatisfied xulrunner-1.9.1 (>= 1.9.1~rc2) dependency
<fta> paran, i know, i'm on it
<paran> big thanks for providing that PPA btw, it is great :)
<fta> you're welcome
<fta> ok. fixed a nasty bug in the bot, hopefully without regression..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-23
<asac> hi
<asac> hyperair: hmm. i guess you ask that because we have no enigmail for tbird 3?
<hyperair> asac: bingo. either way i've just compiled enigmail for tb3 and emailed the xpi to Olav.
<hyperair> tb3 x86-64 i mean
<asac> hyperair: yeah. still we need a package for it ... which can be a bit tricky
<hyperair> yeah i noticed
<asac> but should be done at some point
<hyperair> i can't even begin to understand how that crazy looking rules file works. X_X
<asac> haha
<asac> yeah
<asac> the idea is to fix the packaging and start somewhat fr0om scratch using the xulrunner build-system
<hyperair> xulrunner build system?
<asac> dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1-dev | grep build
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1/sdk/build-system.tar.gz
<hyperair> hmm
 * asac reboots after upgrade
<asac> hmm. not yet;)
<andrew_sayers> asac: we talked a while back about a patch that would fix the screensaver with Flash.  Is there anything I can do to help get the patch merged into nspluginwrapper?
<asac> andrew_sayers: did you suggest a merge?
<asac> (sorry if this fell off the radar again)
<andrew_sayers> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-bugs-launchpad-net/nspluginwrapper/flashsaver/+merge/7406
<andrew_sayers> Actually, I just realised I haven't run it through valgrind, so it's kind of a happy accident :)
<andrew_sayers> My C skills are a little rusty.
<asac> andrew_sayers: i was on holdiday for two days and have to catch up on lots of stuff first. will check your merge tomorrow i hope
<andrew_sayers> asac: Sounds good to me.  Looks like the program's leaking a few bytes here and there, so I'll make another commit later today, and bug you again later in the week.
<asac> andrew_sayers: yeah. i think you need to re-request merge so i can see latest
<andrew_sayers> asac: Fair enough, will do.
<asac> fta: you created another team for songbird dailies?
<asac> fta: thought we wanted to consolidate having all PPAs in one team (yes, songbird is not directly mozilla, but its related enough imo)
<asac> fta: ok made -daily PPA a restricted team (so nobody can apply for membership)
<fta2> asac, songbird is a dedicated team, different upstream. about the daily vs release PPAs, i bring the topic *after* i created the sb-daily one
<asac> fta2: ok.
<asac> still i wouldnt think you need teams for everything that is based on mozilla
<asac> its similar enough to put in the mozillateam domain
 * asac lunch time
<fta2> asac, at least, they should have a different a different ppa, if not a team. users would want to play with songbird but not firefox for example
<fta2> -a different
<andrew_sayers> asac: merge re-requested.  See you later in the week :)
<asac> fta2: yes. i wanted to have a "songbird-, thunderbird-, firefox-, etc. PPA dedicated for each app
<asac> so basically "scoped through app and purpose"
<fta2> asac, can lp provide redirects for everything? including ppa?
<asac> fta2: did you get the message before the weeke
<asac> i said i wanted to ask that ;)
<asac> (most likely needs some manual actions from lp folks, but i hope i could convince them to be not lazy ;))
<asac> jk
<asac> fta: what is the fakeroot package doing in ucd?
<fta2> supposedly fixing a crash, but it doesn't
<asac> ok
<fta2> asac, i've packaged a plugin, not sure where to publish it (ppa)
<asac> fta2: plugin?
<asac> or extension?
<asac> (for chrome?)
<fta2> plugin
<fta2> for ff and chrome
<asac> which one?
<fta2> o3d
<fta2> http://code.google.com/apis/o3d/
<asac> why not in the real archive?
<fta2> another huge monster
<fta2> no release, just svn
<fta2> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 312876290 2009-06-22 03:33 tarballs/o3d_0.1.38.0~svn20090619r18874.orig.tar.gz
<asac> not sure. i think should consider such cases when planning PPA reorganization
<fta2> it's a 1st shot, i can problably trim a lot from this.
<fta2> it's another ia32 app
<asac> yeah. i would guess that we can strip 2/3 ;)
<asac> at least i would hope
<fta2> grr, nspluginwrapper
<fta2> mine still crashes
<asac> hmm odd
<asac> fta2: with your ia32-libs?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> not sure how to get a proper traceback
<asac> did you try to change anything? or just a recent snapshot?=
<asac> crashes? for me it doesnt crash, but just fails because something fails
<fta2> no
<fta2> $ dmesg | grep npv
<fta2> [  600.253478] npviewer.bin[17246]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00000000ffbe273c error 14 in npviewer.bin[8048000+1f000]
<fta2> [ 1417.260164] npviewer.bin[19601]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00000000fff796bc error 14 in npviewer.bin[8048000+1f000]
<fta2> [ 5316.687682] npviewer.bin[25186]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00000000ff9b17ec error 14 in npviewer.bin[8048000+1f000]
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta2: do you see this "cant create connection" thing?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> i have nothing in /var/crash/, at least for npv
<asac> fta2: can you reproduce by running the npplayer?
<asac> (e.g. you can run flash in wrapper also from command line standalone ... which makes it easier to capture backtraces)
<fta2> asac, hm, no dbg/dbgsym :(
<asac> yeah. but build takes a minute or so
<fta2> another time
<micahg> I see we;ve gone back to shiretoko in the menu branding
<fta> asac, i want to push o3d somewhere now. I think ill got for ~od3/daily
<fta> micahg, yes
<micahg> so now will teh daily stay at rc2?
<fta> better than minefield anyway
<fta> i stopped the dailies for 3.5/1.9.1
<micahg> ok
<fta> until 3.5.0 is out
<micahg> is the 3.6 branch trunk?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: another team?
<asac> stop the team inflation ;)
<fta> ~google then?
<fta> it's even that, it's google+the community
<asac> fta: yes. maybe. but ubuntu-google (please prefix stuff with ubuntu-)
<asac> ubuntu-googleapps
<asac> or something
<BUGabundo> Bom S. João para tds, e cuidado com as espinhas :))
<asac> or ubuntu-googlecode
<asac> BUGabundo: that means?
<BUGabundo> eheh it's a Popular Holiday
<BUGabundo> its Saint Peters or something like that
<BUGabundo> then I added a joke
<BUGabundo> ppl usualy eat fish (sardines) and those have scales
<fta> asac, i don't like ubuntu-*, we are the only ones using that
<fta> and it's too long
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> what are you guys discussion?
<asac> fta: sure? ~ubuntu-desktop ~ubuntu-core-dev ~ubuntu-dev
<asac> ~ubuntu-server ~ubuntu-mobile
<fta> those are pure ubuntu
<asac> fta: and we also do gentoo? ;)
<asac> i mean.... unless you are an upstream team (or a joint team with upstream) we prefixing it with the target project helps preventing name clashes in future
<micahg> a sensible precaution
<fta> i just don't want to put that in my own ppa
<fta> asac, the description is there for a reason
<fta> jcastro, ^^ what do you think of all this?
<asac> fta: name clashes are not resolved by description
<asac> i just think its fair use to not claim the upstream name for the ubuntu team name in launchpad
<jcastro> fta: which apps are you talking about?
<fta> o3d
<asac> jcastro: talking about team names
<asac> not apps
<jcastro> oh
<fta> but it's more a generic question
<asac> jcastro: and not prefixing them with ubuntu-
<jcastro> I've always said ubuntu-webtech or something
<jcastro> oh, heh
<fta> we now have:
<fta>   - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta>   - https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta>   - https://launchpad.net/~songbird-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta>   - https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> pewrsonallyi think somthing like ~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/gwibber-daily etc. would be better and more scalable
<fta> asac said songbird should be in ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> preventing team name clashes
<asac> fta: i didnt say that
<asac> i said that we shouldnt create new teams for everything ;)
<asac> and said that we could put it in the "~mozillateam" domain ... but if we create ~ubuntu-webtech or something that would probably be a better match
<fta> <asac> fta: you created another team for songbird dailies?
<fta> <asac> fta: thought we wanted to consolidate having all PPAs in one team (yes, songbird is not directly mozilla, but its related enough imo)
<asac> fta: right. but didnt say ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<BUGabundo> those look ok to me
<asac> ~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/songbird-daily .... etc.
<asac> ~ubuntu-web
<asac> ~ubuntu-netapps
<fta> so no more project pages?
<asac> fta: project pages are independent from teams
<asac> arent they?
<asac> i think its a separate issue (but yes, that also needs to be discussed)
<asac> but i think projects are ok to not prefix if we are open to hand them over to the upstream project if they want to
<asac> while we cannot really hand over teams where we run PPAs on imo
<BUGabundo> err aren't ppas FREE ?
<asac> because packaging and distro stuff usually isnt what upstreams are good at ;)
<BUGabundo> why make them a tree?
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure what you mean
<fta> BUGabundo: until recently, there was only 1 ppa per user/team, now we can add as many as we want
<BUGabundo> asac: why guys seem to be discussion the cosolidation of PPAs
<BUGabundo> but isn't it easier for users to just track ONE ppa per subject
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> but we still want to control who pushes stuff to PPA, impossible if we hand the team over to upstream
<asac> BUGabundo: its about preventing team inflation (aka creating a new team for each and every thing you want to run)
<asac> fta: right. thats why we should prefix it with ~ubuntu- ... so no need to hand it over
<asac> that was the point i tried to make above
<asac> (i talked about projects)
<asac> 20:58 < asac> but i think projects are ok to not prefix if we are open to hand them over to the upstream project if they want to
<asac> 20:58 < asac> while we cannot really hand over teams where we run PPAs on imo
<BUGabundo> ahh
<fta> initially, i just wanted to change ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa into ~ubuntu-mozilla/+archive/daily and add ~ubuntu-mozilla/+archive/releases
<fta> but not reorganize the teams
<micahg> fta: so stuff like the dailies and rcs are different?
<micahg> or would you put actual release versions in there?
<fta> i mean, for me, songbird is different from mozilla, chromium is different from o3d even if they are both from google, etc..
<asac> micahg: in the end we want PPAs for dailies, milestones, releases
<fta> micahg, mostly tags, kind of automatic backports
<micahg> sounds good to me
<asac> fta: right thats why i like to move everything to a team called ~ubuntu-webapps
<asac> like the idea
<fta> i don't, too many stuff will end in there with the same rights, meaning new contributors to project x will gain privileges on everything else
<BUGabundo> shouldn't
<BUGabundo> LP allows permition per user per package/branch
<BUGabundo> so you can allow micahg to upload to daily but not rc
<asac> BUGabundo: no thats not possible atm afaik
<asac> but maybe we get that feature now that the archive reorganisation starts
<asac> err component reorganization
<asac> i guess i have to look up cjwatsons mail again
<asac> but first dinner ;)
 * BUGabundo hands asac two sardines
<BUGabundo> lookout they are hot
<fta> i still don't know where to push o3d
<micahg> hmm, a micahg buildbot...
<BUGabundo> lolololol
<BUGabundo> fta: not sure what o3d is, but if it is google, lets go with asac idea: ubuntu-webapps/3rdparty/google/o3d
<fta> too many levels
<fta> impossible
<BUGabundo> not sure "3rd party" is need
<BUGabundo> ok remove it then
<fta> team/project/flavor
<fta> x/o3d/daily
<micahg> and flavor is ppa name?
<fta> yes
<fta> instead of x/o3d-daily/ppa
<asac> fta: err. thats the hierarchy for branches.
<asac> ppas dont have projects
<asac> so its x/+archive/project-flavour
<asac> ok now off for dinner
<fta> whatever
<fta> it will end up once again in my ppa :(
<fta> or i just hold the push until hell freezes over
<BUGabundo> aahahahah
 * BUGabundo listen to fta mumuring: or push it to a new ppa
<fta> flash stole my keyboard again
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> open this link : www.fta.com
<fta> yeah, i know
<BUGabundo> just trying to help
<asac> http://blog.mozilla.com/cjones/2009/06/21/multi-process-firefox-coming-to-an-internets-near-you/
<micahg> cool
 * fta is waiting for the hell to cool down
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: ~ubuntu-webapps-archive
<asac> ;)
<asac> with restricted policy ;)
<micahg> asac: is there a sudo firefox reference that it's a no no
<asac> i dont think we have it. just say them that they shouldnt do that
<micahg> did that already :)
<asac> and ask them for their use-case if they complain
<BUGabundo> asac: when is that ?
<asac> BUGabundo: when is what?
<BUGabundo> the FF multiprocess ?
<asac> probably not for 3.5 ;)
<asac> hopefully for whatever comes after that
<BUGabundo> 3.6?
<asac> the next version is unknown
<asac> maybe 3.6 or maybe 4.0?;)
<fta> or maybe never, like moz2
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28252284/o3d-plugin_0.1.38.0%7Esvn20090619r18874-0ubuntu1_i386.deb if someone want to try
<fta> no amd64
<BUGabundo> then not me
<BUGabundo> lo
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> fta: what was moz2?
<fta> the graal
<asac> moz2 is still planned
<fta> holy grail
<asac> its just that it gets more difficult now that moz tries to do quick release cycles (9-12 month)
 * micahg likes faster release cycles
<asac> i agree. what i dont like are the faster security cycles
<asac> previously 3 ... now 1 month
<fta> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_Processes
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> more ff work asac
<micahg> asac: isn't that better for security :)
<asac> not so sure.
<asac> problem is that when users become annoyed, they wont do security updates
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> but Microsoft does monthly patching
<micahg> so converts would be used to it
<fta> BUGabundo, that was 140, no more
<micahg> and regular linux users are used to updates I woudl think
<BUGabundo> ahah
<fta> lol, star trek 3. "enter auto destruct code part 1", "1..A..", "now part 2", "1A..2..B", "now part 3", "1A2B..3..C", "confirmed, now enter the final code to start the countdown", "...0...0......0........0". *****boom***
<micahg> no, It's zero, zero, zero, destruct, zero
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<fta> micahg, good memory?
<micahg> :D
<asac> what is star trek 3 title?
<micahg> The Search for Spock
<fta> micahg, or you're a hard core fan?
<micahg> :D
<micahg> Here's the sequence with a song
<micahg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeW_TwyDGIU&feature=related
<BUGabundo> LOOLOL
 * BUGabundo watcs
<BUGabundo> micahg:  					YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly. 				
<BUGabundo> duh
 * micahg doesn't run youtube
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-24
<fta> my netbook is usable again! at last
<BUGabundo> YAY
<fta> same problem as for audio (wrong perms) but with the video card :P
<fta> udev-extras was missing from UNR
<fta> http://www.itrmanager.com/articles/92695/internet-acces-mobile-continue-gagner-terrain.html
<fta> 0.4%
<fta> d'oh! (firefox-3.6:9299): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I told you about those
<BUGabundo> when I loose keyboard
<asac> hmm. libxcb bug?
<asac> (collision?)
<asac> Add diagnostics for XID collisions
<asac> This should help with diagnosing crashes caused by over-eager XID
<asac> reuse in Xlib, see bug 581526.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 581526 could not be found
<asac> gnome bug 581526
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581526 in gdk "XID table corruption from reuse of XIDs, resulting in leak, incorrect window destroyed status ("unexpectedly destroyed"), and crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581526
<asac> mozilla bug 467744
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 467744 in Widget: Gtk "crash @gdk_window_new from moz_drawingarea_create_windows after GdkWindow 0x???????? unexpectedly destroyed" [Critical,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467744
<asac> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=339298b638ae76c546717f2136970b93438295a9
<fta> it's when hovering flash
<fta> menus
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> but then again, I haven't tested it much
<fta> in the url i pasted above
<asac> yeah. can happen randomly
<asac> whever xids are created for windows
 * BUGabundo $ bed ; echo command not found. please try apt-get install sleepdisorder 
<asac> hi
<asac>  Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 14 minutes.
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: ffox rc3 build2
<asac> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<asac> gwibber from karmic crashes
 * asac lunch
<asac> transition started https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<asac> now lunch
<fta2> grr
<fta2> [181607.641134] scim-bridge[21407]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f5413f949c6 sp 00007fff810e7e18 error 4 in libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3[7f5413f27000+d6000]
<fta2> [182087.850012] evolution[32523]: segfault at 71233c20 ip 00007f9392f14e59 sp 00007fffcbbde6d0 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1702.0[7f9392e5f000+43e000]
<fta2> [182719.297984] evolution[2317] general protection ip:7f6a8159d335 sp:7fff7ed8a710 error:0 in libc-2.9.so[7f6a81523000+168000]
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/202881/
<psyke83> hi folks, the art team are planning on shipping an incremental update to the Human theme in Karmic, but the use of a non-zero trough border in the Murrine engine seems to be causing a problem. Can someone with a free minute take a look at the report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/libgtk/+bug/327863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327863 in murrine-themes "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Invalid]
<psyke83> I've tested the latest 3.5rc2 build in the repository and the issue still exists. No other applications exhibit problems like this, so it's most likely a xulrunner/firefox issue
<asac> psyke83: let me check
<psyke83> asac: thanks. The theme update isn't in the repository yet, I can give you a link to a tarball (installable via gnome-appearances-properties) if you wish to test
<asac> psyke83: is that ffox 3.5 only?
<psyke83> asac, nope, it's reproducible with firefox 3.0.x as well
<asac> can i see the problem without installing the new stuff?
<asac> ah ok.
<psyke83> asac, nope
<asac> hmm so this was reported on 1st jan
<asac> why cant i see that with the current stuff then?
<asac> psyke83: so yes, please gimme a link
<psyke83> asac: kwwii hasn't uploaded it yet, one sec
<psyke83> asac: if you're logged into ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=118788&d=1245856072
<psyke83> otherwise: http://connogriofa.googlepages.com/Humanity_v0.8.tar.gz
<asac> thoughti can drag that onto the preferences dialog :/
<psyke83> asac: the Install button should do the trick
<psyke83> I didn't test drag'n'drop, may be a bug
<psyke83> note that the theme is renamed to "Humanity" in that tarball
<asac> install button crashes the dialog :(
<asac> psyke83: it installed it sucessfully, but i dont see any humanity now
<asac> oh found it
<asac> its greyed out
<psyke83> odd, works fine here on Karmic. If you have problems: sudo mv ~/.themes/Humanity /usr/share/themes
<asac> yes it works
<asac> i see the problem
<asac> psyke83: what does "through-border" mean?
<psyke83> asac, the trough-border is a property of the GtkRange widget - in other words, the spacing around the scrollbar
<psyke83> trough as-in, pig trough ;)
<asac> psyke83: the space between the throbber and the border?
<asac> throbber == grip
<psyke83> asac: yes, that's
<psyke83> *that's it
<asac> hmm
<asac> but the main problem is below the listbox
<asac> here https://bug471789.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=355041
<asac> there is the CC List:
<asac> if you look here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471789
<asac> there are not CC folks filled in
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471789 in Shell Integration "Strange boxes created by GTK" [Normal,Verified: worksforme]
<asac> there is the scrollbar
<psyke83> asac: yes, but those gtkentry boxes sometimes have horizantal scrollbars when the text overflows, so I think that an "invisible" scrollbar is getting drawn
<asac> and the listbox with all the CCed names
<asac> the main problem is below that listbox and not the scrollbar
<asac> ah
<psyke83> asac, an example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c5d40fe278ee41a121e651ac3ee607b4&t=1130582
<psyke83> reduce your firefox window to a smaller size and pay attention to the CODE boxes
<asac> i have never seen a horizontal scrollbar in the comment box though
<asac> i dont see it on the vertical side where a scrollbar would be
<asac> CODE boxes?
<asac> where is that?
<psyke83> sorry, the window size isn't important. Look at "Part C", at the code boxes
<psyke83> the code box underneath "i386 users:" and "amd64 users" where the text scrolls
<psyke83> contrast that to the other code boxes which do not need a horizontal scrollbar - it seems that the trough-border is being drawn in the cases where a scrollbar isn't necessary (in code boxes with short lines)
<asac> psyke83: do you refer to this screenshot: https://bug471789.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=355040 ?
 * asac looked at the bugzilla one
<psyke83> asac: I didn't file the bug, so that's not my testcase. I'll navigate to that site and test
<asac> psyke83: just say me where you are looking at ;)
<psyke83> asac: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c5d40fe278ee41a121e651ac3ee607b4&t=1130582
<psyke83> skip to "Part C"
<psyke83> (of post #1)
<asac> oh ... ok ;)
<psyke83> sorry, I though I sent the link ;)
<psyke83> *thought
<asac> not sure if you did. maybe further above ;)
<psyke83> the testcase image isn't appropriate, because that website requires a login to display the affected elements. At least this forum post can be seen by both of us easily enough
<asac> psyke83: do you only see this on horizontal scroolbars?
<psyke83> asac: it appears so, yes
<psyke83> asac: since this is a quirk only in Firefox, I was going to add a hack to the gtkrc (setting the trough-border to 0 for GtkEntry cases in Firefox); unfortunately, you can't change the GtkRange properties in Firefox without changing *all* the elements (including the actual browser scrollbars)
<psyke83> *I meant GtkRange cases in Firefox
<asac> hmm. thought we had a bug for ubufox being broken in ffox 3.5
<asac> ah bug 347972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<asac> so tell me why launchpad doesnt find it if i search for 3.5 in ubufox package
<asac> pfft
<fta> my public tab is empty in gwibber :(
<asac> yes everything is empty here
<asac> (karmic version)
<asac> also it crashes
<asac> ;)
<asac> guess its webkit or something
<asac> fta: bug 391735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391735 in malone "bug search returns no hit when searching for a version like "3.5"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391735
<asac> i cant believe it, do you see the same?
<asac> this is really annoying ;)
<asac> tse
<asac> i get bug 308397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308397 in ubufox "localizable general.useragent.locale pref shipped by ubufox breaks mozilla OS usage stats (ubuntu not counted)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308397
<fta> 1 hit: bug 308397
<asac> but on that bug there isnt even any 3.5
<fta> BUGabundo, is your public tab empty in gwibber?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> but I haven't fecthed the last updates fta
<fta> it's empty since it 1st appeared
<BUGabundo> let me check for update
<fta> asac, d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28293831/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090624r29543%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: which commit did this?
<fta> r29543
<fta> ~ mozilla 427715
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 427715 in Security: PSM "nsCryptoHash apparently being called while NSS is in shutdown state [@ NSSRWLock_LockRead_Util]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427715
<asac> fta: guess they are on it given that their trees are burning ;) http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi?tree=Firefox
<fta> yep, i didn't even bother trying to patch it
<fta> i 1st thought it was our system nss, but it's different this time
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: did you guys know http://mozillaca.com/ ?
<BUGabundo> a laconica for mozilla devs
<fta> nope
<fta> but i have enough with identi.ca
<fta> your last dent appeared while i was fragging a bunch of aliens, making me lag and die
<BUGabundo> err back
<BUGabundo> so did you ?
<psyke83> asac: re bug #327863, do you think that this issue will get resolved in Karmic without upstream intervention?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327863 in murrine-themes "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327863
<asac> psyke83: please dont hide it. I will escalate it
<asac> e.g. dont work around
<asac> if you know a workaround keep that in mind and maybe comment in the bug how that can be done, but hiding that now, will remove the pressure from us fixing it upstream
<psyke83> asac: I'm not going to add any hacks to the gtkrc, don't worry. I think that Ken Wimer may be apprehensive to use the theme update as-is if it exposes this bug...
<psyke83> asac: I would like for the theme to be pushed into the repository as-is, and having the bug exposed will encourage the bugfix to come quicker ;).
<psyke83> if it's not fixed by release, we can push an update to the theme that sets the trough border back to 0 (the current default for the older version of the theme)
<asac> psyke83: yes. thats what i would think is best. i will check with kwwii if you want
<psyke83> asac: I'll send him an excerpt of this log so he's kept informed
<psyke83> thanks for taking a look at this issue, I appreciate it
<asac> psyke83: yeah. ping me in case you have problems getting this theme update in
<psyke83> asac: will do, thanks
<fta> hm, FIREFOX_3_5rc3_RELEASE
<NCommander> asac, fta ping?
<fta> and SEAMONKEY_2_0a3_RELEASE..
<asac> fta: didnt you get my ping earlier today?
<fta> NCommander, yep?
<fta> asac, not sure, i was busy with work
<NCommander> fta, asac, care to look at the new TB backtrace :-/
<asac> 13:31 < asac> fta: ffox rc3 build2
<NCommander> (we have a memory corruption issue in fontconfig thats been kludged around ATM)
<asac> NCommander: yes
<asac> i am eager ;)
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/385325
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 385325 in thunderbird "[armel] thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGVI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NCommander> asac, BTW, where was that se of fontconfig patches again, maybe I can get lucky and someone else has alrady fixed fontconfig for me
<asac> NCommander: you mean the behdad tree?
<BUGabundo> asac: ahhah
<asac> NCommander: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~behdad/fontconfig/
<NCommander> asac, thats it; I figure its a worthwhile shot to see if if that fixes it
<asac> NCommander: try tag 2.6.99.behdad.20090601
<asac> yes definitly worth a try (doesnt cost much to spin that somewhere i guess)
<NCommander> asac, thanks, hopefully I'll get lucky
<asac> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~behdad/fontconfig/snapshot/fontconfig-2.6.99.behdad.20090601.tar.gz
<NCommander> asac, as it stands, we now have a issue in the JS library
<asac> is a tarball ... not sure if the packaging needs a dist-tarball though
<NCommander> asac, nope, but I can work with this
<fta> http://isthetreegreen.com/
<BUGabundo>    Your browser doesn't support cross-domain  XMLHttpRequests. :-(
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> actualy its running noscript
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> argh
<asac> launchpad search
<asac> its soooo annoying ;)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> use google
<fta> Mook_sb, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28299655/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.songbird_1.3.0~a~svn20090624r14060-0ubuntu1~usd1~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> bug 291760
<fta> Mook_sb, only on hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291760 in network-manager "network-manager roams to (none) ((none)) - background scanning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291760
<Mook_sb> fta: thanks, looking
<NCommander> asac, so any ideas?
<fta> system gstreamer too old?
<asac> NCommander: i am not there yet ;)
<NCommander> asac, ah ;-)
<asac> chatting on three fronts besides this one
<Mook_sb> fta: sounds like it
<asac> NCommander: hmm #2 0x40a64cf0 in FcPatternObjectAddString (p=0x0, object=1, s=<value optimized out>) at fcpat.c:664
<asac> still optimized out
<Mook_sb> google finds http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=121380268225018&w=2 which says added in -base 0.10.20
<NCommander> asac, no, not that backtrace
<NCommander> asac, the one after it :-P
<Mook_sb> fta: so your claim of base >= 0.10.7 probably isn't going to be happy :)
<NCommander> (fontconfig got built with optimization by accident on that run)
<fta> Mook_sb, hardy has 0.10.18
<Mook_sb> fta: yeah, that's what it appeared to install; so you're right, too old
<fta> damn
<asac> ah good you made the debugging printfs
<NCommander> asac, that's what fixed it unfortunately
<NCommander> asac, which suggests either race condition or memory corruption
<micahg1> asac: another crazy FF discussion bug 387822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387822 in firefox-3.0 "Clicking on Firefox address bar doesn't select all text" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387822
<asac> NCommander: so now that backtrace is reproducible?
<NCommander> asac, hrm?
<NCommander> asac, the new one is, which is what I got when I added debug printf *sigh*
<asac> NCommander: yes. but did you run it multiple times?
<asac> NCommander: or just once?
<NCommander> Oh, yes
<NCommander> Its reproducable, hangs in the same spot
<NCommander> asac, the behdad fontconfig causes the old trace to be reproduced
<asac> NCommander: +    print ("Encountered an FcTypeVoid\n");
<asac> did it actually built?
<NCommander> Yes, it did
<NCommander> Eek
<NCommander> How it did is a different question
<NCommander> you can see some of the printf's in the trace I put
<asac> yes. i think there is something busted. try to do it again ;)
<asac> hmm
<NCommander> print() must be defined somewhere
<asac> where do you see the output?
<asac> or which print are you seeing ?
<asac> returning
<NCommander> The value of the pointer returned
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> I should probably make my printfs a little clearer
<NCommander> but I didn't plan to post the patch
<asac> yeah. so i guess after fixing the printf ;) .... and it still crashing there a valgrind might give more hints
<NCommander> asac, no valgrind on ARM
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> don' you love this architecture?
<asac> NCommander: you use gcc-4.4 i guess?
<NCommander> asac, mostly, I remember I ended up building bits with 4.3 (of TB) due to a broken compiler
<asac> desparate try, but maybe gcc 4.3 is better
<NCommander> for fontconfig?
<asac> for all tbird
 * NCommander wants to find a good place to hurl
<asac> NCommander: did you do a clean respin?
<asac> (after switching to gcc-4.3)?
<NCommander> asac, not yet, that takes hours
<NCommander> I was going to let it run overnight
<asac> there are odd warnings
<NCommander> asac, why do you think 4.4. is responsible?
<asac> i dont thihnk. just want to rule out that some 4.4 regression kills us here (and that you have a half 4.4 half 4.3 build)
<asac> ###!!! ASSERTION: id differs from id in atom table!: 'd_val == idval', file xpcwrappednativejsops.cpp, line 1046
<asac> things like that look kind of odd to me
<NCommander> asac, I was able to find someone else who was able ot trip a similar assertion
<asac> "This is pretty much always bad. It usually means that native code is
<asac> making a callback to an interface implemented in JavaScript, but the
<asac> document where the JS object was created has already been cleared and the
<asac> global properties of that document's window are *gone*. Generally this
<asac> indicates a problem that should be addressed in the design and use of the
<asac> callback code.K"
<NCommander> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.general/browse_thread/thread/afdae3bc27a25eeb
<asac> mozilla bug 426563,
<asac> mozilla bug 426563
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 426563 in XPCOM "arm xptc stubs need to explicitly place symbols in text section" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=426563
<asac> "Using GCC 4.2, the assembly generated from the arm xptc stubs doesn't
<asac> necessarily have any code emitted before the SharedStub symbol, causing it to
<asac> end up in the wrong section -- often the debug section, which doesn't get
<asac> mapped and so causes a segfault.
<asac> "
<asac> NCommander: does that patch apply to tbird?
<NCommander> It applied fuzzy
<NCommander> Testbuilding now
<asac> mozilla bug 476903
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 476903 in XPCOM "Setting nsNavHistoryQueryOptions.sortingMode to any value raises exception on Fennec" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476903
 * asac searches for ARM fixes in xpcom
<asac> oh
<asac> mozilla bug 476903
<asac> ubottu: wake up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up
<asac> mozilla bug 476903
<asac> mozilla bug 339783
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 339783 in Build Config "stop shipping sherlock plugins" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339783
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> I think I'm going to have to take a look at that handwritten ASM
<NCommander> It might be an OABI/EABI issue again
<asac> mozilla bug 476903
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 476903 in XPCOM "Setting nsNavHistoryQueryOptions.sortingMode to any value raises exception on Fennec" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476903
<asac> wake up ;)
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> strange
<asac> the commit says: "summary:     b=476903; additional ARM xptc marshalling fixes (avoid unsigned char dependency); r=bsmedberg"
<asac> so take that patch too if it applies
<asac> NCommander: ^^
<asac> there are two patches actually
<asac> yay. how much i love xptcinvoke ;)
<asac> but i really think this could be it ;)
<asac> having bad xptcinvoke will cause massive corruption most likely ;)
<asac> so: https://bug476903.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=363974 https://bug476903.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=368529
<asac> NCommander: ^^
<asac> take those two on top of what you applied above
<NCommander> 368529 does not apply
<NCommander> neither apply
<asac> ok lest see what landed before that in bonsai
<asac> hg history doesnt go back to branchpoint of 3.0
<NCommander> asac, this is TB2, remember
<NCommander> TB3 is known to work fortunately
<NCommander> God help us if we had to port the entire stack
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=mozilla%2Fxpcom%2Freflect%2Fxptcall%2Fsrc%2Fmd%2Funix%2Fxptcinvoke_arm.cpp&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=all&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> NCommander: right
<asac> thats why we have to look in bonsai
<asac> the branch for ffox 3 was done long ago and isnt in mercurial
<asac> so look what isnt applied from the list on that link
<asac> and apply all that ;)
<asac> then continue with the patches from above
<asac> (this MUST make them apply)
<NCommander> 2006-12-05 19:00 looks promising
<NCommander> Ugh, that sounds like overkill
<NCommander> When was TB2 branched?!
<NCommander> (i.e, I don't know if I need code from say 1999 ;-))
<asac> NCommander: the branch was created for ffox 1.5
<asac> NCommander: there are just a few commits
<asac> let me check
<NCommander> I just want a time line to work again
<asac> NCommander: http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsgraph.cgi?file=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev=1.13
<asac> so seems 1.8 was the first commit
<asac> that didnt go directly in the tbird 2 branch
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH&branchtype=match&dir=&file=mozilla%2Fxpcom%2Freflect%2Fxptcall%2Fsrc%2Fmd%2Funix%2Fxptcinvoke_arm.cpp&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=all&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<asac> thats what happened on tbird 2 branch (after the branching)
<asac> so that matches
<asac> that everything after 1.7 from the first line isnt in yet
<asac> seems 1.8 was cherry picked to 1.8 branch too
 * NCommander feels like puking
<asac> so everything after that is a candidate
<NCommander> I don't like playing grope the patches
<NCommander> That's how we got sidetracked with the NSPR patch
<asac> so mozilla bug 322806
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 322806 in XPCOM "ARM crash [@ XPTC_InvokeByIndex]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322806
<asac> and mozilla bug 339783
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 339783 in Build Config "stop shipping sherlock plugins" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339783
<asac> hmm
<asac> that bug sounds wrong :(
<NCommander> asac, to my knowledge, TB2 works fine on old ABI ARM systems
<NCommander> (Debian port arm)
<asac> what a mess. wrong bug id in commit
<asac> NCommander: yeah
<NCommander> Ugh
<asac> so look at http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsquery.cgi?treeid=default&module=all&branch=HEAD&branchtype=match&dir=&file=mozilla%2Fxpcom%2Freflect%2Fxptcall%2Fsrc%2Fmd%2Funix%2Fxptcinvoke_arm.cpp&filetype=match&who=&whotype=match&sortby=Date&hours=2&date=all&mindate=&maxdate=&cvsroot=%2Fcvsroot
<NCommander> Who the heck makes a library platform specific
<asac> and pick the commit 1.9
<NCommander> Its like
<asac> and 1.13
<asac> i think 1.10 is not relevant for tbird 2 ... seems to be a follow up commit on some more general changes they did to 1.9 branch
<NCommander> I hate to be dense, but why do you think its an xpcom issue, it looks like its a JS issue
 * NCommander knows more about Mozillas underpinnings than I care to, but not so much on the relationship
<NCommander> ^ between modules
<asac> NCommander: well. if xpt is broken you are doomed to get bad corruption
<NCommander> point very well taken
<asac> because thats basically implementing how functions are called
<asac> so before xpt is known to work well, it doesnt make much sense to look furthre
<NCommander> Is there an xpt test suite
<NCommander> Or can I keep dreaming?
<asac> also almost all arm specific (and other minority arch) fixes i saw were either alignment or xpt issues
<asac> so if you look at current arm patch we have its:
<asac> xulrunner/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/xptcinvoke_arm.cpp
<asac> and xulrunner/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix/xptcstubs_arm.cpp
<asac> and looking at the commit messages from bonsai it sounds really like there are issues ;)
<asac> so i would think applying:
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev1=1.8&rev2=1.9&root=/cvsroot
<asac> and http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev1=1.12&rev2=1.13&root=/cvsroot
<Mook_sb> yes, there is a series of xptcall tests
<asac> not sure if http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev1=1.9&rev2=1.10&root=/cvsroot is 1.9 specific
<NCommander> I wonder if I could just take xptcinvoke_arm.cpp from TB3, plot it into TB2 and hope for the best
<NCommander> *plop
<asac> NCommander: i wouldnt think you can. they probably changed a bit of api or something
<Mook_sb> though I thought there was more than http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/tests/
<asac> NCommander: 1.10 commit was: Bug 361533  arm port is broken XPTC_PUBLIC_API / XPTC_InvokeByIndex weren't updated for arm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361533 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp(): crash when clicking plugin in plugin Manager (dup-of: 145287)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145287 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145287
<asac> patch by romaxa@gmail.com r=timeless moa=timeless (this is ports only)
<asac> that suggests that there were changes on 1.9 that probably touched more than just that file
<NCommander> grumble
<asac> NCommander: does ffox 3.0 work?
<Mook_sb> there was an XPTC_Invoke change, yes
<asac> if so, really try just these two:
<asac> Bug 361533  arm port is broken XPTC_PUBLIC_API / XPTC_InvokeByIndex weren't updated for arm
<asac> oops
<asac> 22:38 < asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev1=1.8&rev2=1.9&root=/cvsroot
<asac> 22:38 < asac> and
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsview2.cgi?diff_mode=context&whitespace_mode=show&subdir=mozilla/xpcom/reflect/xptcall/src/md/unix&command=DIFF_FRAMESET&file=xptcinvoke_arm.cpp&rev1=1.12&rev2=1.13&root=/cvsroot
<asac> they seem to not touch API
<asac> Mook_sb: thanks!
<NCommander> asac, yes
<asac> NCommander: maybe together with the one you already fuzzily applied from 1.9.1 branch (but i dont see it here in 1.9 branch so its probably not neeeded)
<fta> asac, xul didn't fail on karmic, seems it's nss after all :P
<NCommander> asac, well the one that was fuzzy broke gdb
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> Mook_sb, got a guide on how to run the tests?
<asac> the test situation on 1.8 branch wasnt really great
<Mook_sb> NCommander: IIRC, I just ran the executable via run-mozilla.sh
<asac> NCommander: yeah. you might want to build with --enable-tests
<asac> (i think there is --disable-tests in rules)
<Mook_sb> oh, you probably want to build --enable-debug :p
<NCommander> Mook_sb, that I got
<asac> he alread did that ;)
<NCommander> asac, why do I have that feeling I should run in F-E-A-R when the testsuite is run
<Mook_sb> yeah, shouldn't be getting the Components object went away warning otherwise :)
<asac> NCommander: enable tests doesnt run them automatically afaik
<asac> just builds it
<asac> so you can run some xpcom tests ;)
<asac> and see it crashing (hopefully)
<NCommander> I feel like I probably should hurl
<asac> NCommander: just hack the version in tbird 3 ;)
<asac> nobody will notice ;)
<NCommander> asac, well, we don't have TB3 in archive yet
<asac> was kidding
<asac> armin76: do you guys have tbird 2 working on armel?
<asac> (hi)
<NCommander> so gcc-4.4 currently ICEs
<asac> ICEs?
<NCommander> Internal Compiler Error when building TB2
<asac> yeah. and i really think that building half tbird with a different compiler calls for troubles
<asac> NCommander: or is that because of the new arm patches?
<NCommander> asac, no, it was doing this before
<NCommander> asac, I'm going to do a make clean and force GCC 4.3
<NCommander> 8sigh*
<NCommander> What a nightmare
<asac> NCommander: i think you better reconfigure with GCC 4.3
<micahg> asac: could gcc 4.4 be why karmic users are having trouble with FF?
<asac> micahg: what kind of troubles?
<micahg> I've been seeing a lot of crash reports
<micahg> on alpha2
<micahg> I've been sick, so I haven;t had time to look at them all yet
<asac> maybe apport was enabled now?
<NCommander> asac, I am
<micahg> asac: should I expect a flood of reports?
<asac> micahg: we usually get quite a few during development cycle. the more users upgrade, the more crashes you get
<micahg> ok
<asac> most are invalid as it seems
<micahg> are there any additional tips I should know about
<asac> with just a few having a readable trace
<micahg> if retrace fails, I should mark invalid?
<asac> micahg: yes. invalid and open bug up after removing coredump (e.g. unprivate)
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: i think i gave you a script for that?
<micahg> I still need to look through remainging files for private info, right?
<micahg> yes
<asac> ok
<micahg> I haven't ahd time to look at them yet?
<micahg> ...
<asac> the invalid-crash.sh script is it
<asac> ah ok
<asac> well. look into it
<micahg> ok
<asac> for invalidating crashes its reawlly handy
<asac> because removing coredump and opening up is time consuming
<micahg> but do I still need to look at the other attchments?
<micahg> to make sure there is no proviate data?
<asac> you just need to change to your name in the script
<asac> and create a cookies txt somehow
<asac> micahg: if the stacktrace is bad like here:
<asac> bug 391648
<ubottu> Bug 391648 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/391648 is private
<asac> you just remove coredump and open up and invalidate
<asac> there is not much sensitive stuff in the other extensions
<asac> err file attachments ;)
<asac> (not extensions)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will do
<micahg> that should help a lot
<asac> so running the script will just do it right
<micahg> should be able to clean a lot up sat night them
<micahg> *then
<micahg> I'm hosting my first loco event on Sunday
<asac> thanks
<asac> great!! very cool
<asac> where?
<micahg> Chicago
<asac> nice ;)
<micahg> was I right about bug 387822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387822 in firefox-3.0 "Clicking on Firefox address bar doesn't select all text" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387822
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> micahg: hmm. seems the scripts are broken now
<asac> guess need to write them using launchpadlib
<micahg> ok
<fta> asac_, asac: what has to be done to package a plugin with nspluginwrapper?
<fta> ripps, i'm thinking about adding support for additionnal build-deps in my bot, both globally and per package/arch, like lintian and binutils-gold in this example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203183/
<ripps> fta: how do plan to implement it, something like autoppa uses with control.in?
<fta> nope, the bot will just add those to control, no need to touch the packaging branch
<ripps> oh, i see, it will inject the new build-dep into the control before upload
<fta> yes
<ripps> sounds good
<ripps> I see there's two build-deps fields, one distro specific, and one universal
<fta> the idea is to put there build-deps that are good to have in ppas (like lintian) but not in the real archive, or builds deps needed for backports
<ripps> Is the universal necesary, since the debian branch should contain the universal control?
<ripps> okay, i see, less work for making official packages
<fta> yes
<fta> the global 'all' could be any package name instead, it applies to all arches.
<fta> while in the package section, it's possible to target one or more dists and arches
<ripps> fta: is their going to be field for package versions, or do I just append (>= version) to the package string?
<fta> like 'build-deps' => { 'karmic' => 'binutils-gold [!amd64]' }
<fta> like 'build-deps' => { 'karmic' => 'binutils-gold (>= 1.2.3)' }
<fta> it's a list of strings
<ripps> cool, sounds like a plan.
<fta> like 'build-deps' => { 'karmic' => 'binutils-gold (>= 1.2.3), foo | bar' }
<fta> something like that
<fta> i need to see if we need the same thing for Depends
<fta> probably
<ripps> hmm... of course it depends on the package, but I don't see how it would hurt to modify Depends while we're messing with the control
<fta> ${shlibs:Depends} will take care of most cases but not always
<BUGabundo> fta: http://lifehacker.com/5045164/google-chromes-full-list-of-special-about-pages
<ripps> some programs, such as mpd, need to extra depends, such as adduser, because it creates a root service that uses it's own user
<BUGabundo> why don't the Chrome commands pages work on Chromium?
<fta> BUGabundo, good question, read the code Luke
<fta> ripps, but aren't those depends already in the packaging branch?
 * BUGabundo wonders who the heck is Luke, since I don't do code
<ripps> fta: yes, but I was just giving an example :P
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> BUGabundo, you don't know Luke?
<fta> BUGabundo, "use the Force Luke"
<BUGabundo> that I know
<BUGabundo> but _he_ didn't code eiher
<asac> so NM 0.7.1 with modemmanager is now ready i would think for early adopters ;)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~modemmanager/+archive/ppa
<asac> BUGabundo: wanna check ;)?
<ripps> What's modemmanager?
<BUGabundo> asac: what the heck
<BUGabundo> if it fails I can always knock on your doors
<asac> ripps: a separate daemon optimized for 3G modems ... so you get advanced features
<BUGabundo> so if you don't see me here tomorrow, grab me at the airport
<ripps> oh, don't use 3g, so I don't need it :)
<asac> NM uses it to handle 3g connections (and later maybe even plain modems, if someone steps up)
<BUGabundo> so now I get signal streng?
<asac> yes
<asac> and network type (e.g. HSDPA, GPRS, etc)
<asac> also you can scan
<asac> and change pin ;)
<asac> i think even SMS for some modems (but no UI in NM for that - naturally)
<BUGabundo> ohoohhhh
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> sed source.list
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> so ha++y I typed my pass wrong 2 times
<asac> yeah. i think you should disable NM ppa for that
<BUGabundo> so does it replace NM ?
<asac> (not sure if i took the needed care)
<asac> BUGabundo: it upgrades it
<BUGabundo> I don't have the NM ppa
<BUGabundo> I think...
<BUGabundo> better check
<BUGabundo> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu karmic
<asac> so you get mm-enabled-network-manager + mm-enabled-applet + mm
<asac> yeah
<asac> so its disabled.
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> is nothing new in there for karmic anyway
<BUGabundo> does it have anything not in karmic archive?
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> that's what I though
<asac> BUGabundo: oh. until tomorrow you might need to downgrade the applet (we need to bump it to 0.7.1 final stil ... but thats not a difference for most things)
<BUGabundo> aptitude should take care of tha
<BUGabundo> *that
<BUGabundo> let me just email gnomefreak
<asac> about what?
<BUGabundo> *before* I test this
<BUGabundo> just wondering how he is
<asac> good .. wish him quick cure from me ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-25
<BUGabundo> sent
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> kmail crashed after sent
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> not sent
<BUGabundo> darn
<NCommander> asac, BTW, are you still awake?
<BUGabundo> now its sent
<BUGabundo> network-manager
<BUGabundo>   network-manager-dev
<BUGabundo> d'oh . forgot to add the PPA key
<BUGabundo> now I see why Daviey has the PPA LOLOL
<BUGabundo> well kids
<BUGabundo> was a pleasure
<BUGabundo> but need to restaert
<asac> NCommander: not really ;)
<NCommander> asac, I was wondering if you felt like commenting on my core dev app?
<armin76> asac: haven't tried
<asac> hi
<e-jat> glxgear
<e-jat> opss sorry wrong channel :(
<e-jat> hi asac
<asac> hi
<asac> identi.ca is borked ... cannot sent any dents
<asac> ok ... so no dent ;)
 * asac extended lunch (running some errands and getting lunch afterwards) ... bbl
<fta> lunch at 11am?
<fta> mozilla 469439
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469439 in Plug-ins "Crash when enabling fullscreen flash video [@ @0x110430 ]" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469439
<fta> another jemalloc bug
<ripps> fta asac: just in case guys wanted to know, in case your doing a git ppa with git, here's how to get the latest release version using git tag: `git for-each-ref --format="%(taggerdate:raw)%(committerdate:raw)%(refname:short)" refs/tags | sort -n | tail -n1 | sed 's/^.*release-//;s/_/~/'
<ripps> or at least, that's what I'm using with mpd
<asac> ripps: git ppa with git?
<asac> you mean a ppa that tracks tags from git hosted upstream?
<asac> fta: running some errands first ;)
<asac> basically sitting in train now for next 20 minutes ... sideeffect: testing 3g behaviour of these cool modems ;)
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> asac: did you catch that dent last night?
<BUGabundo> we have a regression
<asac> jdstrand: up?
<fta2> asac, for some reason, *.cdbs-config_list is now part of the diff.gz when using bzr bd
<asac> fta2: for me that was always the case
<asac> at least i think
<asac> you sure thats a regression?
<fta2> lintian complains about it, but i don't remember if it was there before
<asac> maybe lintian started to complain.
<jdstrand> asac: I am now. what's up?
<asac> jdstrand: two things. tbird roll out -> its in ppa and ready
<asac> (has been released while i was on holiday)
<asac> jdstrand: other thing: dapper: what happens after jul 1 ... will all packages that are not server be removed?
<jdstrand> asac: not removed, but not supported either. You can see http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-security/dapper/ for what the security team will support
<jdstrand> an announcement should be made very soon
<asac> ok so it makese sense to do a release close to the EOL ... as users still running dapper will still benefit from it
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> jdstrand: i will talk to rick, but i think i should then stop work on everything and get as many CVEs fixed as possible
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> and then we have to figure what we can do in future. this monthly cycle really killed me.
<jdstrand> asac: so, 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 , 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1, 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1, and 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.nspr474 are all ok to push?
<asac> jdstrand: yes. please do some happy testing. on them
<jdstrand> righto
<jdstrand> yeah, the monthly thing is rough
<jdstrand> at least it won't be as bad for a while, with ff3 and tbird2 being the only things 'officially' supported. of course, 3.5 is around the corner...
<asac> jdstrand: yes. i think backports will work better from 3.5 to 3
<jdstrand> anyhoo, I'll test and publish tbird today
<asac> once they abandon 3.
<asac> which will be in december
<asac> but still this is a bad situation. we are trying to get rid of the rdepends in karmic now
<asac> so we might have the option to do major upgrades in future ....
<jdstrand> asac: aiui, 3.5 will be the supported browser in karmic, correct? (like with hardy and 3.0)
<asac> not sure if we will manage to get that up for next lts though
<asac> jdstrand: yes. karmic. but hardy has 3.0 and upstream will EOL it in dec 2009 (assuming they release in a week or so)
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> so we need 1 year backports if i get it right
<asac> but its from 1.9.1 to 1.9 ... and not from 1.9 to 1.8
<asac> and hopefully most issues will be found in tracemonkey (jit js engine) which isnt in 1.9
<asac> besides from  javascript that there werent much changes in core gecko engine (like in layout/content)
<jdstrand> that is a welcome change :)
<asac> next lts will probably be more fun
<asac> in case we get 3.5.9
<asac> it will probably EOL just a year after we release
<asac> and upstream might move to mozilla 2 ;)
<asac> http://threatpost.com/blogs/google-fixes-critical-flaw-chrome-browser
<asac> fta2: ^^
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> so seems that chrome is also in firedrill land ;)
<asac> "This is the second time in two weeks that Google has had to push out a new version to address security vulnerabilities."
<fta2> asac, i know
 * jdstrand nods his head sympathetically
<asac> fta2: can you please tell jdstrand if you get to know about such issues? we might need to fix webkit too
<asac> jdstrand: or did you get this on vendor-sec?
<fta2> asac, i don't know the specifics but i was aware of those updates in the stable channel
<asac> right. giving heads up that something security related got fixed (even without details) helps a lot
<jdstrand> totally
<jdstrand> Apple released a security update and we are still trying to sort out what applies to us
<jdstrand> and by 'we', I mean the distribution vendors
<fta2> asac, jdstrand: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/branches/172/src/?view=log
<fta2> so http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=14508
<asac> thx
<asac> jdstrand: ^^ seems there is a public exploit in that bug
<jdstrand> asac, fta2: thanks
<fta2> asac, flash is stealing my inputs on amd64 too (ff 3.6)
<fta2> it's a regression
<asac> fta2: what does "steeling input" mean?
<fta2> you can't type anything in the url bar, no cursor, no nothing
<fta2> can't select
<fta2> asac, what should i do to make o3d use nspluginwrapper on amd64?
<fta2> is there a spec somewhere?
<asac> fta2: checkout the flashplugin-installer postinst
<asac> also ship something like /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d/flashplugin-installer
<asac> that registers your plugin to be wrapped by the command run in postinst
<fta2> grrr, postinst
<fta2> evolution of my bot regarding build-deps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203624/
<fta2> hm, ripps is not there
<fta2> i meant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/203625/
<asac> you like binutils-gold?
<asac> !info test
<ubottu> Package test does not exist in jaunty
<NCommander> asac, do you want me to change the compiler to 4.3 everywhere, or just on ARM?
<asac> NCommander: just arm please
<NCommander> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/203662/ - that should do the trick, right?
<NCommander> (and the assorted control file change of course)
<asac> NCommander: most likely. you could also match "arm" substring instead of eq
<asac> NCommander: and remember to add a [arm] depend on gcc-4.3 etc.
<asac> build-depend i mean
<asac> NCommander: try to stick to current way of changelog formatting ;)
<NCommander> asac, I do!
<asac> yay
<asac> ;)
<NCommander> asac, I can rewrite the other changelog entry to do so
<asac> just take care that all changes go in one changelog entry
<asac> e.g. we didnt upload anything in between
<NCommander> asac, np
<asac> keep it at UNRELEASED
<NCommander> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/203676/ - current debdiff, just doing some final testing before I kick a branch somewhere
<asac> NCommander: the formatting is different to what we use normally
<asac> e.g. we say what is done and then list the files touched by that op
<asac> you say the files touched and then whats up ;)
<asac> otherwise go ahead ;)
<asac> i can shuffle the changelog format if you dont feel like it
<asac> NCommander: oh pleaase prefix the patches with the bugzilla id in the commit
<asac> e.g. bz345050_.....patch
<asac> at least we want that for new patches ;)
<asac> thats it
<asac> give it to me ;)
<NCommander> asac, I don't have a bugzilla number
<NCommander> THat's the 1.13 commit that had a blocked id
<NCommander> *blotched
<asac> NCommander: but the other commit has a bug?
<NCommander> asac, oh that one (that's Loic's, I can change that one eaisly)
<asac> NCommander: its mozilla bug 339782
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 339782 in XPCOM "[ARM] XPTC_InvokeByIndex crashes when cross-compiled under GCC 3.4.x with EABI (CodeSourcery)" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339782
<asac> (1.13)
<NCommander> That's it
<asac> yeah
<NCommander> YOur bugzilla searching skills far outstrip mine
<NCommander> (I tried google, and didn't find it :-/)
<asac> NCommander: hehe
<asac> painful learning ;)
<asac> so rename both patches and adapt the changelog formatting t... that would be perfect ;) otherwise i can change formatting on merge
<NCommander> ok, fixed up
<asac> great
<asac> push ... request merge
<asac> and then all flies ;)
<NCommander> asac, probably should test build it on x86/arm fully first before upload
<asac> NCommander: ok. push it with ~mcas to your native ppa
<asac> but request merge anyway. i dont think there will be problems
<NCommander> Pushing now
<NCommander> asac, merge request filed
<asac> NCommander: err ... thats against wrong branch
<asac> rejected
<asac> thunderbird.dev is the right target branch
<NCommander> Argh, LP picked the wrong one :-/
<asac> yes ;)
<asac> can you rerequest
<asac> ?
<NCommander> yeah, doing so
<NCommander> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/thunderbird/arm-segfault-fixes/+merge/7902
<asac> merged and uploading
<asac> err ... waiting for your ack though
<asac> let me know if all is fine in your ppa
<NCommander> asac, might take awhile, the buildds are clogged with a toolchain build
<asac> NCommander: i386 is building so we can at least verify that
<asac> (armel is probably tested already)
<NCommander> asac, it hasn't been tested sans debug and w/ optimizations
<NCommander> asac, are we going to backport 2.0.0.22 to Jaunty, or do I need to backport to that release (it should be trivial but I'd like to know)
<asac> NCommander: the idea is to get it committed upstream so we will automatically get it in .23
<NCommander> asac, but how does that get into jaunty?
<asac> NCommander: .23 update? same as .22 got into jaunty
<asac> security update
<NCommander> .22 is in jaunty?
<NCommander> nifty
<asac> should be
<NCommander> although I'm not sure if this would qualify as a security update IMHO
<asac> well. latest tonight. jdstrand is on it
<asac> NCommander: security/stability update
<asac> thats how the title of our uploads are called
<NCommander> Ah, makes sense
<NCommander> so once we're Fix Released in karmic and that's confirmed, then it will be released into *-security?
<asac> however, i wouldnt like to put that patch into jaunty without going through upstream
<NCommander> s/*/jaunty/g
<asac> beceause i want them to review the changes for eventual risks before pushing that into a stable release
<asac> NCommander: no. the changes you did will not get into jaunty automatically
<asac> we have different branches
<NCommander> asac, no, that I got :-)
<asac> its just that if we get it committed upstream
<asac> ah ok
<asac> it will come back everywhere (e.g. hardy -> karmic)
<NCommander> asac, what happens if upstream rejects the change? (you said TB2 is more or less on ice)
<asac> NCommander: they wont reject it if there is no risk
<asac> its just that they wont put any work into things
<asac> but we will see ;)
<NCommander> Considering its a backport of their own code ...
<asac> i guess they will allow me to commit it
<NCommander> :-)
<asac> ffox 1.8 is end of life
<asac> so thats no risk
<asac> yeah
<NCommander> asac, ah, I didn't know you had upstream commit rights
<asac> NCommander: yeah. but in the end it doesnt matter much. we need review/superreview/approval for stable branches
<asac> its just that you dont need to beg someone to commit ;)
<NCommander> asac, of course, and hopefully you can find someone who can review and superreview quickly
<asac> yes
<asac> i think we will get someone
<asac> at least for .23 we will have an answer
<NCommander> ARe we going to have to wait for upstream .23?
<asac> preferably yes
<asac> besides from review we would also get professional QA and baking et al
<NCommander> Right
<asac> so that would be safer to push out to stable users
<NCommander> Any idea on what the release cycle for TB2 looks like?
<asac> yes. 3 month. unless there is a firedrill
<asac> 1.9 branches have monthly security
<asac> but we are on 1.8
<asac> anyway. lets first get this into karmic. and verified
<asac> we can then decide what to do
<NCommander> Right, no problem, I'm just completely new at Mozilla hacking ;-)
<asac> we have a bunch of exciting excersizes ;) ... like backporting many security patches
<asac> fta: can you still submit anything from identi.ca webform?
<asac> i always get http errors
<asac> "Sorry! We had trouble sending your notice (400 Bad Request). Please report the problem to the site administrator if this happens again."
<fta> asac, on the web? i can't even login
<fta> "There was a problem with your session token. Try again, please."
<fta> ppa builders crowded :P
<asac> fta: hmm. odd
<asac> too bad there is no identica channel here on freenode
<fta> yep, it's somewhere else, i don't remember
<fta> hm, i thought adding lintian to build-deps was enough to have it automatically run at the end of the build, apparently not.
<fta> oh, it's debuild
<fta> is there a hook in cdbs after _changes is created?
<asac> fta: in worst case you can use the same target, just below hte includes i guess
<fta> which target?
<fta> binary-makedeb doesn't seem to include the dpkg-genchanges call
<fta> BUGabundo, does the identi.ca website work for you? i get "There was a problem with your session token. Try again, please." when i try to login
<BUGabundo> somewhat
<BUGabundo> not always
<BUGabundo> gwibber is not posting
<asac> fta: hmm. genchanges is probably done by dpkg-buildpackage directly
<BUGabundo> xmpp down
<asac> so most likely not
<BUGabundo> I'm sooooooo sad
<asac> jcastro: identi.ca dead?
<BUGabundo> and I need to vent!
<fta> Mook_sb, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28379530/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.songbird_1.3.0~a~svn20090625r14078-0ubuntu1~usd1~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  *without* system gst
<BUGabundo> have a job interview tomorrow
<BUGabundo> this is soooo oun fair
<asac> BUGabundo: good luck!
<Mook_sb> fta: damn, that thing must hate me :p
<BUGabundo> thanks asac
<BUGabundo> asac: -1 on using wireless togle to kill 3G
<asac> BUGabundo: so did you test your 3g carf with mm?
<BUGabundo> now I have no safe way to disconect wifi
<Mook_sb> install -c -m 0755  /build/buildd/songbird-1.3.0~a~svn20090625r14078/build-tree/songbird/compiled/dist/gst-plugins/libgstcoreelements.so <- missing an argument :/
<BUGabundo> its working alright
<BUGabundo> that reminds me
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah right
<BUGabundo> I have FW off
<fta> Mook_sb, yep, but it's not my code ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: signal strength et al?
<asac> BUGabundo: did you try to change your PIN?
<BUGabundo> ahh it was ON
<Mook_sb> fta: yeah, I think that means the source file was missing, IIRC?
<BUGabundo> asac: I don't see anything like that
<BUGabundo> where should I look?
<asac> BUGabundo: then you dont have all the latest maybe
<BUGabundo> maybe
<asac> BUGabundo: the applet has signal strength
<BUGabundo> let me fetch updates
<BUGabundo> I still have the antena
<asac> the pin function is in connectoin editor
<Mook_sb> fta: current buildbot says install -c -m 0755 /builds/songbird/trunk/sb_integ_trunk_linux64/trunk/dependencies/linux-x86_64/gstreamer/release/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so /builds/songbird/trunk/sb_integ_trunk_linux64/trunk/compiled/dist/gst-plugins/libgstcoreelements.so instead...
<asac> BUGabundo: you probably didnt downgrade nm applet ... but now we hsould have a higher version in there, so maybe you get it automatically
<fta> hmm
<Mook_sb> fta: I don't see you building non-system-gstreamer?
<fta> Mook_sb, hm, right, i'll have a look ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: ~$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
 * Mook_sb only sees the taglib build, plus the XR (which looks different due to issues on our side)
<fta> yeah, my bad
<fta> i always built it with system gst
<Mook_sb> it's all right; I'm used enough to everything being _our_ bad that I'm as surprised as you are :D
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont know you need modemmanager
<asac> dont think you get new packages on safe-upgrade
<asac> use apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> doesn't saf-up get me the same as dist? but better managed?
<fta> asac, gwibber seems fine to me
<asac> i guess not the karmic version
<fta> karmic it is
<BUGabundo> I use daily ppa
<BUGabundo> its the only way to use gwibber
<BUGabundo> that or trunk (when it builds)
<fta> oh, i meant daily/karmic :P
<fta> BUGabundo, o3d-plugin_0.1.38.0~svn20090619r18874-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> what for
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> want to test it?
 * BUGabundo grrr still can't get into idenica
<BUGabundo> not today!
<BUGabundo> to stress out
<BUGabundo> with job and identica down
<BUGabundo> :((
<fta> job down?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> hope job UP
<BUGabundo> will see
<fta> oh, ok. "(with job) and (identica down)"
<fta> lol
<fta> too much code
<BUGabundo> ahahaaahahahhaaha
<BUGabundo> RD, sorry, have to
<BUGabundo> fta: XMPP alive woot
<asac> two bad intel still locks up when i set screen to powersave
<asac> hard reset required
<asac> (haveent tried to ssh in)
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> but I can't hibernate or suspend
<BUGabundo> It make REAL damage to data on disk
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> heh
<asac> ext4?
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> 3
<BUGabundo> all boots now are proced by FSCK
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> suspend at least works here. i must not close the lid though before its sleeping
<asac> because that triggers screen powersave
<asac> which causes hang
<asac> ;)
<asac> i never hibernate
<asac> doesnt make much sense imo
<asac> booting is fast enough for that
<micahg> asac: does hibernate do anything on linux?
<asac> yes
<asac> it swaps the memory to your swap device (so only works if your swap partition is bigger than your main mem)
<BUGabundo> oh if I unplug power it won't power off
<BUGabundo> 50% of the time hibernate won't poweroff
<BUGabundo> shutdown jams 5% of the time
<BUGabundo> asac: I resume in 10-15 secs from hibernate
<BUGabundo> I boot in 1:40 min
<BUGabundo> so it DOES make a diff for me
<BUGabundo> otoh it takes like 1min to hibernate
<BUGabundo> and halt only 10 sec
<micahg> ah, maybe that's my problem
<BUGabundo> micahg: which one
<micahg> swap space
<asac> not enough swap i guess
<micahg> it's equal to my main memory
<asac> :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: at least the same amount as used RAM
<BUGabundo> plus some for stuff that stays in swap
<BUGabundo> used to be a rule of tumb to have 2.5xRAM
<BUGabundo> of course I use compression, with uscup
<fta> asac, wanna do a quick test for me on x64? (i can't from here)
<asac> fta: have no access to my machine unfortunately :(
<asac> tomorrow evening i will be back
<fta> ok
<asac> a new ia32 libs?
<fta> anyone else on 64bit with a gpu?
<fta> nope, o3d
<asac> BUGabundo: ^^
<asac> he runs 64bit flash ;)
<fta> he said he's busy
<asac> hmm ok
<fta> or i should just create a ppa and push there
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> then you can dent about it and i redent and maybe that catches some first testers
<asac> (if i could dent at all ;))
<asac> website doesnt work in trunk build
<BUGabundo> asac: still busy catching up
<asac> in 3.0 it works like every 5th attempt
<asac> sure
<asac> all ok
<BUGabundo> got a few hunders emails last night
<BUGabundo> grr
<fta> i would prefer at least 1 test on x64, i'm not even sure my thing worked
<asac> fta: yeah. ut if its a new ppa, there is not much you can loose.
<BUGabundo> gwibber is up for me
<BUGabundo> XMPP is lagged on identica
<asac> i dont think lots will jump on it if we send one dent and say that its untested ;)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/o3d-plugin_0.1.38.0~svn20090619r18874-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> getting detns from 8h ago with CURRENT time
<BUGabundo> I still have NO idea what o3d is
<BUGabundo> so I can't really test it , can  I ?
<fta> ok, back to yesterday's debate, ppa location for this
<asac> lets see if gwibber still crashes
<BUGabundo> asac: updates _finally_ done
<BUGabundo> need to restart?
<BUGabundo> d'oh
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install modemmanager
<asac> BUGabundo: dist-upgrade should pull in modemmanager with NM etc.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<fta> oh, is this new? https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+ppa-packages
<asac> BUGabundo: dpkg -l network-manager
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager           0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm1        network management framework daemon
<asac> BUGabundo: and network-manager-applet
<asac> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: and modemmanager?
<asac> err
<asac> network-manager-gnome ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> netwrok *
<BUGabundo> here goes flood
<BUGabundo> to lazy to open firefox
<BUGabundo> ii  network-config            0.2-1                     Simple network configuration tool
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager           0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm1        network management framework daemon
<BUGabundo> pn  network-manager-dbgsym    <none>                    (no description available)
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager-dev       0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm1        network management framework (development files)
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager-gnome     0.7.1-0ubuntu1.mm1        network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<BUGabundo> pn  network-manager-gnome-dbg <none>                    (no description available)
<BUGabundo> un  network-manager-kde       <none>                    (no description available)
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager-openvpn   0.7.1~rc4.1.20090323+bzr2 network management framework (OpenVPN plugin)
<BUGabundo> ii  network-manager-pptp      0.7.1~rc4.20090316+bzr23- network management framework (PPTP plugin)
<BUGabundo> pn  network-manager-pptp-dbgs <none>                    (no description available)
<BUGabundo> pn  network-manager-vpnc      <none>                    (no description available)
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah thats ok. what about modemmangaer?
<BUGabundo> pn  networkstatus             <none>                    (no description available)
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> oh wait... I have pastebinit ... darn too late
<asac> long paste ;)
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l network* | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203820/
<asac> yeah you didnt even poast modemmanager ;)
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> asac: ii  modemmanager              0.2.git5.43a5923-0ubuntu1 D-Bus service for managing modems
<BUGabundo> see log
<asac> that looks ok
<asac> so is a process called modem-manager running?
<asac> seems you are using modemmanager
<asac> so if you still see the antenna thing, it might mean you use a modem for which signal strength istn supported (yet?)
<asac> what driver is that?
<BUGabundo> option
<BUGabundo> speed Unknown
<BUGabundo> Security Unknown
<asac> syslog
<asac> psate please ... did you restart
<asac> ?
<asac> you need to restart for sure ;)
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> duh
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> now you tell me
<asac> wasnt there a "restart required notifiation"?
<BUGabundo> no
<fta> ~blablabla/od3/o3d.head... grrrr
<BUGabundo> unless its hidden in the background
<asac> its probably in the background ;)
<asac> hehe
 * BUGabundo minimizes all 20 wind one by one
<asac> well restart
<BUGabundo> nothing here
<asac> dont bother
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> yeha
<BUGabundo> gona wait for tomorrow
<BUGabundo> or next crahs
<BUGabundo> what ever comes 1st
 * asac sends some bustage to BUGabundo  ;)
 * BUGabundo blows it way
 * BUGabundo sees the cloud overing over fta
<micahg> BUGabundo: in xfce there's a button you can add for it :)
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> I use gnome micahg
<micahg> minimize all windows
 * asac_ reconnected
<BUGabundo> (11:18:21 PM) ***asac sends some bustage to BUGabundo  ;)
<BUGabundo> (11:18:52 PM) ***freenode blows it way
<BUGabundo> (11:19:05 PM) ***freenode sees the cloud overing over fta
<asac_> yeah got that
<BUGabundo> micahg: so does mine
<asac_> too bad that identi.ca is useless now for me
<asac_> broken in gwibber in karmic
<asac_> and broken on website
<BUGabundo> works here
<fta> BUGabundo, well, i don't like big teams with same privileges for everyone, but that's what asac wants.. so i don't know what to do
<BUGabundo> way out of Topic fta LOL
<BUGabundo> but yeah I agree it needs more controls
<fta> hm, tried od3 with a remote ff, it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> what the heck is od3??
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2009/04/google-releases-3d-graphics-plugin-for-browsers.ars
<fta> http://code.google.com/apis/o3d/
<fta> o3d, not od3
<fta> grr, broken on x64
<BUGabundo> fta: thanks for making me open yet another page :\
<BUGabundo> ahhh open 3d
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-26
<fta> ripps, code committed
<fta> (for additional build-deps)
<ripps> cool, lemme me update pull my branches
<andrew_sayers> asac: Would now be a good time to talk about Flash and screensavers?
<fta> asac, jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily   (I'm quite sure i will regret the choice of that generic team soon enough)
<asac> andrew_sayers: its half past two AM here ;)
<asac> i think i wil go to bed now
<fta> identica dead for me too now
<asac> yeah. major outage ;)
<andrew_sayers> asac: Fair point :)  See you tomorrow.
<fta> "No suitable nodes are available to serve your request."
<ripps> fta: ping
<asac__> hmm
<fta> ripps, pong
<asac__> identi.ca still broken
<asac__> jcastro: where the hell can i kick asses for that? where is the official identi.ca irc channel?
<asac__> i cannot dent for more than 24h
<asac__> (using the website)
<ripps> fta: the ppa-scripts are acting weird, add a libmms-dev depends for karmic, jaunty, and intrepid, and it worked. But for some reason it also added it to hardy. It shouldn't have done it and it cause all my hardy mpd builds to fail
<ripps> something wrong the ppabot-pkgs build-deps
<fta> ripps, please paste me your conf file, and if you still have them, your traces (there's a '**INFO** Build-Depends' somewhere)
<ripps> fta: conf:  http://pastebin.com/f7ddc65a4
<ripps> don't have the traces, I'd have to force an update for that
<asac__> fta: can we do something about gwibber in karmic?
<asac__> it doesnt work at all :(
<asac__> crash
<asac__> boom
<asac__> i cannot even reach the identi.ca mob folks because i cannot post at all :(
<fta> ripps, strange, looks fine to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204107/
<fta> asac__, there's no release, so i can push a random snapshot
<ripps> fta: I have a commented out libmms-dev in my control file, do you think that might be interfering?
<fta> for that, i need to see a trace, there's a bzr diff in it
<fta> you can also go to mpd.head.daily.hardy and bzr diff -r -2
<asac__> fta: current version is also a random snapshot ... isnt it?
<asac__> fta: does current head work for you?
<fta> it does
<fta> the daily
<ripps> fta: did a bzr diff, and it show it adding libmms-dev
<asac__> fta: well. then i guess we need this upload?
<asac__> current karmic is 0.9.2~bzr263-0ubuntu3
<asac__> seems to be random too
<fta> 0ubuntu3 ? gasp, i guess there are changes in there not in the branch :(
<asac__> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26149412/gwibber_0.8-0ubuntu5_0.9.2%7Ebzr263-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<fta> ripps, but does it touch you commented libmms-dev? i just add stuff at the beginning of the 1st line
<asac__> fta: maybe check if there is anything in the uploads we want
<asac__> fta: otherwise just neglect them and upload whatever is in head i guess
<asac__> its their problem if they dont push to branches
<asac__> fta: maybe check that the branch is really mentioned in Vcs-Bzr:
<fta> will have a look
<asac__> thx
<ripps> fta: doesn't seem so, I'm running a another build and i'm tracing it into pastebinit
<fta> asac__, something stole my focus again (ff3.6)
<fta> ripps, which rev are you running? i'm at #114 now: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<ripps> fta: I'm the same
<fta> ok, so there's something else going on..
<fta> asac__, can you test o3d now?
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f20d807d0
<fta> (i have that bzr progress bar)
<asac_> fta: where is it?
<fta> ripps, looks fine to me (lines 1205-1233)
<fta> asac_, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily
<asac_> fta: heh. you really did the team. cool ;)
<fta> [Fri 26 02:32] <fta> asac, jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-webtech/+archive/o3d-daily   (I'm quite sure i will regret the choice of that generic team soon enough)
<asac_> fta: i dont really see a reason why. so any core-dev, -dev can bust your system anyway
<asac_> and anyone who has access to branches as well ;)
<ripps> fta: hmmm... it seems it tacked it once, but never did it again... Also, notice how it keeps tacking on an additional lintian every time? It's not removing the results of it's last insertion.
<asac_> dont know how ppa access is making a difference
<asac_> installing
<fta> ripps, line 1254 shows the build-dep was already there... it's not added by the bot. so it's already in .head
<fta> asac_, it's just that if i want to hand over a ppa to someone, say an upstream, he'll gain write access to everything else
<ripps> fta: mpd.head/debian/control shows no linitian or libmms-dev, but mpd.head.ppa does.
<fta> hmm
<fta> i see. most probably a bug then. I'll have a look
<asac_> fta: you hand a ppa over?
<asac_> fta: but yeah i see.
<asac_> fta: Unpacking o3d-plugin (from o3d-plugin_0.1.38.0~svn20090625r19300-0ubuntu1~o3d1_i386.deb) ...
<asac_> Setting up o3d-plugin (0.1.38.0~svn20090625r19300-0ubuntu1~o3d1) ...
<asac_> nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<fta> asac_, if someone wants to take the burden of fixing stuff away from me, i'll be more than grateful
<fta> asac_, ok, some probably a lib issue. (wfm btw). could you strace it for me please?
<asac_> fta: its broken on 32-bit ;)
<fta> NSPLUGIN_DIR=/var/lib/o3d-plugin/ strace -f /usr/bin/nspluginwrapper -n -i /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac_> yes
<asac_> s/32//
<fta> nope
<asac_> sudo NSPLUGIN_DIR=/var/lib/o3d-plugin/ /usr/bin/nspluginwrapper -n -i /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac_> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<fta> the real 32b lib is in /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<ripps> fta: how should I go about fixing the branch?
<asac_> ls /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac_> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/32/libnpo3dautoplugin.so: No such file or directory
<fta> eh?
<fta> really?
<asac_> ls /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac_> /usr/lib/o3d-plugin/libnpo3dautoplugin.so
<asac_> fta: i am on i386
<asac_> with nspluginwrapper installed
<fta> oh
<fta> damn
<asac_> which should work if it works on 64bit
<asac_> e.g. i run flash with nsp
<asac_> here
<fta> no, my code will not work in that case
<fta> dammit
<asac_> yes. but a plugin should work in theory
<asac_> i see that the packaging doesnt work
<asac_> ;)
<asac_> but if i manually fix the path it says the "no appropriate viewer found for .."
<asac_> so it probably will have the same problem on 64bit
<asac_> fta: the plugin does not even link against any plugin stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204125/
<fta> it's fine for me without nspluginwrapper, but i'll have a look anyway
<asac_> pkg-config --libs mozilla-plugin
<asac_> -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl
<asac_> could be
<asac_> fta: there are plugins that dont work with nspw
<asac_> if they use xpcom
<asac_> but this doesnt look like it uses xpcom
<fta> it doesn't
<ripps> fta: meh, I'm getting pretty tired. I'm off to bed, let me know if you found a solution when I wake up. G'night
<asac_> at least not from the ldd output ... however, it doesnt even have the nspr4 things linked so i suspect that nspw gets confused maybe
<fta> ripps, ok, 'night
<asac> back ;)
<fta> i have to run too
<asac> ok
<asac> cu later
<asacasa> http://pastebin.com/f7909198b
<jcastro> asac__: #identica on freenode I think
<asac__> jcastro: there is not even a topic ;)
<jcastro> #laconica is one too
<jcastro> it's down for me now, but it was up yesterday
<BUGabundo> boas ppl
<BUGabundo> asac more NM updates?
<fta> back
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> identica still down !!!
<BUGabundo> :(((
<fta> asac, i don't want to support nspw on 32bit, it's useless
<BUGabundo> what's that?
<asac> fta: what i am saying is: it doesn twork on 64-bit most likely
<asac> if it works on 64bit it will work on 32-bit i am sure ;)
<asac> except that you need to fix the packaging
<fta> asac, sure, i'll fix that but i give some thoughts to supporting nspw as an option, but it's crazy, either i force it as a dep, or i ignore it if it's there
<fta> gave
<fta> dtchen, resample-method = speex-float-1, will it give me better results than ffmpeg??
<asac> fta: if you support it on amd64 there is no reason to not support it on 32-bit
<asac> i like to run plugins out-of-process
<fta> isn't it slower?
<fta> asac, you want *me* to update pywebkitgtk???
<asac> fta: thought you said it was working with head
<fta> gwibber is
<fta> i never even touched pywebkitgtk
<asac> fta: i thought this bug was about gwibber not working
<asac> whether its pywebkitgtk update or gwibber i thought wasnt important
<BUGabundo> fta: dtchen:
<BUGabundo> ; resample-method = ffmpeg
<BUGabundo> resample-method = src-linear
<BUGabundo> ;resample-method = speex-float-1
<BUGabundo> speex-float-1 seems better, but causes delay on totem
<BUGabundo>  src-linear works, but has glitchs
<fta> i just want mplayer, rhythmbox, flash and openarena to work all together, ffmpeg was the closest method to achieve that, now, i'm afraid to try anything else :P
<BUGabundo> fta: tried speex-float-1 ?
<fta> it's there, but i didn't restart yet
<fta> pa
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/17/yeah-what-is-a-browser-anyway/
<fta> asac, i don't understand. what happens to your flash if you uninstall nspluginwrapper on your 32bit box?
<fta> asac, i mean, what will take care of removing all the alternative links?
<asac> fta: it works
<asac> fta: its supposed to update the altenratives
<asac> if not its a bug
<fta> i still don't understand. when you install flash, postinst detects the nspluginwrapper is there, runs it in setup mode and then call update-alternative. in prerm, it drops the nspw dirs and call update-alternative in remove mode, that's fine
<fta> but, if you don't touch the plugin, but remove nspluginwrapper, i don't see how it could work, there's not postinst/prerm, the update-alternative links has to be broken
<fta> have
<asac> fta: if thats really the case its a bug
<asac> jazzva should fix it ;)
<asac_> just kidding
<asac_> let me check
<fta> i didn't try, i'm just trying do figure out how it could work based on the branches
<asac_> yeah. dont look at flashplugin ... the maintainer scripts are a mess and need to be redone
<asac_> what should be done is to register the plugin toegher with the wanted alternatives through some /var/... hook (like dirs.d)
<asac_> and let nspluginwrapper take care of that
<asac_> like update-nspluginwrappers
<fta> is that documented somewhere? such as when are those hooks called? what needs to be provided, etc.
<asac> fta: i think the alternative hook doesnt exist yet. just the dirs.d hook
<asac_> let me check whats up
<fta> you've got a r- for the env leak patch :P
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> that was obvious
<asac___> fta: ok recommitted something maybe a bit better
<asac___> not sure if it starts to segfault again
<fta> committed where?
<asac___> to our packaging branch
<asac___> want to see if it segfaults again before resubmitting ;)
<asac___> when will dailies get uploaded?
<asac___> 1900?
<fta> just moved them to 1800, it's too crowed now at 1900
<asac___> yeah good idea
<asac___> actually in the morning all is free
<asac___> we can run two a days then i guess
<fta> need bigger quotas
<asac___> ok
<asac___> for moz?
<fta> for all
<fta> 2 runs a day, means twice the size
<asac___> yeah. then 1700 is probably best
<asac___> fta: so for the ppa-scripts get-orig-source needs to produce the current tip?
<fta> yes
<asac___> fta: and the scripts will force the upstream version in the changelog then?
<asac___> automagically?
<fta> yes
<fta> depending if it's closed or not, it will create a new entry for you
<fta> or update the current one
<asac___> fta: will it also replace text in the changelog entry itself? like a long Date: xxx
<asac___> e.g. if i have
<asac___> Date: Thu 12....
<asac___> would it replace that?
<asac___> (i guess answer is no ;))
<fta> version and date
<fta> look at the traces you receive by email (if you still have one), there's a bzr diff
<asac> fta: how do you normalize a date from git?
<asac> the --date=... thing doesnt allow me to show UTC time
<asac> ok i think i got it
<rhollencamp> I installed 9.04 United States English locale, but firefox is installed as EN-GB
<rhollencamp> xulrunner too
<rhollencamp> you can see it if you go to addons->languages
<asac> rhollencamp: en-US is the default
<asac> rhollencamp: what do you get in shell when running locale
<asac> please paste.ubuntu.com
<rhollencamp> en_US.UTF-8
<rhollencamp> all the vars are set to that
<rhollencamp> I can paste it if you want
<rhollencamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204386/
<BUGabundo> asac Modem Manager sucks :))
<BUGabundo> mine gets stuck on 32% (two bars)
<BUGabundo> no mather if I'm on edge, gprs, or 3.6mb/s
<rhollencamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/204392/
<rhollencamp> more info
<BUGabundo> btw if anyone is having audio MUTE prob, check pavucontrol to see if source of sound is at 50% or less!
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^
<fta> asac, still need some help?
<rhollencamp> should I report a bug in the ubuntu bugzilla about this or is someone in here going to look into it
<asac> BUGabundo: why would modemmanager suck ... it tells you what your modem tells him
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> then it doesn't read all that much from him
<BUGabundo> at least not what the led tells me
<fta> asac, rush hour too.. seems most builders have been reassigned to something to something else
<BUGabundo> bye
<asac> still 100% of builders do dailies ;)
<fta> :)
<fta> restarting my queue monitor to see what are the new rush hours
<rhollencamp> asac: should I open up a bug report and put all this stuff about en-GB / en-US in there
<asac> rhollencamp: if LANG= en_US all is fine
<asac> rhollencamp: or do you see british text somewhere?
<asac> we install the en-GB translation everywhere, but its not used unless you have en_GB
<asac> in locale
<rhollencamp> the spell checking is done in en-GB
<asac> you dont see en-US in the languages dialog
<rhollencamp> no
<asac> rhollencamp: thats a different problem
<asac> rhollencamp: yes. thats expected en-US is the default so it wont be visible there
<asac> the dictionary is a known bug
<rhollencamp> k
<rhollencamp> thx
<asac___> if you see british text somewhere its a problem
<rhollencamp> no, I was just annoyed because it told me catalog was supposed to be spelled catalogue
<asac> yeah
<rhollencamp> I installed the US english dictionary from mozilla's site; btw when you right-click in a text field and go to choose language it shows both English / United states and en-US in the list
<asac> rhollencamp: it should show us in the list even without installing from mozilla site
<rhollencamp> yeah it does
<asac> so uninstall it from mozilla again
<rhollencamp> i did
<asac> rhollencamp: for me en us is selected there
<asac> not sure
<asac> maybe your site explicitly says that its of locale en-GB?
<asac> rhollencamp: which site didy ou try to use?
<rhollencamp> its an internal website where I work
<rhollencamp> I'll check the page header
<asac> right. check what happens on other websites in the net
<asac> like launchpad.net ;)
<asac> etc as well
<asac> also check that you have en-us as preferred langauge in preferences -> content -> languages ...
<asac___> fta: WORKDIR=/data/bot
<asac___> BINDIR=/data/bot/src
<asac___> where should that point to?`
<fta> see README
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> RTFM
<fta> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/README#L218
<asac___> aha
<asac___> that can be a /tmp dir?
<asac___> e.g. does it need state?
<asac___> all scripts? means ppa-scripts ?
<asac___> couldnt daily.sh just use dirname $0 ?
<asac___> for BINDIR?
<fta> obviously, BINDIR & CONFDIR should be stable,
<asac___> yes confdir
<asac___> but confdir could be $BINDIR/confs by default and then BINDIR could be auto guessed
<asac___> then WORKDIR could be temp
<fta> WORKDIR could be tmp but it's better to assign it a real place, will not grow forever
<asac___> anyway thanks
<asac___> yeah
<fta> by default, you will have WORKDIR/{ppa,tarballs,all_your_branches}
<fta> i put in there upstream too, but it depends on your conf files
<fta> for me, everything is self contained in WORKDIR
<fta> grrr
<fta> cd /build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.191.0~svn20090626r19361/build-tree/src/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-mt ; \
<fta> 	./configure --disable-ffmpeg --disable-ffplay --disable-ffserver --enable-shared --disable-static --disable-debug --enable-pthreads --disable-network --disable-encoders --disable-decoders --disable-hwaccels --disable-muxers --disable-demuxers --disable-parsers --disable-bsfs --disable-protocols --disable-devices --disable-filters --enable-decoder=theora --enable-decoder=vorbis --enable-demuxer=ogg --prefix=/build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.191.
<fta> 0~svn20090626r19361/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/chromium-ffmpeg
<fta> gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<fta> If gcc is a cross-compiler, use the --enable-cross-compile option.
<fta> Only do this if you know what cross compiling means.
<fta> C compiler test failed.
<fta> looks like gold is not my friend :P
<asac___> sync-ppa.pl does not do the initial branching if there is branch?
<fta> it should
<fta> asac___, asac: does it work?
<fta> asac___, it seems /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/dirs.d is completely alien to nspluginwrapper, it's just a packaging trick in postinst. not even a prerm, nada
<fta> noway i can do a working package with backports
<dtchen> fta: yes, speex-float-1 is the default now
<dtchen> fta: it's the least cpu-intensive resampling method that doesn't have sound anomalies
<BUGabundo> dtchen: but it has probs on totem
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the resampling method?
<BUGabundo> videos stops and plays slowly
<BUGabundo> dtchen: speex-float-1
<dtchen> BUGabundo: which is not reproducible when using speex-fixed-1 ?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I've reverted to resample-method = src-linear so I can watch movies
<BUGabundo> but now I hear glitchs some times
<dtchen> BUGabundo: src-linear gives tremendous audio artifacts on many HDA controllers
<BUGabundo> didn't know about fixed-1
<BUGabundo> let me try that for a few hours
<BUGabundo> restart PA now
<BUGabundo> dtchen: other prob: my sound (on pavucontrol ) for apps is defualting to 50%
<BUGabundo> so I don't hear anything until I raise them
<BUGabundo> but some like pidgin don't stay long enough to allow changing
<BUGabundo> others like mplayer reset to 50 % on track/video change
<dtchen> BUGabundo: known issue with flatvol
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> bug on LP ?
<dtchen> fixed in 0.9.16-test1, but we can't upload 0.9.16-test1 until a 2.6.31-based kernel lands in karmic, because rtkit (a new dependency of pulse) depends on 2.6.31 scheduler features
<BUGabundo> I can try getting the -31 kernel
<BUGabundo> but even the PPA from kernel team is broken for 64bits
<BUGabundo> only apw has it on his PPA
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I better wait
<dtchen> the 2.6.31-rc1 amd64 mainline build works for me
<dtchen> Linux errno 2.6.31-020631rc1-generic #020631rc1 SMP Thu Jun 25 09:04:33 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> heheeh
<BUGabundo> you crazy dude
<BUGabundo> dtchen: why did you leave #ubuntu+1 ?
<dtchen> i didn't?
<BUGabundo> not this cycle
 * BUGabundo gets an eraser
<BUGabundo> oh I see you there _now_
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> nvm
<asac___> fta: my branch is lp:~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.head ... its a debian only branch
<asac___> thats a problem i guess
<fta> hm, depends, does the version look native?
<fta> no -
<asac___> no
<asac___> its a normal debian dir
<fta> not supported then :(
<fta> at least not yet
<asac___> can't cd to tarballs
<fta> i only support merge mode, and pure native
<fta> m-d is native
<asac___> /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/sync-ppa.pl -p /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf -c /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-karmic.conf -i
<asac___> thats what its runnig ... but nothing happens ;)
<asac___> fta: well. the branch above works with merge mode
<asac___> bzr bd --merge works
<fta> show me a full trace plz
<asac___> strace?
<asac___> cat confs/ppabot-karmic.conf | pastebinit
<asac___> http://pastebin.com/f17138edf
<asac___> cat confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf | pastebinit
<asac___> http://pastebin.com/f46697a1b
<asac___>  cat daily.sh | pastebinit
<asac___> http://pastebin.com/f666c785b
<asac___> ls /tmp/bot/ | pastebinit
<asac___> http://pastebin.com/f348e3688
<asac___> does that make any sense at all ;)?
<asac___> sh daily.sh karmic
<asac> /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/sync-ppa.pl -p /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf -c /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-karmic.conf -i
<asac> nothing else
<asac> guess there are some config keys not defined ;)
<asac> but which are required?
<fta> what are you running?
<asac> branch and lp
<asac> are required
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<fta> your command line
<asac> fta: with those pastes from above i run:
<asac> 00:29 < asac___> sh daily.sh karmic
<asac> 00:29 < asac> /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/sync-ppa.pl -p /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf -c  /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-karmic.conf -i
<fta> add 'network-manager' in 'order'
<fta> inside confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf
<asac> ok
<fta> now?
<asac> yeah it fdoes something ;)
<asac> it runs my smart get-orig-source ;)
<asac> now crossing fingers ;)
<asac___> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204530/
<fta> :)
<asac___> hmm
<asac___> seems it didnt like the super smartness
<asac> ah i think its a bug in my branch ;)
<asac> hmm. why does it spit a 1 out there
<asac___> 1
<asac___> wh	cd ..; tar --exclude=.git -cvzf /tmp/bot/nm.head.ppa/network-manager_$upstream_version.orig.tar.gz `ls | head -n 1`; \
<asac___> any clue?
<ripps> fta: yo, I'm back
<asac___> 		cd /tmp/bot/nm.head.ppa; rm -rf $tmpdir
<asac___> 1
<fta> ripps, hi
<fta> ripps, i've committed a tentative fix
<asac___> fta: so how it failed was:
<asac___> getting specific upstream revision/tag: 20090621t095302.master
<asac___> fatal: git checkout: updating paths is incompatible with switching branches.
<asac___> Did you intend to checkout '20090621t095302.master' which can not be resolved as commit?
<fta> ripps, could you please give it a try?
<asac___> hmm
<asac___> oh thats a bug in my orig rule too i guess
<ripps> fta: doing it now
<fta> asac___, indeed
<asac> but the 1 is still a mystery
<asac> must be a syntax error or something
<asac> fta: it doesnt update the branch
<fta> .
<fta> ?
<asac> seems only to merge to .ppa from the /tmp/bot/nm.head
<asac> but doesnt pull the new stuff to nm.head
<fta> it never touches the packaging branch
<asac> what?
<asac> it doesnt do the pull?
<asac> e.g. to get the latest from remote?
<fta> it has it's own .ppa branch for that
<asac> well. but it doesnt pull at all as it seems
<fta> it pull .head from lp to get new changes, then i merge that into .head.ppa, and then to .head.ppa.$dist
<asac> i mean i have nm.head in /tmp/bot ... first thing it should do is getting the latest .head changes from the "lp" branch
<fta> -i+it
<asac> yes
<asac> but the pull of .head does not happen here
<fta> (+ a bunch of s) i can't type tonight
<fta> show me a full trace
<asac___> /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/sync-ppa.pl -p /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf -c /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-karmic.conf -i
<asac___> * Doing 'nm.head.ppa'...
<asac___> Using saved parent location: /tmp/bot/nm.head/
<asac___> it doesnt pull nm.head
<asac___> No revisions to pull.
<asac___> thats what i get
<asac___> starts with .ppa right away
<ripps> fta: I've already made an update to mpd today and the new git hash has a smaller value than my old one...
<ripps> Hmmm... I wonder if it's possible to add an hour value to my date string
<fta> ripps, then you're get-orig-source has a problem, you should get a real commit date always in the same timezone
<fta> and yes, i often add the time when it's a busy project
<ripps> fta: I do, but I only get the year-month-day, and I've already put up a commit from earlier today.
<fta> oh, it's because of the stupid hash git uses as a rev id i suppose
<ripps> yep, I might need to do some hack that will retreive the hour it was committed and affix that into the date sting
<asac> so it works now
<asac> now it complains that it cannot push
<asac> why do i need the .ppa branch again?
<asac> cant we use the "branch" ?
<asac> anyway ... it doesnt pull latest in the branch anyway
<fta> by design, i didn't want all the daily commits in the packaging branch
<asac> fta: why commit at all
<asac> fta: just produce changelog, build upload
<asac> tomorrow do the same
<asac> no need to keep record
<asac___> 1. pull latest "branch" from "lp"
<fta> well, you can write another bot if you prefer
<fta> or wait for lp
<asac___> hey. i want to understand why it does it that way :)
<fta> just because you can just enter any branch, bzr bd --merge it to push it to lp or to pbuilder it
<asac> but you can run --merge even if its not committed
<fta> it was not possible when i wrote that part
<fta> anyway, that's how it is
<asac___> aha
<asac___> ok
<fta> and i like branches
<asac___> fta: still i dont get why it doesnt pull latest to "branch" from "lp" before trying to merge that to ppa branch
<fta> probably a problem in your conf files
<asac___> do you run another daily script that updates the "branch" branches?
<asac___> ah ok
<fta> i just run daily in a cron
<fta> daily.sh ucd gwibber umd usd o3d
<asac___> http://pastebin.com/f72b0b5b9
<asac___> thats the one
<fta> and you get the trace by email everyday remember?
<asac___> well. i do believe that you do it
<asac___> you just said above that you dont touch the branches
<fta> do you see a warning related to your ~/.dput* ?
<asac___> thats why i wasnt sure whats supposed to happen
<asac___> fta: not before the build starts
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-27
<asac___> when i run daily.sh first lines are:
<asac___> 00:47 < asac___> /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/sync-ppa.pl -p /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-pkgs-karmic.conf -c  /home/asac/Development/ubuntu.bzr2/fta/ppa-scripts/confs/ppabot-karmic.conf -i
<asac___> 00:47 < asac___> * Doing 'nm.head.ppa'...
<asac___> so it directly goes to ppa branch
<asac___> 00:47 < asac___> Using saved parent location: /tmp/bot/nm.head/
<asac___> 00:47 < asac___> No revisions to pull.
<asac___> and tries to update it from "branch" location (aka nm.head)
<asac___> but doesnt pull even though i have "lp" configured
<asac> ah i think now its better
<fta> according to http://pastebin.com/f17138edf, you need a 'ppa' entry in your ~/.dput.cf
<fta> override it with dput_target
<asac> yes
<asac> i dont want to dput right now ;)
<asac> first i want to feel comfortable how the branches are updated etc. that it builds
<fta> i use ~/.dput.cf to locate the lp account to push the .ppa branch (just this one, not the .ppa.$dist)
<fta> it's tied to the ppa, same account
<asac___> oh
<asac___> ok
<fta> like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<fta> daily has no option to prevent the dput.. as its only purpose is to dput something
<asac> $ bzr merge ../nm.head
<asac> Nothing to do.
<asac> if i get that it means that it stops?
<asac> i guess removing the $dist branches will retrigger
<asac> too bad. i guess a local branch would help ;)
<asac> its a bit odd ... it creates intrepid and hardy even though i set al_dist to explicitly empty list
<asac> fta: ok so it creates network-manager_0.8~a~git.20090621t095302.810b021-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac> but tries to push
<fta> really? it has no way to know if it's not in the conf file
<asac> network-manager_0.8~a~git.20090621t095302.810b021-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes
<fta> it's not what you want?
<asac> well ... it tries to push something it didnt produce ;)
<asac> i want it to create ~ppa1 i guess
<asac> but it goes for ubuntu1
<fta> er..
<asac> do i need this iteration_tag thing?
<fta> as i said, it doesn't support your in-source deb thing
<asac> heh?
<asac> its not in source ;)
<fta> i don't understand then, you have something wrong somewhere
<asac> thats for sure ;)
<asac> just wonder why the version it produces is different from the version it pushes
<fta> it's not supposed to do that (obviously)
<asac> i now uncommented the iteration_tag line in .conf
<fta> the commented value is already the default value
<fta> start with this instead: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/files
<asac> yeah
<asac> made no difference
<asac> i think i know whats going on
<fta> good, because i'm blind without full traces
<asac> $ppa.$d
<fta> ripps, so? does it work for you now?
<asac> how can i find in perl if that directory exists?
<fta> asac, er? you want to patch the code?
<asac> yes
<fta> asac, it's most probably something else
<fta> if -d "/foo/bar"
<asac> fta: well. how can i check if the file exists
<asac> ok
<asac> you use `bzr branch ...` there
<asac> does that mean i can just use bash there`
<asac> i guess not
<fta> if -f "/foo/bar/bazé
<asac> without brackets?
<fta> depends
<fta> if (-f "/a/b") { cmds } or cmd if -f "/a/b"
<BUGabundo> dtchen: still around? no audio with flash now :(
<asac> actually i want to do : "cd test; ln -s . debian"
<asac> if (!-f "test/debian)
<fta> why not
<asac> well ... i dont think i know how to "cd" inside perl ;)
<fta> chdir
<fta> man perlfunc
<fta> you need perldoc
<asac> i think i dont need that even ;)
<asac> lets see what happens now
<asac> kingdom for a local git branch ;)
 * asac pays for being lazy :)
<asac> ok now it kicks off
<mbana> using 3.5 from the repo ... haven#t updated in ages
<mbana> causes it to crash sometimes
<mbana> especially with pages with a lot of ads
<BUGabundo> use daily ppa mbana?
<mbana> no from ubuntu repo
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^
<asac___> check out dailies ;)
<asac___> i that helps upload will happen soon
<Nafallo> Jun 27 00:21:36 wizard NetworkManager: <debug> [1246058496.001846] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:90:D0:DD:39:97 (magicalforest) to 00:90:D0:DD:39:97 (magicalforest)
<Nafallo> Jun 27 00:29:36 wizard NetworkManager: <debug> [1246058976.000662] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:90:D0:DD:39:97 (magicalforest) to 00:90:D0:DD:39:97 (magicalforest)
<Nafallo> asac___: ^-- woot?
<mbana> i prefer using hte repo ver.
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204837/
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> fta: FF 3.5 is out?
<fta> contentless pings...
<fta> i have no idea
<BUGabundo> my wind desktop just got an update
<BUGabundo> and About page says 3.5
<BUGabundo> no beta no rc
<BUGabundo> fta: I like ping-pong. what can I do ? :p
<fta> it's because RC is really a release candidate, if it's good enough, it's the final (no code change)
<BUGabundo> yeah I know... still
<andrew_sayers> asac: Could we talk about nspluginwrapper and screensavers now?
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-28
<micahg> ping asac
<BUGabundo> hallo
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<BUGabundo> up already, on a Sunday too ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: haven't been to sleep yet :)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> that's... bad!
<BUGabundo> (firefox-3.6:11673): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_sortable_set_sort_column_id: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SORTABLE (sortable)' failed
<BUGabundo> [New Thread 0x7f0b55c56950 (LWP 12308)]
<BUGabundo> [Thread 0x7f0b55c56950 (LWP 12308) exited]
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<BUGabundo> [Switching to Thread 0x7f0b83f5e710 (LWP 11673)]
<BUGabundo> guudie! a reproducebla FF crash
<BUGabundo> I think it's a know GTK bug with sort list
<micahg> stevel reported a similar bug in ff3.0
<micahg> bug 393005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393005 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashes with "gtk_tree_sortable_set_sort_column_id: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SORTABLE (sortable)' failed" in file selection dialog" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393005
<BUGabundo> yeah but it is a GTK known bug
<BUGabundo> not a FF one
<BUGabundo> several ppl suffeting from it on +1
<micahg> do you have a bug #?
<BUGabundo> better change Affects
<BUGabundo> no micahg
<BUGabundo> not that many gtk bugs eheh
<BUGabundo> should be quick to find knowing the error trace
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug 391398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<BUGabundo> yeah could be it
<BUGabundo> how do you think we should do?
<micahg> I'm just going to post a comment
<BUGabundo> set affect to gtk and leave FF invalid to get extra hits?
<BUGabundo> 'cause removing FF will just make ppl file new bugs on Firefox
<micahg> well, I can add FF on the gtk bug
<micahg> the gtk bug is master
<BUGabundo> humm dupe that one, and mark FF invalid I guess
<micahg> now that I know what it is, I can just dupe the ff bugs
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> see, you should be on +1 too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<micahg> nah
<micahg> I have do work on my Ubuntu install :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I meant the #, not OS version
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> very annoying bug, making navigation on the Open PATH bar unusable :((
<micahg> ah
<micahg> nah, I don' thave time to read all that
<micahg> Were those 2 bugs the same error?
<BUGabundo> which too?
<BUGabundo> mine and the reported?
<BUGabundo> or both you mention?
<micahg> no, the 2 I mentioned
<BUGabundo> a quick look at trace seems so
<BUGabundo> but feel free to download the BT and compare
<micahg> the ff bug didn't have a BT
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ask steve for one
<BUGabundo> or I can reproduce one pretty easy
<micahg> well, he'll check the bug in the morning
<micahg> and either contribute to it
<BUGabundo> just need to get the gdb libs (again)
<micahg> or yell at me for duping it :)
<BUGabundo> yeah, if it isn't some one will undupe or file a new
<micahg> I'm wondering if I should tag the gtk bug metabug
<BUGabundo> ask on #-bugs
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I unduped it
<micahg> there was another similar bug with a separate upstream
<micahg> which leads me to believe that this one might be different as well
<micahg> different symptoms
<BUGabundo> ok
 * micahg really needs to get some sleep
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> its Noon here
<BUGabundo> there?
<BUGabundo> anyone ever heard of http://www.ksplice.com/ ? upgrading without reboots
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.6' received an X Window System error.
<BUGabundo> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<BUGabundo> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<BUGabundo>   (Details: serial 1853 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<BUGabundo> fta: do you know this one ?
<andrew_sayers> If I test an extension in the latest ubuntu-mozilla-daily, is it safe to mark the extension as working in 3.5?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<andrew_sayers> BUGabundo: Fair enough, may the fox smite me down if I am wrong :)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ firefox-3.6
<fta> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<fta> System error?:: No such file or directory
<fta> asac, ^^
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> back?
<fta> yes
<fta> gasp, same in safe mode
<BUGabundo> I need to start 3.6 3 or 4 times for it to work
<BUGabundo> --syns does help
<fta> why?
<BUGabundo> there's a trace up, in the log here
<fta> ok, not the same
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-28
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm sure you get this a lot, but is TB 3.1 not stable yet? is the only way to install it either from source or from ppa daily-builds (which I've had load of issues with in the past)
<kieppie> ?
<micahg> kieppie: daily build is broke ATM, it is stable, but not packaged yet
<micahg> kieppie: should be available in a couple weeks in maverick and one week after that in the stable PPA
 * micahg will try to push 3.0.5 up to stable PPA tonight
<micahg> kieppie: most of our efforts have been trying to get Firefox 3.6.4 to Hardy, Jaunty, and Karmic
<kieppie> thanks
<kieppie> micahg: thanks for the update. I've been trying to install the lightning add-on, so I can so calendaring & stuff, but it requires 3.1 . will have to wait...
<micahg> kieppie: that's a whole other issue :)
<kieppie> heheeh
<kieppie> ok
<micahg> kieppie: I have to package lightning 1.0b1 before I can package TB3.1
<kieppie> I'll try & be patient
<kieppie> fark!
<kieppie> that's a *lot* of work....
<micahg> kieppie: we're a little short handed at the moment :)
<micahg> kieppie: there's a packaging bug for TB3.1 if you want to subscribe
<JoeMaverickSett> namoroka 3.6.7pre pops up Facebook Chat in another tab, have you exprienced that?
 * micahg doesn't use facebook
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.86~r49890-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<fta2> jdstrand, mdeslaur: it has the same things as maverick (security + fixes) + a few more fixes that were already in maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> fta now its asac spaming your identica, not me
<BUGabundo_remote> :D
<asac> lol
<asac> sometimes ... sometimes ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> then again, I don't think either of you does follow me ;(
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: i lost track of you when you opened two accounts
<asac> its too confusing
<asac> not sure if you fixed that already
<BUGabundo_remote> http://brainbird.net/BUGabundo/
<BUGabundo_remote> federation is confusing?
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<BUGabundo_remote> try this, send : unsub bugabundo
<BUGabundo_remote> several times till you get a notice saying you are no longer subbed to any BUGabundo
<BUGabundo_remote> then send : sub http://brainbird.net/BUGabundo/
<BUGabundo_remote> that's it
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: cant i subscribe to your identi.ca account?
<asac> hell. that was tough
<asac> i think i subscribed now
<asac> will flag you soon ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: sure, if you want to get flooded by rss
<gnomefreak> what does rhythmbox and firefox have to do with each other?
<gnomefreak> here is what i am referring to http://paste.ubuntu.com/456329/
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, i'm no longer using gwibber. a/ it crashes on startup most of the time (couchdb), b/ erlang is a cpu pig, c/ since it's in the app indicator, i lost track of it (invisible = inexistent for me)
<fta2> asac, could you please have a look at bug 570812?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570812 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Use the ubuntu startpage by default (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570812
<fta2> chrisccoulson, bug 529242 is not good for UNE (last comment)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser (Mandriva) (and 3 other projects) "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 92)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<chrisccoulson> fta - hmmm, thanks. i didn't realise that the newer NP plugin was using any xpcom though
<chrisccoulson> that's a pain
<BUGabundo_remote> fta gwibber is running right now for me
<BUGabundo_remote> fta does that mean you stop using identica at all ?
<BUGabundo_remote> eruiop
<BUGabundo_remote> have you tried pico?
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, no. it looks nice though
<jdstrand> fta2: re chromium-browser on people> ack
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi!
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you get my email regarding ff 3.6.6?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i did. i'm just uploading all the 3.6.6 packages now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: awesome. thanks! :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: once testing is done for hardy and lucid, I plan to release tomorrow. is that still ok for you? (if epiphany isn't fixed, we can file a bug and release note it)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that should be fine. i'm going to look again at epiphany this afternoon
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: great thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - it seems we started a discussion on u-d-d https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-June/011715.html.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if you saw that or not
<chrisccoulson> i replied last night to try and respond to the persons concerns
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. I'll take a look at it. I haven't seen it yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: nice response
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is of course an apples and oranges thing. he seems to be upset that he is getting the windows update before the Ubuntu one, but the windows update comes straight from mozilla, upstream bugs and all
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, he doesn't seem to understand that there is some additonal effort involved for us to distribute the update too
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: next question "Why are Ubuntu Jaunty and Karmic are second-class citizens?" :P
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: perhaps we should proactively draft a response :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully those releases don't have enough users for people to notice ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it'll all be over soon. Don't let that guy get you down. You and micahg have been doing a great job-- and I've been letting as many people know as I can :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> it wouldn't have been possible without all of your testing effort though ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: heh, thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> i shall be keeping the builders quite busy this afternoon :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: openjdk is in my PPA
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. i just downloaded that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the seamonkey 2.0.5 changelog locally, but wasn't sure about something, are multiple CVEs listed on teh same line?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think we normally have one per line
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not too sure
<micahg> jdstrand: does this look right for the CVE list for seamonkey? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456384/
<chrisccoulson> has anybody been testing the seamonkey update for the older releases?
 * jdstrand has not
<micahg> sorry, Lucid has a bad memory leak with the intel iwlagn wireless chipset and pidgin ends up eating up all available memory
<chrisccoulson> my ISP is going to love me today
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> what are you up to ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg / jdstrand - openjdk is in PPA for jaunty / karmic now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks micahg :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: \o/
<jdstrand> micahg: I didn't check for accuracy, but the wording looks good. I might add that this is only for lucid right? hardy-karmic need everything in http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/seamonkey20.html and http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/seamonkey11.html since 1.1.17
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, I forgot about that :(
<micahg> jdstrand: the 3 CVEs for the same symptom on the same line are fine?
<micahg> jdstrand: I just copy/pasted from the mozilla site
<jdstrand> micahg: sure, that is fine. Personally, I like the idea of referencing the MFSA, and then the 3 CVEs after it, with the brief description like what you have, but what you have now is just fine
<micahg> jdstrand: so, MFSA: CVE: description?
<jdstrand> micahg: or even:
<jdstrand> MFSA-...: description
<jdstrand> - CVE...
<jdstrand> - CVE...
<jdstrand> MFSA-...: description
<jdstrand> - CVE
<jdstrand> MFSA-...: etc
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, ok, just list the CVE on its own line
<jdstrand> micahg: yeah
<jdstrand> micahg: after a '-' so that it is grouped under its associated MFSA
<micahg> jdstrand: so
<micahg> - MFSA
<micahg>   - CVE
<jdstrand> micahg:
<jdstrand> * MFSA
<jdstrand>   - CVE
<micahg> jdstrand: so I have
<micahg> * New upstream
<micahg> * MFSA
<micahg>   - CVE?
<jdstrand> micahg: looks great
<jdstrand> micahg: if you prefer a slightly different format, that is fine. the main thing is:
<jdstrand> MFSA
<jdstrand> - CVE
<jdstrand> well
<jdstrand> MFSA: description
<jdstrand> - CVE
<micahg> jdstrand: k, will try to have it tomorrow then...the thing I didn't get done is the TB backport, will try for tomorrow sometime as well
<jdstrand> micahg: it is cleaner and follows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Packaging more closely, which is the preferred changelog format for security updates
<micahg> jdstrand: do you need a bug or 2w/the CVEs for Seamonkey
<jdstrand> micahg: MFSA is fine
<jdstrand> micahg: if LP bugs are already filed, then reference them, otherwise don't bother adding them (we don't add bugs to LP for security updates typically)
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: and don't worry about upstream bugs-- the MFSA is enough to get them there
<jdstrand> micahg: mozilla is always a special case. since you didn't actually do the patching, don't bother with all the 'changed/or/added/file1' stuff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you push thunderbird 3.0.5 to maverick?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, no problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> micahg, http://identi.ca/notice/38556427
<fta> (no pressure, just acting as relay)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i think we might need to get someone to rescore the hardy builds
<chrisccoulson> else we won't have much time for testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yeah, I've been looking at them
<micahg> fta: responded to, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, feel free to bypass my builds
<chrisccoulson> fta - PPA builds or archive builds?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ppa, the archives ones are security related (with some hot fixes)
<chrisccoulson> fta - ah, these are also archive ones (security related) ;)
<chrisccoulson> we could probably delay some maverick builds ;)
<micahg> fta: the security PPA uses the archive builders
<fta> n-m, mine are done: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/5.0.375.86~r49890-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> I'll get someone to rescore them
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks
<fta> and the lucid ones are no longer in my hands (=> jdstrand)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why is openjdk in karmic 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu0.9.10.1, but jaunty 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1.9.04.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think you should reupload the jaunty version to match the one you did for karmic
<micahg> since karmic is already building
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hmmmm, good spot
 * micahg followed the versioning in lucid-proposed which was ubuntu2, so I did 1.09.XX.1, but 0.09.XX.1 will work just as well :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you need a diversion later, there's an interesting discussion on xulrunner-1.9.2 on the debian devel list :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yeah, I just noticed the openjdk versions. you should probably use: 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu2~0.9.04.1 and 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu2~0.9.10.1 since lucid-proposed used ubuntu2 rather than the correct ubuntu1.1
<chrisccoulson> micahg - interesting ;)
<chrisccoulson> (i just had a quick read)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, if we kill off those builds, you can hold off until hardy and lucid build before uploading, and we shouldn't have to rebuild
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> rescore
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I chimed in since they dragged us in saying, "if Ubuntu can do it, it can't be that bad"
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i wasn't sure about the version numbering for straight backports. for a lot of the other packages i've done, i've preserved the changelog for the current series rather than using the one from lucid
<micahg> jdstrand: not a straight backport since the control file was regenerated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I merged the jaunty/karmic changelogs respectively
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: this one, I think we need the lucid changelog, use 'dch -i' with the new version and distribution name, with a -v<version in release> when generating the source pacakge
<jdstrand> well, I didn't see the changelog-- as long as all the changes are in there.
<jdstrand> but we need to have 'ubuntu2' in the version in some way, so people know that it came from that version
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think debian will struggle maintaining firefox with their current model? it seems crazy releasing with an already obsolete browser....
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but since they want to do it that way, it seems like their only option
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what do you think about reversioning openjdk?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i'll reversion them. i'll leave the current karmic version as it is for now though, as that's already building
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I can get the current ones killed off
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't mind, if you want to do that
<chrisccoulson> i didn't check how long they had already been building, but i don't mind that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, I can kill them all off, then you just wait for hardy and lucid ff to finish building, then we are good
<chrisccoulson> (it will free up some buildd bandwidth for hardy too) :)
 * jdstrand nods
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm happy with that then
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: BTW, I took the lucid changelog and manually merged the security updates from jaunty/karmic
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, if you didn't upload TB3.0.5 yet, please hold off till tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to add the dictionary directory change
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<chrisccoulson> micahg - once the dust has settled with firefox, we should probably look at preparing 3.1 for lucid ;)
<chrisccoulson> (unless you think there's a reason for us to stay on 3.0.x for now)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: depends on the lifecycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can discuss later :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only advantage I can see to doing that right now is that I would only need to package 1 version of lightning :)(
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that would be one advantage. but i got the impression in the response to your mail that 3.0.x won't be supported for too much longer
<BUGabundo> evening
<Lantizia> Is it ready yet?
<Lantizia> Is it ready yet, Is it ready yet, Is it ready yet, Is it ready yet, Is it ready yet ? :P
<Lantizia> No :(
<Lantizia> I really wish Mozilla would package their own distro builds of Firefox/Thunderbird
<Lantizia> Google does for Chrome :S
<micahg> Lantizia: what?
<Lantizia> OH just ranting, ignore me
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-29
<Lantizia> Laaa la laa please build TB3.1 laaaa la alala alaalaal laaa
<Lantizia> laaa
<bobby_> So... Anyone know a date for 4.0 Beta 1?
<ddecator> Lantizia: we're backed up because the team is basically 2-3 people and the backporting of firefox is a lot of work. once that's done, tb 3.1 is high on the list
<micahg> ddecator: FF3.7 rename just got bumped :)
<ddecator> micahg: finally :D
<micahg> ddecator: you want to try to do it?
<ddecator> micahg: what all does it entail?
<micahg> ddecator: basically, any of the packaging that says 3.7 becomes 4.0 for Firefox and Xulrunner 1.9.3 becomes 2.0.0
<micahg> or just 2.0
<micahg> no, 2.0.0
<micahg> no, 2.0 :)
<ddecator> :p
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i can give that a shot
<micahg> ddecator: document in the changelog what you change
<ddecator> micahg: should i just do an entry for "bump up to 4.0" then list the files changed under it?
<micahg> ddecator: no, just change the source package name to firefox-4.0 and cahnge the version
<ddecator> micahg: in the main line you mean? right, i mean should i have a "* Version bump to 4.0" or something like that then list what files i updated under it? "- update debian/rules" etc.
<micahg> ddecator: in the commit comment you can say that, but in the changelog, it doesn't need it
<micahg> ddecator: take a look at how fta did the changelog for the 3.7 bump
<ddecator> micahg: good point :)
<ddecator> micahg: i'll start working on that
<micahg> ddecator: great, thanks, it'll probably break tonight
<ddecator> micahg: right. so the package name will stay -3.7 or does that need to change too?
<micahg> ddecator: no, change it to 4.0 and add a Replaces: firefox-3.7 in each of the binary packages in control
<micahg> ddecator: Replaces: firefox-3.7*  <--- whatever the binary is -dbg, -gnome-support
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i think i get it. i'll do that first so i can have you check it for me
<micahg> ddecator: nah, that's easy, just add a commit at the end for it
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> ah, good, all of the changes from 3.6 -> 3.7 are right on loggerhead so i have a good reference :)
<ddecator> micahg: what should i do with the abrowser listings in /control? do those get bumped up to 4.0 too?
<micahg> ddecator: yep, same thing
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: tomorrow night will break :)
<ddecator> micahg: ?
<micahg> ddecator: tonight's upload was fine
<ddecator> micahg: ah, gotcha :)
<ddecator> micahg: btw, should i take care of xr1.9.3 -> xr2.0 or are you going to do that?
<micahg> ddecator: please take care of it if you can, I have a lot going on
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing :)
<ddecator> that's why i asked
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> micahg: ok, firefox-3.7-shiretoko.desktop, do we have a 4.0 name that i can change that to?
<micahg> ddecator: I don't know if there is one yet
<ddecator> micahg: what should i do with that file?
<micahg> ddecator: you can change to 4.0, but there's no codename yet AFAIK
<ddecator> micahg: k, thanks
<ddecator> micahg: ok, and what is the xulrunner branch? there is no lp:xulrunner...so do i have to pull xulrunner-1.9.3 and work with that?
<micahg> ddecator: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.3.head
<ddecator> micahg: thanks
<micahg> ddecator: I have to get asac to change the owner to Mozilla Team :)
<ddecator> xr2.0 is already b2? huh..
<micahg> ddecator: b1 was tagged tonight
<ddecator> micahg: ah :)
<ddecator> woot, looks like the patches still apply
<micahg> ddecator: same branch :)
<ddecator> micahg: yah, just wasn't sure. when sb jumped up to 2.0 they made a bunch of other changes at the same time, wasn't sure if i'd have a repeat of that :p
<ddecator> micahg: ...i just realized something. should xr2.0 replace xr1.9.3? idk if anything else uses 1.9.3
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> micahg: ok, good, that's how i set it up :p
<ddecator> oh, FF 4 has taller tabs...
<ddecator> ah, there we go..
<ddecator> disabled all of my add-ons :(
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ddecator> morning BUGabundo_remote
<ddecator> i really hope "Mozilla Developer Preview" doesn't stick as the name for the FF 4 beta..
<asac> chrisccoulson: boing
<asac> chrisccoulson: sorry for the pain england had to endure :-P
<chrisccoulson> hi asac ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: on maverick ffox 3.6 daily or something is really hanging a lot
<chrisccoulson> we deserved it really, england were pretty terrible
<asac> chrisccoulson: maybe a bad sqlite version?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. well. it was a big mistake that we even got in the situation where someone could claim that 2:2 would have made a difference (could be!)
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. i'll take a look when i get the chance. i don't notice these things as i'm not running maverick yet ;)
<asac> e.g. at that time england was really good
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. just wanted to let you know. its really terrible ;)
<asac> every few operations it hangs hard ... ghosting etc.
<chrisccoulson> asac - and thats just affecting the dailies? (ie, not the in-archive version)
<asac> then continuing. not only while loading, but also while typing in gmail etc.
<asac> chrisccoulson: i assume its also a problem in the archive version. let me see
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i need to hurry up and finish this backporting work, so i can upgrade to maverick ;)
<chrisccoulson> i can't really afford any down-time atm though
<asac> ack
<asac> its not a big problem (if you dont see it in lucid ;))
<chrisccoulson> i'm stil trying to figure out why epiphany doesn't shut down properly any more in hardy :-/
<chrisccoulson> wow, we have some rain!
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think epiphany had crash bugs on window close in hardy anyway before ;)
<asac> but usually it means that some thread is kept alive etc.
<asac> or even the mainloop ;)
<asac> i know that is not really helpful ... but still :-P
<asac> shame on me ... i didnt even have the security ppa enabled ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: oh ... if upstream is out you can always push to maverick to get more exposoure
<asac> even if staging takes a bit longer ... at least thats what i usually did ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i uploaded 3.6.6 to maverick yesterday
<asac> ok. so my apt cache was too old ;)
<asac> oh there is no maverick in security ppa?
<asac> ok got 3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Dimmuxx> will firefox 4.0b1 build1 be built in any of the ppas?
<gnomefreak> it will be but right now we havent changed the versioning of 3.7. 3.7==4.0
<gnomefreak> right now 3.6 is #1 on the list of things to do
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: you are best off posting to our mailing list
<gnomefreak> or wait for Micah
<Dimmuxx> okay will do
<gnomefreak> finally got around to fixing my jabber account
<fta> amd64	13	 9455 jobs (four days)
<fta> i386	14	 17437 jobs (five days)
<fta> *sigh* another full test rebuild :(
<asac> those are usually having really low prio
<fta> asac, my ch builds are scheduled to start in 19h
<fta> so bye-bye the dailies
<asac> fta: wait a bit. the scheduler is a bit confused most likely
<asac> just see what happens ;)
<asac> i assume normal uploads will go first ... maybe they said 3 bulders or so get the rebuild now or something
<asac> if they did anything at all to speed those builds up
<asac> my build is also waiting :(
<asac> and it was an important one ;)
<gnomefreak> tb has a mind of its own. the editor loaded without an address field so i know i didnt click anything for it and tb is not loaded just that one window
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I plan to release lucid and hardy within a couple/few hours (more testing). is that still ok? what is going on with epiphany?
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: i made the changes from 3.7 -> 4.0 last night, i just need to get everything setup the right way so it can be merged into the daily PPA. with any luck, it'll be merged tonight
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - that should be ok. i don't think that i'll have epiphany fixed though
<chrisccoulson> i'm still trying to understand what is happening during shutdown
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that's fine. I will file a bug and release note that it is being orked on
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: nice, but will there be beta ppa with 4.0 betas since I rather stay on betas than using daylies
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm not being helped by my laptop this week. it slows to a crawl every time i try to do something in kvm
<jdstrand> :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: is this totem specific or all plugins?
<jdstrand> (I think the latter)
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: afaik, the milestone PPAs haven't been setup yet, so there are just stable and daily PPAs. i know the plan was to setup one at some point though
<Dimmuxx> what about security? 3.6.4 rc builds were there after all
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - it affects all plugins, but will only be noticeable with plugins that spawn an external helper
<jdstrand> k
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: what do you mean? why don't we do it as a security update?
<chrisccoulson_> bah, i give up with my laptop now ;)
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: nah I really don't know what I meant. ;) But since you put rc builds of 3.6.4 there which were just sent out to beta users(win/osx) I thought that perhaps 4.0 betas could be there too. But the best solution would be a beta ppa like with chromium
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, filed as bug #599796
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599796 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 3 other projects) "plugins are not killed on browser close after viewing embedded media (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599796
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, thanks
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: right, that's what the plan is. we'll eventually make a PPA that is either updated with every beta release, or is updated starting with each alpha release (not sure of the exact plan, micah knows about it)
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: nice, I assume you don't know any eta on it? :)
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: well, backporting firefox 3.6 isn't done, after that thunderbird 3.1 is high on the list...i'm not sure how long it would take to setup, but it won't be for a while yet
<Dimmuxx> maybe in time for final 4.0b1 then
<ddecator> doubt it, the daily is up to b2 already, so if b1 hasn't been released yet it will be soon :)
<Dimmuxx> 3.6.4 was in rc mode for a month at least so you never know with mozilla
<Dimmuxx> I think the current eta is at least 1 week away.
<jdstrand> Dimmuxx: I will be publishing 3.6.6 for hardy and lucid today
<jdstrand> jaunty and karmic are at least 1 week away (due to openjdk)
<ddecator> jdstrand: oh nice, i had someone ask me about that last night
<Dimmuxx> jdstrand: aha so maybe two weeks then? ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i still need to get the xulrunner apps in karmic ported to 1.9.2 too, but that should fit nicely alongside the openjdk work
<jdstrand> ddecator, Dimmuxx: it is a complicated update, to say the least. the publication status (ie what is blocking USN publication) is being tracked in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/SecurityPublication
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yeah
<ddecator> jdstrand: yah, i know at least the dependecies have been giving you all trouble. thanks :)
<Dimmuxx> jdstrand: heh that doesn't look fun
<jdstrand> yeah, and that only covers the stuff I've been focusing on. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list for what the mozilla team has been working on
<DarrenW> hey folks :) does anyone know if thunderbird 3.1 will make it's way into the thunderbird stable ppa?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - do you think i should upload openjdk again?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure, one of them should be fine, now that all the firefox's are done (excepting ia64)
<jdstrand> s/'//
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i think i'm getting somewhere with epiphany now
<chrisccoulson> for some reason, the GtkMozEmbed widget has no parent when the main epiphany window is destroyed
<chrisccoulson> so that widget never gets destroyed before epiphany closes
<chrisccoulson> it's weird how that works with the old xulrunner though ;)
<jdstrand> huh
<chrisccoulson> well, "has no parent" might not be entirely true. the container that is meant to hold the GtkMozEmbed instance has no children
<chrisccoulson> i suppose that's not technically the same thing ;)
<chrisccoulson> but the results are the same
<chrisccoulson> right, time for a reboot
<asac_> fta2: i whipped a bit and now the rebuild is disabled until we figure why the scheduler gives them high prio
<micahg> fta: can you delete thunderbird-3.1 from the daily PPA and pause the daily build job for it?
<micahg> fta: I see people are trying to get the real thing and will end up with a pre-alpha :(
<fta> asac, i did earlier today too
<fta> micahg, if i do that, it will erase the history
<micahg> fta: ah, hmm
<micahg> fta: any suggestions or is just fix it the only option?
<BUGabundo_remote> t
<fta> micahg, for some reason, it's not disabled in the bot, yet, there's no new snapshot since last year
<micahg> fta: it's pointing to comm-central and the version is 3.2 and it's broke :)
<fta> oh
<fta> micahg, what's so difficult to unbreak anyway?
<micahg> fta: the versioning patch needed something added IIRC, but I couldn't get it working 6 months ago, I know quite a bit more now and could probably do it as soon as I get a little time
<fta> if you're busy, maybe ddecator could have a look :) it should be similar to the 3.7->4.0 (ie, re-use what i did for tb 3.0->3.1)
<micahg> fta: no, it broke before the transition to 3.2
<fta> obviously, the transition must be fixed 1st
<micahg> fta: I was going to rebranch after fixing the codebase for 3.1
<micahg> or branch first maybe and then merge select changes...
<micahg> there's a comm-1.9.2 branch now
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - calling gtk_widget_unrealize on a GtkMozEmbed widget causes it to be reparented to an offscreen window (GtkMozEmbed overloads the unrealize function to do this)
 * micahg forgot about alpha2 when asking chrisccoulson to delay upload thunderbird to maverick :(
<chrisccoulson> i just need to understand why it doesn't do this in the old version ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i forgot about alpha 2 when i uploaded firefox to maverick and to the u-m-s PPA for all releases, uploaded openjdk and DoS'd the build daemons ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that was yesterday and the freeze is today though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but i was stopping maverick things from being built to get the archive consistent ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should we try to get thunderbird in or have an outdated version on the CD?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we can wait until after a2 now, it's not too much of a problem
<chrisccoulson> i'm just a bit concerned about tying the builders up (i still need to get openjdk built too)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll test the build then tonight in the PPA and make sure the symlinks works
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> ddecator, micahg: remember that for the 3.7->4.0 migration in the daily ppa, there's an action on my side too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs/annotate/head:/ppabot-pkgs-umd.conf
<micahg> fta: well, they made the transition in m-c, so it'll probably be tomorrow before we get ddecator's merge in for 4.0
<micahg> fta: should we rename the 3.7 branch or just push a new one?
<fta> also, it would be nice for ff 4.0 to build its own xul
<micahg> fta: yes, it will at some point
<fta> micahg, whatever you do for the branches, i have something to change on my side. at least vpattern and the source package name
<micahg> fta: k, I'm thinking to just rename, I'll ping you after I make merge the branch changes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the xul192 discussion is getting more interesting in Debian :)
<ddecator> micahg: i was just going to get everything setup for FF and XR, so it'll be available tonight even if it can't be merged yet
<micahg> ddecator: k
<jlebar> What replaced the linux-image-debug package?
<jlebar> Whoops; wrong channel.
<ddecator> dang, micah left...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, the epiphany issue is looking more like a mozilla bug
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> fyi, I've started publication of hardy and lucid
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks, I've been telling people to go to the u-m-s PPA :)
<ddecator> wow, lifehacker did a test and FF 3.6.6 used the least amount of memory in the various conditions :)
<ddecator> micahg: i'm guessing you'll get the emails, but i pushed the branches and requested merges. i'm guessing i'll to tweak some minor things, so just let me know what i need to change whenever you get around to it
<micahg> ddecator: k, I won't be able to look till after 9 tonight most likely
<ddecator> micahg: np, i wasn't even sure you'd be able to look tonight :)
<micahg> jdstrand: you're not copying Seamonkey, right?
<jdstrand> micahg: not until you guys tell me to, no
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<jdstrand> micahg: but nss is copied, so whenever you are ready, let me know
<jdstrand> micahg: obviously I'm talking about hardy here
<micahg> jdstrand: k, lucid too, no changelog for CVEs yet
<jdstrand> micahg: right, I just meant I didn't copy nss anywhere except hardy, since I am only doing hardy and lucid and lucid didn't need it
<micahg> jdstrand: ah, k, thansk
<micahg> *thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know it wouldnt have mattered since you didnt push a fix but the daily ff3.6 has 2 AU, i was board this morning while i was here
<micahg> gnomefreak: 2AU?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, yes
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
<gnomefreak> ops sorry this is languages
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, so we're now using the hunspell dir in maverick instead of the myspell dir, but there are still dupes and we'll try to get them cleaned up before beta
<gnomefreak> micahg: k just testing :). when is the ETA on renaming 3.7 ->4.0 IIRC B1 was released
<ddecator> soon
<micahg> gnomefreak: they did it last night, tonight's upload will probably fail, and hopefully have the transition done by tomorrow
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks. someone was asking about that this morning
 * gnomefreak thinks someone said the builds will fail. ft_a i thinkl
<gnomefreak> the person assking was Dimmux_x IIRC
<ddecator> gnomefreak: yah, i told Dimmux-x that it was in the works
<gnomefreak> d	thanks
<gnomefreak> ddecator: thanks
<gnomefreak> not sure what i typed the first time but its highlited
<gnomefreak> xul193 sucks badly
<ddecator> how so?
 * micahg wants to set up a firefox beta PPA
<gnomefreak> its one of the running scripts warning
 * micahg is itching to try 4.0b1 :)
<gnomefreak> works fine in 192
<gnomefreak> micahg: that makes 2 of us
<micahg> gnomefreak: the warning doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> micahg: it warns me that it is running. it should no keep running the script on the page
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you're running last night's build, that's basically the beta
<gnomefreak> that is a bug as i recall
<micahg> sounds like a regression, it should pause the script if the warning is being displayed
<gnomefreak> 3.7~a6~hg20100629r46385+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> micahg: i can give you the warning if i can reproduce it but i do have XPCOM warning now on screen
<gnomefreak> 3.7~a6~hg20100629r46385+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> damnit
<ddecator> micahg: there have been requests for it :)
<gnomefreak> ok seems i cant copy and paste (should be another bug IMHP seeing as it has the "copy" choice
<gnomefreak> ok that is 3 script warnings
 * ddecator doesn't get the script warning...
<gnomefreak> im in gmail in one of my boxes other site i was on == no warning
<ddecator> you're getting the script warnings on gmail?
<gnomefreak> oh you are not going to like 3.7 languages
<gnomefreak> 
<gnomefreak> ok that was odd :(. ok what i was trying to type was 3.7 == 2AU 2US 2UK 1CA and 1 of antoher i dont recall
<gnomefreak> for some reason the batch of updates would let me type in temrinal/irssi until i rebooted
 * gnomefreak should have pain attention in the bot class :(
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue why ozilla-plugin-vlc depends on libqt3-mt is it works with Gecko browsers not a mention to qt browsers
<fta> ddecator, lol
<fta> -# 51 Franklin Street, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA 02110-13.7 USA.
<fta> +# 51 Franklin Street, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA 02110-14.0 USA.
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, vlc is a QT app I thought
<fta> ddecator, the DESKTOP_BRANDED part is most probably wrong
<gnomefreak> micahg: it is but not understanding why if Gecko has no qt anything
<micahg> gnomefreak: opera needs it not mozilla-plugin-vlc
<gnomefreak> that is a good reason. if only we supported Opera ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: there are a few things that need it still...aptitude why libqt3-mt
<gnomefreak> the libqt3-mt was a file manager bca or something like that
<gnomefreak> i double checked. most if not all should depends on libqt4
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but try the command I gave you and it'll tell you why you have it instlaled
<gnomefreak> cant atm
<gnomefreak> in Synaptic
<gnomefreak> micahg: we need to update mozilla-packagekit it needs firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> assuming that is ours
 * micahg wonders how we missed that :(
 * micahg wonders if that's why apt doesn't work in the browser
 * gnomefreak thinks that is a good choice
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<gnomefreak> only if it was as easy as to change depends. if it is i can run that through
<micahg> gnomefreak: depends on what it needs :)
<gnomefreak> let me see what else it haad
<chrisccoulson> what's up?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like we forgot mozilla-packagekit
<gnomefreak>  |Depends: firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak>     firefox
<gnomefreak>  |Depends: abrowser-3.5
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i've not had any issues upgrading
<gnomefreak> maybe its jsut me but depends shows those
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: installing it from Synaptic says firefox-3.0
<chrisccoulson> which release are we talking about?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't have it installed, could that be why some people have issues with apt: in the browser or is that apt-url only?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: maverick. one sec
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456989/
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought you were talking about the security updates
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oops, sorry for scaring you :)
<gnomefreak> that shows other browsers but synaptic says installing firefox-3.0
<chrisccoulson> that shouldn't be an issue. the pacakges it depends on are just metapackages which pull in the real firefox
<micahg> gnomefreak: breaks ff30 :)
<gnomefreak> i already have firefox
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - but you wouldn't get another firefox ;)
<gnomefreak> try to install it see what it says. maybe this is a mvo bug
<chrisccoulson> installing mozilla-packagekit will install the firefox-3.5 metapackage, which depends on the firefox you already have installed
<chrisccoulson> we should fix the depends to not pull in the metapackage anyway
<chrisccoulson> but that shouldn't be causing any other issues
<gnomefreak> give me a while let me get synaptic done than ill try in a terminal maybe its synaptic
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it says it breaks firefox-3.0 so it shouldnt even suggest it
<gnomefreak> let alone depends on it
<chrisccoulson> where does it suggest it?
<chrisccoulson> it depends on firefox-3.5 | firefox
<chrisccoulson> and it breaks firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it doesnt but in synaptic it wants to install it
<chrisccoulson> it wants to install which package?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: if it breaks 3.0 than why does it want me to install 3.0
<chrisccoulson> i've no idea, that seems a bit weird ;)
<gnomefreak> i will post a screenshot when i can but if you can please test in terminal
<chrisccoulson> i can't really test it atm, i'm busy with other things
<gnomefreak> synaptic wont stop now so it will be a while (20 or so minutes)
<gnomefreak> ok be back
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i see you've copied the packages now
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure!
<jdstrand> still adjusting overrides and getting the langpacks to -updates and doing the actual USN publication. but the packages are in -security! :)
<gnomefreak> ok apt shows it as a broken package due to ff30
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457001/  <<install output
<gnomefreak> so i take it if i would have tried to install it in synaptic it would have showed same thing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I get rid of the transitional packages in maverick for Firefox?  Does this also mean get rid of them in .head or should I branch maverick?
<Dimmuxx> micahg: beta ppa with 4.0b1 is a very nice idea ;)
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 should be removed from the package entirely
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's a transitional package in lucid/maverick
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not too sure yet. won't they disappear from all the dailies as well then?
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't branch maverick just yet, that will create a lot of work for us ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: than what do you do with it if not remove it from depends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, so, just leave in maverick and get rid of them before the final upload?
<gnomefreak> firefox == transitional package
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to clean all the cruft from the packages, but i just haven't decided the best way to go about doing that yet
<micahg> *final upload before release
<chrisccoulson> i need to have a think about that once the dust has settled with 3.6.6 ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, cleaning up was one of my tasks that wasn't given a milestone due to lack of time
<gnomefreak> 3.5 == transtional to firefox
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes :)
<gnomefreak> and 2.0 and 3.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes :)
<gnomefreak> do we really need all of those since we dont have 2.0 is any ubuntu supported
<micahg> gnomefreak: hardy :)
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubot2> gnomefreak: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.19+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<micahg> !info firefox-2 hardy
<ubot2> micahg: firefox-2 (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.21~tb.21.308+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 8990 kB, installed size 26100 kB
<gnomefreak> default is 3.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, and?
<gnomefreak> 2.0 is still needed?
<micahg> gnomefreak: transitional
<micahg> gnomefreak: needed where?
<gnomefreak> are we every going to be able to clean it up a little since we are pushing 3.6 to all
<gnomefreak> should not need 3+ transitonal packages per release
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the stable packaging won't change, but maverick will
<gnomefreak> that is a lot of cruft
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.21~tb.21.308+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1  << "tb"?
<micahg> gnomefreak: not getting updates unless someone is feal really ambitious in their backporting :)
<gnomefreak> we dont need to backport the packages they should go to secuity i thought we decided
<micahg> gnomefreak: probably means took the patches from TB as they were the same gecko revision
<gnomefreak> good point
<micahg> gnomefreak: I meant patches
<micahg> gnomefreak: Firefox 2 is probably vulnerable to >100 CVEs
<gnomefreak> yeah good point
 * micahg is reminded of the need to backport fixes for TB in hardy, jaunty, and karmic...
<gnomefreak> hardy EOL 11.04 GUI)
<micahg> right
<gnomefreak> so does jaunty?
<gnomefreak> drop 2 releases in one month
<micahg> gnomefreak: karmic
<gnomefreak> karmic ==9.10
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> so when is jaunty EOL
<micahg> gnomefreak: end of october
<gnomefreak> ok than karmic+hardy EOL in 11.04
<gnomefreak> for our packages
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, then we can really start cleaning up :)
<gnomefreak> ok that is a good idea to look forward to in 11.04
<chrisccoulson> we'll have 2 more releases to support by then  ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but we can transition all the new stuff to dh7 and all the lucid tools :)
<chrisccoulson> that will be fun ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just a crazy thought, did anyone test the backports with apport?
<gnomefreak> yay i get another troll to my list this week
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i didn't, although it should carry on working as usual. i didn't change the apport hooks, and they are still named the same as the source package
<chrisccoulson> so they should just carry on working as normal
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, ok
<gnomefreak> will unity run on anything or is it just UNE
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it should run on anything with the graphics drivers to support it
<chrisccoulson> if you install it, then you have the option of logging in with a unity session from gdm
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it looks like it will but i havent installed it yet, cleaning up other packages atm
<gnomefreak> it seems to have very high mem usage from what i am hearing
<gnomefreak> ok be back going to install
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I wonder if the fix for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532246 (MFSA 2010-28) has anything to do with the epiphany issue...
<ubot2> jdstrand: Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #532246: NotPermitted
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i can't see that ;)
<jdstrand> well, me either, but maybe [reed] could help with that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm writing USN text. this is the mfsa: http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2010/mfsa2010-28.html
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm not sure if it's related. the bug i'm looking at doesn't look like it's plugin related (that's just an effect of the bug)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. fyi only...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> yay chromium update :)
 * gnomefreak needs to figure out what i have to do to get media keys to work
<gnomefreak> nevermind email works
<[reed]> jdstrand: yo, what's up?
<jdstrand> [reed]: hi! I thought a CVE fix might have caused a regression we are seeing, but we couldn't see the bug. chrisccoulson said he didn't think that was the case, so you can ignore me :)
<gnomefreak> now only if limewire did movies
<gnomefreak> i guess songbird is still having issues?
<[reed]> jdstrand: ok
<[reed]> jdstrand: let me know if you need access to the bug
<jdstrand> [reed]: thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - re bug 557275 - we don't really want to do that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557275 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "xulrunner + dynamic linker run-time bindings (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557275
<chrisccoulson> i commented on another bug yesterday which had a similar suggestion
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I saw your response to the other bug :), I was going to mark won't fix with your comment
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i can do that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 Now in Hardy/Lucid/Maverick | Help test the Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty and Karmic -- Caution is advised -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/ | Next Meeting: TBD
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/06/ffmpeg-getting-its-own-implementation-of-googles-vp8-codec.ars
<BUGabundo_DrWho> fta worse ! oracle bought apache??
<micahg> fta: saw that :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> is that a good thing?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_receives
<micahg> BUGabundo_DrWho: yes :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, bug #599928 came in. I cannot reproduce and this is something I explicitly test for
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599928 in firefox (Ubuntu) "cannot create a new folder/ link/ separator on the quick link bar (above the tabs and below the address line) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599928
<micahg> BUGabundo_DrWho: apparently Dr Who sent you into a time warp :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yep
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I've been rickroled
<micahg> jdstrand: use needs to restart firefox after the update
<micahg> *user
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i was thinking what micahg just said
 * micahg was going to comment later
<jdstrand> that's what I was thinking too
<chrisccoulson> those empty dialog boxes are tell-tale signs of the user having not restarted
<jdstrand> alright, I'm heading out for a while now for real
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and extensions patch of /u/l/firefox-3.6.3 is a good hint too :)
<micahg> *path
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, i didn't spot that
<ddecator> fta: i know it is, but they don't have a codename for FF 4.0 yet so i wasn't sure what to put. that can be changed quickly though, i just put something so i could make sure it would build.
<ddecator> fta: oh, that part...i never even noticed that changed :p
<ddecator> fixed that little issue, didn't see any others..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-30
<chrisccoulson> asac - when was firefox-2 installed by default?
<bobby_> Firefox 4.0 Beta - Will it include the updated Java engine, or will that be in later beta releases?
<kylehuff> anybody know if the firefox extension subsystem has a mechanism for packing an NPAPI plugin with the extension? (preferably isolated/private ala chromium)
<bobby_> Okay, anybody know when 4.0Build 1 is going to be in the daily PPA?
<kylehuff> toolkit bundle is the answer the first part of my question.. don't know how I missed that on the developer center..
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: firefox-2 as that package was never a default AFAIK, was firefox before hardy
<micahg> [reed]: around?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I think we need a Breaks: firefox-2 in hardy, now that I think about it, I agree we shouldn't transition people automatically as some people have certain apps that only work with firefox-2
<ddecator> aw, i can't connect to the sb servers..
<micahg> wfm
<ddecator> really?
 * ddecator tries again
<micahg> ddecator: which connection?
<ddecator> micahg: svn, trying to get-orig-source
<ddecator> ah, now it's working
 * micahg thinks firefox and thunderbird have memory leaks :(
<ddecator> the only time i have a problem with FF is when i have a lot of LP surfing to do
<ddecator> it gradually gets slower, but only after using LP a lot..
<micahg> ddecator: it was 2.2GB and when I reopened it, it was 890MB
<ddecator> micahg: whoa..
<vish> micahg: hehe , and i get angry when firefox reaches ~180MiB  ;p
<micahg> vish: I have about 15 tabs and 20 extensiosn
<micahg> *extensiosn
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> too late to type :P
<vish> micahg: woah! 15tabs , is my regular usage. there is some problem there then
<ddecator> only 1am for you :p
 * vish wonders how much memory micahg's sys has
<vish> i often end up leaving FF open for 1-2days and end up having 30-40 tabs , thats when it starts getting crazy and i restart
<vish> 14 extensions here , but they may be the good ones ;p
<vish> oh just noticed comment here >  http://www.conceivablytech.com/1572/products/mozilla-posts-firefox-4-0-beta-1/
<vish> I've had up to 40 tabs open in Firefox with 200 MB of memory used
<vish> ddecator: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/4.0b1-candidates/build1/
<vish> \o/
<ddecator> vish: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ddecator/firefox/update-firefox-to-4.0-20100629
<ddecator> ;)
<micahg> vish: 4GB :)
<vish> ah ha , i have only 2GB :)
<vish> ddecator: you've been hiding the goodies :/
<vish> ;p
<ddecator> vish: i'm using it right now, but it's the same as 3.7 so far, just the version changed (and it's supposedly a little more stable)
<vish> ddecator: you should have that up and running in a ppa ;)
<ddecator> vish: that's what the daily ppa is for :p
<vish> ddecator: apparently you are quicker that the dailies  :D
<vish> than*
<ddecator> vish: my fix was for the dailies :p
<ddecator> vish: i'm helping to keep them maintained, so micah asked me to get things ready for the version bump
<vish> ddecator: ooh , goody
<ddecator> huh, the pic on lifehacker shows that the beta is referred to as Minefield still on the Windows version...guess my little temporary workaround for the lack of a codename may be alright afterall :p
<vish> ddecator: i'v always been confused about one thing. if i want to use the current [distro stock]stable FF and use the daily ppa for FF3.7 , how do i not have it update other stable stuff? like xul..
 * micahg does that with apt-pinning
<ddecator> vish: like keeping FF for lucid untouched, but just having FF 3.7?
<vish> i'v pinned the mozilla-daily to 400
<vish> me checks the match
<vish> ddecator: yeah
<ddecator> vish: not sure, i like all of my mozilla stuff to be daily, so i've never looked into that :)
<vish> :)
<vish> micahg: i'v set the apt-pinning , > http://paste.ubuntu.com/457219/ , but still i see the xul update from the ppa, what am i doing wrong?
<vish> i get offered the xul 1.9.11~hg
<vish> 1.9.1.11~hg
<micahg> vish: on lucid you shouldn't have xulrunner-1.9.1 installed
<vish> micahg: oh , i think its a remnant from the pre-alpha lucid!
<vish> micahg: so , i should be safe , if i can remove 1.9.1 and leave xul 1.9.2?
<micahg> vish: yes, just watch your first upgrade to make sure you don't get anything else
<vish> cool! ..
<vish> micahg: neat , thanks.. but out of curiosity , why isnt xulrunner-1.9.1  not being removed when FF3.5 was installed in alpha-Lucid?
<vish> which i guess installed xulrunner-1.9.2
<micahg> vish: we never transitioned away from ti
<micahg> *it
 * vish now confused.. 
<vish> anyway.. removed xulrunner-1.9.1  :D
<micahg> vish: I'll explain later when I'm awake ;)
<vish> micahg: yeah sure, knowing its late for you now, i didnt probe now :)
<ddecator> wow, sb built first try..
<BUGabundo_remote> morning! unleash the screw driver in you!!
<jtv> asac: we're getting a question from someone who wants to translate an XPI-based project in Launchpad...  Perhaps you could add a quick note about how you convert XPIPO back to XPI?  The question is at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/116038
<Olap> quick question: is firefox-4.0b2pre being built yet?
<vish> Olap: quick ans: no ;)
<Olap> such a shame, looking forward to it
<BUGabundo_remote> we are already in beta 2?
<BUGabundo_remote> sooo 3.7 is just changing branding?
<BUGabundo_remote> I need to make new profiles for 3.6 and 4.x
<BUGabundo_remote> alt+NUM stop working in 3.6 and 3.7 profile is slowwwwww
<gnomefreak> anyone know why firefox-3.7 has a bookmarks please in menu and one on the far right side to the right of the search box
<Olap> in preperation for 4.0 where they'll remove the toolbar
<gnomefreak> the next build should be reversioned 4.0
<gnomefreak> atm it is still there
<gnomefreak> seems all builds failed last night so we were not able to get it reversioned yet
<gnomefreak> Olap: i cant get browser to respond atm but take a look at the related titles on the right the first and second one
<gnomefreak> http://www.helium.com/items/1833740-what-to-expect-from-firefox-40
<gnomefreak> Olap: seems it will be gone
 * gnomefreak gonna miss home and stop
<gnomefreak> they are not what they said they are :(
<Olap> nothing is yet
<Olap> seems to change layout daily
<Olap> hopefully the 4.0 tree should settle out
<gnomefreak> yay OOo 3.2
<fta2> damn, my connection at home is not stable today
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi!
<chrisccoulson> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you happen to see bug #600158 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600158 in firefox (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to firefox 3.6 java plugin and flash plugin do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600158
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, not yet. i'm working on bug 600022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600022 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "package firefox 3.0.19 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600022
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure. curious on the progress on that one to (that was my next question)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: btw, that first can't be that widespread cause, again, can't reproduce and these are things we specifically tested for
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm almost ready to upload a fix. the conffile handling is getting quite complicated though, so it's taking a little while to get right
<chrisccoulson> i want to ensure we don't end up with conffile prompts during the upgrade really
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool. would you mind if I cleaned out the appropriate hardy bits from the ppa (including webkit)?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: oh yes, that is tantamount
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think we can do that now
<jdstrand> alright, I do it
<jdstrand> I'll
<chrisccoulson> for the person with the flash issue, we should maybe ask him to try a longer timeout
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i will create a wiki page with a list of test sequences we should test to make sure the conffile handling works correctly
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload the updated package now anyway
<jdstrand> k
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: 3.7 will be changing versions :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ik
<chrisccoulson> the builders can't be very busy, my uploads are at the front of the queue already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: might have another bug :(, I'm going to try to get more information
<chrisccoulson> micahg - bug 600158 by any chance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600158 in firefox (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to firefox 3.6 java plugin and flash plugin do not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600158
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes :)
<chrisccoulson> he should probably try adjusting the timeout
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 45 seconds should be enough for most apps though
<micahg> I'll ask
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> When will we see Firefox 4.0b2? :D
<micahg> Milos_SD: maybe tonight
<Milos_SD> great :D
<micahg> Milos_SD: or at least 4.0b2pre :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand / micahg - some test sequences for update - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/Bug600022 :)
<chrisccoulson> if you get bored ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - seems the flash issue is not unique to hardy
<chrisccoulson> die flash die
<Dimmuxx> what flash issue?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, is there much we can do when third party packages break our security updates?
<chrisccoulson> i've seen 2 bugs now which are caused by ubuntuzilla
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no, not really. not unless upstream has a patch we can apply
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you might ask asac how he would handle that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and I'll test the new package in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we should do a similar test on Jaunty for FF3.6.6 since there are 2 versions on the system
<micahg> s/are/might be/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we should (although firefox-2 was removed from those)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, but there's firefox-3.0 and firefox-3.5
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - we'll need to do a corresponding upload of apturl btw
<chrisccoulson> (as i've moved the preferences back to /etc/firefox-3.0)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i'm going to work very late tonight
<chrisccoulson> i only got 2 hours sleep last night ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you should totally leave early! you did a great job :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: after I verify ff and apturl on hardy, you ok with me publishing them?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yes please, they should be good to go now :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, I am on vacation tomorrow through monday. please ask mdeslaur or kees to handle any emergency fixes before I am back
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. hopefully there won't be any more ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: but I'll get these out today
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no, I don't think so. and the one issue was really pretty minor imo
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, micahg: awesome job guys :)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks to you too :)
<micahg> jdstrand: can we publish Seamonkey in Lucid without the rest or should they all go out at once?
<chrisccoulson> and thanks to micahg for helping out too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: np, wish I could've helped more
<micahg> jdstrand: yeah, thanks for all the help with this transition
<jdstrand> micahg: sure. it's universe. you tell me what to publish and I'll push it (mind you, I don't typically do testing for universe stuff, so I rely on you guys)
<jdstrand> oh sure
<jdstrand> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think, if I get the changelog for Lucid, should we push that out today?
<micahg> oh wait, it probably won't build until EOD
<chrisccoulson> micahg - re bug 512937 - as kees pointed out to me on a similar report last night, these bugs are actually breakage caused by people using ubuntuzilla. i'm going to close it for now unless you think there's anything we should be doing to work around it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 512937 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] package firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox doesn't exist. (affects: 26) (dups: 5) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512937
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind if we publish seamonkey in lucid first - the other releases haven't seen an update for a long time anyway, so it doesn't make much difference
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah , it does seem to be because of Ubuntuzilla
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we could probably work around it in the postinst by checking if the symlink is diverted before creating the alternative
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll see if I can push the Lucid branch up soon
<chrisccoulson> and then logging a big warning to the console ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed, but do we want to?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. it probably wouldn't be difficult to check, but then having the installation fail gives users a way of knowing that they've done something which has broken their firefox install
<chrisccoulson> so it might be ok as it is
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: what is the trick with apturl? it used to work sproadically on hardy, but now I am having problems. apturl.js is getting pulled in, cause I see it in about:config. do I need another package installed or something?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Seamonkey will have to be tomorrow, I have to get some other stuff done today
<jdstrand> micahg: feel free to ping mdeslaur or kess on seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - hmm, i'm not too sure about apturl
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: does 'firefox apt:dpkg' work for you?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I get the 'I don't have a protocol handler for (apt)' type message...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i just don't get any error message when i try that
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is goofy I tell you. if I install the one in hardy release, it works, then if I upgrade to what is in the ppa now, it works. if I just install from the ppa, it didn't work
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm publishing as is
<jdstrand> if people want to file a bug, they can...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why it behaves like that :/
<jdstrand> no-- it has always been flaky on hardy. I thought you might know. thanks anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why did you change the version to 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1~9.04.1?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i thought that is what we agreed last week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it's actually ubuntu2 backported, not ubuntu1, that's why I did 1.09.04.1
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but ubuntu2 is still in -proposed. we can always bump the version number later on if it is copied to -updates before we release
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit awkward ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> really, we just need some builds though so we can start the TCK :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> the bug traffic is still quite low after the upgrade
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed, I hope that's a good sign :)
<chrisccoulson> but i've been reading threads on ubuntuforums from users complaining that 3.6.6 is really slow :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also seem to have a memory leak in 3.6.x
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have to dig deeper later this month...there's just so much to do :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there is. a few people have mentioned that performance is really bad on maverick too, but i've not tried that yet
 * micahg is out for a bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would it be ok for jdstrand to publish thunderbird 3.0.5 to lucid if he has time?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i'll finish up my thunderbird fixes for maverick for upload on Friday
<jdstrand> micahg: I do not have time. I have not tested them at all and have other updates I am publishing today. if it can't wait til next week, ask mdeslaur or kees
<micahg> jdstrand: no, there's just 1, Lucid
<micahg> jdstrand: k, I'll ping someone tomorrow then
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> micahg, chrisccoulson: fyi, I let the security team know you may ask to publish thunderbird. However, we typically won't publish on Friday, so if they are unable to get to it tomorrow, I will get to it early next week
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks. yeah, i'm reluctant to do a friday release, especially after already having a panic once this week ;)
<jdstrand> micahg, chrisccoulson: in other words, they will prioritize based on severity of CVEs and the work they are currently doing (like normal)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: heh. you did great man :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<micahg> thanks jdstrand
 * micahg never likes the idea of releasing production stuff on Friday 
<Dimmuxx> micahg: will you put 4.0b1 build 1 here https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-beta? Or will it be a more official beta ppa?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: more official probably
<micahg> Dimmuxx: probably not till the weekend though
<Dimmuxx> okay cool :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-01
<ddecator> well, FF 4 will need some patch updates (building the latest build)
<micahg> ddecator: gfi, I'm not merging tonight
<ddecator> micahg: i figured, just wanted to see if any more work needed to be done
<ddecator> just two patch updates, not as bad as i thought :)
<micahg> ddecator:  line 55 in rules for the firefox merge doesn't look right
<ddecator> micahg: it's not, i did that temporarily so it would build, wasn't sure what you guys wanted to do since there isn't a codename yet
<ddecator> line 64 isn't right either
<ddecator> still no changes to the ui :(
<ddecator> micahg: anyway yah, i wasn't sure what to do with that part and you weren't on when i was working on it, i can easily change it once i know the best thing to do
<ddecator> the latest build is still the "Mozilla Developer Preview" :/
<chrisccoulson> [reed], we're getting a lot of reports from users saying they can't view flash content since we rolled out 3.6.6 (they are told that the flash plugin has crashed) - have you got any suggestions for what i can ask these users to try?
<gnomefreak> bot is back up?
<gnomefreak> motorhead has a song "Fuck Metallica"  :(
<philinux> Hi, I'm an ubuntu forums mod. I wondered if there are any plans to update the default bookmarks for Maverick?
<chrisccoulson> philinux, can you be more specific?
<chrisccoulson> "update"?
<philinux> Hi Chris, the default ubuntu bookmarks could do with bit of a makeover. They are currently 1. ubuntulinux.org
<philinux> 2. ubuntulinux.org/wiki/frontpage
<philinux> 3. answers.launchpad
<philinux> 4. debian.org
<philinux> I was going to raise a bug but 23meg thought this issue had come up recently somewhere
<philinux> Hi, Chris did that make any sense
<chrisccoulson> philinux, if you want to get my attention, you should probably highlight me ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm still unsure of what you're suggesting. do you have a suggestion for what to do with the bookmarks?
<philinux> I'm a newbie at irc how do I do that
<chrisccoulson> (giving the bookmarks a makeover is a little bit vague)
<chrisccoulson> philinux, use my IRC name in your message (chrisccoulson)
<philinux> @chrisccoulson Well a starter might be to include a link to ubuntuforums.org, medibuntu and restrricted formats
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<philinux> Chrisccoulson, Do I raise a bug against Firefox?
<chrisccoulson> philinux, yes please
<philinux> Chrisccoulson, Would I use ubuntu-bug firefox from the livecd?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should work
<philinux> Chrisccoulson, Ok will do that. Do you think the current links are ok?
<philinux> They've been the same for ages
<jcastro> they could use a redo probably
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, could we add bookmarks to community maintained sites such as medibuntu?
<chrisccoulson> (i'm not sure who to ask)
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jcastro> philinux: I recommend getting a shortlist of what you think should be on there
<jcastro> I am not sure if it's a good idea to recommend a non-ubuntu maintained site on there
<philinux> jcastro, When the forums are back I'll post a thread in Maverick testing forum.
<jcastro> philinux: I'm following the bookmark thread
<jcastro> though imo the new installer option for the non-free stuff and the codec installer that we've been shipping for years now handles most of that
<philinux> jcastro, I stirred up a can of worms suggesting a desktop browser link lol.
<jcastro> heh, it happens
<philinux> jcastro, The problem is even with the codec installer etc we still get lots of support threads re dvd playback, flash and java.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> philinux: ok so I'll work with you when you get a short list of recommended bookmarks and we'll go from there
<jcastro> then we'll propose something in a bug
<philinux> Anywho, thanks for the advice I'll get a shortlist and raise a bug. Anything to help new converts from the other side ;)
 * JoeMaverickSett is away: Leave A Message! I'll get back to you!
 * JoeMaverickSett is back (gone 00:01:24)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want me to submit the rebuilds for gjs after I test them?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes please
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> have you been following the bug mail today? it's gone pretty quiet with the exception of flash and java issues :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I wonder if Firefox is disabling Flash 9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: as for Java, I'm not sure, did you test the sun-java-6 plugin?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about that, but the original reporter of that bug said he was seeing the message saying that the flash plugin had crashed
<chrisccoulson> and i went on youtube for an hour or so this morning, and it is pretty crashy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, in Hardy?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we tested the sun-java6 plugin (that's the only one that really works properly on hardy)
<chrisccoulson> we're going to bump the priority of the plugin that works in an update later
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i tested flash out in hardy
<chrisccoulson> brb
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, can you try adobe-flashplugin from partner?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's the one i tried
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, weird, that's flash 10 and should be better...
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: fyi, there's a new security update of chromium in progress (with 11 new sec fixes)
<fta> that's .99
<mdeslaur> fta2: I'm off today, let me know where it is, and I'll upload it to -proposed tomorrow
<fta_> mdeslaur, it's not out yet (.99), and we already have .86 in the pipe for lucid (meaning upstream is releasing faster than we can process)..
<fta_> most probably something we should improve
<mdeslaur> fta_: at UDS we talked about trying to set up a way to automatically build and publish packages when google releases theirs.
<mdeslaur> fta_: but, we'd have to figure out a way to get it tested
<fta_> mdeslaur, that's what i've been doing for a while with my bot
<mdeslaur> fta_: maybe the tech board could be asked to waive the week-long waiting period for it to go from -proposed to -updates
<fta> sorry, my router keeps crashing
<fta> <mdeslaur> fta_: but, we'd have to figure out a way to get it tested
<fta> <fta_> mdeslaur, that's what i've been doing for a while with my bot
<fta> <fta_> i auto fetch and build all their releases within a few hours
<fta> I didn't get anything else
<justemoa> hi
<justemoa> do you know how i can start firefox without add-ons ?
<micahg> justemoa: firefox -safe-mode
<justemoa> @micahg > mhh,doesn't work. I installed it in the folder /opt
<micahg> justemoa: we don't support that
<micahg> justemoa: we only support our packages
<justemoa> ok
<justemoa> thanks
<micahg> justemoa: if you want to use the upstream version try #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<justemoa> i will install the package
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: if you get a chance, just upload Thunderbird to Maverick, I'll upload the fixes next week, they shouldn't hold back release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure if you got my last message, i think i was disconnected
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we need to completely backport google-gadgets?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know if we should
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i did the update for Lucid, but there was ABI breakage
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and see if i can get the current version in jaunty working with xul192
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you might be able to find the xul192 commits in the google code browser
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my comment about thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i didn't
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, just upload Thunderbird to Maverick, I'll upload the fixes next week, they shouldn't hold back release
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll try and do that before i go to sleep tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try to have Seamonkey changelog tonight for Maverick/Lucid so that you can upload tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since I can't access the bug reports for the CVEs, I'm not sure how to backport the fixes for TB2, I'll have to chat with [reed]
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't view those either
<BUGabundo> fta 7.2% http://feeds.ziffdavisenterprise.com/~r/RSS/google_watch/~3/_iZq1aDIjHY/google_chrome_creeps_to_72_worldwide_browser_share.html
<BUGabundo> LOL http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Wulffmorgenthaler/~3/xfAp3ocH2jI/strip.aspx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-02
<buckethead> Hi guys.. Are you planning on pushing tbird 3.1 and 3.2 to the PPA anytime soon?
<ddecator> 3.1 is high on the list after the firefox backport is fully complete (not sure if all of the kinks have been worked out yet)
<ddecator> not sure about 3.2
<ddecator> we still have to get the Firefox daily up to 4.0
<buckethead> Isn't 3.7=4.0?
<buckethead> I installed it in a hurry to see all the UI love and "Oh ... Not linux" Crap!
<buckethead> I would offer to help, but I'm pretty sure I'm not smart enough.
<ddecator> yah, it's basically the same so far, they just bumped the version up, but now it won't build until we get the ppa updated (it's almost done, just need to figure a couple of minor things out)
<ddecator> packaging and patching is definitely growing on me (in a good way)
<micahg> ddecator: cool
<micahg> [reed]: ping
<[reed]> micahg: pong
<[reed]> micahg: sorry, was detached from freenode for a few days due to a laptop restart ;)
<micahg> [reed]: how do I backport the fixes for TB2 when I can't see the CVE bugs?
<[reed]> silly iwlagn driver
<micahg> [reed]: heh, np
<[reed]> you should not be backporting stuff yourself
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> TB2
<[reed]> hum
<[reed]> why can't you all upgrade them?
<micahg> [reed]: right :), we were only going to backport the non JS fixes
<micahg> [reed]: the theory is that there are only 1 or 2 bugs per release that need backporting, the experience is really different between 2.x and 3.x
<[reed]> eh, I don't think your theory is right
 * micahg goes to look at the CVEs for 3.0.5
<micahg> [reed]: sorry, my ISP seems to have an issue with mozilla.org :(
<[reed]> it's mzima, right?
<micahg> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> run an mtr report
<micahg> [reed]: can't find the ip
<[reed]> mtr -r ns1.mozilla.org
<[reed]> mtr -r 63.245.208.161
<micahg> [reed]: gets to the end of RCNs network and stops
<[reed]> can you pastebin?
<micahg> [reed]: there's nothing after the RCN border router
<[reed]> hmm
<micahg> [reed]: I think it's an issue with my ISP
<micahg> or rather with one of their peers
<[reed]> yes, probably mzima
<micahg> [reed]: I think you're right...it looks like almost all of the CVEs this time are for the rendering engine
<[reed]> TB2 is 1.9.0, right?
<[reed]> or is it 1.8.1?
<micahg> [reed]: how stable has 3.1 been?
<micahg> [reed]: 1.8.1
<[reed]> yeah, that's not going to happen
<[reed]> check crash-stats
<micahg> [reed]: not asking you to do it :)(
<[reed]> I know, but I can tell how likely you are to be able to do backports
<[reed]> :)
<micahg> it would make updates easier if all 5 releases were on 3.1 :)
<micahg> [reed]: ah, ok
<[reed]> 3.1 is on 1.9.2?
<[reed]> or 1.9.1
<micahg> [reed]: yes
<[reed]> yes to which
 * micahg is blocked from all mozilla sites :( will check tomorrow
<micahg> [reed]: 1.9.2
<[reed]> yeah, it's being owrked on
<[reed]> worked
<[reed]> our network engineer is rerouting
<micahg> [reed]: k
<[reed]> ah, try now?
<micahg> \o/
<micahg> [reed]: still more crashes than 3.0.5
<[reed]> well, that's relative
<[reed]> why don't you contact the TB drivers?
<[reed]> tb-drivers@mozilla.org
<[reed]> ask them what you should do
<[reed]> they would know the best
<micahg> [reed]: k, I'll discuss with chrisccoulson_ in the morning and probably do that then
<[reed]> ok
<micahg> [reed]: thanks
<micahg> [reed]: at least the FF major update in hardy seems to be going mostly well
<[reed]> cool
<asac> jcastro: there?
<aleth> hi! is this the right place to ask about problems with firefox sync?
<aleth> (in particular, a problem that showed up around the time i upgraded to lucid)
<gnomefreak> yay launchpad speed up :)
<jcastro> asac: here
<philinux> jcastro, started new thread re firefox bookmarks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522006
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's Friday, should we push out TB3.0.5?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for maverick?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: eh, I was thinking Lucid
<micahg> Maverick if you have time :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. i didn't get round to uploading it to maverick last night
<chrisccoulson> i can do that now though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it doesn't look like it'll be easy to backport fixes to TB2 as most of the CVEs this time look applicable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: reed suggesting e-mailing the tb-drivers for advice, should I do that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, please do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll CC you
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, tb uploading now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I cc asac too?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what about lucid should I ping the security team?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - could do, but i'm not sure releasing to lucid on friday evening is such a good idea ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know, I was thinking the same thing, especially before a holiday weekend, there's one major crash that's fixed, but there's a note to use the security PPA in it, so I guess we can wait for Monday?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the security team off on MOnday too?
<chrisccoulson> i shall be here on monday, there's no holiday in the UK
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but aren't all the security people in the US?
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, the next release was tagged upstream for SM, TB, and FF :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll get those in over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll update the branches over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> that's what i meant to say ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, k, I should have upload rights on Tuesday, so I can hopefully take care of Maverick :)
<micahg> mdeslaur: does this look right for Seamonkey changelog? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458400/
<mdeslaur> micahg: sure, looks okay to me
<micahg> mdeslaur: thanks, does that changelog need to/should it go in the development release
<mdeslaur> micahg: yeah, if possible
<micahg> mdeslaur: k, will do, thanks
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i'm not sure how busy you are, but we could do with a sun-java6 update for hardy to fix a problem with the FF3.6 rollout (bug 600642)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600642 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "[Hardy] Firefox upgrade to 3.6.6 breaks Java plugin (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600642
<chrisccoulson> the updated package is already in the PPA
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sure, let me take a look
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: SM2.0.5 changelogs with CVEs are in the Lucid/head branches
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-03
<gnomefreak> micahg: xul2.0? if so yay!
<micahg> gnomefreak: I didn't merge it yet, will do Sat night
<micahg> so, sun night will probably be the first build
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok but havent seen any update ina  day or 2 on the mozilla packages
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, that's why
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: i just sent an email i got from a user to the mailing list
<micahg> gnomefreak: is it urgent?
<gnomefreak> once i get the email to let it go through i will
<gnomefreak> micahg: no transations for 3.6 IIRC
<gnomefreak> translations
<gnomefreak> I've a translation of firefox 3.6 in friulian
<micahg> gnomefreak: ugh, ok, well, I can't look into that right now, will look sat night
<gnomefreak> i didnt expect you to i would have thought chris would have liked to know since i thought he did more ont he translation end
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, I'm off for tonight, I'll be on tomorrow night
<micahg> gnomefreak: I hope he enjoys the weekend :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: ill be here a bit longer have a good night
<micahg> gnomefreak: thanks
<bobby_> Okay, anyone know when FF4.0 nightlies are coming to the PPA? I can't install from the .tar.bz2 file :(
<ddecator_> bobby_: hopefully tomorrow night
<ddecator_> bobby_: at this point, there aren't really any differences from 3.7 yet
<bobby_> Actually, wasn't the Jaegar (or whatever it is called, so many random names), JS engine updated when the went to 4.0 nightlies?
<ddecator_> i don't think it's included yet, not from what i can tell
<bobby_> Oh okay... I thought it was... I was wondering why it was so slow...  :P, yeah the current engine is really... Far behind Chrome and Opera :(
<ddecator_> dang, songbird rolled back to 1.9.0a...
<bobby_> Why?
<ddecator_> not sure, but now i have to update the branch -_-
<bobby_> lol
<bobby_> I can hear the fireworks going :D, I guess that is my cue to get to bed. Cya later.
<ddecator_> anyway, the FF 4 branch is almost ready, we just need to figure out what to do about it not having a codename yet
<gnomefreak> anyone here that i can remove from channel? i would like to test my changes to my "ops" script
<kylehuff> gnomefreak: sure, go for it..
<gnomefreak> kylehuff: thanks
<kylehuff> np
<gnomefreak> well shit
<gnomefreak> kylehuff: sorry my changes didnt take it seems
<gnomefreak> be back
<gnomefreak> ok that sucks. i cant find the problem :(
<gnomefreak> kbrosnan: thanks for letting me test
<gnomefreak> also found a way to get my bookmarks toolbar back
<gnomefreak> kylehuff: that was for you
<kylehuff> roger, and np
<Milos_SD> When can we espect Firefox 4.0b2pre?
<Milos_SD> or any version of Firefox 4?
<ddecator> Milos_SD: hopefully tonight
<Milos_SD> is that the answer everyday? I aksed that few days ago, and got the same answer :D
<ddecator> i just updated the branch with some patch changes i had to make a couple days ago, hopefully it will get reviewed tonight and we can decide what to do about it not having a codename yet, the rest is already set
<Milos_SD> cool :)
<ddecator> Milos_SD: heh, well micah has been busy, but he said yesterday he plans to review it tonight. if it doesn't build tonight, it will at least be updated and should build tomorrow
<Milos_SD> thanks for the answer :)
<ddecator> no problem :)
<gnomefreak> right now 3.7 is pretty much there
<ddecator> yah, they're still pretty much the same
<gnomefreak> be back. phone
<ddecator> i think a lot of people expected jaegermonkey, which isn't in 4.0 yet (from what i can tell)
<ddecator> alright, gotta go do some work, i'll be back tonight to help figure out the FF 4.0 stuff
<gnomefreak> ddecator: have fun
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-04
<ddecator> dang, XR2.0 isn't building..
<LLStarks> yo
<LLStarks> is there anything like palemoon for linux?
<ddecator> i don't even know what palemoon is tbh
<LLStarks> architecture optimized firefox
<ddecator> note to self: XR 2.0 failed to build due to xulrunner-2.0-testsuite missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0*/components/libMyService.so)
<ddecator> that's what i need to talk to micah about. right now though, dinner
<ddecator> evenin' micahg
<micahg> hi ddecator
<ddecator> micahg: i pulled the latest XR 2.0 earlier and tried to build it. after updating two patches, it failed near the end due to a missing "libMyService.so" file
<micahg> ddecator: what folder is it in?
<ddecator> micahg: supposed to be in debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0*/components/libMyService.so
<ddecator> it was trying to build the testsuite
<micahg> ddecator: see if the file is in the build directory
<micahg> if not, drop it from the testuite.install file
<ddecator> micahg: ok, thanks
<ddecator> micahg: i've had to remove 3 things from the testsuite.install file so far, and it just failed from a fourth missing. does that seem right or do you think it's something upstream that is going to be fixed?
<micahg> ddecator: what are the 4 files?
<ddecator> libMyService.so, libtestdynamic.so, TestFactory, TestServMgr (might be more, those are just what i've run into so far)
<ddecator> micahg: ^
<micahg> ddecator: well, a lot of code was just merged, maybe that affected it
<ddecator> micahg: so just comment them out for now?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah
<ddecator> micahg: k, will do
<ddecator> that worked :)
<ddecator> hm, they built but FF 4 is broken :(
<micahg> ddecator: you might be missing some files on install
<ddecator> micahg: any idea how i can tell?
<micahg> ddecator: compare debian/tmp/ to debian/xulrunner-2.0/
<ddecator> micahg: well some of the dirs are different, i'm guessing they aren't supposed to be exactly the same?
<micahg> ddecator: some of the files are installed in Firefox, but most are installed in xulrunner
 * micahg needs to make Firefox all in one
<ddecator> micahg: well i'm not really sure what differences i should be looking for tbh. debian/tmp/ has more files than debian/xulrunner-2.0/
<micahg> ddecator: check components for new fils
<micahg> *files
<ddecator> micahg: aha
<ddecator> micahg: 11 items in /tmp that aren't in /xulrunner-2.0
<micahg> ddecator: how many of those are in firefox-4.0
<ddecator> micahg: i don't see any of them in the components for firefox-4.0
<micahg> ddecator: it's components that are missing?
<ddecator> micahg: there are 11 files in debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b2pre/components that aren't in debian/xulrunner-2.0/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b2pre/components or in debian/firefox-4.0/usr/lib/firefox-4.0b2pre/components
<micahg> ddecator: k, what files?
<ddecator> micahg: httpd.js, httpd.manifest, libmozgnome.so, libnkgnomevfs.so, libxpcomsample.so, nsSample.js, nsSample.manifest, reftest-cmdline.js, reftest-cmdline.manifest, tp-cmdline.js, tp-cmdline.manifest
<micahg> ddecator: the .js files are installed w/Firefox
<ddecator> micahg: ok
<micahg> ddecator: libmozgnome.so, libnkgnomevfs.so, are in xul-gnome-support
<ddecator> micahg: ah, that makes sense
<micahg> nsSample.js is in the testsuite, and the .manifest version should go in tehre as well
<micahg> ddecator: same for reftest and tp -cmdline
<ddecator> micahg: so everything is accounted for..
<micahg> ah, same for httpd
<micahg> ddecator: well, the .manifest files are missing in the tesuite
<micahg> *testsuite
<ddecator> micahg: oh, i thought you meant those were included. i can add those, but i don't have the testsuite installed anyway :(
<micahg> ddecator: right, but it tries to build it, doesn't it
<ddecator> micahg: right
 * micahg just had to create a local stock reply for pre-karmic apport crash creatio
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i added those .manifest files to the testsuite.install
<micahg> ddecator: so it should work now :)
<ddecator> micahg: ...wait what?
<micahg> ddecator: oh, right, FF wasn't working
<micahg> ddecator: check the firefox install for missing manifest files
<ddecator> micahg: haha, alright
<ddecator> micahg: hm, browser.manifest sounds important :p
<micahg> heh
 * micahg had a build in a PPA that was waiting for 30 hrs
<ddecator> micahg: the firefox-4.0.install file uses wildcards to install all *.js and all *.xpt files, should i just add one to install all *.manifest files?
<micahg> ddecator: do they all match .js files?
<ddecator> micahg: right now, browser.manifest is the only one
<micahg> ddecator: k, then go for it
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing. and are the builders backed up that bad?
<micahg> ddecator: archive rebuild in progress
<ddecator> micahg: oooooh
 * ddecator is rebuilding XR and FF
<micahg> ddecator: I needed to test build gjs as pbuilder doesn't like me ATM
<ddecator> micahg: still having trouble with it not pulling from the right places?
<micahg> ddecator: it's not pulling -security updates
<ddecator> micahg: ah, right
<micahg> or even -updates
<ddecator> i don't use pbuilder, so i have no idea why it wouldn't :/
<ddecator> micahg: broke some of my add-ons, but it's working now :)
<ddecator> micahg: alright, pushed to lp. i'm guessing i'll have to reformat some things (commits, etc.) but it's all up-to-date, just fyi
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'll have a look
<micahg> ddecator: I'll have to review tomorrow as I'm going to sleep soon
<micahg> ddecator: or rather later today :0
<micahg> :)
<ddecator> micahg: no problem, that's what i figured :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-27
<cyphermox> fta, correct there are issues due to gnome-desktop3-data, and possibly also evolution-exchange
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  how are you today?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I merged your Messaging Menu pull request last week - thanks for that. :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm good!
<chrisccoulson> i might do some more on that later. i was stuck this morning trying to figure out how to fix a firefox regression
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gotcha, no worries
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<ejat> :P
<fta> micahg, hi, ch security update expected soon
<fta> M12
<BUGabundo> fta: why does this fail? http://www.ro.me/
<fta> fail how?
<BUGabundo> We are very sorry, but “3 Dreams of Black” is an experiment and unfortunately does not currently function on every configuration. It appears that your computer's graphics card doesn't support WebGL technology. You can find more details for troubleshooting here and obtain a list of recommended graphics cards.
<BUGabundo> 14.0.803.0 (Developer Build 90472 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> ffuuuuuuuuuuuu
<fta> BUGabundo, chrome://gpu/
<BUGabundo> Canvas: Hardware accelerated
<BUGabundo> 3D CSS: Hardware accelerated
<BUGabundo> Compositing: Hardware accelerated
<BUGabundo> WebGL: Hardware accelerated
<BUGabundo> WebGL multisampling: Hardware accelerated
<fta> hm, should work then
<BUGabundo> that's why I'm asking
<BUGabundo> tried a new profile
<BUGabundo> same
<BUGabundo> GPU maybe?
<fta> maybe. did you try the webgl demos?
<BUGabundo> no
<fta> you should :)
<micahg> fta: thanks
<BUGabundo> link ?
<fta> damn, i opened mplayer, boom, X froze. that webgl thing was h/w accelerated
<BUGabundo> ahahaahaah
<fta> and of course, i lost all the indicators
<gnomefreak> how do you back-up bookmarks in ff5
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-28
<BUGabundo> oh the moon is high, the pillow is bellow, time to shut, those that blink so
<BUGabundo> nite
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/06/firefox-update-policy-the-enterprise-is-wrong-not-mozilla.ars
<fta> hm.. it's quiet everywhere, i wonder if there's a sprint or something this week
<ejat> :)
<micahg> fta: platform rally
<fta> micahg, oh, ok.
<fta> i wonder if it's too early to drop all references to chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<micahg> fta: sure, lucid had the transitional package already
<fta> is 1y enough?
<micahg> fta: you just need to worry about upgrade paths and the package was only needed for lucid itself since the nonfree was made transitional during the lucid cycle IIRC
<fta> hm, chromium is still a virtual package in -bsu / maverick
<micahg> fta: right, we goofed on that one :(
<micahg> umm, actually, no it's not, just in lucid
<fta> i checked, it's there
<micahg> I don't see it in the maverick source version
<micahg> !info chromium maverick
 * micahg kicks ubot2 
<fta> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=chromium
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> silly virtual package
<micahg> fta: did you want to take over the binary as transitional to chromium-browser?
<fta> well, i just wanted to prevent the browser bugs from ending in the game bts
<micahg> fta: I think that should be fine, the intent was to allow chromium to take over
<micahg> fta: the binary has no rdepends in maverick, so I think the lucid transitional package counts as its final stand
<fta> is a provides enough?
<micahg> fta: hmm, Debian switched the main binary to chromium
<micahg> fta: depends on your goal, provides is enough if other apps depend on it, but it might not show up in searches properly
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: things are good!  I'm about to record a screencast demo-ing my read-only EDS integration.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://askubuntu.com/questions/50931/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-thunderbird/ ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah! :)  Will this bundle Unity and Messaging extensions too?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, only for oneiric (which has 5.0 already)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: fantastic! :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm still trying to figure out the dbusmenu bug atm though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there anything I can do to help debug bug 779005, I have it happening again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779005 in wxwidgets2.8 "package wx2.8-headers (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: no se puede instalar una nueva versión de `/usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/afterstd.h': No existe el fichero o el directorio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779005
<micahg> ugh, bug 779905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779905 in firefox "when sessionmanager restors a session with more than one winow, only the first window gets a global menu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779905
<chrisccoulson> micahg, is there a reliable way to trigger it?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think i've figured out the indicator bug \o/
<chrisccoulson> (just testing a patch now)
<chrisccoulson> that will unblock the messaging menu stuff landing ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nice! :D
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not that I know of, is there something I can run to ask why it's showing the internal menu?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's only 2 ways the internal menu will show
<chrisccoulson> if the menu fails to register with the panel service (which would be a unity bug)
<chrisccoulson> or if my extension doesn't get notified of a window open, although i'm not sure if that's even possible
<chrisccoulson> and it only happens on start?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think so
<micahg> maybe on resume, the window is spawned and doesn't notify the extension (if that makes any sense)
<chrisccoulson> well, we subsribe to those notifications right away, and then check for existing windows
<chrisccoulson> the only thing i can suggest is to rebuild it with some printf's in to try and work out what is going on
<chrisccoulson> but i don't really have time to look at that atm, thunderbird is a higher priority than firefox for me
<pandote> hello
<pandote> link to install firefox 5 in ubuntu 10.10??
<micahg> pandote: see /topic
<pandote> thx
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, are you familiar with tags in bzr?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no, sorry.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah. i use it when doing release milestones
<chrisccoulson> eg, "bzr tag 0.6" to tag a commit as the 0.6 release :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, cool, similar to git.  That's handy.  Will do for the extensions.  Thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/lp799878/revision/315 fixes tbird btw \o/
<chrisccoulson> so i shall get these landed today
<m_conley> woo!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you'll likely get some more merge proposals tomorrow ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yay!  With what?
<m_conley> yep, thanks all - great work on TB5!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, bug 733488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733488 in messagingmenu-extension "Users want to be able to select which folders receive indications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733488
<m_conley> cripes, wrong channel
<chrisccoulson> my indicator is always blue now, because i get like, 10 mails a minute ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - do you have a second to try my EDS add-on?
<micahg> mine is blue because it's broke :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, congrats on 5.0 btw ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: (if you have any Evolution contacts)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. can i get the messaging menu stuff uploaded first though? :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sure, go ahead.  Let me know when you're ready to give it a shot.
<fta> micahg, asac: does arm support cups?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<micahg> fta: I haven't personally tried it, but it does build for it, so I would think so
<fta> well, it's causing the arm ftbfs, like missing symbols in libcups, so i disabled it on arm
<micahg> orly? :(
<fta> bug 803107 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803107 in chromium-browser "12.0.742.91 -> 12.0.742.112" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803107
<fta> micahg, i hope it builds on arm this time. i still can't test
<micahg> fta: hmm, well, if it fixes it, I'll try a rebuild w/cups on, according to that commit you added in the changelog, it should work with cups
<fta> micahg, the commit doesn't say it's fixing arm. i used "presumably" as the missing symbols are now wrapped into the cups ifdef, reason for which i disabled cups on arm
<micahg> fta: was this from the arm buildlog on the last chromium upload?
<fta> micahg, .91 ftbfsed, from that log, i checked trunk and found a relevant commit, and backported it
<micahg> fta: ok, I'll see if I can poke the arm guys, if cups on arm is broke (or not exporting symbols properly), I should be able to get them to look at that
<fta> the buildlog is referenced in the header of my patch
<micahg> k, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-29
<BUGabundo> it was nite
<Fudge> hi jsut updated to thunderbird-trunk today and the gnome-orca issue with reading inbox items is still present
<micahg> Fudge: which Ubuntu release?
<Fudge> on natty
<Fudge> micahg  thunderbird-globalmenu                           3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.2 thunderbird-trunk                                7.0~a1~hg20110627r8020+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty
<micahg> Fudge: :(, I have to run right now, I'll be back in a couple hours
<Cradam> upgraded from Fx5 to Fx7 cant see any difference lol
<synthesist> Hello all.  Any Thunderbird help available?
<Cradam> synthesist: what is wrong?
<synthesist_> Trying to import Outlook Express mail to TB in a Ubuntu Wubi install.  TB only gives option for Communicator 4.x, I even moved OE files to home folder?
<synthesist_> Is there anyway to direct TB to a folder for import?
<Cradam> well short answer You are trying to port MS stuff to Mz never will give good results especially if they are different formtas
<Cradam> *formats
<synthesist_> I've done it before in XP and TB with acceptable results.  But now I can't direct TB to the proper folder in Ubutntu/XP dual system.
<Cradam> synthesist_: /mnt/sda1 not work?
<Cradam> #*/mnt/home
<Cradam> wubi mounts the xp partition as home im not sure where it mounts it as home
<synthesist_> the host (XP) drive is accessible by Ubuntu, but TB is not scanning it or giving me the option to direct it to the OE file.  Like I said, I even copied the OE files to the Ubuntu home directory, but still TB only offers Communicator 4.x as an option.
<Cradam> can you import the files from another TB install?
<synthesist_> Unfortunately, no.  They got botched in my migration.  So my old OE files are the latest backup files I can recover from.
<Cradam> try google
<Cradam> or perhaps you could re-import from your pop3 server
<synthesist_> So, I guess I need to do the import in XP with TB and then again import them to the Ubuntu TB?
<synthesist_> Nope, the messages far exceed any pop3 restoration.
<synthesist_> If I could just get TB to offer me the option to direct it to the proper folder in Ubuntu I would be set.
<synthesist_> Or rather, do you know what folder the OE files should be in for TB to recognize them as an option?
<Cradam> bye
<Cradam> i
<Cradam> [09:37] <+Cradam> .u parents [09:37] <+eggbot> Cradam: parents: the chains around your ankles until you've managed to a) runaway b) obtain a stable job and stable income c) die d) turn 18.
<Cradam> maybe i should do a or c
<micahg> Fudge: do you have a bug filed for gnome-orca w/thunderbird issue already?
<Fudge> no micahg  i wasnt sure how to describe it
<Fudge> figured if it was just me maybe it wasnt actually a bug
<reign2> has the daily ppa failed to build the 64bit nightlies since june23rd? for some reason Ive been stuck on that version
<chrisccoulson> reign2, yes
<chrisccoulson> the builder hangs, so i've stopped running it for now
<chrisccoulson> and i don't really have any time for firefox stuff atm
<reign2> ah I see; will uninstalling the ppa for now so I can manually install the nightly kill my settings?
<reign2> the pkg I mean*'
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I can try to look at that next week
<chrisccoulson> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!
<fta> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/12.0..112~r90304-0ubuntu1/+build/2598708742  so slooooow
<micahg> should be another 8 hours
<fta> i wonder why we use native builders..
<fta> we should cross build those
<micahg> we're going to be getting faster native builders soon, should cut the build time to something reasonable
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/less-notifications/+merge/66358 ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, nice!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there will be some more improvements coming there tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out how to get it to stop requesting attention for my bug mail, which are explicitly addressed to me ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I think we need a way for users to indicate what folders they want to indicate.  Or tags.  Or bothl.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, possibly. although, i'd like to try and make it a bit more intelligent first, which the evo indicator is not ;)
<chrisccoulson> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/154718/precedence-header-in-email
<chrisccoulson> i can use that for filtering out bug mail
<chrisccoulson> "Precedence=bulk" ftw :-)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh awesome, yeah, do it.
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if that would work for bugzilla too?
<fta> micahg, damn, another missing symbol
<fta>  /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: out/Release/obj.target/chrome/../sync_notifier/chrome/browser/sync/notifier/chrome_system_resources.o(.text._ZN12invalidation20OneArgCallbackRunnerIN13sync_notifier21ChromeSystemResourcesEP14CallbackRunnerI6Tuple1IbEEED0Ev[_ZN12invalidation20OneArgCallbackRunnerIN13sync_notifier21ChromeSystemResourcesEP14CallbackRunnerI6Tuple1IbEEED5Ev]+0xc): unresolvable R_ARM_THM_CALL relocation against symbol `operator delete(void*)@@GLIB
<fta> CXX_3.4'
<fta> the joy of C++..
<micahg> ugh
<fta> micahg, looking at the code, i have no idea what's wrong and why noone else reported it.
<fta> micahg, could be one of our arm flags, like the tcmalloc=0
<micahg> :(, I'll try to show it to an arm guy tonight or tomorrow to see if they know offhand what the issue is
<fta> i wonder if chromium needs that "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;"
<fta> it doesn't have OnlyShowIn at all atm
<micahg> fta: no, otherwise KDE users wouldn't get it
<fta> i wondered about OnlyShowIn=Unity; for the quicklists
<micahg> fta: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apb.html
<fta> yeah, i know that page, but it doesn't clarify the quicklists
<fta> well, if it's ever needed, i guess someone will file a bug
<BUGabundo> fta: micahg: what do we do when this happens
<BUGabundo> https://auth.startssl.com/
<BUGabundo> their root cert must have been revoked
<BUGabundo> so any browser doesn't accept it
<micahg> cry/
<micahg> BUGabundo: tell the website to fix their server?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> micahg: they really revoked the root cert
<BUGabundo> check it out
<BUGabundo> 06/23/2011 13:54:36
<mdeslaur> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/06/22/startssl-suspends-services-after-security-breach.html
<BUGabundo> they are back
<micahg> ah, right
<BUGabundo> how long does it take to creat a 4096 cert in the browser?????? #StartSSL
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-30
<Fudge> ehlo micahg
<Fudge> micahg  ill update to orca git and see if it happens
<micahg> Fudge: k
<Fudge> micahg  orca xdestkop 3.1.3 still has the same issue, using my numpad with orca i can read the folder contents but not when arrowing up and down the folder ist.
<Fudge> list
<micahg> Fudge: I'm about to go to sleep, maybe in the morning (UTC)?
<Fudge> just highlight mate
<Fudge> actually micahg  ppl are aware of the bug and a patch is hapenning :D
<fta2> bdrung, hi, are you still maintaining eclipse?
<fta2> bdrung, in oneiric, eclipse-platform: Depends: sat4j (< 2.2.4) but 2.3.0-1 is to be installed.
<micahg> fta: eclipse needs some help, someone is working in Debian to remove the xulrunner dep I think and get 3.7 ready
<fta2> micahg, well, even with xul, it's not even installable atm
<fta2> micahg, and it's pretty important for android developers
 * micahg will see later if a rebuild helps
<bdrung> fta2: yes and no. :) i co-maintain eclipse, but i have not enough time for it. the plan for oneiric is to get eclipse 3.7 working without xulrunner
<bdrung> fta2: if you need a working eclipse in oneiric, adjust the B-D and Depends and recompile it
<fta2> bdrung, i understand. any way to have that sat4j dep fixed in the meantime? (just to be able to install it)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i think i've figured out the issue with the firefox menu occasionally appearing in its own window now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, cool
<fta> btw, chromium has a lot of issues with that global menu thingy. it seems pushing too many bookmarks over dbus makes the browser freeze for several minutes for some users
<chrisccoulson> micahg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/revision/173
<chrisccoulson> should fix the menubar issue
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<micahg> I'm guessing this will be in 6 beta?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah
<micahg> cool, so I'll be able to test when I upgrade to oneiric
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get rid of this extension, it is a pain
<chrisccoulson> and i bet i can't reimplement it in jsctypes ;)
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> anyone else need #GooglePlus invite? follow me at http://l.BUGabundo.net/Plus thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-01
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, is there a way to increase the vertical spacing between the lines in tb? it's too dense to be easily readable.. and it looks out of place compared to regular gtk apps
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is restart firefox working across major upgrades yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not sure. it depends what you mean by "major upgrade" ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 4 -> 5, 5->6
<chrisccoulson> micahg, those aren't major upgrades
<chrisccoulson> does it not work between those?
<micahg> idr, I upgraded to 5 a while ago :)
<micahg> I'll test over the weekend I guess
<BUGabundo> ah I remember
<BUGabundo> fta how to debug why a OWA site wont load on chrome/chromium ?
<BUGabundo> I tried windows, ubuntu, debian, chrome and chromium, several major versions
<BUGabundo> works fine in any firefox
<BUGabundo> webmail.gfi.pt
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any problem with asking for mozilla crashids in public bugs?  any chance of private info?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, the data is all public anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any worry about telling people to submit w/breakpad?
 * micahg wants to update the wiki about Firefox bug reporting
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, it's fine. the server doesn't expose local stack variables
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> (i'm not even sure if breakpad submits that info"
<BUGabundo> and kmail still sucks.... time to begin looking for another offline email client
<nikolam> where is GO button gone in Seamonkey 2.1? Also would like to kill "Print" button
<micahg> nikolam: we don't have seamonkey 2.1 yet in UBuntu :)
<nikolam> Joe Lesko doing good job providing Seamonkey in PPA. Guess it is not that easy to make it use Ubuntu packaging guidelines.
<nikolam> micahg, we have. in PPA, I use it over year , more
<micahg> nikolam: I'd like to help him get Ubuntu get updated, I think I need to do some package cleanup first
<nikolam> Joe is doing a good job, just to see how to make it package properly
<nikolam> he has stable, pre release stable and testing
<nikolam> As I remember, he first asked for packaging instructions when he started. And when noone respond, he started doing it Redhat way.
<micahg> nikolam: I offered to mentor, I'm still offering to mentor
<nikolam> great, because I am also keen to learn the process, too.
<micahg> and I"ll clean up the packaging to make it easier, but it does need to follow UBuntu packaging guidelines
<micahg> nikolam: that would be great!
<nikolam> I am willing to learn, truly. I need it, I want it, etc :P
<nikolam> micahg, should. could I inlude myself somewhere in mozteam to stay in touch, mailing list, etc or working group?
<nikolam> Also instructions to read for packaging
<micahg> nikolam: well, the mailing list is low traffic at this point
<micahg> nikolam: there's a packaging guide if you'd like to read it
<nikolam> I would
<micahg> we seem to have lost the mailing list from topic
<nikolam> I think that Debian is also sort of semi short on seamonkey packaging, too. Not tomention other platforms
<micahg> nikolam: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam
<micahg> nikolam: well, we don't have seamonkey specific instructions yet, I can link you to the general packaging guide
<nikolam> right.
<micahg> nikolam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<micahg> nikolam: here's the current head branch, like I said, it needs clean up: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-2.0.dev
<nikolam> geat ;P Something to read. When I finish etc, where to call back?
<micahg> I can probably do that week after next
<micahg> nikolam: you can come back here with any questions
<nikolam> great micahg . ok then untill I read that first. ;P
<micahg> nikolam: feel free to idle here, I can ping you if I get it done sooner
<nikolam> I am using wireless internet and move it around when I am out. So maybe goot to see when I come back ;P I still got a lot to learn about process.
<nikolam> see you and thanks for support micahg . will be back . :)
<micahg> nikolam: sounds good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where's the oneiric branch for thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, lp:thunderbird/stable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, it's just missing a few commits
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away
<chrisccoulson> got a few more merge requests for you today ;)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, did you seem my question about tb this morning?
<chrisccoulson> fta2, yeah, i replied didn't i?
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> fta2, i guess that could be tweakable in the theme
<chrisccoulson> you're not the only person to mention that this week, so i will bring it up with the thunderbird guys
<fta2> hm, no, nothing in my history
<fta2> ok
<fta2> good
<fta2> now if only tb was able to use a proper from in the envelope, i could use it for work
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, not sure if you saw my new alpha-2 work item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client ;)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, do you have any idea where in the tb codebase the envelope is written?
<fta2> wrt gnome bug 585577
<ubot2> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "Wrong FROM in envelope during SMTP negotiation" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<chrisccoulson> fta2, not sure. is there an upstream bug for tbird too?
<fta2> i have to patch evo to make it work, i guess i will also have to do that for tb
<fta2> i don't remember if i already filed a bug for that against tb
<fta2> and i can't find one
<fta2> seems all my bugs in bugzilla disappeared
<phsi> I made a seperate AppArmor profile for plugin-container, it want's to read key3.db which supposedly stores the firefox master key - does someone know if there's a technical reason behind that? It works just fine without access.
<micahg> I was going to write a profile for that later in the cycle, unfortunately, I don't have an answer at the moment
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> bug 716703
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716703 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser not built PIE on ARM (dup-of: 641126)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716703
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641126 in binutils-linaro "unresolvable R_ARM_THM_CALL relocation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641126
<fta> bug 641126
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-02
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> anyone can use the new google notification bar in FF7 ?
<Omega> It works BUGabundo.
<fta> ripps, hi, do you plan to submit mplayer2 to universe?
<fta> ripps, also, for oneiric, it needs a builddep..
<ripps> fta: my mplayer2-build is kinda hard, it uses statically linked ffmpeg-mt (actually, it now uses statically linked libav). But, I shouldn't need to make a mplayer2 package. I heard that a plain mplayer2 binary is floating around one of the debian repos already. It might not be one of the official one's though.
<fta> ripps, i also ship a statically linked ffmpeg-mt in chromium (the codecs package)
<ripps> sigh... I suppose I could put some work toward it. The last time I tried to submit a package gave me a ton of headaches
<ripps> I'll really have to clean up my packaging. My current setup is a mish-mash meant to work with drobotik
<fta> why did you name it with -build ??
<ripps> fta: because that's the name that Uoti Urapla gave to his mplayer-build repo that uses statically linked ffmpeg. It uses git submodules to gather various upstream mplayer/ffmpeg(libav)/libass and than builds them. I use that model to generate a package with drobotik and upload it to my ppa.
<fta> ok
<ripps> Uoti also has a plain vanilla mplayer2 repo that doesn't use any statically linked resources.
<ripps> mplayer2 is already in debian experimental. Can't it just be pulled from there?
<fta> that should be possible, but i'm not much into that motu business anymore
<ripps> fta: mplayer2 is already in oneiric
<ripps> rmadison mplayer2
<fta> oh
<fta> hm, it conflicts with mplayer :(
<fta> ripps, gasp, it's way slower than the regular mplayer :P
<ripps> fta: not on my computer, although, I use vdpau
<fta> me too
<ripps> what's your gauge for "slower"
<fta> 2~4sec to enter or leave fullscreen
<fta> and it's all jumpy
<ripps> hmm... tell uau about it in #mplayer2, he might know what's going on.
<ripps> I just downgraded to mplayer1. Visually, I can't really decern a difference.
<fta> tried on 4 different files, all 720p mkv, all slower
<fta> very noticeable during regular playback
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-03
<BUGabundo> Omega: what does?
<Fudge> hello i can report that tb trunk is closing sometimes when i delete a message
<Fudge> thunderbird-trunk                                7.0~a1~hg20110701r8029+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2~natty
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> and the winer is : google-talk-plugin. found the memleak root
<BUGabundo> it is really bad on firefox
<BUGabundo> but better in chromium
<BUGabundo> so what would you use in a VM to just have a brower (chromium?) and google-talk-plugin for Google Plus Hangouts?
<BUGabundo> fta: where can I find *recent* ChromeOS images to run in VBox ?
<dahlberg> hi all, having no sound from flash in firefox after fresh ubuntu 11.04 install. anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<micahg> dahlberg: do you have sound in other apps?
<dahlberg> yes i use ubuntu studio 11.04 its a computer i use for recording in a studio ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-25
<dupondje> Hi, any plans on new version of Lightning ?
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: ? :)
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, when i don't have anything else to do? ;)
<dupondje> I don't know if it that much work? Else I could prepare the package if wanted :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can probably upload lightning a bit later if you like (it's blocking me from upgrading to the beta channel ATM)
<dupondje> It would be cool to have my calendar working again :) but no stress :D
<dupondje> If I can help, let me know
<micahg> (that is I can upload if it's just 1.5.1 without changes :))
<dupondje> micahg: guess we need 1.6b1
<dupondje> Version 1.6b1 Released June 14, 2012 4.0 MB Works with SeaMonkey 2.11 and later, Thunderbird 14.0 and later
<micahg> dupondje: need is a strong word
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if baby will arrive this week?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the crash reporter still of in quantal for thunderbird?
<micahg> *off
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-26
<bkerensa> micahg: you said we had perhaps some source packages for the older seamonkey builds?
<bkerensa> at UDS?
<micahg> bkerensa: should be lp:seamonkey
<bkerensa> micahg: and your still optimistic about the idea of having this packaged again and introduced?
<micahg> optimistic is a strong word :)
<micahg> if someone's willing to do the work, I'm willing to sponsor it
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> is someone prepared to help if someone runs into problems initially packaging?
<bkerensa> :)
<micahg> sure
<bkerensa> ok im fair game then
<bkerensa> :)
<micahg> first thing to do would be to bring it up to date, lp:thunderbird/stable should be a good guide for that
<bkerensa> k
<micahg> bkerensa: and try to do one change per commit if you can (it makes review easier)
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> micahg: ok but just to confirm you really want ever single change as a single commit? :P you realize that could be a lot of commits to review :)
<micahg> bkerensa: well, one general change, if stuff should be logically grouped in a commit, that's fine
<bkerensa> ok
<micahg> bkerensa: I'd suggest waiting until the package is almost ready for upload before proposing a merge
<micahg> bkerensa: you also understand this means keeping it updated every 6 weeks, right?
<bkerensa> micahg: I understand the commitment :)
<bkerensa> and yeah ok will wait till I have them almost all done and the propose all at once
<micahg> bkerensa: thanks
<micahg> if you have questions along the way, feel free to ask, but I don't think it's worth merging until it's basically ready for upload since it's not even in the archive ATM
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-27
<glosoli> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next any ideas why it's disabled publishing ?
<glosoli> I mean does this mean that repository wouldn't get any updates in the features :D
<JohnA> really silly ?, does anybody know if its possible to turn off the vertical bars that surround the original message when replying.
<JohnA> If so how?
<JohnA> would help if I target the question at some software -- thuinderbird
<glosoli> anyone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-28
<dupondje> Thanks for new lightning :)
<dupondje> ^^ chrisccoulson
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-29
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: what's a distro patch?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, those are patches that we carry on top of upstream code
<bhearsum> ah, f.e., unity integration in firefox
<bhearsum> (as opposed to "make the build work")
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah
<bhearsum> ahhhh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-01
<ejat> hi micahg
<ejat> is there a room for me to learn chromium packaging and help as much as i can ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-24
<kilonux> hello. I'ld need help with TB on IMAP , eating up diskspace, wiping mails away
<kilonux> hello. I'ld need help with TB on IMAP , eating up diskspace, wiping mails away
<Unit193> kilonux: You may be looking for #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<kilonux> thanx
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-26
<kilonux> hello! need help  to read lost mails still present in INBOX,sbd  , TB17.06 on Ubuntu12.04
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-27
<santosan> hello
<santosan> I have tried firefox 22 on armhf platform and it seems webrtc support has been disable ?
<santosan> I have tested Firefox 22 on i386 works
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-25
<evilpie_> hello
<evilpie_> the firefox nightly builds seem to be failing again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-22
<redpanda_> Hi, is anyone from the nightly build team online?
<redpanda_> The buildbot seems to be broken again. Last working build on the PPA is from May 23
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-23
<rjwdon> Hi Team, I am having trouble getting thunderbird syncing with my exchange calendar, I have downloaded exchangecalendar-3.4.0.beta3.xpi but i am unsure how to get this running in thunderbird
<rjwdon> any suggestions?
<rjwdon> trying to get exchange calendar working
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-25
<Trfsrfr> How do I resize the tabs in firefox? They're huge!!!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-06-27
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, while firefox 56 will require rustc 1.17 and cargo 1.18, are there any plans for updates/backports yet?
<ricotz> *cargo 0.18
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-06-25
<skosch> Hi there! Thanks for maintaining the firefox-trunk PPA. Any chance one of you could look at the Xenial builds that have been failing recently?
<skosch> ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-06-29
<uzfuzf> hello, do you know, when firefox esr will be updated to 52.9 in my ubuntu ppa?
<bryan_moore> hoping someone can help... using ubuntu budgie, nightly installs as firefox-trunk--i.e., /usr/share/applications/firefox-trunk.desktop--but budgie requires the .desktop file to be name the correct WM_CLASS, which is "nightly" for firefox nightly; if I rename the firefox-trunk.desktop file nightly.desktop, will I break anything?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-07-01
<MikeRL> Strange. No Firefox 61 yet. Did something happen?
